# Corsair H80 Performance Thread



## erik257

link to *UPDATE 4*

link to *UPDATE 5*

link to *Kdude6*'s h80 result

link to *EM2J*'s h80 vs nh-d14 vs nh-c14 result

link to *KaHuNaZ*'s h80 vs zalman cnps9700nt result

link to *Munkypoo7*'s h80 vs h70 result

link to *beefdog*'s h80 vs h50 result

link to *lucas4*'s h80 result _including scythe ap15s!_

been holding out for an h-series cooler for a while now, was originally considering the h50, but got the frio instead. then it came h70 and h60, almost pulled the trigger on the h60, but heard h80 was coming out. so after weeks and weeks of waiting, bang, bought the h80 yesterday, and it's in store to pick up from today!!! would love to get it today, but i'm away from the city with family, so it'll have to wait till tomorrow.

not sure how the h80 will compare to the likes of nh-d14 or silver arrow, i know those h-series coolers aren't that amazing, but always wanted to give them a try, guess i will find out pretty darn soooooooon!

for those who are interested in the h80, stay tuned, i will test it as soon as i have it installed. shame i don't have anything to compare with other than my frio, but it's something at least









oh i'm getting pretty excited already, wish the coming 24hrs will fly-by









UPDATE 1 - UNBOXING PHOTOS

so finally got the time to go to store and get my h80, literally just got home and took some photos for those who are interested. gotta go for a football session soonish, so not gonna have time to install and test it until later tonight or early tomorrow (have a day off on monday







) will update more photos once i have the h80 installed









so here are some photos i've took just now, enjoy! and if anyone wants any different angled shots or whatever requests, just leave a reply, i'll try my best to answer!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23857814/PC/H80%201.jpg
brand spanking new unopened box









back of the box, it states 10'c improvement over h60, which worries me a little coz it's 2 fans vs 1 fan...i don't know how h60 performs with 2 corsair stock fans







maybe later when i get to test the h80, i will do a 1 fan test so for those who has an h50 or h60 you can compare the actual block/pump+rad better









packaging...standard i guess...









box content









block/pump unit, the button in the centre switches between the 3 performance profile, white led light will indicate which performance level is currently being set. the little man will only lit up when the h80 is paired up with the corsair link unit









the corsair digital link...need to do some reading on that, not sure how it all works yet. 3-pin motherboard fan connector and molex









2 4-pin fan headers to connect the two fans provided. the block/pump unit has a built-in pwm controller i believe









pre-applied paste, i will be using this to do the testing first, then i will probably use mx-3 or mx-4 i haven't decided yet

















radiator fins, for those who are interested in how dense the fins are, i never owned any other h-series cooler so i can't really compare, i'd assume they're all the same to be honest









corsair fan, only 3-pin connector, but as i mentioned already, the block/pump unit has a built-in pwm controller so 4-pin fans are not required here

so, that is that, hope it's been an interesting read for you guys thus far. like i said already, if you want more photos or have questions, just leave a reply









out for now...more to follow later, stay tuned









UPDATE 2 - INSTALLATION PHOTOS

so here it is, i was gonna take photos as i install the h80 step by step, then decided to just show you guys the complete product, it's not a rocket science to install those h-series cooler anyway...









for comparison purpose, i threw in my frio setup, personally i still like the frio's look, but in my opinion it makes the rig look a 'little' crowded









so, took off my frio and top exhaust fan, ready to install! one note, due to the fact that my case only has 4 fans, 3x180mm intakes at the bottom, now that the top exhaust is gone, which leaves me no option but use the h80 fans as exhaust. i will see how temp goes, maybe later on i will turn the fans around

















for those who expressed worries about cable management, i'd say there isn't much you have to worry about, the molex and the cpu fan connector can be easily 'hidden', well....semi-hidden, i think it doesn't look that bad. then there are those 2 fan cables that go into the block/pump unit, again, you can make them look ok-ish, i think they way i did it is not that bad, you guys may have better ideas too

















and here is the final look, pretty happy with the way it looks this far, makes the rig looks quite a bit more spacious...









alrighty then, photo time is OVER, time to get some numbers up, next update will be i7 950 stock clock idle and ibt max + i7 950 @ 3.82 idle and ibt max...

sorry for those who have been itching to see some 4ghz+ overclocks, i'm having problem getting my 950 stable at 4, but strangely it did before, oh well, i guess it will have to be 3.82 for now, i will tweak some settings a bit more later on and see if i can get it to 4+ again.

also, since corsair tested the unit at 3.8 with a 920, would be interesting to see how my setup compare to that.

enough said, stay tuned, give me a bit more time, results will be up soon









UPDATE 3 - NUMBERS

ok, before i go any further, just to say this again that i used both stock fans as exhaust, and pre-applied paste was used.

first up, stock i7 950 performance with some voltage tweak. exact voltage settings can be found in any of the h80 stock screenshots on asus turbo v.

idle first...









this is my frio with stock fans in push/pull at approx 1800rpm









h80 at low setting









h80 at medium setting









h80 at high setting

now, intel burn test max, ht on, 8 threads, 5 runs, custom ram set at 4800









frio, same setting as idle









h80 at low setting









h80 at medium setting









h80 at high setting

now move on to 3.82ghz, i've only done the high performance settings on the h80, as i have a dentist appointment, so other tests will have to wait...









frio, same fan settings, idle temp









h80, high setting, idle temp









frio ibt, same setting as before









h80, high setting, ibt temp

sorry guys, i don't have time to leave my thoughts here right now, really need to run for my dentist appointment, but i'm sure you all understand numbers...

*long words put short...disappointed so far...*









UPDATE 4a, 4b, 4c & 4d

link to *UPDATE 4*

link to *UPDATE 5*

link to *Kdude6*'s h80 result

link to *EM2J*'s h80 vs nh-d14 vs nh-c14 result

link to *KaHuNaZ*'s h80 vs zalman cnps9700nt result

link to *Munkypoo7*'s h80 vs h70 result

link to *beefdog*'s h80 vs h50 result

link to *lucas4*'s h80 result _including scythe ap15s!_


----------



## FREELINE57

I sure would like to here some specs on this after you get it installed. Stock settings temps and of coarse overclocked temps. I have the H50 and it dose ok for what i do but, was looking for a beefier all-in-one solution. I'll check back and see what you come up with.


----------



## llantant

Looking forward to hearing what you think Im in two minds what cooler to get and its between the corsair h80 or even h100 and the noctua nh-d14. Im not a fan of the size of the noctua tho >< even in a big case.


----------



## linkin93

Nice







I love my H60


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FREELINE57;14080430*
> I sure would like to here some specs on this after you get it installed. Stock settings temps and of coarse overclocked temps. I have the H50 and it dose ok for what i do but, was looking for a beefier all-in-one solution. I'll check back and see what you come up with.


i think the h50 with a pair of good fans in push/pull can still do the trick, but yeah, i sure hope the h80 won't be a huge disappointment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant;14080471*
> Looking forward to hearing what you think Im in two minds what cooler to get and its between the corsair h80 or even h100 and the noctua nh-d14. Im not a fan of the size of the noctua tho >< even in a big case.


i would get the h100 if my case has the space, but for what i do i think 80 should be ok, i least i hope...same for me, the aircoolers are just way to big nowadays, and i wanna try something a bit more compact









will report in with temps as soon as i have time to do it, this weekend is event packed coz it's my bday







, so might not be able to upload test results until monday







BUT before tuesday for sure


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14080495*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my H60


lol, i was sooooo close to pull the trigger on the h60 last night actually, but did a quick search on h80 just before i did it, and surprise surprise, it was in stock!

to me the h80 looks pretty much the same as h60, i like the squarish look on the block/pump unit. i know the h80 is equipped with a built-in fan controller and all that corsair link stuff, but i don't know if it actually use the same pump as the h60 or not? i'm not entirely sure...


----------



## linkin93

Not sure, but the only thing that annoys me about the H60 is that the pump is a little whiny when on full. I leave the pump on full for good idle temps and the fan ramps up to feel speed at anything over 45c.


----------



## junsunn

haha.. Lucky you.







Keep us updated on the news.


----------



## sp4wners

You'll get it on sunday? Sure, good luck with it  BTW. Nice, I'm glad You're happy


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14080626*
> Not sure, but the only thing that annoys me about the H60 is that the pump is a little whiny when on full. I leave the pump on full for good idle temps and the fan ramps up to feel speed at anything over 45c.


hmmmm, i guess i'll find out how loud is the h80's pump....

what fans are you using with your h60 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junsunn;14080639*
> haha.. Lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated on the news.


yup will do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners;14080640*
> You'll get it on sunday? Sure, good luck with it  BTW. Nice, I'm glad You're happy


hehe, not sure if i will be happy after i tested it, but i'm pretty excited as of now, fingers crossed really


----------



## $ilent

$120? Id go one step further and buy XSPC rasa kit.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14080784*
> $120? Id go one step further and buy XSPC rasa kit.


yeah, i'm aware of the rasa kits, but first off, i can't get it from where i live right now, and shipping cost of water kits cost a bomb as they are heavy. secondly, i don't like the fact that my graphics card is in between the 5.25'' drive bays and the cpu, which means the hoses will have to go across my graphics. i think it won't help with temps and it complicates things when i want to do something with my graphics. not to mention i have no plans to water cool my graphics at all.

but yeah, i am fully aware that the rasa kits are very good temp wise, still, i'm keeping optimistic about the h80 until results tells me differently ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Where did you find an H80? I was under the impression they weren't going to be available until August?

Anyway, I went with an H60 a couple of weeks ago and its working great for me. A definite upgrade from my Hyper 212+. I'm now seeing the same temps at 4800MHz as I was at 4500MHz with the 212+. I installed two Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans on mine...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14081039*
> Where did you find an H80? I was under the impression they weren't going to be available until August?
> 
> Anyway, I went with an H60 a couple of weeks ago and its working great for me. A definite upgrade from my Hyper 212+. I'm now seeing the same temps at 4800MHz as I was at 4500MHz with the 212+. I installed two Gelid Silent 12 PWM fans on mine...


i had the link in my original post, it's in stock on newegg i believe







not sure since when, but i first realised it last night

i bought mine in prague though, since i currently live here









i'm not sure how 2600k compares to a 950 on temps, but my 950 runs pretty hot at 4ghz with my frio, will see how the h80 copes with my chip

i suspect the h80 might have the same pump as the h60, so, if that's the case then the h80 will only improve temps due to the thicker rad, but i'm not sure :S

if stock fans are noisy, i'm considering 2 akasa apache fans


----------



## jprovido

nice! I'd love a h100









hopefully corsair can watercool gpu's too. the thing with cool-it didn't kick off


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Be sure to post pics! I might jump on one of these anyway for the thicker rad...


----------



## linkin93

I'm using the stock fan as intake but I plan on getting some Gentle Typhoons.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;14081171*
> nice! I'd love a h100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully corsair can watercool gpu's too. the thing with cool-it didn't kick off


since corsair are selling coolit stuff now, i'm suspecting the next step will be working on the original omni products. i think was a good idea, but just didn't think they were effective enough, or simply the pricing wasn't right

i never heard that much about omni either, but once something has corsair branding on it, people automatically will be more interested, so if they do decide to improve omni, i think we will hear more about it at least


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14081190*
> Be sure to post pics! I might jump on one of these anyway for the thicker rad...


yup, lots of pics will be posted, you have my words









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14081197*
> I'm using the stock fan as intake but I plan on getting some Gentle Typhoons.


oh i see, so you're using just the stock fan. i heard they are pretty good with static pressure, is it noisy at all? i think the h80 is using the same fans

ever considered using some shrouds between rad and fans? i heard they help with temps a fair bit


----------



## matty_AFC

Is the H100 out aswell then because it was my understanding that the h80 and h100 were both coming out in august


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*


Is the H100 out aswell then because it was my understanding that the h80 and h100 were both coming out in august


not that i'm aware of...here in prague and on newegg, the h80s are out, but not the h100, maybe the h100 will be launched in august?


----------



## matty_AFC

ah right well thanks for the reply, i might just get the h80 then. don't know if i can wait any longer!


----------



## Greenback

bet corsair are hoping ppl get the H80 then in august when the H100 comes out they upgrade 2 sells instead of 1, as if your going this way and they both come out together may aswell get the H100.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*


ah right well thanks for the reply, i might just get the h80 then. don't know if i can wait any longer!


hehe, yeah, but i came across a video from hexus.net where they did a little preview on the h100, the temps seemed pretty decent, something like 25 idle and 40 load, not sure where the h80 stands tho...

for me there is no point waiting for the h100 coz i simply don't have the space to mount the 240 rad, lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


bet corsair are hoping ppl get the H80 then in august when the H100 comes out they upgrade 2 sells instead of 1, as if your going this way and they both come out together may aswell get the H100.


you've got a point there, since corsair have announced that the h80 and h100 will be priced very similarly, something like $20 difference if i remembered right...


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


hehe, yeah, but i came across a video from hexus.net where they did a little preview on the h100, the temps seemed pretty decent, something like 25 idle and 40 load, not sure where the h80 stands tho...


with out knowing if the cpu was clocked or the ambient temps it's not a test to go by as far as anyone knows the cpu could of been underclocked, just a thought


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


with out knowing if the cpu was clocked or the ambient temps it's not a test to go by as far as anyone knows the cpu could of been underclocked, just a thought


that's true, there were no info on clock speed...oh well, i guess when the official reviews come out, we will all find out for sure


----------



## Greenback

I'm hoping the H100 does match my expectations as it's only Â£10 difference here in uk.
Though I doubt very much it will even match a rasa rs240 kit though with tubing and additives the kit is Â£50 more


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14083598*
> hehe, yeah, but i came across a video from hexus.net where they did a little preview on the h100, the temps seemed pretty decent, something like 25 idle and 40 load, not sure where the h80 stands tho...
> 
> for me there is no point waiting for the h100 coz i simply don't have the space to mount the 240 rad, lol
> 
> you've got a point there, since corsair have announced that the h80 and h100 will be priced very similarly, something like $20 difference if i remembered right...


Link??


----------



## muddocktor

Looking at the pics of the H80 on Corsair's website, it looks to me like they took the rad that they used on the H70 and grafted a CoolIt! pump section to it. I have an H50, H70 and a CoolIt! Eco sitting on the shelf right now. The pump looks almost exactly like the one on the Eco and the rad looks to have the same dimensions as the H70 rad.

I am hoping that Corsair will ship us an H100 for testing. My test case is an Inwin Dragon Rider, which has mounting for a 120.2 rad on the roof and would be ideal for mounting the H100 rad.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


I'm hoping the H100 does match my expectations as it's only Â£10 difference here in uk.
Though I doubt very much it will even match a rasa rs240 kit though with tubing and additives the kit is Â£50 more


i guess it will always be hard to compare a closed loop to a custom loop, the rasa has a separate pump and that will help flow rate quite a bit i'm guessing, i'm a custom watercooling noob by the way, lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *muddocktor*


Looking at the pics of the H80 on Corsair's website, it looks to me like they took the rad that they used on the H70 and grafted a CoolIt! pump section to it. I have an H50, H70 and a CoolIt! Eco sitting on the shelf right now. The pump looks almost exactly like the one on the Eco and the rad looks to have the same dimensions as the H70 rad.

I am hoping that Corsair will ship us an H100 for testing. My test case is an Inwin Dragon Rider, which has mounting for a 120.2 rad on the roof and would be ideal for mounting the H100 rad.


i thought the eco's pump unit looks quite difference from the h60/h80...maybe i am wrong









as far as rad goes, if i'm not mistaken, the h70 has a 50mm rad where as the h80 has a 38mm rad


----------



## erik257

*photos updated!!!*









see original post


----------



## fullrespect

Splendid photos, pure quality. I'm dyin' to see how this new kid on the block performs









Keep us informed and enjoy your new piece of hardware.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14080046*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of the box, it states 10'c improvement over h60, which worries me a little coz it's 2 fans vs 1 fan...i don't know how h60 performs with 2 corsair stock fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe later when i get to test the h80, i will do a 1 fan test so for those who has an h50 or h60 you can compare the actual block/pump+rad better


This kinda concerns me with the H100 performance over the H80....doesn't look like much....


----------



## fullrespect

Two more fans on the H100 and should be good to go. And yes, at first sight it's a bit concerning the slim difference between H80 and H100.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I don't think I like all this fan controller corsair link stuff. I certainly don't want to have to open my case every time I want the fans to speed up. I want that ish controlled by the mobo in real time. Not to mention the pump/block looks like a cable management nightmare with a molex and fan cable plus having to run the fans into the side of it. With my H60 I was able to hide the one pump wire and ran the fan wires behind the mobo tray...


----------



## fullrespect

Well, Corsair designed this fan controller link stuff like a one-time-setting and you're done. Pretty useless, I would say.


----------



## Greenback

this is what puts me off the H80-100 you either have to run at full speed all the time or open the case when you want to change it, or spend $80 on the link controller to do it from the desktop.
It would be cheaper getting a rasa 240 kit and better temps


----------



## fullrespect

That Rasa 240 kit is the best option in terms of $$/performance, but the availability is very poor. If you're not from US or if you cannot order from NewEgg etc. , Rasa 240 it's just a dream.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14090976*
> this is what puts me off the H80-100 you either have to run at full speed all the time or open the case when you want to change it, or spend $80 on the link controller to do it from the desktop.
> It would be cheaper getting a rasa 240 kit and better temps


Or just get 2 PWM fans and slap em on the rad.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I don't think I like all this fan controller corsair link stuff. I certainly don't want to have to open my case every time I want the fans to speed up. I want that ish controlled by the mobo in real time. Not to mention the pump/block looks like a cable management nightmare with a molex and fan cable plus having to run the fans into the side of it. With my H60 I was able to hide the one pump wire and ran the fan wires behind the mobo tray...


You don't NEED to run your fans off the pump block. That's only if you want to. As long as the pump is plugged into a CPU_FAN header you won't get CPU fan POST codes and you can run your fans off a real fan controller.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


That Rasa 240 kit is the best option in terms of $$/performance, but the availability is very poor. If you're not from US or if you cannot order from NewEgg etc. , Rasa 240 it's just a dream.


I live in the UK any of the rasa kits are easy to get, even europe just go to the xspc site they have thier own shop. plenty of the online suppliers ship abroad

yes you could put different fans but that again is extra money, the H100 is Â£90 in uk spend Â£20 on 4 pwm fans still takes it close to the rasa RS240 price range of Â£129


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


This kinda concerns me with the H100 performance over the H80....doesn't look like much....










At least Corsair didn't lie about it. My respect for them just doubled.


----------



## somebodysb2

gimme benchies.


----------



## muddocktor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


.......

i thought the eco's pump unit looks quite difference from the h60/h80...maybe i am wrong









as far as rad goes, if i'm not mistaken, the h70 has a 50mm rad where as the h80 has a 38mm rad










The Eco's pump assembly is shaped similarly to the H80 pump assembly, but not the same. There probably is quite a bit of difference internally as the Eco is an older design. And it looks to me like the mounting hardware is pretty close to the same on both, just by looking at the pics on Corsair's site.

As for the H70 rad, the radiator assembly is actually 48 mm wide, frame to frame. And mine at least has a 5 mm plenum built into it on one side and the other measures around 4-4.5 mm for the plenum. So in my book that puts the actual radiator area at 38-39 mm wide. The other dimensions on my H70 rad are 151 mm long by 119 mm wide, which puts it right in the same ballpark as the H80 rad. Again, not having an H80 in front of me, I can't be sure that it's the same exact rad. And since they are made by 2 different manufacturers I sincerely doubt they are the same rad too. But I don't doubt that Corsair gave them the same basic rad specs to meet for both coolers. And since the H80 is the replacement for the H70, I would expect them to shoot for the same cooling capacity.

Maybe someone who buys an H80 will measure the actual frame width of the radiator on it and post the measurements up.


----------



## Vlasov_581

c'mon h100.....come out already


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


Link??


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcyNjU0ODg4.html


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


Splendid photos, pure quality. I'm dyin' to see how this new kid on the block performs









Keep us informed and enjoy your new piece of hardware.


thanks, i'll get it installed as soon as i get home tomorrow morning, will report back temps then


----------



## Rafale77

Claiming 10C cooler than the H60 under load? That would be very impressive. Would really like to see some actual results. This would mean that they changed the waterblock and pump compared to the H60 because I don't see how the radiator size alone could do this.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


This kinda concerns me with the H100 performance over the H80....doesn't look like much....











Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


Two more fans on the H100 and should be good to go. And yes, at first sight it's a bit concerning the slim difference between H80 and H100.


i have to agree with _fullrespect_ here

first of all, from pricing alone, we can more or less guess that the h80 and h100 will be similar.

think about it this way

- the h80 and h100 has the same pump unit. *h80 1:1 h100*
- h80 has 1x38mm rad, h100 has 2x25mm rad. *h80 1:2 h100*
- h80 will have better flowrate due to less resistance from it's rad. *h80 2:2 h100*

but of course the bigger rad on the h100 will make it the better performer, but i don't think it will be much at all. mind you, we are talking about stock performance. with 2 extra fans on the h100, the performance gap will stretch out.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I don't think I like all this fan controller corsair link stuff. I certainly don't want to have to open my case every time I want the fans to speed up. I want that ish controlled by the mobo in real time. Not to mention the pump/block looks like a cable management nightmare with a molex and fan cable plus having to run the fans into the side of it. With my H60 I was able to hide the one pump wire and ran the fan wires behind the mobo tray...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


Well, Corsair designed this fan controller link stuff like a one-time-setting and you're done. Pretty useless, I would say.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


this is what puts me off the H80-100 you either have to run at full speed all the time or open the case when you want to change it, or spend $80 on the link controller to do it from the desktop.
It would be cheaper getting a rasa 240 kit and better temps


if everything is perfect with just the h80/h100 unit, then the corsair link unit won't sell at all. i guess corsair know what they're doing









but like the h5/6/70 units, you don't have to use the fan headers on the h80, just get a pair of pwm fans and you're set. but then again, that means extra money...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggs2see*


or just get 2 pwm fans and slap em on the rad.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


you don't need to run your fans off the pump block. That's only if you want to. As long as the pump is plugged into a cpu_fan header you won't get cpu fan post codes and you can run your fans off a real fan controller.


yup


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muddocktor*


The Eco's pump assembly is shaped similarly to the H80 pump assembly, but not the same. There probably is quite a bit of difference internally as the Eco is an older design. And it looks to me like the mounting hardware is pretty close to the same on both, just by looking at the pics on Corsair's site.

As for the H70 rad, the radiator assembly is actually 48 mm wide, frame to frame. And mine at least has a 5 mm plenum built into it on one side and the other measures around 4-4.5 mm for the plenum. So in my book that puts the actual radiator area at 38-39 mm wide. The other dimensions on my H70 rad are 151 mm long by 119 mm wide, which puts it right in the same ballpark as the H80 rad. Again, not having an H80 in front of me, I can't be sure that it's the same exact rad. And since they are made by 2 different manufacturers I sincerely doubt they are the same rad too. But I don't doubt that Corsair gave them the same basic rad specs to meet for both coolers. And since the H80 is the replacement for the H70, I would expect them to shoot for the same cooling capacity.

Maybe someone who buys an H80 will measure the actual frame width of the radiator on it and post the measurements up.


i will measure it tomorrow when i get home, stuck at parents place for the night.......


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rafale77*


Claiming 10C cooler than the H60 under load? That would be very impressive. Would really like to see some actual results. This would mean that they changed the waterblock and pump compared to the H60 because I don't see how the radiator size alone could do this.


to a very large extent that will be the result of 2 fans on the h80 vs 1 on the h60


----------



## erik257

*SORRY guys, gonna have to disappoint you lot that there will be no results posted tonight, stuck at parents place to celebrate my birthday...guess i'll do it in the morning when i get back home, so check in tomorrow, i should have installation photos and test results up*


----------



## fullrespect

Happy b-day !









Don't worry, we'll be here tomorrow, waiting for some beasty results !


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i have to agree with _fullrespect_ here

first of all, from pricing alone, we can more or less guess that the h80 and h100 will be similar.

think about it this way

- the h80 and h100 has the same pump unit. *h80 1:1 h100*
- h80 has 1x38mm rad, h100 has 2x25mm rad. *h80 1:2 h100*
- h80 will have better flowrate due to less resistance from it's rad. *h80 2:2 h100*

but of course the bigger rad on the h100 will make it the better performer, but i don't think it will be much at all. mind you, we are talking about stock performance. with 2 extra fans on the h100, the performance gap will stretch out.











Corsair website has H100 for $119.99, not too far off from h80. None in stock though. H80 is in stock at 109.99.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


Happy b-day !









Don't worry, we'll be here tomorrow, waiting for some beasty results !










cheers man, gonna go for some drinks







hope i will be sober enough in the morning to mount and test the h80 LOL

anywayz, peace out for the night, will be back tomorrow with more updates.

night people


----------



## 0mar32

Happy Birthday, Enjoy it man and even if you're not sober it's OK!!!

BTW You should make like a declaration of you being, as of this post, the FIRST owner of the H80 on Overclock.net


----------



## Rafale77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


to a very large extent that will be the result of 2 fans on the h80 vs 1 on the h60










AARGh I keep forgetting that not everybody test the way I do. i.e with the exact same fans in push pull. You are right, this would be the difference maker.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody thinking the RASA kit is better than Corsair's closed loop configuration, think again. I'm not saying that the full loop isn't a better performer, but there are things you have to know about installing these types of systems before declaring them a better value than the closed loop stuff. First, you never have to worry about catastrophic failure with Corsair. In the (very unlikely) event of a leak, Corsair will replace the cooler and any components damaged. Second, the Hydro series coolers are totally maintenance-free. No changing water or cleaning out algea or any of that nonsense. You set it up and never have to worry about it again. To me those variables alone make the Hydro-series coolers a far better value when you consider they still offer very good performance for less money....


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Anybody thinking the RASA kit is better than Corsair's closed loop configuration, think again. I'm not saying that the full loop isn't a better performer, but there are things you have to know about installing these types of systems before declaring them a better value than the closed loop stuff. First, you never have to worry about catastrophic failure with Corsair. In the (very unlikely) event of a leak, Corsair will replace the cooler and any components damaged. Second, the Hydro series coolers are totally maintenance-free. No changing water or cleaning out algea or any of that nonsense. You set it up and never have to worry about it again. To me those variables alone make the Hydro-series coolers a far better value when you consider they still offer very good performance for less money....


If you setup a loop properly using compression fittings or clamps the right size hose, distiled water + silver coil = no algea, you can drain it every 6 to 12 months refil forget, plus you can upgrade to do your gpu's, motherboard and ram if you want. cann't do that with a H100

But a propper loop is not for everyone , and for those who don't want a big chunk of metal hanging off the motherboard the H80-100 is a good choice


----------



## Busyhand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


If you setup a loop properly using compression fittings or clamps the right size hose, distiled water + silver coil = no algea, you can drain it every 6 to 12 months refil forget, plus you can upgrade to do your gpu's, motherboard and ram if you want. cann't do that with a H100

But a propper loop is not for everyone , and for those who don't want a big chunk of metal hanging off the motherboard the H80-100 is a good choice


I was actually waiting for the H100, but when I saw the Rasa kit price, and the large thread here with so much praise I had to jump on the Rasa. I am glad I got the Rasa! Now I am able to cool my gpu as well as the cpu, plus it's real freaking easy to install and I am using compression fittings.


----------



## Kdude6

Is that a female molex on the pump? It looks like it is, or is it a female/male combo? I only have female molex connectors for my power supply.

Nevermind the above. I see that it actually has 2 male connectors.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14093689*
> *SORRY guys, gonna have to disappoint you lot that there will be no results posted tonight, stuck at parents place to celebrate my birthday...guess i'll do it in the morning when i get back home, so check in tomorrow, i should have installation photos and test results up*


What a letdown. Should be banned.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;14098474*
> What a letdown. Should be banned.


hahaha, at least i made the effort to drag my arse back to my place at 6:30 in the morning!!! me head is still spinning from all the alcohol last night...

trying to do some ibt tests with my frio for comparison later. strangely, all my previously set oc profiles don't seem to work no more...very very strange...

but yeah, the h80 should be installed and up & running soon, stay tuned


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muddocktor*


The Eco's pump assembly is shaped similarly to the H80 pump assembly, but not the same. There probably is quite a bit of difference internally as the Eco is an older design. And it looks to me like the mounting hardware is pretty close to the same on both, just by looking at the pics on Corsair's site.

As for the H70 rad, the radiator assembly is actually 48 mm wide, frame to frame. And mine at least has a 5 mm plenum built into it on one side and the other measures around 4-4.5 mm for the plenum. So in my book that puts the actual radiator area at 38-39 mm wide. The other dimensions on my H70 rad are 151 mm long by 119 mm wide, which puts it right in the same ballpark as the H80 rad. Again, not having an H80 in front of me, I can't be sure that it's the same exact rad. And since they are made by 2 different manufacturers I sincerely doubt they are the same rad too. But I don't doubt that Corsair gave them the same basic rad specs to meet for both coolers. And since the H80 is the replacement for the H70, I would expect them to shoot for the same cooling capacity.

Maybe someone who buys an H80 will measure the actual frame width of the radiator on it and post the measurements up.


fins measure 38mm, then theres 2mm of shroud on each side, making the actual rad 42mm thick.

the face dimension of the rad is 120x152mm


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14100389*
> fins measure 38mm, then theres 2mm of shroud on each side, making the actual rad 42mm thick.
> 
> the face dimension of the rad is 120x152mm


Results, NAO


----------



## Shame486

:s I'm little worried about results. Seems like Noctua NH-D14 is still in front of H series .


----------



## damninhell

that's sucks, i'm glad i didn't pre-order an h100 now.


----------



## Annex

Could be reading the results wrong, but it does look like the h80 is better than the frio by modest margins.. I doubt know anything about the frio though, so I'm not sure what it compares to in terms of high end air cooling.

I personally like the look of the frio in there better.. It looks much cleaner.


----------



## fullrespect

Just as I've expected. It looks like H70 ~= H80.

Frio represents high-end air cooling solutions, so the temps are good enough for this watercooling sealed kit, given the fact that the pump and the rad are pretty small.

The H100 should beat the D14 (by a very small margin, though) with 4 powerful fans installed.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As far as I know the frio is one of the better aircoolers and the h80 is definitely better. Two aftermarket fans would probably improve temps even more.


----------



## MexGT

I see a 5*c Improovement over the last 2 screenshots where LOAD does matter.

I'd be interested in looking at this H80 with a 38mm fan shroud in the push fan, that should shave a couple more *C.

@OP, any broken or cheap 120mm fan you have around? Atleast try the shroud, you already have the most expensive item with you (H80 cooler).


----------



## erik257

aight guys, i'm back, bloody dentist took 3 hours...i swear i fell asleep like 10 times during that appointment...

anyways, back to this h80 business...

i used to think that the frio wasn't up to the task of keeping things at decent temps from 3.8ghz upwards, as i keep hearing people with d14 or sa keeping temps at 4.2 or whatever high overclock in the mid 70s.

now that i've personally tested both frio and h80 and temps didnt drop significantly lower, so i'm starting to wonder if i just have a hot chip in the first place.

also i don't know if anyone noticed that i am using x23 multi as opposed to most people's x21, i've heard using the x21 requires lower vcore hence lower temps, i've yet to try x21 but i will do that asap and report back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


:s I'm little worried about results. Seems like Noctua NH-D14 is still in front of H series .


i think h80 should be more or less on par with the d14, but, a very significant but imo, at full blast the h80 is freaking loud!!! definitely need to replace fans...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damninhell*


that's sucks, i'm glad i didn't pre-order an h100 now.


your 965 runs significantly cooler than an i7, and like i've said, i might just have a really hot chip. end of the day, an h100 with 4 fans will beat the h80 hands down, no doubt about that, but by how much i have no idea...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Annex*


Could be reading the results wrong, but it does look like the h80 is better than the frio by modest margins.. I doubt know anything about the frio though, so I'm not sure what it compares to in terms of high end air cooling.

I personally like the look of the frio in there better.. It looks much cleaner.


frio isn't top of the list, but it ain't bottom either, i'd say mid-high end perhaps.

in terms of looks, it's definitely closer to the top









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


Just as I've expected. It looks like H70 ~= H80.

Frio represents high-end air cooling solutions, so the temps are good enough for this watercooling sealed kit, given the fact that the pump and the rad are pretty small.

The H100 should beat the D14 (by a very small margin, though) with 4 powerful fans installed.


yeah, i'd say the h80 probs ain't much better than the h70 if any at all...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


As far as I know the frio is one of the better aircoolers and the h80 is definitely better. Two aftermarket fans would probably improve temps even more.


i've ordered 2 akasa apache fans already, should be here in a couple of days, will test the h80 with them as well

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


I see a 5*c Improovement over the last 2 screenshots where LOAD does matter.

I'd be interested in looking at this H80 with a 38mm fan shroud in the push fan, that should shave a couple more *C.

@OP, any broken or cheap 120mm fan you have around? Atleast try the shroud, you already have the most expensive item with you (H80 cooler).


i am considering some shrouds, but i will buy them or mod 2 cheap fans after i've tested with upcoming 2xakasa apache fans


----------



## Tom Thumb

Kind of disappointing! Was hoping for better things from this cooler. Well, hopefully a change of fans will make a difference! Good luck. I was hoping to go with a H100 when they come out, but now I'm having second thoughts. My Megahalems may perform better!


----------



## a2hopper

I currently have an h50 and would love for the h80 to be about 8C cooler then it with AP-15s installed, it would make summertime folding possible without insane chip temps.


----------



## erik257

for those h50/60/70 owners, i have a question for you guys...

*do you think changing stock thermal paste with the likes of mx3 or mx4 will drop temps by a couple of degrees?*

i want to do some runs with mx3 first, but want to know how much difference does it make from stock tim before i go ahead

thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackandDecker

think the OPS has botched something in his haste.

u sure the fans are connected right? And is it intake or exhaust??


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


think the OPS has botched something in his haste.

u sure the fans are connected right? And is it intake or exhaust??


yeah, i was a little short on time to get some numbers out, don't wanna keep you guys waiting









but the fans are correctly positioned and connected, i can assure you that.

if you read my original post more carefully, you would have found that i mentioned both fans are used as exhuast


----------



## BlackandDecker

But very nice pics an very very nice rig. One of the best looking PCs I've ever seen.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a2hopper*


I currently have an h50 and would love for the h80 to be about 8C cooler then it with AP-15s installed, it would make summertime folding possible without insane chip temps.


hmmm, not sure the h80 will proved a 8'c improvement overthe h50, i'd say upto 5'c perhaps? with stock fans at least...not sure how much would a pair of different fans would do to temps...


----------



## MexGT

Keep in mind the stock H80 fans have 3X the static pressure of the Akasa's (7.7 mm/H20 vs 2.64 mm/H20, and static pressure is what matters in radiators.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Keep in mind the stock H80 fans have 3X the static pressure of the Akasa's (7.7 mm/H20 vs 2.64 mm/H20, and static pressure is what matters in radiators.


i really don't have much knowledge when it comes to fans and rads...

i keep hearing people praising the ap-15s for instance, and i checked their static pressure, the exact number i don't remember, but i am 100 positive it is below 2. so i was kinda hoping that the apache would do ok...

besides, i have a sneaky feeling corsair has doubled their figures due to their 2 fan configuration. i doubt their single fan can do 7.7mm h2o and 92cfm, or not


----------



## EpicPie

Setup push/pull with good fans on your H80. You'll get some amazing temps.


----------



## eternal7trance

My h70 on my 950 does better than that with one fan and higher voltage...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Setup push/pull with good fans on your H80. You'll get some amazing temps.










and what fans would qualify the honour of 'good fans'? i've heard ap-15s mentioned many many times...

what fans are you using on your h50 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BlackandDecker

Where are the effin reviews already??


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


But very nice pics an very very nice rig. One of the best looking PCs I've ever seen.


thanks









check back in a day or two, i should have some new results up. i'll do some tweaking with my overclock, didn't really have the time to fine tune today, hopefully i'll have some improved results soon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


Where are the effin reviews already??


official reviews should be out soon i'm guessing


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


and what fans would qualify the honour of 'good fans'? i've heard ap-15s mentioned many many times...

what fans are you using on your h50 if you don't mind me asking?


I prefer Akasa Vipers or AP-29s. AP-29s would match your case. I got the 3000 rpm versions and set them at 2100 so they would stay quieter.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


$120? Id go one step further and buy XSPC rasa kit.


Digging up an old post, I've looked up the XSPC kits, and found benchmarks pitting it against the Coolit C240, Which should slightly under perform the H100, and the XSPC was just marginally better then the Coolit.

If you upgrading the pump, CPU block, and Rad, then sure we may see respectable temps coming out of the XSPC kit, at 120$ for H100, and 150$+ for XSPC which goes along with rest of the hassles of a custom loop. They will have nearly identical temps without the hassle, I don't plan on putting my full rig underwater just the CPU.


----------



## mak1skav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


for those h50/60/70 owners, i have a question for you guys...

*do you think changing stock thermal paste with the likes of mx3 or mx4 will drop temps by a couple of degrees?*

i want to do some runs with mx3 first, but want to know how much difference does it make from stock tim before i go ahead

thanks in advance!


As long as i know from my H50 Corsair uses Shin-Etsu thermal paste with these kits and it is considered better than mx3 or mx4.

I don't know if they have changed their paste in new H80 and H100 kits.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


My h70 on my 950 does better than that with one fan and higher voltage...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I prefer Akasa Vipers or AP-29s. AP-29s would match your case. I got the 3000 rpm versions and set them at 2100 so they would stay quieter.


anything over 2000 seriously worries me, i'm a bit of a quiet freak...the vipers look good, but they're yellow, which is why i opted for apaches instead


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i really don't have much knowledge when it comes to fans and rads...

i keep hearing people praising the ap-15s for instance, and i checked their static pressure, the exact number i don't remember, but i am 100 positive it is below 2. so i was kinda hoping that the apache would do ok...

besides, i have a sneaky feeling corsair has doubled their figures due to their 2 fan configuration. i doubt their single fan can do 7.7mm h2o and 92cfm, or not










Even in the H100, when they dont have the fans one in top of the other, have the same specs, so I must assume 7.7mm per fan which is quite a lot.

Edit: Must be a stupid comment, but did you double checked the fan arrows? and be 110% they they're flowing as they are supposed to be?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mak1skav*


As long as i know from my H50 Corsair uses Shin-Etsu thermal paste with these kits and it is considered better than mx3 or mx4.

I don't know if they have changed their paste in new H80 and H100 kits.


hmmm...thanks for the info...

i think i'll give mx3 and mx4 a go anyway, worst case scenario would be getting some more shin-etsu paste...not sure it's availability in the czech republic though...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Even in the H100, when they dont have the fans one in top of the other, have the same specs, so I must assume 7.7mm per fan which is quite a lot.

Edit: Must be a stupid comment, but did you double checked the fan arrows? and be 110% they they're flowing as they are supposed to be?


I doubt those fans can do 7.7mm h20, I'd need to see some proof. Corsair isn't the greatest when it comes to fans.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Even in the H100, when they dont have the fans one in top of the other, have the same specs, so I must assume 7.7mm per fan which is quite a lot.

Edit: Must be a stupid comment, but did you double checked the fan arrows? and be 110% they they're flowing as they are supposed to be?


as for the h100, the fan specs can still be doubled if corsair simply multipy single fan spec by number of fans...

but anyway, i would change the stock fans regardless, they are just too noisy at full blast, the 16db+2.64mm+57.5cfm sounds pretty decent, on paper at least. i will run them once i have them delivered, and report back.

hehe, yeah, i checked the fans a few times before i installed them, pretty sure they both shifting air in the same direction









i'm using them as exhaust at the moment, not sure if switching to intake would make much of a difference though, and it's a little hard to do so with my case config...


----------



## Skrillex

It seams as if they've just changed the block/pump poor effort corsair.

Here is hoping the H100 is a lot better.

Think Corsair deserve some praise for making watercooling accessible to more people with the h50.


----------



## eternal7trance

I wonder how I could mount the h100 in a case like the OPs and mine. Maybe on the bottom.


----------



## fullrespect

Until they change the tubing (bigger version that can improve the flow rate a lot), the pump (bigger and more powerful) and the rad (only 240) we won't be able to see a big improvement over the aircooling kings. Period.

Don't expect the H100 to be a beast, it has the same crappy tubing, so the flow rate can't be too high. The rule says: slow flow = bad cooling.

So, I'm telling you guys, don't get your hopes too high.


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


It seams as if they've just changed the block/pump poor effort corsair.

Here is hoping the H100 is a lot better.

Think Corsair deserve some praise for making watercooling accessible to more people with the h50.


All they did was rebrand a product that was already out. Not very praise worthy imo.


----------



## fullrespect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


All they did was rebrand a product that was already out. Not very praise worthy imo.


Yeap , IMO the H100 is nothing but the old fella ECO 240 made by CoolIT, probably with minor tweaks. As you might already know, that ECO 240 is not such a great performer at all.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fullrespect*


Yeap , IMO the H100 is nothing but the old fella ECO 240 made by CoolIT, probably with minor tweaks. As you might already know, that ECO 240 is not such a great performer at all.


Yea but you slap Corsair on it and everyone thinks it's god.


----------



## MexGT

Ill stick and wait for more testing.


----------



## djpheer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Even in the H100, when they dont have the fans one in top of the other, have the same specs, so I must assume 7.7mm per fan which is quite a lot.

Edit: Must be a stupid comment, but did you double checked the fan arrows? and be 110% they they're flowing as they are supposed to be?


lol, as dumb as this sounds... i always had decent temps with my H70 (or so i thought) and my 2600K @ 4.5. However they werent as low as I thought they should be (low 70s under prime). I went to check my install after about 4 months and low and behold found out that my fans were actually pointed AGAINST one another rather then both going exhaust. I even made an effort when doing the install initially to MAKE SURE they were both pointing the right direction. I have no idea how i managed to mess that up but once I found and corrected it, my temps improved by 10-15c. lol


----------



## Greenback

well lookig at a couple of reviews the frio is between 5 and 10 degrees warmer then the noctua d14 so still makes this no better then air, and on your box they put the H100 1.7 degrees better then the H80 which would still put it in d14 play ground. Yes you can change the fans but you can do that on the D14 aswell. Niether of these are going to get into propper water cooling temps, But as I said b4 I can see the appeal of these.

Thankyou erik257 for the time and effort you have put into this


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, the H series coolers are nothing but a giant disappointment when it comes to overclocking, if you ask me.

Wish I took the money I spent on the H70 and went a custom loop.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


All they did was rebrand a product that was already out. Not very praise worthy imo.


Why what was the h50 a rebrand of ? Was it a coolIT rebranded ?

First i've heard of.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


Why what was the h50 a rebrand of ? Was it a coolIT rebranded ?

First i've heard of.


The h50 is from asetek.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


The h50 is from asetek.


I knew that but I never know asetek sold it before Corsair ordered parts from them for a rebrand.


----------



## erik257

aight, took the time and did some tweaking with the overclock, and got the temps down by a few more degrees on average.

with the frio, the overclock wasn't stable until i fed it with 1.275 volts. and when i tested the h80 this morning, i simply took the same setting from what i used on the frio. this evening i lowered the volts a little on the 3.82 overclock, and seemed to be stable. with the h80, i am able to turn down vcore from 1.275 to 1.25, similarly, i got the qpi down from 1.275 to 1.25 as well. and those together yielded a 4 degree drop on average, which is quite good, bring the *average max temp to 70'c flat, and an average temp of about 68.5'c during the ibt test*.

i will carry on tweaking a little bit more tomorrow and try higher blck with x21 multi, see if that can improve temps more. once i hit best temps, i will upload screenshots.

also, i'll get my akasa apache fans tomorrow, so i will report back will temps on those maybe on wednesday


----------



## ocococ

forgive me as I didn't read all 12 pages. Did you replace the stock TIM? On my H60, there was way too much TIM. Replacing with AS5 helped quite a bit.


----------



## MexGT

Also dont forget to try the shrouds !! 38mm if possible


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocococ;14105332*
> forgive me as I didn't read all 12 pages. Did you replace the stock TIM? On my H60, there was way too much TIM. Replacing with AS5 helped quite a bit.


nope, stock tim

i was told that the stock stuff is actully quite good. but yeah, sooner or later i will put some mx4 on to see if it helps things at all


----------



## N3Xus

Put some good TIM and some GT AP-15's in push/pull on it and your H80 should perform better while being quieter.

Also, you could try remounting and putting it in different positions in your case.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14105876*
> Also dont forget to try the shrouds !! 38mm if possible


not sure where i can get 38mm fans here in prague, availability is somewhat limited. but i'll try 25mm shrouds for sure


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Xus;14109493*
> Put some good TIM and some GT AP-15's in push/pull on it and your H80 should perform better while being quieter.
> 
> Also, you could try remounting and putting it in different positions in your case.


the only 'good tim' i can get here in prague is mx3/4...

the only position i can mount the h80 is at the top of my case, there is nowhere else i can mount it. the only thing i can change is use the h80 fans as input, but that means i will have 4 intake fans and no exhaust fans...

the silverstone cases kind of limit your options...


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14109704*
> the only 'good tim' i can get here in prague is mx3/4...
> 
> the only position i can mount the h80 is at the top of my case, there is nowhere else i can mount it. the only thing i can change is use the h80 fans as input, but that means i will have 4 intake fans and no exhaust fans...
> 
> the silverstone cases kind of limit your options...


With the Silverstone I saw the pictures of in your OP, best bet is have the underside fans as intake which I'm sure you already have then have pull/push to the outside of the case for the H80 so it is expelling air outside the case.

Corsair recommend that you should intake but with 3 180mm fans on the Silverstone in-taking cold air this should be much better.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex;14109819*
> With the Silverstone I saw the pictures of in your OP, best bet is have the underside fans as intake which I'm sure you already have then have pull/push to the outside of the case for the H80 so it is expelling air outside the case.
> 
> Corsair recommend that you should intake but with 3 180mm fans on the Silverstone in-taking cold air this should be much better.


yup, my current config is exactly what you recommended









besides, if i change my h80 fans around as intake, and maybe change the 180mm fan directly under the h80 to exhaust, that would just mess up the entire airflow in the case...not good...

anyhow, to improve temps, i've ordered 2 apache fans and 2 cheap fans to mod into 2 shrouds, will see how they perform, will keep yoou guys posted


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14109884*
> yup, my current config is exactly what you recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides, if i change my h80 fans around as intake, and maybe change the 180mm fan directly under the h80 to exhaust, that would just mess up the entire airflow in the case...not good...
> 
> anyhow, to improve temps, i've ordered 2 apache fans and 2 cheap fans to mod into 2 shrouds, will see how they perform, will keep yoou guys posted


Good man!

I hear Gentle Typhoons thrown around a lot as radiator fans I'm still unsure which are the best fans for a radiator.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex;14110015*
> Good man!
> 
> *I hear Gentle Typhoons thrown around a lot as radiator fans* I'm still unsure which are the best fans for a radiator.


yeah, so i've heard as well, but i'm ready to not follow trend (could be a 25euro worth mistake







)

but on paper, the apache fans look better than the gts, so i'm willing to give them a try, feeling adventurous









in fact i'm about to go and grab them now, should have results up by tonight


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


yeah, so i've heard as well, but i'm ready to not follow trend (could be a 25euro worth mistake







)

but on paper, the apache fans look better than the gts, so i'm willing to give them a try, feeling adventurous









in fact i'm about to go and grab them now, should have results up by tonight










How much did you pay for your case?

Thinking of buying something like that for my next build looks awesome.

Won't be till anytime next year though


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


yeah, so i've heard as well, but i'm ready to not follow trend (could be a 25euro worth mistake







)

but on paper, the apache fans look better than the gts, so i'm willing to give them a try, feeling adventurous









in fact i'm about to go and grab them now, should have results up by tonight










I have sets of both apache and various speed GT. My experience is that the GTs are a lot better, their fan blades are much heavier and stiffer than the somewhat light and thin apache blades. This has the effect of reducing the static pressure they can maintain. They are also louder than GTs.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


I have sets of both apache and various speed GT. My experience is that the GTs are a lot better, their fan blades are much heavier and stiffer than the somewhat light and thin apache blades. This has the effect of reducing the static pressure they can maintain. They are also louder than GTs.


daaaaaamn...sounds like 25euro just went down the toilet...

oh well, i'll give them a little spin and see what they sound and perform...

here in prague, the apache is actually more expensive than the gts...


----------



## N3Xus

Yate-Loon D12SH-12 is also a very good budget high CFM and static pressure fan. It's name is synonymous with water cooling radiators.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex;14110442*
> How much did you pay for your case?
> 
> Thinking of buying something like that for my next build looks awesome.
> 
> Won't be till anytime next year though


bought my case back in the uk actually, it was just under £200, i think things in europe are generally more expensive, if you're from the states, it could be a lot cheaper

if you just want aircooling, the case is great, but if you consider watercooling down the road, i'd say look for alternatives, it just lacks the mounting options


----------



## N3Xus

Silverstone makes top-notch cases but I always feel like they have too much intake and not enough exhaust.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Xus;14110603*
> Yate-Loon D12SH-12 is also a very good budget high CFM and static pressure fan. It's name is synonymous with water cooling radiators.


thanks for the info








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3Xus;14110628*
> Silverstone makes top-notch cases but I always feel like they have too much intake and not enough exhaust.


yeah, exhaust fans are always of shortage in sliverstone cases, but the bottom intake fans and the law of physics work together pretty well


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


daaaaaamn...sounds like 25euro just went down the toilet...

oh well, i'll give them a little spin and see what they sound and perform...

here in prague, the apache is actually more expensive than the gts...










Indeed, they are by no means bad fans so you shouldn't be too disappointed, they're just not GT beaters


----------



## Techprimus

Is it just me or was that a big disappointment? I was hoping the H80 would make water cooling a CPU easy for noobs like me. What is running through those tubes, air?

That didn't look any different than a decent air cooler. Did he try out a different TIM, or is the H80 just an overhyped rip-off?


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techprimus;14110992*
> Is it just me or was that a big disappointment? I was hoping the H80 would make water cooling a CPU easy for noobs like me. What is running through those tubes, air?
> 
> That didn't look any different than a decent air cooler. Did he try out a different TIM, or is the H80 just an overhyped rip-off?


The H60 I am using is getting high temps. Don't know what to say.


----------



## moksh4u2

@op
what were the ambient temps when u took the tests
it would help out

ps sorry if i missed them out


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


not sure where i can get 38mm fans here in prague, availability is somewhat limited. but i'll try 25mm shrouds for sure










 Nice! Dont forget to do the before/after tempeterature tests with the shrouds.

Kinda of a hassle, but you will know what is better for your configuration, and I'd also keep the H80 as exhaust aswell, otherwise air will create turbulence in the middle of the case.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Thanks for the test - interesting to see.

I took the liberty of putting all the original data from the first post into a graph.










From what I can tell based on your data, and assuming the Ambient is the same, at Stock speeds, the Frio falls between the MID and LOW pre-set curves on the H80 at Load temps.

But once you overclock, the High H80 setting provides you with nearly a 5C drop at LOAD, which is about a 6% drop in temps.

You're still at relatively low voltage, so you're not fully saturating the H80 yet and it has a bit more headroom. We did all our internal testing with what we estimate is around a 200W heat load, or a Core i7 930 @ 3.8 GHz with the voltage cranked, I believe, to 1.4V or 1.45V.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Also - to address some questions in the thread.

The differences between H70 and H80 are:
1. The H80 has a slightly thinner radiator. This makes it perform better with lower speed fans. The H70 radiator was so thick that low speed fans made it perform WORSE than H50 with the same fans. We thinned the radiator slightly (new radiator core is 38mm thick) and tweaked it a bit, so we had better performance all around, including low RPM fans.
2. The H80 fans are specially designed for static pressure. The blade design is identical to our H60 fan, but while the H60 fan maxes out at 1700 RPM, the H80 fans are capable of 900-2600 RPM. The 7.7mmH2O number is at full RPM on a single fan.

Some other comments: 
The thin, corrugated tubing is not the bottleneck for performance in our system when it comes to flow rate.

Apache fans are good, but are typically louder than fans of similar RPM with similar specs. The "S" shaped blade might be the cause of this, I don't know, I haven't done a blade pitch/design comparison. All I know is in our internal dBA testing, they scored fairly poorly from a noise level perspective.

The H80/H100 performance gap is small in out-of-box settings, but the H100 has much more headroom due to the capability of adding 2 more fans for a push/pull scenario.

The "Low Noise", "Balanced", and "High Performance" settings are not strict fan RPMs, but performance curves that let the fans spin up based on internal coolant temp. Their settings are as follows:

Low Noise - 900 RPM to 1300 RPM
Balanced - 1300 RPM to 2000 RPM
High Perf - 1600 RPM to 2600 RPM

The "Balanced" mode outperforms H70 by about 3C, consistently, on our test-bed with an ambient temp of 25C.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*


@op
what were the ambient temps when u took the tests
it would help out

ps sorry if i missed them out


i don't know exactly, but as i am writing now, my parents' place is 23'c, and i feel that my flat is definitely hotter, so maybe around 25'c


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i don't know exactly, but as i am writing now, my parents' place is 23'c, and i feel that my flat is definitely hotter, so maybe around 25'c


The important thing is that the ambient temps didn't change during the test. The real numbers to be concerned about are the deltaT numbers, or the difference between the CPU temp and ambient temp.

So if your flat changes from 25C to 27C depending on time of day, that could erase any 2C difference between coolers.

Internally we control our ambient temp in the lab by using ovens that can be set to a variety of internal temps. We set ours to 25C and it stays there, so we can do real load temps. But if your place changes temps, it makes more sense to use deltaT than it does to use the absolute temp.

Thanks for doing all the work though - interesting results!


----------



## erik257

just want to say thanks for the info you've provided here, very very useful indeed, i'm sure all the people will equally appreciated you input as well. rep+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


You're still at relatively low voltage, so you're not fully saturating the H80 yet and it has a bit more headroom. We did all our internal testing with what we estimate is around a 200W heat load, or a Core i7 930 @ 3.8 GHz with the voltage cranked, I believe, to 1.4V or 1.45V.


now, this right here is very interesting...i would like to find out what temps i would get if i cranked my voltage on my 950 to 1.4 (which i've never done before, i don't even know if it is safe in doing so, lol, maybe i will use 1.35 to see what temps i get first)

i would like to ask you one thing about corsair's test bench, do you use open test bench? or you test everything in a closed case? i think it is very useful information to know. as i've seem temps drop about 2 degrees for me if i test everything with my side panel off. but all my results i've posted here are with closed side panel.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Apache fans are good, but are typically louder than fans of similar RPM with similar specs. The "S" shaped blade might be the cause of this, I don't know, I haven't done a blade pitch/design comparison. All I know is in our internal dBA testing, they scored fairly poorly from a noise level perspective


someone today told me the same thing about those apache fans - they're loud...

oh well, i wish you guys posted here a day earlier, so i would have got some other fans to test, hehehe. but i have the apache fans with me now, once i get back home later tonight, i will try them out


----------



## Gondon

First post.

Was following this thread.

I just got a Thermaltake FRIO after looking at this thread.

57.99 vs 121.99+ 7.87 shipping from NewEgg. It's a no brainer at more than half the price for the same performance.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The important thing is that the ambient temps didn't change during the test. The real numbers to be concerned about are the deltaT numbers, or the difference between the CPU temp and ambient temp.

So if your flat changes from 25C to 27C depending on time of day, that could erase any 2C difference between coolers.

Internally we control our ambient temp in the lab by using ovens that can be set to a variety of internal temps. We set ours to 25C and it stays there, so we can do real load temps. But if your place changes temps, it makes more sense to use deltaT than it does to use the absolute temp.

Thanks for doing all the work though - interesting results!


oh and i tested my frio and h80 on the same day, while the sun was out, so i guess temps should be comparable.

the only constant was my graphics card, it's been sitting there at 33/34'c throughout my tests, i have a custom fan profile set, so at idle the fan speed is the same, therefore if the ambient changes the graphics temp should change too? i don't know, just a thought









bottom line is, i cannot control or monitor my room temperature unfortunately, so people here will have to take my results with +/- 1or2'c guess...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gondon*


First post.

Was following this thread.

I just got a Thermaltake FRIO after looking at this thread.

57.99 vs 121.99+ 7.87 shipping from NewEgg. It's a no brainer at more than half the price for the same performance.


LOL, i would make a very bad sales person for corsair









but at least you found the thread useful in some way


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


oh and i tested my frio and h80 on the same day, while the sun was out, so i guess temps should be comparable.

the only constant was my graphics card, it's been sitting there at 33/34'c throughout my tests, i have a custom fan profile set, so at idle the fan speed is the same, therefore if the ambient changes the graphics temp should change too? i don't know, just a thought









bottom line is, i cannot control or monitor my room temperature unfortunately, so people here will have to take my results with +/- 1or2'c guess...










Either way, these temps could be better. I'm not seeing what makes this worth blowing $120 for. Hopefully more people will post results so we can see.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i would like to ask you one thing about corsair's test bench, do you use open test bench? or you test everything in a closed case? i think it is very useful information to know. as i've seem temps drop about 2 degrees for me if i test everything with my side panel off. but all my results i've posted here are with closed side panel.



We use an 800D case with the side panel closed. Open-air bench testing isn't very accurate as you're using all ambient air and all your exhaust just lifts up into the room. A case is more reliable and fair to do performance testing.

As for the stock thermal paste, it's very, very high quality stuff that's actually not easily accessed on the market. We switched from Shin-Etsu because we found a superior TIM, but I'm not at liberty to discuss exactly what it is yet.

MSRP of the H80 is going to be the same as the H70 - $109 - with dips down to $99 and such pretty frequently. Because it's only been out a few days, a lot of people are marking it up right now. (supply and demand - hoorah!)

Price should settle down.

H100 is going to be $10 more than H80.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Says what happen If I am getting h100 and still getting over 80 degree with 4.6 ghz and 1.344 voltage?


----------



## eosgreen

custom loops cost virtually the same price.... its hard to justify the price


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


We use an 800D case with the side panel closed. Open-air bench testing isn't very accurate as you're using all ambient air and all your exhaust just lifts up into the room. A case is more reliable and fair to do performance testing.


awesome, thanks for clearning that up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


As for the stock thermal paste, it's very, very high quality stuff that's actually not easily accessed on the market. We switched from Shin-Etsu because we found a superior TIM, but I'm not at liberty to discuss exactly what it is yet.


intersting, so now i have a mysterious high quality tim sitting inbetween my cpu and h80 cold plate. i think you just made me not want to ever take off my h80 again, well...until we figure out what tim corsair is using here


----------



## Nightz2k

I'm debating on getting the H80 because it's not bulky, heavy and tall like my CPU cooler. 
_(It's not breaking/bending or stressing my mobo as some seem to think these big coolers do.)_









I like the looks of Corsair Hydro's personally, I had an H50 in my old AMD 940BE build.

It's about double the price of the Silver Arrow though, but expected I guess being a closed loop and all. Maybe I'll wait for price drops as George said.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I'm debating on getting the H80 because it's not bulky, heavy and tall like my CPU cooler. 
_(It's not breaking/bending or stressing my mobo as some seem to think these big coolers do.)_









I like the looks of Corsair Hydro's personally, I had an H50 in my old AMD 940BE build.

It's about double the price of the Silver Arrow though, but expected I guess being a closed loop and all. Maybe I'll wait for price drops as George said.










i was going to buy a hydro series cooler but after seeing a comparison of the noctua to the H70 i went with big ol noctua nh d14 or whatever that thigns called


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I'm debating on getting the H80 because it's not bulky, heavy and tall like my CPU cooler. 
_(It's not breaking/bending or stressing my mobo as some seem to think these big coolers do.)_









I like the looks of Corsair Hydro's personally, I had an H50 in my old AMD 940BE build.

It's about double the price of the Silver Arrow though, but expected I guess being a closed loop and all. Maybe I'll wait for price drops as George said.










the size of aircoolers are exactly the reason i wanted a hydro cooler, i could have waited longer and get it cheaper, but from h50, to 70, then 60, i've been indecisive, and i just couldn't wait any longer so pulled the trigger the day h80 came out









for me personally, i think for about 85euros, the h80 is worth it, my frio when i got it was about 45euros. now for a modest improvement in temps some people may find it hard to justify that extra 40euros, but being closed loop and with the corsair warranty and their replacement scheme if it leaked and damaged your other components, i really think it's not too bad, that's just my personal opinion...


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


As for the stock thermal paste, it's very, very high quality stuff that's actually not easily accessed on the market. We switched from Shin-Etsu because we found a superior TIM, but I'm not at liberty to discuss exactly what it is yet.


Is it the EVGA Frostbite??









sorry I had too!! lol

Well I wanna see more reviews on the H80. It seemed like it was going to do so well....maybe it needs the corsair controller?? For my next build its between the H80 or the Antech Kuhler 920


----------



## MexGT

Interesting that the H100 is 27mm thick, thought it should be like the H80 38mm, so basically its two H50 in one.... sideways.


----------



## ste.ru

38*12*12=5472 cm^3
27*12*24=7776 cm^3
h100 hava 42% of Volume


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;14113746*
> is it the evga frostbite??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i had too!! Lol


lol


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste.ru;14114252*
> 38*12*12=5472 cm^3
> 27*12*24=7776 cm^3
> h100 hava 42% of Volume


yup, but how much more strain that extra 42% of volume, or should i say RESISTANCE put on the h100 pump, which i believe is the same as the one in the h80









so what i'm saying is that how much would the extra rad on the h100 affect flowrate?


----------



## ironmysox

I'll have my H80 tomorrow. Now do I install with the included fans or my 2 x 1850 GT's?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmysox;14116490*
> I'll have my H80 tomorrow. Now do I install with the included fans or my 2 x 1850 GT's?


Try the included fans first - I think you might be surprised. Swapping fans doesn't take very long, you can always try the GTs afterwards if you want to compare.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14116962*
> Try the included fans first - I think you might be surprised. Swapping fans doesn't take very long, you can always try the GTs afterwards if you want to compare.


Hopefully it's nothing like the fans in a certain case I tried from you guys. However if the fans that come with the H80 are good, then this cooler isn't a bad value if you factor in the cost of fans.


----------



## Nelly.

Maybe in your next design Corsair - use a far superior radiator like the Thermochill TA120.2 ? and better pump?

I wonder if it would make alot of difference?


----------



## ocococ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14113317*
> As for the stock thermal paste, it's very, very high quality stuff that's actually not easily accessed on the market. We switched from Shin-Etsu because we found a superior TIM, but I'm not at liberty to discuss exactly what it is yet.
> .


I wasn't calling into question the quality of the paste. But for me, it was the amount put on. It looked thick to start. I then installed it (H60), got some temp readings, which looked about 10deg higher than it should be. So I took it off and saw the TIM all over the place. Replaced it with AS5 and 10 deg lower. Now...could it be something else (like change in tightness of the screws, etc.) sure...but that was my experience.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmysox;14116490*
> I'll have my H80 tomorrow. Now do I install with the included fans or my 2 x 1850 GT's?


use stock fans first, would be interesting to see your results


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14114330*
> yup, but how much more strain that extra 42% of volume, or should i say RESISTANCE put on the h100 pump, which i believe is the same as the one in the h80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what i'm saying is that how much would the extra rad on the h100 affect flowrate?


The extra volume isn't a big deal, most of a radiator's restriction is due to the end tanks. I don't know this for sure, but I'm basing it off radiators of different lengths but are the same type having very similar restriction.

What might hamper flow would be that thinner radiators have thinner tubes which does increase restriction.

And another one of these LCLC's reveals itself to offer no particular benefit over comparably priced air coolers.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14080771*
> hmmmm, i guess i'll find out how loud is the h80's pump....
> 
> what fans are you using with your h60 if you don't mind me asking?


Just the stock one as intake for now, I have ordered 2x Gentle Typhoons today (AP-15's... 1850rpm)

I hope you installed the rad with the tubes at the bottom, otherwise you might get air bubbles accumulating at the entry/exit of the rad. Not good.


----------



## erik257

link to *UPDATE 1,2&3*

UPDATE 4a - More H80 Numbers

link to *UPDATE 5*

link to *Kdude6*'s h80 result

link to *EM2J*'s h80 vs nh-d14 vs nh-c14 result

link to *KaHuNaZ*'s h80 vs zalman cnps9700nt result

link to *Munkypoo7*'s h80 vs h70 result

link to *beefdog*'s h80 vs h50 result

link to *lucas4*'s h80 result _including scythe ap15s!_

alright, just to update with my current progress. i didn't do any testing yesterday, but i still have more testing in mind, so more to follow!

yesterday _CorsairGeorge_ reminded me something very important that i forgot to include in my 3rd update, *ambient temps*! so i went out yesterday and bought a digital thermometer, now i am back testing again. now i can include ambient temps so delta temps at load will probably provide more useful information for you guys.

i messed about with my overclock at 3.82ghz a bit more today, and i was quite surprised that i could lower my vcore and qpi by a almost 0.04v. so i ran my usual ibt test again (8 threads, custom ram setting to 4800mb, and record temps after the 5th run), and results were pretty good in my opinion. of course lowering the volts will help temps, but the point is that i am able to lower my clocks more whereas before with the frio i could not. i wonder if the h80 provided more stable temps and perhaps reduced heat spikes over the frio, these are the things chips like when they're overclocked









anyway, i know you guys like numbers, so here you go with my latest screenshot and a nice little chart to go with it. the chart will be updated as i progress through more tests. my next test will be at the same overclock, but with voltage cranked to test for saturation point/voltage for the h80.

after that i will be swapping the h80 stock fans with akasa apache fans. i also bought 2 'cheap' fans, my intention was to cut the fans out and use them as shrouds for further tests. but today i noticed that their specs are not too bad, so i'm gonna give them a spin as well before i dismantle them.

















test 01 screenshot

UPDATE 4b - High Voltage Tests

ok then, so i've just done a couple of high voltage tests on the h80. results are shown below. for test 03, where i was using 1.4v for vcore and qpi, i did not finish my usual 5 runs of ibt, as i am unsure of how safe it is to juice the chip with such high volts. i did one run only, but you can take my words the temps will rise no more than 1'c across all cores after 5 runs as i've sat here watching ibt tests for hours over the past few days, so bear that in mind
















test 02 screenshot









test 03 screenshot









Test 01: 1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Stock Fans
Test 02: 1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/Stock Fans
Test 03: 1.400 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.400 QPI/Stock Fans

so, in test 02, 1.35 vcore is quite a realistic setting for those who run their chips at 4ghz+, so the with max ibt test, and temps remains under 80'c at a high ambient at almost 27'c is pretty good in my opinion.

in test 03, 1.4 vcore is a bit of an extreme case, i don't think it is a safe voltage to run your chip at for longer periods of time. but interestingly, the average temp stayed under intel's recommendation of 85'c, although the highest core did reach 87'c. i checkened out and stopped the test after one run as i didn't wanna fry my 950









so that's that, i'm gonna grab some lunch and after that, i'll be swapping fans for further tests, stayed tuned









UPDATE 4c - H80 + Akasa Apache Fans

alrighty then, so like i've planned, i swapped out the corsair stock fans with 2 akasa apache fans and basically repeated test 1&2 again, results are shown below.

before showing you guys some numbers, it's photo time!
















stock corsair fans out, akasa apache fans in









screenshot for test 4









screenshot for test 5









Test 01: 1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Stock Fans
Test 02: 1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/Stock Fans
Test 03: 1.400 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.400 QPI/Stock Fans

Test 04: 1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Akasa Apache Fans
Test 05: 1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/Akasa Apache Fans

round up of results so far...

so, it's clear to see that the apache fans are not as good as the stock corsair fans. to be specific, at 1.24v, the apache trailed corsair by 3.8'c, and at 1.35v, apache trailed corsair by 4'c. the difference is by no means small, especially for the 1.35v test, the apache fans averaged out at 84.8'c, and with a delta temp of 56.5 which was almost as hot as corsair fans managed at 1.4v, which was 56.9'c.

in terms of noise, the apaches at full blast is much quieter than corsair, i'd say perhaps at a similar level as corsair's balanced mode. but for raw performance at full rmp, corsair fans win by a 'modest' margin. i have not owned an h50, h60 or h70, and i do not know how well they perform against other fans, but i think corsair has done a pretty decent job with their h80 fans here, i'd like the noise to be kept down a bit more at full speed, but i guess nothing comes for 'free'









ok, i think i will test the cheap fans i bought and call it a day, got other things to do later, will post results soon









UPDATE 4d - H80 + Revoltec AirGuard Fans

ok, so i swapped out the akasa apache fans with those cheap revoltec fans, and as expected, they are worse in terms of performance, but on the bright side, it is pretty quiet
















corsair fans out, akasa apache fans out, revoltec airguard fans in

those white fans are the ones i took off from my old frio, i might give them a try tomorrow.

so here's the result...








Test 01: 1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Stock Fans
Test 02: 1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/Stock Fans
Test 03: 1.400 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.400 QPI/Stock Fans

Test 04: 1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Akasa Apache Fans
Test 05: 1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/Akasa Apache Fans

Test 06: 1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Revoltec AirGuard Fans

anyways, long story short, so far the corsair stock fans are still the best in terms of performance. and as i intended, i'm gonna mod those revoltec fans into shrouds that i will use on the stock, apache fans and possibly the thermaltake fans too.

hope today's work if useful to some of you guys, if there's anything extra you would like me to do, leave a reply.

i'm exhausted, out for now









link to *UPDATE 1,2&3*

link to *UPDATE 5*

link to *Kdude6*'s h80 result

link to *EM2J*'s h80 vs nh-d14 vs nh-c14 result

link to *KaHuNaZ*'s h80 vs zalman cnps9700nt result

link to *Munkypoo7*'s h80 vs h70 result

link to *beefdog*'s h80 vs h50 result

link to *lucas4*'s h80 result _including scythe ap15s!_


----------



## Munkypoo7

+rep erik for all the hard work you've put in and continue to put in. 









Awesome thread. Thanks for all the in-depth info ^^


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14122594*
> +rep erik for all the hard work you've put in and continue to put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thread. Thanks for all the in-depth info ^^


i'm happy you found this thread useful thus far









i think more interesting and important results will follow, so do check back


----------



## ste.ru

but the fans are noisy?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste.ru;14124270*
> but the fans are noisy?


the corsair fans? yes, they are loud at full speed, but read UPDATE 4c, they are however quite effective...

so noise or performance


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14124484*
> the corsair fans? yes, they are loud at full speed, but read UPDATE 4c, they are however quite effective...
> 
> so noise or performance


This is why the H80 has the three built-in profiles. The quiet mode is very quiet, and the performance mode is loud but provides excellent cooling. The balanced mode is what I imagine most people will use.

But we wanted to give people the option.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14124768*
> This is why the H80 has the three built-in profiles. The quiet mode is very quiet, and the performance mode is loud but provides excellent cooling. The balanced mode is what I imagine most people will use.
> 
> But we wanted to give people the option.


yeah, i'll have to test the corsair fans again at balanced mode and see where it gets me temp wise...

i wish there are 48 hours a day sometimes, and right about now as well


----------



## Tom Thumb

So it seems the H80 is an epic fail? Correct?








I hope the slow to be released H100 performs better than this, or I have no idea what the point was in producing these new coolers. Isn't the H70's performance on par with the new H80? I don't get it.


----------



## erik257

any advice on fan choice? i'm kinda stuck here...how much better you guys reckon is the scythe ap-15 over akasa apache?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;14126463*
> So it seems the H80 is an epic fail? Correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the slow to be released H100 performs better than this, or I have no idea what the point was in producing these new coolers. Isn't the H70's performance on par with the new H80? I don't get it.












with ambient temperature of 24'c in this review, the h80 is a good 7.5'c better than the h70 with delta load temperature at 43.5 and 51'c respectively

just an example...there are other reviews suggesting otherwise, but i will leave the judgement for you guys


----------



## Rafale77

I would really like to see a comparison between the H70 and the H80 @Max with the same fans...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14128281*
> I would really like to see a comparison between the H70 and the H80 @Max with the same fans...


I'd love to but I don't feel like dropping $130 for an h80.

Edit: Actually now that I think of it, I could just compare my 950 temps with his h80 using the same voltage. My fans on the h70 are the same as his akasa's.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14128395*
> I'd love to but I don't feel like dropping $130 for an h80.
> 
> Edit: Actually now that I think of it, I could just compare my 950 temps with his h80 using the same voltage. My fans on the h70 are the same as his akasa's.


i'd be interested to see your h70+akasas


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14128728*
> i'd be interested to see your h70+akasas


I'll try to match your voltage settings and see what I get as far as temps. Then we can compare.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14126652*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ambient temperature of 24'c in this review, the h80 is a good 7.5'c better than the h70 with delta load temperature at 43.5 and 51'c respectively
> 
> just an example...there are other reviews suggesting otherwise, but i will leave the judgement for you guys


Well my Megahalems still performs better than this H80, and since the H100 will only beat the H80 by 2c, I guess I'll be keeping my Megahalems. But hey, thanks for all your hard work, you've save me some money. +rep to you!


----------



## 0mar32

Hey erik257, you could try the Cooler Master Excalibur fans they're PWM and have a CFM of 86.4 at full load and 2000 RPMs.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14128751*
> I'll try to match your voltage settings and see what I get as far as temps. Then we can compare.


I'd like to see you do it as I just ordered my H60 and want to compare results of different users.


----------



## MexGT

Interested in the results with the shrouds !


----------



## eternal7trance

Ok so here's some quick tests I did tonight to compare. I tried to get as close to what erik did as I could. I can do more testing later if you need. Both of these tests were done with the Akasa Apache fans and ambient temps of 26-27c*. Let me know if I need to do anything else. For IBT, auto used all 8 threads so that's why I didn't have it on 8 threads.


----------



## Rafale77

It's difficult to compare cpu to cpu because the temp sensor on them could be calibrated differently. Thank you guys for the effort though.
To the megahalem troll: with the same 2 fans, the megahalem was within noise (1C) of the H50 when I tested it. You don't know what you are talking about. The H70 is 3-5C cooler (closer to a SA or NH-D14) and the antec 920 is 7-10c cooler again with the same fans. I just want to see how the H80 matches up...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14132194*
> It's difficult to compare cpu to cpu because the temp sensor on them could be calibrated differently. Thank you guys for the effort though.
> To the megahalem troll: with the same 2 fans, the megahalem was within noise (1C) of the H50 when I tested it. You don't know what you are talking about. The H70 is 3-5C cooler (closer to a SA or NH-D14) and the antec 920 is 7-10c cooler again with the same fans. I just want to see how the H80 matches up...


True, but assuming they are close, the h70 is looking better. We could both try for even higher clocks if needed.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

For those wondering, the H80 fans spin up to 2600 RPM at max, push 92 CFM, and have 7.7mmH2O static pressure. The static pressure is the most important factor in radiator fans, CFM doesn't mean as much for the push fans, at least.

Also, I've never been able to get H70 to outperform H80 in the lab with the same fans. The H80 is a more efficient unit. Also, the MSRP is identical to H70, so once the availability works itself out, the prices will come down.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;14128893*
> Well my Megahalems still performs better than this H80, and since the H100 will only beat the H80 by 2c, I guess I'll be keeping my Megahalems. But hey, thanks for all your hard work, you've save me some money. +rep to you!


yeah, i think the h80 has pulled itself closer to the top end aircoolers, but i guess it's still not quite enough to replace them in terms of performance...let's wait and see what 4 fans push/pull h100 can do


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14132509*
> For those wondering, the H80 fans spin up to 2600 RPM at max, push 92 CFM, and have 7.7mmH2O static pressure. The static pressure is the most important factor in radiator fans, CFM doesn't mean as much for the push fans, at least.
> 
> Also, I've never been able to get H70 to outperform H80 in the lab with the same fans. The H80 is a more efficient unit. Also, the MSRP is identical to H70, so once the availability works itself out, the prices will come down.


So the corsair fan would actually be better than using a 3k rpm scythe ap-29?

What's the cfm rating on the one that comes with the h60?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14132642*
> So the corsair fan would actually be better than using a 3k rpm scythe ap-29?
> 
> What's the cfm rating on the one that comes with the h60?


I've never tested an AP-29, so I don't know how accurate their measurements are. I think we bought one, so I can put it on the tester and find out, if need be.

H60 fan is significantly slower, only 1700 RPM, but has the same blade and housing design for high static pressure.

Fan Dimensions

120mm x 25mm

Fan Speed

Up to 1700 RPM

Fan Airflow

74.4 CFM

Fan dBA

30.2 dBA

Fan Static Pressure

3.2mm/H20


----------



## cravinmild

7.7mmH2O static pressure for the stock fans on the H80/100 and i was planning on using 4x Ultra Kaze 3000 with 6.05mmH2O in a push/pull config. What is being said is that id be better off to stay with stock fans but only with a push setup? What about in a push/pull setup, will my ulta kaze be better. What if i was to use the fans off my H70, are those the same MMH2O as the ones sold with the H80/100s or do i have to order another set of two from corsair/dealer........so many questions lol


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14132048*
> Ok so here's some quick tests I did tonight to compare. I tried to get as close to what erik did as I could. I can do more testing later if you need. Both of these tests were done with the Akasa Apache fans and ambient temps of 26-27c*. Let me know if I need to do anything else. For IBT, auto used all 8 threads so that's why I didn't have it on 8 threads.


looks like your setup is about 3-4'c cooler than mine in both tests. i'm not sure if that's due to the fact that the h70 has a thicker rad or not, but _CorsairGeorge_ did say that the h80 is more efficient, so i don't really know where why my h80 is lagging behind...









i'm not sure what pll and qpi voltage you've used in your tests, especially qpi they affect temps quite a bit actually. but anyway, thanks for the tests you've done on your h70, good to have something to compare with +rep


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14130736*
> Interested in the results with the shrouds !


lol, will do that asap, i've already bought the fans to cut into shrouds, just need to find the time now...perhaps tonight


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14132704*
> I've never tested an AP-29, so I don't know how accurate their measurements are. I think we bought one, so I can put it on the tester and find out, if need be.


that would be awesome, i thought about buying a pair, but they're by no means cheap fans and if they turn out worse than the corsair fans then i would be really annoyed, just like the akasa apache fans, i think i've invested enough for the h80 so far, lol

let us know if you ever get around to test those ap-29s, i heard they're pretty loud, but i wonder how well they perform


----------



## ste.ru

perfect, thanks for all test.sull 'H 80.
I look forward to the H100 I want to buy, only that for the conformation of of the case I may ride with the fans in pull


----------



## 0mar32

Is the H2O Static Pressure of the Cooler Master Excalibur fans better than the stock fans that come with the H60?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14133035*
> looks like your setup is about 3-4'c cooler than mine in both tests. i'm not sure if that's due to the fact that the h70 has a thicker rad or not, but _CorsairGeorge_ did say that the h80 is more efficient, so i don't really know where why my h80 is lagging behind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what pll and qpi voltage you've used in your tests, especially qpi they affect temps quite a bit actually. but anyway, thanks for the tests you've done on your h70, good to have something to compare with +rep


Yea I didn't touch those voltages, give me a day or so and I can try to match all voltages. Hard to do testing in the middle of a 4 day 10 hour shift work week.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14134948*
> Yea I didn't touch those voltages, give me a day or so and I can try to match all voltages. Hard to do testing in the middle of a 4 day 10 hour shift work week.


lol, take it easy, maybe you can do it after those 4 days, no rush really...


----------



## Rafale77

The H70 seem to have a larger and denser radiator so from a rad perspective it will perform better with louder, higher pressure fans compared to the H80.
I was hopping some improvements would have come from the waterblock though but I guess it is not the case per CorsairGeorge.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Sorry. Double post!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14132194*
> It's difficult to compare cpu to cpu because the temp sensor on them could be calibrated differently. Thank you guys for the effort though.
> To the megahalem troll: with the same 2 fans, the megahalem was within noise (1C) of the H50 when I tested it. You don't know what you are talking about. The H70 is 3-5C cooler (closer to a SA or NH-D14) and the antec 920 is 7-10c cooler again with the same fans. I just want to see how the H80 matches up...


Who you calling a troll, loser.







Just stating the facts as I've seen them. I know exactly what I'm talking about! My Megahalems maxed out at 66C with an ambient of 21C, Vcore of 1.280 at 4ghz. That's a fact. Believe it or not. I could care less.







Let's see your H70 do that.
Thanks again for the testing OP. Much appreciated.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;14136837*
> Who you calling a troll, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stating the facts as I've seen them. I know exactly what I'm talking about! My Megahalems maxed out at 66C with an ambient of 21C, Vcore of 1.280. That's a fact. Believe it or not. I could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your H70 do that.
> Thanks again for the testing OP. Much appreciated.


Turn the vcore up to 1.36v and let us know what the ambient temps are and take the SS using what we did during IBT. Gotta have some pics!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14136501*
> The H70 seem to have a larger and denser radiator so from a rad perspective it will perform better with louder, higher pressure fans compared to the H80.
> I was hopping some improvements would have come from the waterblock though but I guess it is not the case per CorsairGeorge.


I'm sorry - not sure what you're saying here.

The H80 outperforms the H70 in our labs. Period. I can't get the H70 to outperform the H80 unless I put really slow fans on the H80 and really fast fans on the H70. Even then it's not a huge gap.

The H80 has numerous improvements over the H70.
1 - Radiator is slightly thinner for better operation with lower RPM fans and better noise/performance ratio.
2 - Improved micro-channel copper coldplate.
3 - Split-flow manifold design puts the coolest liquid in the center of the cold plate.
4 - Built-in fan control profiles.
5 - Much better fans with higher static pressure.
6 - An easier mounting system and LGA2011 compatibility.

And it costs the same as the H70. (or it should, once the prices settle down).

The H70 was great - but the H80 is better in all measurable ways.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14137124*
> I'm sorry - not sure what you're saying here.
> 
> The H80 outperforms the H70 in our labs. Period. I can't get the H70 to outperform the H80 unless I put really slow fans on the H80 and really fast fans on the H70. Even then it's not a huge gap.
> 
> The H80 has numerous improvements over the H70.
> 1 - Radiator is slightly thinner for better operation with lower RPM fans and better noise/performance ratio.
> 2 - Improved micro-channel copper coldplate.
> 3 - Split-flow manifold design puts the coolest liquid in the center of the cold plate.
> 4 - Built-in fan control profiles.
> 5 - Much better fans with higher static pressure.
> 6 - An easier mounting system and LGA2011 compatibility.
> 
> And it costs the same as the H70. (or it should, once the prices settle down).
> 
> The H70 was great - but the H80 is better in all measurable ways.


I think the biggest thing is, if the fans really are 7.7mmh2o, that we would spend less on the H80 because we don't need better fans for it.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14137192*
> I think the biggest thing is, if the fans really are 7.7mmh2o, that we would spend less on the H80 because we don't need better fans for it.


i think i will stop buying fans now and just stick with the corsair fans, maybe i'll set the performance level to balance to keep the noise down a little. but i will have to test it first to see how much difference there is between balanced and performance modes.

no tests today, taking a break, back testing over the weekend


----------



## Somenamehere

Is it possible to update the first post of the thread with any further testing ?

So far it seems that the H80 isnt anything special.


----------



## Sodalink

I think the H50 is still fine. I paid like $47 for it new and from what other people are getting it seems like I'm only like 3-4C up from them. But the price difference from the H50 and the H70-H80 is much more which I don't think is worth it for only 3-4C.

By the way I get like 31-32 idle and I forgot the temps under load.


----------



## Rafale77

George, I am quoting you here

"Also, I've never been able to get H70 to outperform H80 in the lab with the same fans. The H80 is a more efficient unit. Also, the MSRP is identical to H70, so once the availability works itself out, the prices will come down."

All that matters to me is the data using the same fans. So to me the H80 is inferior. If the benefit comes from the higher pressure fans, one would get the same benefits on the H70 which is exactly what you said.


----------



## Rafale77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;14136837*
> Who you calling a troll, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stating the facts as I've seen them. I know exactly what I'm talking about! My Megahalems maxed out at 66C with an ambient of 21C, Vcore of 1.280. That's a fact. Believe it or not. I could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see your H70 do that.
> Thanks again for the testing OP. Much appreciated.


With 1.28V I was hitting mid to high 50s celsius with my Antec 920 after 1hr of LinX.
I am running 1.42Vcore/1.45VTT. and hitting 75C on the hottest core (68C in average if you eliminate the 1 aberrant core temp) with 25C ambient with the same 1hr test. Try that! As I said I had the megahalem and it is a good air cooler not in the same category as the new AIO from either Coolit or Asetek.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14137883*
> With 1.28V I was hitting mid to high 50s celsius with my Antec 920 after 1hr of LinX.
> I am running 1.42Vcore/1.45VTT. and hitting 75C on the hottest core (68C in average if you eliminate the 1 aberrant core temp) with 25C ambient with the same 1hr test. Try that! As I said I had the megahalem and it is a good air cooler not in the same category as the new AIO from either Coolit or Asetek.


I'm sorry, but I don't believe one word of that. Your data goes against every other piece of data I have ever read about either of those two coolers!







I'm done arguing with you, so I will agree to dissagree.


----------



## Rafale77

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=986389... Enough said. This was before I redid the TIM which lowered my average core but for some reason did nothing to that one aberrant core.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb;14138186*
> I'm sorry, but I don't believe one word of that. Your data goes against every other piece of data I have ever read about either of those two coolers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done arguing with you, so I will agree to dissagree.


Maybe you should post some proof of your megahalems doing what you say they do.

I will say though, the reason his Rafale's temps look lower is because he's using a 980x which runs cooler than a 950 which is what we are testing in this thread.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somenamehere;14137382*
> Is it possible to update the first post of the thread with any further testing ?
> 
> So far it seems that the H80 isnt anything special.


after update 4d, i'm done with testing fans, as i simply cannot afford to buy more fans, especially those are known to be good which aren't exactly cheap...

all i am going to do next is to test the stock fans and the akasa fans with some shrouds, and see if the shrouds would bring temps down a little...also test the stock fans at 3.82ghz at balanced settings see where it gets me temp wise...

other than that, i think i'm done with testing the h80, there really isn't anything else i can do without having to throw extra money into this...









i will not judge the h80 just yet based solely on my own test results, wait and see some other peoples results and perhaps some proper laboratory reviews, like i said many times before, maybe i just have a really hot chip, we all have to wait for more feedbacks to get a better idea of how the h80 performs.

meanwhile if there is anything you would suggest me to do, just throw me a reply, i'll see what i can do


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink;14137490*
> I think the H50 is still fine. I paid like $47 for it new and from what other people are getting it seems like I'm only like 3-4C up from them. But the price difference from the H50 and the H70-H80 is much more which I don't think is worth it for only 3-4C.
> 
> By the way I get like 31-32 idle and I forgot the temps under load.


i'm not sure amd chips run as hot as intels first gen i7s. especially the 950s manufactured after the 920 D0s stopped production...

anyway, that's not the point, if the h50 is giving you reasonable temps, i guess there is no need to upgrade


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14137829*
> George, I am quoting you here
> 
> "Also, I've never been able to get H70 to outperform H80 in the lab with the same fans. The H80 is a more efficient unit. Also, the MSRP is identical to H70, so once the availability works itself out, the prices will come down."
> 
> All that matters to me is the data using the same fans. So to me the H80 is inferior. If the benefit comes from the higher pressure fans, one would get the same benefits on the H70 which is exactly what you said.


Okay - let me be clear - with IDENTICAL FANS, the H70 is 3-4C worse than the H80 at around a 200W load (Core i7 930 OC'd to 3.8 GHz @ 1.4V).

This is tested inside an Obsidian 800D which is inside an oven with a controlled ambient temp of 25C.

It is repeatable.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'd be willing to run some 1.4v tests to compare to erik's. I'm just wondering if erik's needs to be reseated.


----------



## Rafale77

My bad George. I stand corrected.


----------



## CattleCorn

I wonder how the H80 would fare in comparison to my Silver Arrow since i now have two GTX480 GPUs in my case. My temps are fine, I just wonder if the H80 would yield any benefits. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Whoever asked about the GentleTyphoon AP-29, we just put it on the tester. They are very accurate in their CFM specs, we tested 83.6 CFM @ 3000 RPM, nearly identical to what they claim on the box.

Their static pressure test came back at around 4.5mmH2O @ 3000 RPM, which is pretty good actually, but still below our tested H80/H100 fans @ 2600 RPM.

I would wager that the difference is small enough you'd be hard pressed to see it by looking at cooling temp numbers. We didn't do any dBA audible noise testing, but neither fan is quiet at its full RPM, and from a subjective viewpoint, they both produce a relatively non-annoying lower pitched noise, and not the high-pitched screaming noise that some fans produce at high RPMs.

The AP-31, by the way, is obnoxiously loud.

And fast enough I was worried about my fingers.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14140612*
> Whoever asked about the GentleTyphoon AP-29, we just put it on the tester. They are very accurate in their CFM specs, we tested 83.6 CFM @ 3000 RPM, nearly identical to what they claim on the box.
> 
> Their static pressure test came back at around 4.5mmH2O @ 3000 RPM, which is pretty good actually, but still below our tested H80/H100 fans @ 2600 RPM.
> 
> I would wager that the difference is small enough you'd be hard pressed to see it by looking at cooling temp numbers. We didn't do any dBA audible noise testing, but neither fan is quiet at its full RPM, and from a subjective viewpoint, they both produce a relatively non-annoying lower pitched noise, and not the high-pitched screaming noise that some fans produce at high RPMs.
> 
> The AP-31, by the way, is obnoxiously loud.
> 
> And fast enough I was worried about my fingers.


I did, thanks. lol

I was pretty scared myself when I ran it at full RPM. Right now I use 2 of them on my h60 @ 2100rpm.

How come no one else has fans that have static pressure as high as yours? You should sell them without the H80 if they really are that high.


----------



## Rafale77

I know right? 2600 RPM with this much static pressure? I am curious too.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14140798*
> I did, thanks. lol
> 
> I was pretty scared myself when I ran it at full RPM. Right now I use 2 of them on my h60 @ 2100rpm.
> 
> How come no one else has fans that have static pressure as high as yours? You should sell them without the H80 if they really are that high.


Other people might have fans that have similar ratings - we don't know necessarily. The fans were designed in-house in a collaboration between CoolIT and Corsair specifically for the H60, H80, and H100.

We test all our fans internally on this giant fan testing apparatus that can do CFM, static pressure, and a whole bunch of other cool stuff.

We have a separate sound lab where we can do relative dBA testing, too. But for fan testing, this is how we do it.


----------



## Rafale77

I have looked around and the most I have seen out of a 2600RPM 25mm thick fan is 4.8mmH2O per their own spec. You would have quite an extraordinary fan there.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;14138299*
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=986389... Enough said. This was before I redid the TIM which lowered my average core but for some reason did nothing to that one aberrant core.


I must say, that is very impressive!








I've done 1.42v and my hottest core hits 81c.


----------



## Tom Thumb

This chart shows a 920 at 3.6ghz. This would confirm my temps at 1.42ghz compared to yours. A 6c difference!! Although, I'm not sure about the difference in operating temperatures between the 2 chips.( 920-980x)

Anyways, I digress!


----------



## EM2J

I would just like to say thank you for this thread and your testing Erik +rep. George you've been very enlightening and you have me sold. Bought a unit, it's coming in the mail tomorrow. I will be testing it against my NH-D14.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14141930*
> Bought a unit, it's coming in the mail tomorrow. I will be testing it against my NH-D14.


Now _that's_ what I want to see.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14140074*
> I'd be willing to run some 1.4v tests to compare to erik's. I'm just wondering if erik's needs to be reseated.


*CorsairGeorge* has already mentioned that the tim used on the h80 is superior to the likes of mx3, so i'm a bit unwilling to reseat now, lol









i only have mx3 right now, was thinking of getting mx4 as it spreads better, but practically no performance gain...

*EDIT: what tim is in between your 950 and h70?*


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14141930*
> I would just like to say thank you for this thread and your testing Erik +rep. George you've been very enlightening and you have me sold. Bought a unit, it's coming in the mail tomorrow. I will be testing it against my NH-D14.


glad you found it useful








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14142231*
> Now _that's_ what I want to see.


yup, me too!


----------



## Kdude6

Got mine in today.


----------



## levontraut

u have not read ALL the posts and 11+ pages.

when i had my H70 (still got it though) i also had high temps. but realized the fans where setup wrongly...... check to seee if thzat is the case and also make sure the pump is seated correctly. if all ealse fails get 2 other fans and see if that will make the diffrence. the std fans suck for the size rad the gut to work through


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14144687*
> Got mine in today.


nice one!

now i see you have a 920 sitting under the h80, how's your temps? would be nice to compare yours to mine


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut;14144733*
> u have not read ALL the posts and 11+ pages.
> 
> when i had my H70 (still got it though) i also had high temps. but realized the fans where setup wrongly...... check to seee if thzat is the case and also make sure the pump is seated correctly. if all ealse fails get 2 other fans and see if that will make the diffrence. the std fans suck for the size rad the gut to work through


is this directed to me







have you read all posts in 23 pages









well in fact i did read all the posts, i may not remember all of them, but trust me i read every single one of them.

a couple of people asked me about fans pointing opposite directions and i can assure you i've set them up correctly.

and i have tested 2 sets of other fans, and i would like to test more but i am a bit reluctant to throw more money into this...

as to reseat, i have and am still considering it, but i am not sure how my mx3 compares to the stock tim. according to a corsair rep, the stock tim is better but unable to give us a name


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14144758*
> now i see you have a 920 sitting under the h80, how's your temps? would be nice to compare yours to mine


I only have it overclocked to 3.2Ghz at 1.31v right now. Idle temps are at 39-41C. 100% Load temps hit 55C.

I'm going to try to oc more this weekend to see if the temps on the back of the box are similar to what Corsair says.

I'm also running it as intake by the way.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


I only have it overclocked to 3.2Ghz at 1.31v right now. Idle temps are at 39-41C. 100% Load temps hit 55C.

I'm going to try to oc more this weekend to see if the temps on the back of the box are similar to what Corsair says.

I'm also running it as intake by the way.


is it a D0 version of 920? 1.31v seems a bit high for 3.2ghz, that voltage should be able to get you to 3.8 or thereabout

using the h80 as intake should help temps by a couple of 'C i'd imagine

but yeah, try to get your 920 to 3.8ghz and post some numbers, it will be beneficial to everyone, thanks in advance









*P.S. i think i might just change this thread to a results pool for h80 if more people will post their h80 numbers here*


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


is it a D0 version of 920? 1.31v seems a bit high for 3.2ghz, that voltage should be able to get you to 3.8 or thereabout


I know they are high. I throttled them down to 1.29v, but when I saved my oc profile the bios went with the default 1.31v at 3.2Ghz which is what the Asus CPU Level Up feature chooses. Somehow my changes didn't get saved, but I figured if I was gonna go higher anyways then I would just not worry about it for now.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


is this directed to me







have you read all posts in 23 pages









well in fact i did read all the posts, i may not remember all of them, but trust me i read every single one of them.

a couple of people asked me about fans pointing opposite directions and i can assure you i've set them up correctly.

and i have tested 2 sets of other fans, and i would like to test more but i am a bit reluctant to throw more money into this...

as to reseat, i have and am still considering it, but i am not sure how my mx3 compares to the stock tim. according to a corsair rep, the stock tim is better but unable to give us a name



i was just saying. not meaning you did a **** job or something.

all i am saying corsair have a huge flaw with there slightly bigger rad.... (the ones that are in the H*) and H70's) the rads them selves are fine but the fans need to get upgraded or the fins need to be a little more spaced out..... there choise on what they want to do.... now saying this , do not get me wrong, the water cooling kits are really good for what they are but can do will a little twaeking.

judging by the photo you posted they did replace the fans with a higher cf fan by the looks of it. so they must also be thinking what i am thinking









*question*

can you change the pump speed on the kit??


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


I know they are high. I throttled them down to 1.29v, but when I saved my oc profile the bios went with the default 1.31v at 3.2Ghz which is what the Asus CPU Level Up feature chooses. Somehow my changes didn't get saved, but I figured if I was gonna go higher anyways then I would just not worry about it for now.


that's weird...did you change your volts in bios or ASUS TurboV? if you did it in TurboV then bios will reset it everytime you restart

but yeah, just keep upping the clock with 1.31v then, i'm sure you'll get to 3.8 without having to up the vcore anymore


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


all i am saying corsair have a huge flaw with there slightly bigger rad.... (the ones that are in the H*) and H70's) the rads them selves are fine but the fans need to get upgraded or the fins need to be a little more spaced out..... there choise on what they want to do.... now saying this , do not get me wrong, the water cooling kits are really good for what they are but can do will a little twaeking.

judging by the photo you posted they did replace the fans with a higher cf fan by the looks of it. so they must also be thinking what i am thinking










yup, the new fans have higher rpm, higher airflow and higher static pressure compared to previous versions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


can you change the pump speed on the kit??


*there are 3 pre-set performance profiles on the block. but i am not sure if they just change the rpm of the fan or the pump speed as well...maybe CorsairGeorge can clear that up for us*


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


that's weird...did you change your volts in bios or ASUS TurboV? if you did it in TurboV then bios will reset it everytime you restart


I did it in the bios, but now that I think about it I think I might have overwritten that OC profile and the cpu level up was being used then.


----------



## Kdude6

It kinda sucks that the file size for videos is only 20MB because I have a video of the fan noise at the different settings using the stock fans. I think people would like to hear the noise level. Is there another way i can post videos. I notice some people can post pictures without posting as an attachment. Maybe there is a similar way with videos?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


It kinda sucks that the file size for videos is only 20MB because I have a video of the fan noise at the different settings using the stock fans. I think people would like to hear the noise level. Is there another way i can post videos. I notice some people can post pictures without posting as an attachment. Maybe there is a similar way with videos?


i have no idea really, but i find it hard to grasp just how loud fans are from watching fan noise videos on youtube. unless there is a reference that you can compare it to. and that reference has to be somehow standardised and well known to everybody. you could use a meter to measure dba, but even that's quite abstract to some...


----------



## levontraut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


It kinda sucks that the file size for videos is only 20MB because I have a video of the fan noise at the different settings using the stock fans. I think people would like to hear the noise level. Is there another way i can post videos. I notice some people can post pictures without posting as an attachment. Maybe there is a similar way with videos?


you tube...... then add a linky


----------



## Kdude6

It's just a general idea of what the difference in sound is. More of the pitch increase over the decibel increase, but I'll only upload to youtube if anyone is actually curious.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14144564*
> *CorsairGeorge* has already mentioned that the tim used on the h80 is superior to the likes of mx3, so i'm a bit unwilling to reseat now, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only have mx3 right now, was thinking of getting mx4 as it spreads better, but practically no performance gain...
> 
> *EDIT: what tim is in between your 950 and h70?*


I'm using the stock tim that comes with the H70.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14146634*
> I'm using the stock tim that comes with the H70.


ok thanks


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The built-in performance profiles change the fan curve. Each profile has a 5-point curve where the fans will spin up to a certain RPM based on the internal coolant temp.

Low Noise Profile is from 900-1300 RPM
Balanced Profile is from 1300-2000 RPM
Performance Profile is from 1600-2600 RPM

If your system is at idle when you hit the button to change the profile, it'll step between 900, 1300, and 1600. If it's at load, it could be anywhere on that curve depending on the heat load, ambient temps, etc.


----------



## eternal7trance

Now I'm kind of tempted to get an H80 for more overclocking headroom on my 2500k.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FREELINE57;14080430*
> I sure would like to here some specs on this after you get it installed. Stock settings temps and of coarse overclocked temps. I have the H50 and it dose ok for what i do but, was looking for a beefier all-in-one solution. I'll check back and see what you come up with.


I don't see much of a difference in cooling when It comes to H50/H60/H70/H80 All on Push/pull, but when It comes to the H100, There is a bigger difference, especially if your using an AMD Processor.


----------



## erik257

link to *UPDATE 1,2&3*

link to *UPDATE 4*

UPDATE 5 - Shrouds & Balanced Profile

link to *Kdude6*'s h80 result

link to *EM2J*'s h80 vs nh-d14 vs nh-c14 result

link to *KaHuNaZ*'s h80 vs zalman cnps9700nt result

link to *Munkypoo7*'s h80 vs h70 result

link to *beefdog*'s h80 vs h50 result

link to *lucas4*'s h80 result _including scythe ap15s!_

as requested by some and of personal interest, i did a few tests with shrouds. now, i want to make it clear that the shrouds areN'T some high quality stuff you can buy on the internet. the shrouds that i used were modded from actual fans, where i simply cut out the fan itself and used the frame as shrouds.

while i was putting everything together, i encountered some problems. the screws that came with the h80 ain't long enough to hold 2 fans through and through and screw into the rad. i didn't know where to buy screws as i am relatively new to prague. so i came up with a solution and the end product looks like this.









not sure if you guys can see what i did there, as the tapes are covering up the gaps between the fan and the shrouds to eliminate loss of airflow. anyways, what i basically did is used the screws that came with the h80 to hold the shrouds and the h80 together, then i used cable ties to hold the fans to the shrouds, simple...







not the most high-tech method and pleasing on the eyes, but it works. here's a photo without the tapes, and you can see the gaps between the shrouds and the fans.









anyhow, *with the shrouds and corsair's stock fans*, i ran the usual 1.24v and 1.35v tests twice. first time with the h80 set to performance profile which i used in the previous tests. second run i used the balanced profile to see how much performance we're losing if some peace and quiet is desired. so here are the numbers...








1.24v test, with shrouds under performance profile









1.35v test, with shrouds under performance profile









1.24v test, with shrouds under balanced profile









1.35v test, with shrouds under balanced profile

compare results with previous tests that used stock fans.








*Test 01*: *Performance*/1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/*Stock Fans*
*Test 02*: *Performance*/1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/*Stock Fans*
Test 03: Performance/1.400 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.400 QPI/Stock Fans

Test 04: Performance/1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Akasa Apache Fans
Test 05: Performance/1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/Akasa Apache Fans

Test 06: Performance/1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/Revoltec AirGuard Fans

*Test 07*: *Performance*/1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/*Stock Fans+Shrouds*
*Test 08*: *Performance*/1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/*Stock Fans+Shrouds*

*Test 09*: *Balanced*/1.238 vCore/1.855 PLL/1.238 QPI/*Stock Fans+Shrouds*
*Test 10*: *Balanced*/1.350 vCore/1.895 PLL/1.350 QPI/*Stock Fans+Shrouds*

so, in the 1.24v test, we can see that under performance profile, the difference in delta temp with and without shrouds was rather minimal at 0.6'c. moving onto 1.35v test, the difference reduced to 0.3.

so if you ask me if using shrouds with stock fans makes a difference? i'd say NOPE...unfortunately...

now compare balanced and performance profiles (both with shrouds). at 1.24v, the difference was about 1.7'c, and at 1.35v, the difference increased to about 2.8'c. personally, i find it hard to justifiy the noise increase under performance profile for that extra couple of 'c, so i'll be sticking with the balanced profile









so, that's today done, feel free to ask questions or discuss the numbers between yourselves, i'm off for dinner









link to *UPDATE 1,2&3*

link to *UPDATE 4*

link to *Kdude6*'s h80 result

link to *EM2J*'s h80 vs nh-d14 vs nh-c14 result

link to *KaHuNaZ*'s h80 vs zalman cnps9700nt result

link to *Munkypoo7*'s h80 vs h70 result

link to *beefdog*'s h80 vs h50 result

link to *lucas4*'s h80 result _including scythe ap15s!_


----------



## DarkStarCow

I have high hoped for the H100, if it performs 10c cooler then my H60 I will definitely be purchasing soon after it actually comes available. I was thinking of picking up the H80, but don't think I will see enough of an improvement over the H60 to not just wait for the H100.

Edit: Thanks for your time and effort erik257, your last post saved me a trip to the home depot and a date with a dremal


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStarCow;14149151*
> I have high hoped for the H100, if it performs 10c cooler then my H60 I will definitely be purchasing soon after it actually comes available. I was thinking of picking up the H80, but don't think I will see enough of an improvement over the H60 to not just wait for the H100.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for your time and effort erik257, your last post saved me a trip to the home depot and a date with a dremal


if you're referring to the h60 with 1 stock fan, then yes, i think the stock h100 should be capable of out performing it by 10'c

oh, and glad my post helped


----------



## moksh4u2

@op
the stock TIM on the h series is shin etsu
its one of the best TIM's out there
google it if you like









@op again
great work man
rep'd


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*


@op
the stock TIM on the h series is shin etsu
its one of the best TIM's out there
google it if you like









@op again
great work man
rep'd


funny how several guys here share they opinions without even reading the WHOLE thread, corsairgeorge already stated that H80 TIM is NOT shin etsu.


----------



## Kdude6

I could not get 3.8Ghz stable. Even at 1.325v, but I did manage to get a 10 minute Real Temp sensor test in. No pics though before it crashed, but on balanced settings the max temp was 71C at 100% load and 44C at idle. 
Max with 1.30125v was 70C.

Ran the tests at 3.47Ghz @ 1.3125 and took a pic after the 10 min cycle.


----------



## MexGT

@OP

So in the end, shrouds didnt showed any noticeable improovement I must say, interesting but worth the try.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


I could not get 3.8Ghz stable. Even at 1.325v, but I did manage to get a 10 minute Real Temp sensor test in. No pics though before it crashed, but on balanced settings the max temp was 71C at 100% load and 44C at idle. 
Max with 1.30125v was 70C.

Ran the tests at 3.47Ghz @ 1.3125 and took a pic after the 10 min cycle.


hmmm, it's strange you can't get to 3.8 with your 920

at 3.47 your temps look reasonable at load though

*word of warning, do not reseat unless you have some quality tim. i just reseated mine with mx3, and i am horrified*


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


@OP

So in the end, shrouds didnt showed any noticeable improovement I must say, interesting but worth the try.


saddly, i was hoping the shrouds would bring temps down a little









oh well, it's worth a try i guess


----------



## vortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14151065*
> saddly, i was hoping the shrouds would bring temps down a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, it's worth a try i guess


Always worth a try, great thread so far lots of info, and great pictures. I just put some shrouds in my GELID P/P combo on my 620 and it was good for 2-4c vs no shrouds.










I was really looking forward to more on the H80, and H100. Thanks again for taking the time even if the results weren't what you expected.


----------



## Kdude6

I think my power supply is holding me back a little, otherwise I am confident i could get to 3.8Ghz


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


I think my power supply is holding me back a little, otherwise I am confident i could get to 3.8Ghz


You have a 750w PSU. That's way more than enough to power that system.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


Always worth a try, great thread so far lots of info, and great pictures. I just put some shrouds in my GELID P/P combo on my 620 and it was good for 2-4c vs no shrouds.










I was really looking forward to more on the H80, and H100. Thanks again for taking the time even if the results weren't what you expected.


2-4'c drop is nice, that's more or less what i hoped for but...


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


You have a 750w PSU. That's way more than enough to power that system.


Power is spread across 4 rails. Can't even OC my graphics card very well. 650 watts across 4 rails only, and that's under perfect temperature conditions.


----------



## TMallory

I was going to buy an H50 at BB for $45, but caved and ordered an H80 with a new HAF 922 case









How far should I be able to push my i5? I'm trying to keep temps under 70 (maybe under 60?)


----------



## Nova.

Has anyone compared this to an NH D14 yet?


----------



## EM2J

ok so i just got my h80 in the mail today. Trying to install it right now and I have to admit, this is the cheapest back plate I've ever had to deal with. Lining up the holes for 1155 is a pita. This will be the last Corsair cooler I buy if they don't improve this ****.

As for comparing it to the D-14 I'll probably do that tomorrow or Sunday. But I can tell you the difference in quality of back plates and mounting hardware is like night and day.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


ok so i just got my h80 in the mail today. Trying to install it right now and I have to admit, this is the cheapest back plate I've ever had to deal with. Lining up the holes for 1155 is a pita. This will be the last Corsair cooler I buy if they don't improve this ****.

As for comparing it to the D-14 I'll probably do that tomorrow or Sunday. But I can tell you the difference in quality of back plates and mounting hardware is like night and day.


What specifically do you not like about it?

Do the pegs not slide sufficiently for the mounting holes?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


What specifically do you not like about it?

Do the pegs not slide sufficiently for the mounting holes?


they slide just fine the problem is getting all 4 to line up perfectly sucks. If you take a look at other back plates they have notches for each socket to slide the pegs into. Where as this back plate doesn't have those specific notches and your left to guess and go through trial and error to see if they are in the right spot.


----------



## DarkStarCow

CorsairGeorge, would it be possible for you to test an H80 with a shroud in your controlled environment, to double check whether the shroud will have any effect on temps?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Little question for CorsairGeorge... which I'm sure he's swamped, so I do apologize beforehand...

For the set up fan profiles, those are for the stock fans.. if we choose to use just off the bat quieter fans, for example Noiseblocker series fans, mine don't go over 1250RPM... how exactly would that work as far as the profiles? As in the Quiet, Balanced and Performance settings?

Or would I have to just run the Noiseblocker fans off the motherboard header [which isn't an issue at all, just... curiosity struck







]

On a lighter note, ordered my H80 a few hours ago, total was under $20 with my amazon credit I acquired from returning textbooks, couldn't be happier ^^

Plus my brother gets a free H70!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


they slide just fine the problem is getting all 4 to line up perfectly sucks. If you take a look at other back plates they have notches for each socket to slide the pegs into. Where as this back plate doesn't have those specific notches and your left to guess and go through trial and error to see if they are in the right spot.


Cool, thanks for the feedback. I'll make this change on future products then - easy enough to do. I didn't find it a big deal, but it's easy to change and if it makes it a pain for somebody, we can modify our backplates for future products.

As for testing a shroud in a controlled environment, we've got limited resources to test with, but it's on our plate. In the past, we've found it makes sense in certain circumstances, but it also makes a bigger difference with certain types of fans. Here's a decent read if you want to see somebody else's data though.

http://martinsliquidlab.petrastech.c...ng-Review.html


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Cool, thanks for the feedback. I'll make this change on future products then - easy enough to do. I didn't find it a big deal, but it's easy to change and if it makes it a pain for somebody, we can modify our backplates for future products.

As for testing a shroud in a controlled environment, we've got limited resources to test with, but it's on our plate. In the past, we've found it makes sense in certain circumstances, but it also makes a bigger difference with certain types of fans. Here's a decent read if you want to see somebody else's data though.

http://martinsliquidlab.petrastech.c...ng-Review.html


That is exactly what I wanted to hear. You sir, are awesome.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


Little question for CorsairGeorge... which I'm sure he's swamped, so I do apologize beforehand...

For the set up fan profiles, those are for the stock fans.. if we choose to use just off the bat quieter fans, for example Noiseblocker series fans, mine don't go over 1250RPM... how exactly would that work as far as the profiles? As in the Quiet, Balanced and Performance settings?

Or would I have to just run the Noiseblocker fans off the motherboard header [which isn't an issue at all, just... curiosity struck







]

On a lighter note, ordered my H80 a few hours ago, total was under $20 with my amazon credit I acquired from returning textbooks, couldn't be happier ^^

Plus my brother gets a free H70!


That's a good question I would like to know as well.

Though what would happen if I kept 1 of the Corsair fans on (the push one) and put on a different pull fan? one that only goes up to 1850 rpm? How would the profiles work?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Other people might have fans that have similar ratings - we don't know necessarily. The fans were designed in-house in a collaboration between CoolIT and Corsair specifically for the H60, H80, and H100.

We test all our fans internally on this giant fan testing apparatus that can do CFM, static pressure, and a whole bunch of other cool stuff.

We have a separate sound lab where we can do relative dBA testing, too. But for fan testing, this is how we do it.




















This is a beautiful machine. Did you make it or buy it? If the latter, what is it called and who sells things like this?


----------



## DarkStarCow

I want to take a moment and say this site is awesome, I have learned much from my short time here. I also want to say I have been very impressed with Corsair and will definitely be buying more of their products over the competitions, except cases, I really love my RV-03 and don't think a "regular" case could ever do it for me ever again









Edit: I get a feeling if you left Ehume alone with that machine we would all find out a lot of information about a lot of fans


----------



## EM2J

So I'm having trouble with the fan profiles. It works but the third profile is only going up to 2000rpm. I disabled the CPU fan profile in my bios, no dice. I unplugged the connecter to the cpu_fan pin on my motherboard, still no dice.

Any Ideas what may be going on?


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


So I'm having trouble with the fan profiles. It works but the third profile is only going up to 2000rpm. I disabled the CPU fan profile in my bios, no dice. I unplugged the connecter to the cpu_fan pin on my motherboard, still no dice.

Any Ideas what may be going on?


CorsairGeorge said that the profiles have a range that is dependent on ambient temperature. The third profile can hit 2600rpm, but the range could be anywhere from around 2000rpm up.The balanced setting says 2000rpm is the average, but mine is running at over 2100rpm. It is a combination of ambient temperature and "fixed" rpm setting. Kinda like a combo between PWM and a set rpm.


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


funny how several guys here share they opinions without even reading the WHOLE thread, corsairgeorge already stated that H80 TIM is NOT shin etsu.


im sorry but i might have missed that post
its nothing to get so touchy about man
chill out
and for the record i did read about 90% of the thread


----------



## BlackandDecker

Any reviews yet?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14155277*
> CorsairGeorge said that the profiles have a range that is dependent on ambient temperature. The third profile can hit 2600rpm, but the range could be anywhere from around 2000rpm up.The balanced setting says 2000rpm is the average, but mine is running at over 2100rpm. It is a combination of ambient temperature and "fixed" rpm setting. Kinda like a combo between PWM and a set rpm.


thanks!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;14151494*
> Has anyone compared this to an NH D14 yet?


i'm interested too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14151612*
> As for comparing it to the D-14 I'll probably do that tomorrow or Sunday. But I can tell you the difference in quality of back plates and mounting hardware is like night and day.


eagerly waiting


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14154411*
> So I'm having trouble with the fan profiles. It works but the third profile is only going up to 2000rpm. I disabled the CPU fan profile in my bios, no dice. I unplugged the connecter to the cpu_fan pin on my motherboard, still no dice.
> 
> Any Ideas what may be going on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14155277*
> CorsairGeorge said that the profiles have a range that is dependent on ambient temperature. The third profile can hit 2600rpm, but the range could be anywhere from around 2000rpm up.The balanced setting says 2000rpm is the average, but mine is running at over 2100rpm. It is a combination of ambient temperature and "fixed" rpm setting. Kinda like a combo between PWM and a set rpm.


for both of you, i haven't actually paid much attention to the stock fans rpm, i just opened hwmonitor, and it there is only one cpu fan showing, and it reports roughly 2100rpm, that's with my h80 profile set to performance. press the button on the h80 to switch to quiet, hwmonitor still shows 2000+rpm. pressed it again to balanced, same, nothing happens... i can hear the fans spinning up and down as i switch profiles, but the rpm in hwmonitor suggests otherwise. so i'd like to know what program to you guys use to monitor the h80 fans?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14150782*
> I could not get 3.8Ghz stable. Even at 1.325v, but I did manage to get a 10 minute Real Temp sensor test in. No pics though before it crashed, but on balanced settings the max temp was 71C at 100% load and 44C at idle.
> Max with 1.30125v was 70C.
> 
> Ran the tests at 3.47Ghz @ 1.3125 and took a pic after the 10 min cycle.


hey *Kdude6*, i've put a link to your ^^h80 temps post^^ in every update of mine, so people who want to just skim the numbers without having to read every single post in the thread will probably find it quite handy.

if you have updated results, please post it here, and i will add the links to your post asap


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14157062*
> for both of you, i haven't actually paid much attention to the stock fans rpm, i just opened hwmonitor, and it there is only one cpu fan showing, and it reports roughly 2100rpm, that's with my h80 profile set to performance. press the button on the h80 to switch to quiet, hwmonitor still shows 2000+rpm. pressed it again to balanced, same, nothing happens... i can hear the fans spinning up and down as i switch profiles, but the rpm in hwmonitor suggests otherwise. so i'd like to know what program to you guys use to monitor the h80 fans?


well I'm using Ai Suite II when I'm in windows but it also shows in my bios. And yeah the same thing here-Quiet, balanced, or performance it still says 2000-2100 rpms even tho I hear them slightly spinning up or down.

and as for the D-14 test I'll get around to it soon I reformatted my main rig and now just finishing up installing programs.


----------



## rahat1180

Sorry guys if this sounds retarted. But are you guys saying to avoid the Corsair H80 . I wa going to get a H60 in my 600T . I have a i7 2600 and wont do too much oc ing . I thought the H80 was a huge upgrade over H60. Please advice if i should get a h60 or h80 . And thanks a lot to erik who gave feedback on his h80.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157216*
> Sorry guys if this sounds retarted. But are you guys saying to avoid the Corsair H80 . I wa going to get a H60 in my 600T . I have a i7 2600 and wont do too much oc ing . I thought the H80 was a huge upgrade over H60. Please advice if i should get a h60 or h80 . And thanks a lot to erik who gave feedback on his h80.


If you are going for a light OC I would stick with the H60. For heavier OCing I would recommend the H80. Up to you cause it's your money.


----------



## rahat1180

I see, i will clock my i7 2600 not the k version to 3.8ghz. Under heavy gaming i dont want it too go over 60 really. I quite like the led on the h80 .

Will the H60 be alright for my needs or should i go h80?

Thanks


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157301*
> I see, i will clock my i7 2600 not the k version to 3.8ghz. Under heavy gaming i dont want it too go over 60 really. I quite like the led on the h80 .
> 
> Will the H60 be alright for my needs or should i go h80?
> 
> Thanks


If it's not the K version, then the H80 would be overkill. The H60 will easily cool a non K processor.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14157192*
> well I'm using Ai Suite II when I'm in windows but it also shows in my bios. And yeah the same thing here-Quiet, balanced, or performance it still says 2000-2100 rpms even tho I hear them slightly spinning up or down.


yeah, that's what i thought, because the fan connector that goes onto the cpu header only has 1 pin, and i'm not even sure what that is...i'm guessing it's for either temperature or voltage feedback, then the adjustment to the fan's rpm is done inside the h80's block unit which we cannot get access to unless we buy the corsair link unit i'm guessing...


----------



## rahat1180

ok thanks i will go for the h60


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14157316*
> If it's not the K version, then the H80 would be overkill. The H60 will easily cool a non K processor.


i second that^^


----------



## rahat1180

Erik so you agrree with that?


----------



## MexGT

90% of guys here in OCN have a overkill in one way or another ! I'd go with the overkill !!!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14157383*
> 90% of guys here in OCN have a overkill in one way or another ! I'd go with the overkill !!!


If he's going with a non K there's no point in wasting money on an H80. Even the H60 would still be overkill.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157382*
> Erik so you agrree with that?


well it all depends on your budget, if the extra $50 going from an h60 to h80 isn't a problem for you, then by all means go with the h80. but for a non k i7 2600, you probably won't see much of a difference between the h60 and h80, as you cannot over clock a non-k 2600, and the extra capacity in the h80 for higher clocks won't be put into use.

that's just my opinion, but if you have plans to upgrade to say an overclockable ivy bridge chip in a year's time then get the h80, if not i think the h60 should be enough for your current 2600


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14157383*
> 90% of guys here in OCN have a overkill in one way or another ! I'd go with the overkill !!!


don't we all love overkill when money is not a problem !?!?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157216*
> Sorry guys if this sounds retarted. But are you guys saying to avoid the Corsair H80 . I wa going to get a H60 in my 600T . I have a i7 2600 and wont do too much oc ing . I thought the H80 was a huge upgrade over H60. Please advice if i should get a h60 or h80 . And thanks a lot to erik who gave feedback on his h80.


May I ask why you chose the hydro series route instead of a tradition heat sink?

I ask because lately I've been going through a lot of CPU coolers (CM v8, VenomousX, Noctua NH-D14, NH-C14, and now the H80) I chose to go with the H80 because I was tired of not being able to enjoy looking at my Sabertooth board and instead being forced to look at big ugly coolers and fans.

But I can honestly say I think I like the NH-C14 the best (though it is fugly as hell) because it does a great job at keeping your motherboard cool along with cpu (its only 2-3c warmer than D14 or H80, yet better than the others I've tried). I still love my new H80 tho so it's a toss up.

Now back to your question since you're asking. Which of those 2 should you get? Well I haven't tried any other hydro series but my H80. I can tell you it cools just as well as a NH-D14 or about (off hand guess I can't remember what my exact temps were with the D14 but if I remember correctly they were about the same as the temps I'm seeing with the H80). And I've seen tests where the D-14 out performs the h60, and in some cases by quite a bit. So going from that information alone, the H80 is indeed better. Is it worth the extra 50 or so bucks? Well Idk about that, but like eternal7trance said-It's your money.









If you go with the H80 it will be indeed overkill but say down the line you end up getting an ivy bridge 2011 socket and plan on overclocking it, you're all good and ready!


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14157432*
> don't we all love overkill when money is not a problem !?!?


zzzactly !


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14157437*
> If you go with the H80 it will be indeed overkill but say down the line you end up getting an ivy bridge 2011 socket and plan on overclocking it, you're all good and ready!


I agree. Buy once, cry once!


----------



## rahat1180

Here is the situation guys. I have a Coolermaster 800w silent pro gold , a I7 2600 , going to buy a Asus P8Z68-v Pro ( was gonna go deluxe then saw it had no difference ) , 8gb 1866 corsair vengeance. I have a 600t white and it looks amazing.

Now the cooler , why not air? i thought the h series look really nice , doesnt suck as much dust in the pc case .... and looks awesome

I may in a few months get the 2600K.

As for my budget, i would need to add £40 extra for the H80 , i dont want to but you know i can... . I wont regret it though if i get good performance out of it. I really like the led on the h80 as well lol. A terrible reason.

So yea still a h60? i will toss a coin lol


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14113317*
> As for the stock thermal paste, it's very, very high quality stuff that's actually not easily accessed on the market. We switched from Shin-Etsu because we found a superior TIM, but I'm not at liberty to discuss exactly what it is yet.


I would really love to know what this super secret uber TIM is so I can go back to using it once I'm finished testing the H80 against the D14.









(It's part of the reason why I've been putting this test off. I don't wanna take the H80 off >.<)


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157594*
> Here is the situation guys. I have a Coolermaster 800w silent pro gold , a I7 2600 , going to buy a Asus P8Z68-v Pro ( was gonna go deluxe then saw it had no difference ) , 8gb 1866 corsair vengeance. I have a 600t white and it looks amazing.
> 
> Now the cooler , why not air? i thought the h series look really nice , doesnt suck as much dust in the pc case .... and looks awesome
> 
> I may in a few months get the 2600K.
> 
> As for my budget, i would need to add £40 extra for the H80 , i dont want to but you know i can... . I wont regret it though if i get good performance out of it. I really like the led on the h80 as well lol. A terrible reason.
> 
> So yea still a h60? i will toss a coin lol


ya that case would go really well with a hydro cooler...I want one now.....







And as for dust well it's pretty much the same, either way you have fans in the case. only difference is one is on the radiator and the other is on the heatsink.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157594*
> *I may in a few months get the 2600K.*


if that's the case, then there is no need to toss a coin, grab the h80


----------



## rahat1180

I see and also would all of you guuys go for a Z68 mobo if you had the chane of p67??


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14157604*
> I would really love to know what this super secret uber TIM is so I can go back to using it once I'm finished testing the H80 against the D14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's part of the reason why I've been putting this test off. I don't wanna take the H80 off >.<)


yup, hold it off i would recommend, although i really want to know how the h80 compare to the d14.

i reseated my h80 with mx3, disaster... now i'm looking for some quality tims....


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14157714*
> yup, hold it off i would recommend, although i really want to know how the h80 compare to the d14.
> 
> i reseated my h80 with mx3, disaster... now i'm looking for some quality tims....


what happened when you changed TIMS?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157713*
> I see and also would all of you guuys go for a Z68 mobo if you had the chane of p67??


Well IMO all you really need the P67 has it. But ya lets say hypothetically I was in the market for a maximus IV, I'd pick up the z68 version instead just because it's newer tech.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14157730*
> what happened when you changed TIMS?


well, temps went up...and it's not just a one off. after the first application of mx3, i thought maybe i didn't apply it correctly, so i did it a couple more times, and the results were consistently 4-5'c hotter.

the 1st and 3rd(current) application i used the dot method, and 2nd application i tried to spread it out like corsair's stock tim was. i think the dot method is maybe 1'c better as we all know mx3 are terrible to spread, so maybe i didn't spread it evenly or for whatever reason...

so stay with stock tim unless you know you have a tim that's sitting at the top end of the tim benchmark list


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Keep in mind that some aftermarket TIMs require a curing time, which means their initial performance might be pretty bad, but after a few days of use or a few hours of burn in, they might get better. The stock TIM might be made available on our store for people to re-seat their CPUs. We'd definitely like to make it available to you guys.

My idea is to have square-cut pads of the stuff that can be applied consistently - this way people could re-seat their heatsinks with the exact correct amount of TIM instead of gooping it on or going way too light. Also, it'd make benchmarking heatsinks more fair since you could always be sure you used the same amount of TIM between heatsinks.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14158347*
> Keep in mind that some aftermarket TIMs require a curing time, which means their initial performance might be pretty bad, but after a few days of use or a few hours of burn in, they might get better. The stock TIM might be made available on our store for people to re-seat their CPUs. We'd definitely like to make it available to you guys.
> 
> My idea is to have square-cut pads of the stuff that can be applied consistently - this way people could re-seat their heatsinks with the exact correct amount of TIM instead of gooping it on or going way too light. Also, it'd make benchmarking heatsinks more fair since you could always be sure you used the same amount of TIM between heatsinks.


Maybe you guys could sell packs of them that we could buy? I'm liking this.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14158136*
> well, temps went up...and it's not just a one off. after the first application of mx3, i thought maybe i didn't apply it correctly, so i did it a couple more times, and the results were consistently 4-5'c hotter.
> 
> the 1st and 3rd(current) application i used the dot method, and 2nd application i tried to spread it out like corsair's stock tim was. i think the dot method is maybe 1'c better as we all know mx3 are terrible to spread, so maybe i didn't spread it evenly or for whatever reason...
> 
> so stay with stock tim unless you know you have a tim that's sitting at the top end of the tim benchmark list


The stock TIM is Shin-Etsu...it doesnt get any better than that im afraid,those that scraped it off to put something else on wasted their time.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14158547*
> The stock TIM is Shin-Etsu...it doesnt get any better than that im afraid,those that scraped it off to put something else on wasted their time.


CorsairGeorge said it's not Shin-Etsu on the H80.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I searched back and saw that,he wont name it tho. I find that odd.....


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14141303*
> We test all our fans internally on this giant fan testing apparatus that can do CFM, static pressure, and a whole bunch of other cool stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14153420*
> This is a beautiful machine. Did you make it or buy it? If the latter, what is it called and who sells things like this?


I'd also love to know more about that test apparatus.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14157437*
> If you go with the H80 it will be indeed overkill but say down the line you end up getting an ivy bridge 2011 socket and plan on overclocking it, you're all good and ready!


I agree.

Whenever I am buying components and parts for my computer I always ask myself how long do I intend to keep this setup the way it is, and I always think of what I might want to do down the road. You may not want to overclock much now, but down the road you might and it is always better imo to buy something that you know can handle more than you are willing to throw at it right now because 2-3 years down the road (if not sooner) you might want to go higher and by then You won't have the headroom to do it. Yeah there will be a new and better Hydro cooler out by then, but you would have to spend money on both H60 and the new one, or maybe just one H80.

It's completely your decision.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahat1180;14157713*
> I see and also would all of you guuys go for a Z68 mobo if you had the chane of p67??


Personally I would go with P67. I feel as if they were made for more high end users (depending on which brand and which company you go with) and the Z68 I feel is more for the moderate users that choose i3, i5, and stock i7. Haven't followed much into these boards, but from what I've seen this is what I have deducted. Although onboard graphics encoding and hybrid ssd caching with a hdd on the z68 is nice.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;14159145*
> I'd also love to know more about that test apparatus.


Longwin makes it.

http://www.longwin.com/english/thermal-solution/fan-performance.html

They have a bunch of models.


----------



## eternal7trance

I think CorsairGeorge is probably the most active hardware rep I've ever seen on here.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14159480*
> Longwin makes it.
> 
> http://www.longwin.com/english/thermal-solution/fan-performance.html
> 
> They have a bunch of models.


wow. they even have equipment to test Thermal Interface Material. Id hate to find out how much those machine's cost.


----------



## Greenback

So how does this H80/H100 compare to a propper watercooling kit for temps, or is it still only as good as the top end air heatsinks?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14159570*
> So how does this H80/H100 compare to a propper watercooling kit for temps, or is it still only as good as the top end air heatsinks?


i think it's more or less on par with top end aircoolers, but that's just my personal opinion


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14159570*
> So how does this H80/H100 compare to a propper watercooling kit for temps, or is it still only as good as the top end air heatsinks?


I doubt they still compare much to real watercooling.

I think the sole purpose of closed loops is for security _(No worries of leaks, even if they are rare for watercooling)_ and low maintenance. It's just an all-in-one kit already built up, just install and leave it. Occasional dusting is all that's needed.









_My opinion on it anyway._


----------



## Rafale77

I verified that statistically anyway. The AIO can compete with an entry level small equivalent single rad setup but most custom watercooling kits beat them. These units perform between a very high end air cooler and and full blown WC setup.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14159480*
> Longwin makes it.
> 
> http://www.longwin.com/english/thermal-solution/fan-performance.html
> 
> They have a bunch of models.


Thanks for the link. Is that a LW-9266 you're using?


----------



## Greenback

thanks for the quick answers


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14158347*
> Keep in mind that some aftermarket TIMs require a curing time, which means their initial performance might be pretty bad, but after a few days of use or a few hours of burn in, they might get better. The stock TIM might be made available on our store for people to re-seat their CPUs. We'd definitely like to make it available to you guys.
> 
> My idea is to have square-cut pads of the stuff that can be applied consistently - this way people could re-seat their heatsinks with the exact correct amount of TIM instead of gooping it on or going way too light. Also, it'd make benchmarking heatsinks more fair since you could always be sure you used the same amount of TIM between heatsinks.


That is a grand idea. Until then..... this baby is stayin on.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


Personally I would go with P67. I feel as if they were made for more high end users (depending on which brand and which company you go with) and the Z68 I feel is more for the moderate users that choose i3, i5, and stock i7. Haven't followed much into these boards, but from what I've seen this is what I have deducted. Although onboard graphics encoding and hybrid ssd caching with a hdd on the z68 is nice.


There's no difference in terms of which chipset is more "high-end" when it comes to P67 or Z68. The Z68 chipset is simply the replacement for the P67 rev B3 boards that adds a few new features.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

This was AMAZING WORK OP! KUDDOS TO YOU! I have been hunting Google searches the past week or so to find any performance information on the Corsair H80. Amazing the amount of time and effort the OP put into this!

I have a i5-2500k OC to 4.8ghz for 24/7 use. My CPU cooler is the Cooler Master V6GT and that cooler works wonders for my CPU however, it blocks dimm 0 and dimm 1 on my P8P67 EVO board and it blocks out my USB 3.0 jumper. My question to the community, would I see an overall improvement with the Corsair H80 over my CM V6GT? As-is, with my CM V6GT, under full load my temps NEVER exceed 64c. Would swapping out for a Corsair H80 be a wise choice? Also, I'd like to occupy my dimm 0 and dimm 1 slots with at least 4 GB more of my ultra sexy G Skill Ripjaws X CL7 RAM (which is one of my main motivators behind going h20.)

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! XD


----------



## pmrballer123

this thing is a real letdown when i had a i7 930 at 1.25v at 4ghz i was loading out at 65c with a ven X that cost half the price of this heap of garbage!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Skip it!!!


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


Personally I would go with P67. I feel as if they were made for more high end users (depending on which brand and which company you go with) and the Z68 I feel is more for the moderate users that choose i3, i5, and stock i7. Haven't followed much into these boards, but from what I've seen this is what I have deducted. Although onboard graphics encoding and hybrid ssd caching with a hdd on the z68 is nice.


Quite the opposite. Z68 is the successor to P67.


----------



## Crouch

Hmmm...... so i guess I'll get this instead of an H70


----------



## Clairvoyant129

How typical of closed loop systems. This thing is garbage.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


Quite the opposite. Z68 is the successor to P67.


I know it's the successor. What I meant by this is that right now there are more readily available high end P67 boards our now because it has been out for awhile now. The Z68 boards are pretty new and right now there are not as many high end Z68 boards out as there are P67. Right now I would go with P67, but in a few months that could change.


----------



## Kdude6

And just because a chipset is newer doesn't make it better or any more powerful than others. I would take my x58 over z68 any day.


----------



## Vandal4126

Wow this performance is terrible. My H50 on push/pull with scythe AP-15's gives me 38idle and 68max on prime. I have a i7 930 [email protected] Surely something is wrong here. According to the box your cooler came in, the H100 runs 2degrees cooler then the H80? Waddalol

Had such high hopes for the H100 but this is terribad.

They say the H100 is going to be similar to this: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...mance_review/3

Reading that it looks very hopeful so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Blameless

Regarding TIMs, if you want consistency, stencil it on.


----------



## Vandal4126

Is the Noctua NH-D14 still the top cooler to go for? Beside a custom loop.. How much better does it perform compared to a H50? I have a Coolermaster CM-690II case I wonder if it will fit?


----------



## fongg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


well, temps went up...and it's not just a one off. after the first application of mx3, i thought maybe i didn't apply it correctly, so i did it a couple more times, and the results were consistently 4-5'c hotter.


Wouldn't that mean the difference in temps you saw between the h80 and frio was just because the h80 had better paste? The h80 only beat the frio by 4-5 degree from your tests.


----------



## kody7839

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Is the Noctua NH-D14 still the top cooler to go for? Beside a custom loop.. How much better does it perform compared to a H50? I have a Coolermaster CM-690II case I wonder if it will fit?


NH-D14 and Thermalright Silver Arrow are still the top air coolers out there. They both fit in the 690II with no problems, I have had both in this chassis.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kody7839*


NH-D14 and Thermalright Silver Arrow are still the top air coolers out there. They both fit in the 690II with no problems, I have had both in this chassis.


Why did you go for the Silver Arrow? It seems the Noctua performs far better on high OC's


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Why did you go for the Silver Arrow? It seems the Noctua performs far better on high OC's


SA performs just as good as D14, if not better. Don't believe all the videos you see on Youtube.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Why did you go for the Silver Arrow? It seems the Noctua performs far better on high OC's


The difference in performance is not really that much at all.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


SA performs just as good as D14, if not better. Don't believe all the videos you see on Youtube.


Well, I check this place http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/c...octua_nh-d14/2

Usually they are pretty reliable with their reviews/tests.
The SA catastrophically fails @ 4.4GHZ while the Noctua holds up just fine.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


And just because a chipset is newer doesn't make it better or any more powerful than others. I would take my x58 over z68 any day.


Well the way your comparing it does. Thats why its called new technology. Tick. Tock.

x58<p67. But as far as p67 and z68 performance wise they are identical. z68 has a few extra features that p67 doesnt like hdmi output and ssd caching.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


Well the way your comparing it does. Thats why its called new technology. Tick. Tock.

x58<p67. But as far as p67 and z68 performance wise they are identical. z68 has a few extra features that p67 doesnt like hdmi output and ssd caching.










I don't think x58<p67. Each has their benefits. I'd rather have a chipset like x58 that supports triple channel memory than p67. I'm a big triple channel fan. You are not seeing what I was talking about with p67 and z68. Go back and read what I was talking about. I don't think one is better than the other. I think p67 has more higher end boards than z68 right now. I was not comparing chipsets. I was stating fact that there are currently more readily available high end motherboards out now that support p67 than z68.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Why did you go for the Silver Arrow? It seems the Noctua performs far better on high OC's


First of all, that result has never been repeated by anyone else. Second, others have had the SA at far higher speeds and Volts than he had and it did very well.

Third: the SA's fans are PWM. Unless you have a Gigabyte board you can't control your fans with Voltage. If you're stuck with an As.s board like mine, you pretty much have to go with PWM fans. While that's not a problem for me with my fan collection, for most people it's a real issue. I'm surprised that Noctua has not switched their fans to PWM yet.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


This was AMAZING WORK OP! KUDDOS TO YOU! I have been hunting Google searches the past week or so to find any performance information on the Corsair H80. Amazing the amount of time and effort the OP put into this!

I have a i5-2500k OC to 4.8ghz for 24/7 use. My CPU cooler is the Cooler Master V6GT and that cooler works wonders for my CPU however, it blocks dimm 0 and dimm 1 on my P8P67 EVO board and it blocks out my USB 3.0 jumper. My question to the community, would I see an overall improvement with the Corsair H80 over my CM V6GT? As-is, with my CM V6GT, under full load my temps NEVER exceed 64c. Would swapping out for a Corsair H80 be a wise choice? Also, I'd like to occupy my dimm 0 and dimm 1 slots with at least 4 GB more of my ultra sexy G Skill Ripjaws X CL7 RAM (which is one of my main motivators behind going h20.)

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! XD


there were 2 reasons why i went from my frio to h80, i wanted something that's more compact, and i've always been curious about the hydro series's performance.

my understanding from my own test results put the h80 perhaps a little bit better than the frio, not much in it, couple of degrees maybe when the same tim was used.

when i was in for my aircooler, i also considered the v6, but i chose the frio in the end. and if i remembered correctly, a few reviews suggested that the frio outperforms the v6 by a small margin. so if you ask me will you see a difference from v6 to h80? yes, but marginal. worth the $120 investment? only you can judge on that. but if you really want to utilise your 1&2 ram slot with some ripjaws, i guess you don't have much option but to go hydro. some people even have better temps than me with an h60, but i doubt that would be the case if i installed an h60 in my system, truth is it is impossible to compare system to system, the variation in chips makes comparison rather pointless. i would buy an h60 for comparison just to prove a point, but i think that's very bad investment, lol...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fongg*


Wouldn't that mean the difference in temps you saw between the h80 and frio was just because the h80 had better paste? The h80 only beat the frio by 4-5 degree from your tests.


a very valid point, i thought about that as well, i guess the actual performance difference of the two units are very marginal.

i did run a couple more ibt tests, and temps see to have gone down a 'c or 2, but still, that only put the h80 a very marginal 2'c better than the frio...


----------



## mak1skav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Wow this performance is terrible. My H50 on push/pull with scythe AP-15's gives me 38idle and 68max on prime. I have a i7 930 [email protected]


Can we have a screen-shot from this along with the ambient temperature?

I have almost the same setup with you but my temperatures are worst than yours. So i would like to know if the fans are making the huge difference or if your ambient is a lot lower than mine.

I use 2 Noctua NF-P12 in push/pull.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Wow this performance is terrible. My H50 on push/pull with scythe AP-15's gives me 38idle and 68max on prime. I have a i7 930 [email protected] Surely something is wrong here. According to the box your cooler came in, the H100 runs 2degrees cooler then the H80? Waddalol

Had such high hopes for the H100 but this is terribad.

They say the H100 is going to be similar to this: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/...mance_review/3

Reading that it looks very hopeful so I don't know what to think.


according to the site you linked there, the i7 920's stock cooler at 4ghz does a similar job to my frio or h80 at 3.8ghz...hmmmmmm...i don't know what to say, if that's true i can only imagine i have an insanely hot chip


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


according to the site you linked there, the i7 920's stock cooler at 4ghz does a similar job to my frio or h80 at 3.8ghz...hmmmmmm...i don't know what to say, if that's true i can only imagine i have an insanely hot chip


and yet on the back of the H80 box it says the stock 920 cooler fails at 3.8Ghz. lol


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


and yet on the back of the H80 box it says the stock 920 cooler fails at 3.8Ghz. lol










exactly...


----------



## Blameless

I've had several i7 920s and even the best among them couldn't get to 4GHz on the stock cooler.


----------



## Vandal4126

Yeah that site doesn't look right.
Their probably running in like 5degree ambient temps









@mak1skav I recently cleaned out my rad and installed the scythe fans, My temps used to be about 5-7degrees hotter on load.

Really looking into the XSPC Rasa 240 kit. Been getting some info on installing it etc. It seems safe but I want to see how the H100 performs on a trusted review site.


----------



## Sem

extremely disappointing results especially since the H100 is only meant to be 2c cooler

my current 920 @ 4.2 @ 1.24v maxes out on prime at around 81c with my Megahalems and 1x GT AP-15

was looking to update to the H100 but if its only 2c better i think ill save the cash and maybe just get a 2nd AP-15 for my Megahalems


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Our tests were done internally with a controlled 25C ambient temp.

As I pointed out to the OP earlier, comparing your temps to other temps you see online really isn't viable for a few reasons.

1) Different ambient temps in the house/lab/etc.
2) Temp sensors are insanely inaccurate and cheap - a swing of 3-5C is completely reasonable when you aren't using the identical motherboard and chip (not the same model - the ACTUAL board/chip combo. Example - I killed a Rampage III in the lab, so we replaced it. All our temps were suddenly 4C hotter. No other hardware had changed.)
3) Different cases, airflow designs, internal ambient temps and airflow vary wildly and affect overall performance.

So while you can use them to gauge temps, saying "Wow, that cooler's awesome, it's 2C better than mine!" isn't really any good unless the review you're reading actually tests your cooler and the other cooler in the same exact test on the same exact hardware with the same ambient temps.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Why did you go for the Silver Arrow? It seems the Noctua performs far better on high OC's


going through different reviews they swap places so you wouldn't lose which ever 1 you have


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


going through different reviews they swap places so you wouldn't lose which ever 1 you have


Going to wait for some official reviews on the H100. If it's not noticeably better then the H50 in push/pull then I'm going to go for the RASA 240 kit. Went through some install videos etc and it seems to be relatively safe and simple. Afaik if you use distilled water and silver killcoil you won't need to refill/clean the loop for 6-12months. Seen the reviews on the system and it seems to be 10-15degrees cooler then the top air units which is great for the price of only $129.


----------



## kcuestag

What temperature improvement should I expect going from a Thermaltake FrÃ*o to a Corsair H80? Both stock fans at max speed.

As long as I get a +3ÂºC improvement that's great to me, I have an H80 coming home this week, might also add x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM into them which makes it even better of an improvement over my FrÃ*o.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What temperature improvement should I expect going from a Thermaltake FrÃ*o to a Corsair H80? Both stock fans at max speed.

As long as I get a +3ÂºC improvement that's great to me, I have an H80 coming home this week, might also add x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM into them which makes it even better of an improvement over my FrÃ*o.










Well I've never had a frio but I can tell you that the H80 performs about the same as an NH-D14.

When you get the H80, do try out those GTs and let us know how they perform.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14171179*
> Well I've never had a frio but I can tell you that the H80 performs about the same as an NH-D14.
> 
> When you get the H80, do try out those GTs and let us know how they perform.


I had an NH-D14 and It was like 4-5ºC better than the Frío I currently have, that's awesome considering we're talking about stock fans.


----------



## CDMAN

..


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What temperature improvement should I expect going from a Thermaltake FrÃ*o to a Corsair H80? Both stock fans at max speed.

As long as I get a +3ÂºC improvement that's great to me, I have an H80 coming home this week, might also add x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM into them which makes it even better of an improvement over my FrÃ*o.










According to Corsair's specs, the Scythe GT fans would actually be a downgrade considering the stock H80 fans have way more mmh2o.


----------



## MrCynical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


According to Corsair's specs, the Scythe GT fans would actually be a downgrade considering the stock H80 fans have way more mmh2o.


Blasphemy!

..?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What temperature improvement should I expect going from a Thermaltake FrÃ*o to a Corsair H80? Both stock fans at max speed.

As long as I get a +3ÂºC improvement that's great to me, I have an H80 coming home this week, might also add x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM into them which makes it even better of an improvement over my FrÃ*o.










i had a frio before my h80 and i have to say there ain't much in it, couple of degrees in it, don't expect miracles









the corsair stock fan seem to have much better spec than the gt 1850, so i doubt they will improve temps, but if you have the GTs available, please do test them out, would be interesting to find out how exactly the GTs stack up against the corsair stock fans.


----------



## Gondon

Frio is a little too loud on HIGH for me.

So I keep it on LOW about 10C lower on idle and 15C on LOAD than my ultra chilltec


----------



## soldierblue

I've got an H70, should I bother?

It's summer and I idle at 36-38C at 4.5ghz unless I crank the A/C.

And yes my ambient temps aren't very good. It's probably 80F in here.


----------



## MrCynical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


I've got an H70, should I bother?

It's summer and I idle at 36-38C at 4.5ghz unless I crank the A/C.

And yes my ambient temps aren't very good. It's probably 80F in here.


I've been wondering the same thing. Can anyone with both confirm which one's better or worse?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soldierblue*


I've got an H70, should I bother?

It's summer and I idle at 36-38C at 4.5ghz unless I crank the A/C.

And yes my ambient temps aren't very good. It's probably 80F in here.


Should you bother? Probably not unless you go with an H100. I reckon the H70 and H80 are pretty similar.


----------



## kcuestag

Honestly, I doubt the stock fans are better than x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM... Those are the best fans out there for radiators in water cooling.









Either ways, I'll make sure I try both sets and let you know.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Honestly, I doubt the stock fans are better than x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM... Those are the best fans out there for radiators in water cooling.









Either ways, I'll make sure I try both sets and let you know.


















honestly why is everyone so obsessed with those freaking fans.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*









honestly why is everyone so obsessed with those freaking fans.....


Because they're lot quieter than 99% of the fans of same speed and perform a lot better.


----------



## Gondon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soldierblue;14175230*
> I've got an H70, should I bother?
> 
> It's summer and I idle at 36-38C at 4.5ghz unless I crank the A/C.
> 
> And yes my ambient temps aren't very good. It's probably 80F in here.


What for?

The CPU temp is just a CPU temp the lower doesn't mean better performance..I don't know why people are obsessed over a few C. It's beyond ******ed. As long as your not on LOAD all the time at your max it's a waste of time and money. Whose CPU is ever at 100% on all CORES...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gondon;14176890*
> What for?
> 
> The CPU temp is just a CPU temp the lower doesn't mean better performance..I don't know why people are obsessed over a few C. It's beyond ******ed. As long as your not on LOAD all the time at your max it's a waste of time and money. Whose CPU is ever at 100% on all CORES...


Mine is, it's called [email protected]


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14175431*
> Honestly, I doubt the stock fans are better than x2 Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM... Those are the best fans out there for radiators in water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either ways, I'll make sure I try both sets and let you know.


The GTs are very good fans with a very decent static pressure rating. But they're not the best out there.

One of the reasons they're so popular is that their noise profile is fairly subtle. In pure dBA, it's nothing amazing, but the pitch and frequency of it is in the "not annoying" range, which makes them more than tolerable, even at higher RPMs.

But if you just care about static pressure, there are better fans you could buy. Another reason they're seriously popular is the build quality - they FEEL expensive and sturdy, and they look cool without resorting to hideous color schemes.

I like the GTs, which is why I used the AP-15 as our target when we spec'd out the fans for the H80/H100.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14177337*
> The GTs are very good fans with a very decent static pressure rating. But they're not the best out there.
> 
> One of the reasons they're so popular is that their noise profile is fairly subtle. In pure dBA, it's nothing amazing, but the pitch and frequency of it is in the "not annoying" range, which makes them more than tolerable, even at higher RPMs.
> 
> But if you just care about static pressure, there are better fans you could buy. Another reason they're seriously popular is the build quality - they FEEL expensive and sturdy, and they look cool without resorting to hideous color schemes.
> 
> I like the GTs, which is why I used the AP-15 as our target when we spec'd out the fans for the H80/H100.


Thank you for your explanation George.

I'll make sure I test both the Corsair and the GT fans.


----------



## Mattyd893

Hi all, first post on this forum but have been quite impressed by the content of this thread..... so... here's my bit.

I just bought the H80, waiting for delivery, where should i mount the radiator in my cm690? I have 6 120mm case fans. In front, bottom, and side window, out at back and 2 out the top.
Pretty standard set up, however now I want to pull air to the rad, not away from the CPU.

I can't test yet, still waiting for the H80 thats in the post.

My plan is to dirty fit one of the fans from the top in the space from the disused 5.25 inch bays (front of case is perforated) then suck out giving clean airflow from the front out the top. This leaves the rear fan sucking warm air away from my ATI 5970.

Do you agree or do you think the difference would be negligible?


----------



## gindustries

hey one quick question do i need to plug both the molex and the cpu fan connectors ? or plug either one .


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gindustries;14178288*
> hey one quick question do i need to plug both the molex and the cpu fan connectors ? or plug either one .


Yes. The Molex is to power it, the 3-pin header is just to report pump RPM back to the motherboard so it doesn't freak out and give you a NO CPU COOLER FOUND error on boot.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14178856*
> Yes. The Molex is to power it, the 3-pin header is just to report pump RPM back to the motherboard so it doesn't freak out and give you a NO CPU COOLER FOUND error on boot.


Most motherboards give you the option to turn that off in the BIOS. So does that mean we would only have to hook up the molex?

People like the Scythe GT because of the noise to static pressure ratio mostly. There's Akasa Vipers out there that actually do better, but they don't have a cult following. No one wants to think that another fan will actually perform better than their precious Scythe GT. I have two Scythe GT AP-29s in mine and if these corsair fans honestly perform better than mine, then I will use the corsair ones instead.


----------



## Phos

I think it's kinda funny that scythe makes power supplies but they haven't made one with a GT in it. Seems like a good application to me. Well, it isn't really scythe that makes the PSU, but you get my drift.

Does the H80 fan have higher static pressure at the same RPM?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phos*


I think it's kinda funny that scythe makes power supplies but they haven't made one with a GT in it. Seems like a good application to me. Well, it isn't really scythe that makes the PSU, but you get my drift.

Does the H80 fan have higher static pressure at the same RPM?


According to CorsairGeorge, the Corsair ones that come with the H80 do 7.7mmh2o @ 2600rpm. The Scythe GT AP-29s only do 5.08mmh2o @ 3,000rpm.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos;14179995*
> I think it's kinda funny that scythe makes power supplies but they haven't made one with a GT in it. Seems like a good application to me. Well, it isn't really scythe that makes the PSU, but you get my drift.
> 
> Does the H80 fan have higher static pressure at the same RPM?


Yes. In fact, we tested it against the 3000 RPM GTs last week, and while they were great, the stock H80 fans have better static pressure at 2600 RPM.

The Akasa Vipers some people like, I honestly can't figure out why. They look good, and the build quality is great, but that S-shaped fan blade adds a LOT of unnecessary noise.


----------



## CattleCorn

I'm so close to getting a H80 to compare it to my Silver Arrow....


----------



## Sem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Yes. In fact, we tested it against the 3000 RPM GTs last week, and while they were great, the stock H80 fans have better static pressure at 2600 RPM.

*The Akasa Vipers some people like, I honestly can't figure out why*. They look good, and the build quality is great, but that S-shaped fan blade adds a LOT of unnecessary noise.


hallelujah praise the lord i thought i was the only one

ive made the mistake of buying some vipers due to people raving about them on forums like this one

rubbish fans complete garbage imo

good thing in the UK the DSR allows us to return most of the stuff we buy online


----------



## kevink82

I dont think i can live with any fans spinning higher than 1800 rpm.... but yes the GT sound is in the not annoying range, artic cooling ones i had pushed out bout same air but it just makes a annoying noise that i cant stand.

Hows bout the H80? anyone made a youtube on the noise of the H80??


----------



## Vandal4126

The Scythe AP-15's are great I have 3 running at the moment(2 on my H50 rad and 1 blow out the side), my PC is almost as silent as a normal office pc. I have other fans in the machine and I can say 3 scythe AP-15s are quieter then my one thermalright fluid bearing 2000rpm when I set it to max.

Trying to source more on ebay that ship to South Africa, the guy I got them from is sold out


----------



## eternal7trance

I think I will hit up the H80 to compare it to my H60. Hopefully they are still in stock when I get paid.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kevink82*   Hows bout the H80? anyone made a youtube on the noise of the H80??  
I made a video of it just for the people like you who were curious.

  
 You Tube


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Mine should be in tomorrow, but maybe someone can tell me if I need to remove the motherboard to install on an am3 setup? thanks!


----------



## beefdog

Idk man im gettin almost the same temps out of my h50 with a single fan @ 4.2ghz. Maybe i have better airflow or something.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefdog*


Idk man im gettin almost the same temps out of my h50 with a single fan @ 4.2ghz. Maybe i have better airflow or something.


You might have better ambient temps, too.

But in identical tests @ 200W, the H70 beats the H50 by anywhere from 9-13C out of the box, and the H80 beats the H70 by 3-4C on top of that.


----------



## beefdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


You might have better ambient temps, too.

But in identical tests @ 200W, the H70 beats the H50 by anywhere from 9-13C out of the box, and the H80 beats the H70 by 3-4C on top of that.


Ill be able to test my h80 when it comes in this week

Sent from my I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14184570*
> Mine should be in tomorrow, but maybe someone can tell me if I need to remove the motherboard to install on an am3 setup? thanks!


nope you don't need to remove the mobo, installation for amd looks fairly simple, you just have to change the mounting bracket on the h80 unit itself


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14185075*
> You might have better ambient temps, too.
> 
> But in identical tests @ 200W, the H70 beats the H50 by anywhere from 9-13C out of the box, and the H80 beats the H70 by 3-4C on top of that.


is an i7 920 at 3.8ghz @ 1.4v anywhere near 200w? i'm finding it hard to grasp just how much is 200w


----------



## absurdio

So, I've read the first 20 pages, but I haven't made it through all 40...

*I got the H60 largely because I thought it'd be quieter* than the combo of stock intel cooler + silverstone's built-in 120mm case fan. *It is not.* My testing is wildly unscientific, but this is clearly louder.

So, two questions, I guess (neither of which is quite on-topic enough...):
1. Are the gentle typhoons still basically leading the pack, here?
2. Is it a suicidally stupid idea to try this with Silverstone's original case fan (RL4Z)? (/can you even _do_ that?)

I'd accept a few added degrees of heat in exchange for less noise (a few added degrees would still be cooler than the Intel stock cooler was).


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absurdio;14186811*
> So, I've read the first 20 pages, but I haven't made it through all 40...
> 
> *I got the H60 largely because I thought it'd be quieter* than the combo of stock intel cooler + silverstone's built-in 120mm case fan. *It is not.* My testing is wildly unscientific, but this is clearly louder.
> 
> So, two questions, I guess (neither of which is quite on-topic enough...):
> 1. Are the gentle typhoons still basically leading the pack, here?
> 2. Is it a suicidally stupid idea to try this with Silverstone's original case fan (RL4Z)? (/can you even _do_ that?)
> 
> I'd accept a few added degrees of heat in exchange for less noise (a few added degrees would still be cooler than the Intel stock cooler was).


1 Gentle typhoons has almost same noise as the h60 come in. But they are not annoying as typical yours washmachine type.
2. Nope, just watch the temps and you shall be fine. The pc will also auto-shutdown when the temps hit to high.


----------



## fongg

So we still don't have a noctua or silver arrow beater?


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fongg;14187091*
> So we still don't have a noctua or silver arrow beater?


Yeah it seems so. Also H80 is so expensive, and silver arrow swipes floor with it (around 55e vs H80 100e). Ofcourse H80 looks so "cool" but in this case i would take cheap performance over "cool" looks.


----------



## kcuestag

Well I kinda got the H80 for free else I would have gone for the Silver ARrow too!









But I heard the H80 is almost identical performance as the Silver Arrow, so it's cool for me coz I got it for free and it looks cool.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14187171*
> Well I kinda got the H80 for free else I would have gone for the Silver ARrow too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I heard the H80 is almost identical performance as the Silver Arrow, so it's cool for me coz I got it for free and it looks cool.


Where did you hear that the H80 is almost = SA?


----------



## kcuestag

Well another user posted here that his H80 performs same as his Noctua NH-D14 which is almost identical to the Silver Arrow.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14187762*
> Well another user posted here that his H80 performs same as his Noctua NH-D14 which is almost identical to the Silver Arrow.


I'm about to do an actual test comparison. I'll report back when I'm finished.


----------



## kiwiasian

I would love to see actual data from Corsair's testing lab that reveals these ridiculously good temperatures


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14187972*
> I'm about to do an actual test comparison. I'll report back when I'm finished.


Cool, thanks! Make sure you use the stock tim on the H80 it's pretty good.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza;14187162*
> Yeah it seems so. Also H80 is so expensive, and silver arrow swipes floor with it (around 55e vs H80 100e). Ofcourse H80 looks so "cool" but in this case i would take cheap performance over "cool" looks.


saving space/RAM slots is a lot more than just "cool looks" though


----------



## Vandal4126

Yeah, that's the reason I like these "H" systems they save you so much space. Whereas one of those massive heatsinks while good(if not better cooling) take up far too much space and if you transport your machine a lot it will become really annoying to move such a heavy machine


----------



## fongg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14187972*
> I'm about to do an actual test comparison. I'll report back when I'm finished.


Looking forward to the results. The coolit eco c240 didn't do well against the noctua and it's what the h100 is based on. Not sure how much corsair has improved the thing.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;14188527*
> Yeah, that's the reason I like these "H" systems they save you so much space. Whereas one of those massive heatsinks while good(if not better cooling) take up far too much space and if you transport your machine a lot it will become really annoying to move such a heavy machine


Well the main reason I would look at the H80 over the Silver Arrow or NH-D14 is because I have an AMD 6990 in the top PCI-E slot and it puts off a lot of heat from its backplate as well as I'm sure the fans on the CPU heatsink dump some heat off on to the video card when exhausting so I'd be interested to see how the H80 effects temps for both components.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14189321*
> Well the main reason I would look at the H80 over the Silver Arrow or NH-D14 is because I have an AMD 6990 in the top PCI-E slot and it puts off a lot of heat from its backplate as well as I'm sure the fans on the CPU heatsink dump some heat off on to the video card when exhausting so I'd be interested to see how the H80 effects temps for both components.


This is why I was asking about the best location for the radiator in my post on page 38! Rear mounting is going to pull warm air from my 5970, top mounting may get a cooler airflow.
I will post some figures when I receive my H80 next week.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14186611*
> nope you don't need to remove the mobo, installation for amd looks fairly simple, you just have to change the mounting bracket on the h80 unit itself


Great! Thanks!
UPS just dropped it off. Installing it now.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14187972*
> I'm about to do an actual test comparison. I'll report back when I'm finished.


Excited about this. I was considering getting one to do a Silver Arrow comparison, but I may wait to see how your Noctua comparison goes, since the Silver Arrow is so close to the Noctua. And we have the same case (although different components).


----------



## EM2J

Ok so the results are in. I tested the H80 against my NH-D14 and NH-C14 on my stock 2600k. I used Thermalright Chill Factor III TIM on all 3 setups and also recorded the temps of the H80 with stock TIM. Results are from a half hour of Prime 95. Ambient temp was 24c (though I'm sure it fluctuated 1 or 2c).









So in the test It turns out that the H80 cools the cpu better than the D14, although the vcore was significantly lower while using the D14, everything else was pretty much the same. What surprised me the most was the performance of the C14. I'm figuring it has to do with the case's airflow but I expected it to cool my motherboard components a lot better giving that it's the style cooler recommended for the sabertooth.

I used the line method applying the TIM for each test but keep in mind I could have used too much/or too little but I tryed my best to keep them even.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm liking this more and more.


----------



## kcuestag

That is definitely some good stuff, thank you for taking your time on making those tests, I should definitely enjoy the cooler then.


----------



## MrCynical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Ok so the results are in. I tested the H80 against my NH-D14 and NH-C14 on my stock 2600k. I used Thermalright Chill Factor III TIM on all 3 setups and also recorded the temps of the H80 with stock TIM. Results are from a half hour of Prime 95. Ambient temp was 24c (though I'm sure it fluctuated 1 or 2c).

-snip-

So in the test It turns out that the H80 cools the cpu better than the D14, although the vcore was significantly lower while using the D14, everything else was pretty much the same. What surprised me the most was the performance of the C14. I'm figuring it has to do with the case's airflow but I expected it to cool my motherboard components a lot better giving that it's the style cooler recommended for the sabertooth.

I used the line method applying the TIM for each test but keep in mind I could have used too much/or too little but I tryed my best to keep them even.


Forgive me if you've answered this already, but are these results with the stock fans?


----------



## infected rat

So was that the stock H80 Corsair fans at 2500rpm versus the stock Noctua fans at 1300rpm. Seriously was anyone expecting the Noctua to win in that particular comparison?

I suppose things will get a bit closer if they are both using like for like fans. The thing with the Noctua is that it cools amazingly considering it only has two ~1300rpm fans on it. If you want to stick more agressive fans on it you can get way better performance. I would expect it to thrash the H80 if you put those two corsair 2500rpm fans on it.


----------



## xTweetyBird

I <3 this thread but I would like to see how the H80 compares to the Antec Kuhler 920.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


So was that the stock H80 Corsair fans at 2500rpm versus the stock Noctua fans at 1300rpm. Seriously was anyone expecting the Noctua to win in that particular comparison?

I suppose things will get a bit closer if they are both using like for like fans. The thing with the Noctua is that it cools amazingly considering it only has two ~1300rpm fans on it. If you want to stick more agressive fans on it you can get way better performance. I would expect it to thrash the H80 if you put those two corsair 2500rpm fans on it.


Yes it was with stock fans.

and yeah you're probably right, it would be closer. Would it "thrash" it? Not so sure about that.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Was the H80 set to Performance or balanced profile for the testing???


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


Was the H80 set to Performance or balanced profile for the testing???


Performance


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


So was that the stock H80 Corsair fans at 2500rpm versus the stock Noctua fans at 1300rpm. Seriously was anyone expecting the Noctua to win in that particular comparison?

I suppose things will get a bit closer if they are both using like for like fans. The thing with the Noctua is that it cools amazingly considering it only has two ~1300rpm fans on it. If you want to stick more agressive fans on it you can get way better performance. I would expect it to thrash the H80 if you put those two corsair 2500rpm fans on it.


Maybe Noctua should consider putting better fans on their cooler then? It's not like he upgraded the H80 to beat the Noctua.


----------



## TMallory

So the H80 isn't as mediocre as everyone thought?









If so, that's good news for me. Mine should be here on Friday


----------



## Riou

Can you put the Noctua P12 fans on the H80 (or Corsair fans on the D14)? I am pretty sure the D14 will beat the H80 at the same dBA and airflow.

2500 rpm Corsair fans are pretty loud.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Can you put the Noctua P12 fans on the H80 (or Corsair fans on the D14)? I am pretty sure the D14 will beat the H80 at the same dBA and airflow.


Air going through a heatsink vs a rad. Of course the noctua fans are going to push air better on a heatsink vs a radiator. That's why the D14 will beat the H80.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Maybe Noctua should consider putting better fans on their cooler then? It's not like he upgraded the H80 to beat the Noctua.


Exactly. I got the H80 because its compact and I wanted to look at my fancy motherboard... it's got armor


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Ok so the results are in. I tested the H80 against my NH-D14 and NH-C14 on my stock 2600k. I used Thermalright Chill Factor III TIM on all 3 setups and also recorded the temps of the H80 with stock TIM. Results are from a half hour of Prime 95. Ambient temp was 24c (though I'm sure it fluctuated 1 or 2c).

So in the test It turns out that the H80 cools the cpu better than the D14, although the vcore was significantly lower while using the D14, everything else was pretty much the same. What surprised me the most was the performance of the C14. I'm figuring it has to do with the case's airflow but I expected it to cool my motherboard components a lot better giving that it's the style cooler recommended for the sabertooth.

I used the line method applying the TIM for each test but keep in mind I could have used too much/or too little but I tryed my best to keep them even.


thanks for the comparison, i'm sure a lot of people were looking forward to this, and i have to say, the result is pretty good for the hydro

i've added a link to your post with the results to my original post so more people can find your results easily, good work +rep


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


Air going through a heatsink vs a rad. Of course the noctua fans are going to push air better on a heatsink vs a radiator. That's why the D14 will beat the H80.


Push-pull GT AP-15 or San Ace H1011. The D14 will still win.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


thanks for the comparison, i'm sure a lot of people were looking forward to this, and i have to say, the result is pretty good for the hydro

i've added a link to your post with the results to my original post so more people can find your results easily, good work +rep










Thanks!

I was pretty surprised with the results. Kind of makes me wanna slap the D14 on again and do another run, though I don't think it will make much of a difference.

Maybe in a day or two I'll put the D14 back on with the corsair fans and see what happens.

Another thing that surprised me was how well the Chill Factor III performed vs stock TIM. Pretty close.


----------



## CattleCorn

EM2J: Was your CPU overclocked or running at stock?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Thanks!

I was pretty surprised with the results. Kind of makes me wanna slap the D14 on again and do another run, though I don't think it will make much of a difference.

Maybe in a day or two I'll put the D14 back on with the corsair fans and see what happens.

Another thing that surprised me was how well the Chill Factor III performed vs stock TIM. Pretty close.


so chill factor huh, good stuff, by the looks of results it definitely out performs the mx3 that i'm currently using. right, might have to search around if i can get it in the czech republic

again, thanks for the time and effort


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Some AMD temps for those who might care. I know the comparison is pretty lame as my previous cooler was nothing special, but I thought Id throw out a comparison for those who might find it useful. Zalman CNPS9700NT vs Corsair H80
First is the Zalman 9700 Idle vs 100% load @stock speed








Corsair H80 Idle vs 100% Load @stock speed









OC'd to 4Ghz 1.44v yesterday. Been running prime95 for 23hrs. 
Performance mode = 55c
Balanced mode = 58c
I think the noise tradeoff is worth only 3c at 100% load.

I was not able to oc to 4ghz with the zalman 9700 as the temps rose too high.


----------



## Shame486

Well, well, well.
So it yield better performances then Noctua NH-D14.
Corsair H80 or Noctua? Corsair ofc, small, you can replace RAM whenever you want, any RAM can fit, go go Corsair.


----------



## xTweetyBird

Can someone test the H80 against the Antec Kuhler 920?


----------



## DarkStarCow

I was looking at the specs of the corsair fans and had a random thought, the corsairs make 7.7mm/H20 of static pressure at 2500rpm, but what do they make at 1850? how do they match up against the AP-15's when both are running at the same speed?


----------



## absurdio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocoboLIVE;14186833*
> 1 Gentle typhoons has almost same noise as the h60 come in. But they are not annoying as typical yours washmachine type.
> 2. Nope, just watch the temps and you shall be fine. The pc will also auto-shutdown when the temps hit to high.


Thanks for the (extremely quick) reply!

Here's an even dumber question: does it matter that the silverstone fan is 3-pin and the corsair one is 4? Is the whole h60 apparatus gonna come crashing down without some 4-pin (pwm?) fan in place?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absurdio;14192589*
> Is the whole h60 apparatus gonna come crashing down without some 4-pin (pwm?) fan in place?


No.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shame486;14191988*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.
> So it yield better performances then Noctua NH-D14.
> Corsair H80 or Noctua? Corsair ofc, small, you can replace RAM whenever you want, any RAM can fit, go go Corsair.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GO Corsair haha


----------



## Munkypoo7

I don't have any pictures, since I honestly forgot to screen them up with my H70 vs H80, but it's about a 3-4C drop, just as CorsairGeorge said







[not to mention my internet access dropped so this is typed up on my iPhone.. with Swype, the coolest JB tweak ever







]

My ambient was / is 25.5555C, or 78F. Yeah it's Florida and my window gets plenty of sunlight, so my room stays somewhat warm, sue me.

I checked both Idle temps and Load temps, 1.07V, 3.6GHz, again not a huge OC but meh, anything more doesn't get any real gain in usage for me. Again, sue me.

Load testing was with LinX.

H70
Idle: 43.3, 42.6, 43, 42.6
Load: 54.6, 54.3, 54.6, 55

H80
Idle: 41, 41.3, 40.6, 41.6
Load: 49.3, 51.6, 50.3, 51.6

I used HWMonitor for checking temps.

Both my Noiseblocker M12-S2's at 1030 - 1060RPMs peform just as well as the stock Corsair H80 fans at 1050 - 1070RPMs. I mean like, dead effing same. Literally no change in temps between testing on both the H70 and H80. Both tests involved the fans pushing air through the rad and *out* of the case [exhaust]. The FT01 is a positive pressure based case and pulls cool air from directly above the case and shoots it right into the H70 / H80 intake fan. I've tested it before with my H70 and it was a 1-2C drop across the board setting it this was compared to an intake system as the directions say. To each their own I suppose.

The H80 rad is slightly thinner than the H70, lighter too. Painted a glossy black which I honestly don't care for, I preferred the H70's matte finish but meh. The H80's CPU block is thicker than the H70's block, and the H80 pump chugs along at 2040 - 2090RPM [says both BIOS and HWMonitor], while the H70 pump chugged along at 1390 - 1410RPM. Furthermore the H80's rad is not as dense and the H70's rad, not by much but it allows for easier airflow, or so I'd assume.

I'm sure the performance gap probably increases as fan speed rises, however, I refuse to let my ears get raped like that. Anything past 1100RPM is audible to me at a 3 - 4 foot range, least the air woosh noise is, and that bugs me. Sorry for you higher end users with high speed fans.. this test wasn't for you









Lastly, fans were connected to my motherboard CPU header and tweaked speed-wise via BIOS, since 1300RPM was noticeable on the H80 fans, not the bearings, just the wooshyness of airflow. At ~1000 they're inaudible. Another thing about the H80's fans, their hub is large, much more so than the Noiseblocker M12-S2's I used... would reasonably perform better of I used shrouds as well since there would be less of a dead zone, which would push the stock Corsair H80 fans ahead.

Ok well, seriously, lastly.
As for the thermal paste. It's secret stuff, obviously, that's what what been told, and for some.. well I'll be murdered for swapping paste, but for the review.. test.. whatever you want to call it, I did here, I used Gelid Extreme which on my initial run performed _exactly the same_ as the stock H80 paste. It definitely isn't the same, the stock "stuff" is quite soft and easily moved, the Gelid is just like OCZ Freeze as far as composition. Each run used a dot method application... I refuse to use that spreader the Gelid Extreme came with.

*tl;dr* The H80 effectively shaved off 2-4C compared to the H70. I've also determined the H80 fans have partnered with the witches as somehow they match my Noiseblocker M12-S2's in silence and temps at the same RPM level.









Munky likes his new H80 ^^

Small.. crappy iPhone shot with HDR Fusion... seems it came out great though? :\


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*EDIT*: Next morning, well, the stock H80 fans make a whirring noise at low speeds.. this is exactly why I got my Noiseblockers in the first place. Seems since I did this review later in the day instead of super early in the morning I never picked up on the whirring.

I'm back to my M12-S2's.

*EDIT2*: Noiseblocker's bearings are shot, so I can't do any comparisons anymore with them... Q_Q


----------



## MrCynical

What should perform better, the H70 with AP-15's or the H80 with the stock fans? Reason I ask this seemingly silly question is because the H70 has a bigger rad, hence better cooling?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCynical;14193106*
> What should perform better, the H70 with AP-15's or the H80 with the stock fans? Reason I ask this seemingly silly question is because the H70 has a bigger rad, hence better cooling?


The H80 with stock fans. The stock fans are way better than the AP-15s in terms of cooling.


----------



## EM2J

Really curious to see how AP-29's perform. Would they be louder than the stockers? Or better yet, does anyone actually know of a fan that beats 7.7 mm/h20 that spins between 2000-3000rpms, and is quieter?


----------



## MrCynical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14193185*
> Really curious to see how AP-29's perform. Would they be louder than the stockers? Or better yet, does anyone actually know of a fan that beats 7.7 mm/h20 that spins between 2000-3000rpms, and is quieter?


How loud are the stock fans on the H80 already?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrCynical*


How loud are the stock fans on the H80 already?


actually they are pretty quiet. I think I have one bad one though..







makes a whining noise that's really hard to bare..........i just unplugged it, couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## robwadeson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


Can you put the Noctua P12 fans on the H80 (or Corsair fans on the D14)? I am pretty sure the D14 will beat the H80 at the same dBA and airflow.

2500 rpm Corsair fans are pretty loud.


Why do people compare heatsinks with different fans on them? If you want the best cooling solution, why don't you get a full rasa kit instead of buying additional $15-20 fans? Do the arithmetic ppl, no offense intended.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


Why do people compare heatsinks with different fans on them? If you want the best cooling solution, why don't you get a full rasa kit instead of buying additional $15-20 fans? Do the arithmetic ppl, no offense intended.


I can drop in a Corsair H80 and forget about it. Can you drop in a rasa kit and just forget about it? No, because they require maintenance. So **** that, I'm lazy.

And oh yeah some people just have obsessions with fans, like myself.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


Why do people compare heatsinks with different fans on them? If you want the best cooling solution, why don't you get a full rasa kit instead of buying additional $15-20 fans? Do the arithmetic ppl, no offense intended.


Simple, if anything goes wrong with our HXX / HXXX coolers, Corsair steps in and helps us out. (ie hardware replacement)

Let's see your RASA Kit come with such spectacular support.

I prefer to pay a bit more for piece mind, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Rafale77

Great report Munky. It looks like the H80 is a very promising unit. I got similar temperature differences with the 920 Vs. H70 but with higher power fans and much more heat.

robwadeson. you are only considering cost in your argument. Some of us go with the AIO solution for convenience and low maintenance while getting better performance than air...
Yes you can get an entry custom loop kit for about the same price but it is a lot more hassle to put together and even more to maintain and... at the end we would be switching the fans on them anyway.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The reason we got into the market of AIO watercoolers wasn't to compete with custom watercooling. There's no way you can. It's completely customizeable, modular, and allows people to mix and match hardware from various companies to make their dream system.

What we felt was that there was a space between high-end air coolers and custom-built watercooling that could be interesting. The Hydro Series is tremendously popular, and that proved our theory. Personally, I think the customer for Hydro likes it for a few reasons.

1) Reasonable price
2) Good performance
3) Takes up a lot less room than the big aircoolers
4) The tech is cooler - even though it's closed loop - it's still watercooling and some people like the "neat" factor of that.

I've built some custom watercooling rigs and it's a lot of fun, and the final results can be shown off in forums and worked on with people a lot. I used to read XtremeSystems and OCN and HardOCP all day long to pick the right block, or the right pump, or get the right radiator/fan combo. But that was a few years back, when I was single and didn't have a kid. Now I'm a little bit older, I'm married, and I have a 6 month old daughter. The amount of time I spend in front of my computer at home is, maybe, an hour or two a week. I used to be able to spend 4-5 hours a day tinkering with it.

I have a brand new Xonar card I haven't installed yet because I don't have the time.

Needless to say, with my schedule, the H100 is a perfect solution. I can get good temps, and it can install in about 10 minutes, and I don't have to worry about checking fluid levels. It doesn't look as cool as my old watercooling rig, and it doesn't cool as well, but it's about half the cost (well, even less with my employee discount







) so it's a good wash.

But yeah, the Hydro series is supposed to fill in the space between mid-to-high end aircooling and low-end watercooling. The RASA kit is fantastic - but that's not what we were trying to make. There are already a bunch of guys making awesome watercooling kits and parts - we've got our business, they've got theirs.


----------



## EM2J

So I tried to contact technical support about this fan that's not working properly but there is no option for the H80 or H100 yet.... Guess I'll try their forums..


----------



## Vowels

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Performance


What are the noise levels like for the H80 in Performance mode compared to the Noctua at 1300RPM?

Could you test under balanced mode as well?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The reason we got into the market of AIO watercoolers wasn't to compete with custom watercooling. There's no way you can. It's completely customizeable, modular, and allows people to mix and match hardware from various companies to make their dream system.

What we felt was that there was a space between high-end air coolers and custom-built watercooling that could be interesting. The Hydro Series is tremendously popular, and that proved our theory. Personally, I think the customer for Hydro likes it for a few reasons.

1) Reasonable price
2) Good performance
3) Takes up a lot less room than the big aircoolers
4) The tech is cooler - even though it's closed loop - it's still watercooling and some people like the "neat" factor of that.

I've built some custom watercooling rigs and it's a lot of fun, and the final results can be shown off in forums and worked on with people a lot. I used to read XtremeSystems and OCN and HardOCP all day long to pick the right block, or the right pump, or get the right radiator/fan combo. But that was a few years back, when I was single and didn't have a kid. Now I'm a little bit older, I'm married, and I have a 6 month old daughter. The amount of time I spend in front of my computer at home is, maybe, an hour or two a week. I used to be able to spend 4-5 hours a day tinkering with it.

I have a brand new Xonar card I haven't installed yet because I don't have the time.

Needless to say, with my schedule, the H100 is a perfect solution. I can get good temps, and it can install in about 10 minutes, and I don't have to worry about checking fluid levels. It doesn't look as cool as my old watercooling rig, and it doesn't cool as well, but it's about half the cost (well, even less with my employee discount







) so it's a good wash.

But yeah, the Hydro series is supposed to fill in the space between mid-to-high end aircooling and low-end watercooling. The RASA kit is fantastic - but that's not what we were trying to make. There are already a bunch of guys making awesome watercooling kits and parts - we've got our business, they've got theirs.


When will the H100 be available? I want to jump on that asap.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vowels*


What are the noise levels like for the H80 in Performance mode compared to the Noctua at 1300RPM?

Could you test under balanced mode as well?


Well I initially thought they were just loud fans...until I realized I just have 1 defective fan.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


So I tried to contact technical support about this fan that's not working properly but there is no option for the H80 or H100 yet.... Guess I'll try their forums..










Send me an email - [email protected]

I'll make sure you get a new fan.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vowels*


What are the noise levels like for the H80 in Performance mode compared to the Noctua at 1300RPM?

Could you test under balanced mode as well?


If the Noctua 1300RPM's are as silky smooth as my Noiseblocker M12-S2's at 1250RPM's... the Corsair H80 fans at full speed [2600RPM] are equivalent to ear molestation. These things are loud at full speed.

Granted not as loud as other fans at the same speed, but still, once you break the 1500RPM point, noise, especially air woosh noise goes up fast.

To be quite honest though, even at 1300RPM, you hear air woosh, well I do anyways...

If by Performance, you meant quiet noise, where the stock H80 fans rev down to 1300RPMs, well the Noctuas are probably quieter. My Noiseblockers at 1250 were quieter, but at 1050 they're dead even... mostly since they're both inaudible









If you're referring to Noctua as the D14... well the H80 in performance mode is still blazingly louder than anything at 1300RPMs..

2600RPM is twice the speed as the 1300RPM.. duh, but noise wise, it's easily x8 or more. It's just the way fans work :\\

In all seriousness though, the H80 fans are scary impressive. They both feel and perform great at low speeds, it's a winner in my quiet books


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


If the Noctua 1300RPM's are as silky smooth as my Noiseblocker M12-S2's at 1250RPM's... the Corsair H80 fans at full speed [2600RPM] are equivalent to ear molestation. These things are loud at full speed.

Granted not as loud as other fans at the same speed, but still, once you break the 1500RPM point, noise, especially air woosh noise goes up fast.

To be quite honest though, even at 1300RPM, you hear air woosh, well I do anyways...

If by Performance, you meant quiet noise, where the stock H80 fans rev down to 1300RPMs, well the Noctuas are probably quieter. My Noiseblockers at 1250 were quieter, but at 1050 they're dead even... mostly since they're both inaudible









If you're referring to Noctua as the D14... well the H80 in performance mode is still blazingly louder than anything at 1300RPMs..

2600RPM is twice the speed as the 1300RPM.. duh, but noise wise, it's easily x8 or more. It's just the way fans work :\\

In all seriousness though, the H80 fans are scary impressive. They both feel and perform great at low speeds, it's a winner in my quiet books










Ya these fans are definitely scary impressive. You know what's also scarey impressive? Corsair's customer support. I'm gettin a new fan woohoo!


----------



## Vandal4126

Anyone heard about this? Asetek WaterChill™ 2011C, Quite a few people have been saying it's going to be far better the H100 because it uses better tubing and a thicker rad.


----------



## fongg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14190843*
> Ok so the results are in. I tested the H80 against my NH-D14 and NH-C14 on my stock 2600k.


Isn't it unfair to compare with the h80 in performance mode and the cpu at stock voltage/clock? I thought the nh-d14 pulls away from the other coolers once the voltage gets bumped up.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fongg;14197974*
> Isn't it unfair to compare with the h80 in performance mode and the cpu at stock voltage/clock? I thought the nh-d14 pulls away from the other coolers once the voltage gets bumped up.


Very true.


----------



## gindustries

hmm so i can dont plug the 3pin header to my mobo , but just off the fan configuration in the bios correct?

another question here , isit normal when i on my computer and the h80 stock fans run at full speed ? then after awhile it will go back on my normal mode .


----------



## xcluded

i wonder if h80 + noctua p12 will yield better performance than stock fans ?

i'm sorry if this was ever mentioned in this thread , but the thread is huge and i tried to search for info.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;14195289*
> Anyone heard about this? Asetek WaterChill™ 2011C, Quite a few people have been saying it's going to be far better the H100 because it uses better tubing and a thicker rad.


i agree looks more impressive than the H100
corsair have said repeatedly that they are not ditching asetek so im guessing we might see a H110 in the future


----------



## Munkypoo7

Two things, one important, one not so much.

Important one: This morning, upon waking up [first thing I do is turn on my PC] the stock H80 fans at ~1050 RPMs make a whirring noise, just as the older generation H70's stock fans, exactly why I went to get Noiseblockers in the first place.
The whirr is barely noticable, but it is there, I just didn't notice yesterday afternoon. Dunno why, but my crazy ears are more sensitive in the morning and picked up the noise. I'm back to using my Noiseblocker M12-S2's. Not one bit of difference in temps.

Not so important: erik, on the front page linky thingy, it's vs the H70, not the Zalman CNPS9700NT







Thankies ^^

Moral of the story.... high speed fans don't seem to enjoy being slowed down


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14198365*
> i wonder if h80 + noctua p12 will yield better performance than stock fans ?
> 
> i'm sorry if this was ever mentioned in this thread , but the thread is huge and i tried to search for info.


swap h80 stock fans to p12s?

quieter, definite yes

better max performance, definite no

better noise to performance ratio at 1300 rpm, could be close


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14198914*
> Not so important: erik, on the front page linky thingy, it's vs the H70, not the Zalman CNPS9700NT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks^^(


lol, sorry, that's what happens when you try to copy and paste in a rush

FIXED


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gindustries;14198195*
> another question here , isit normal when i on my computer and the h80 stock fans run at full speed ? then after awhile it will go back on my normal mode .


yup, mine has the rather annoying 'WHOOOOOOOSH' at start up for a few seconds, then quiets down as i now leave my profile to quiet


----------



## Munkypoo7

Nevermind, seems my Noiseblockers just died.

Great.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14199061*
> Nevermind, seems my Noiseblockers just died.
> 
> Great.


NB fans died? from the h80 fan headers?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14199215*
> NB fans died? from the h80 fan headers?


Nope, they were hooked up to my motherboard headers and controlled speedwise though BIOS..

It was just their time to go I suppose. The H80 had nothing to do with it... I assumed it was the H80 pump [which is why my post was edited, I blamed the H80 right off the bat], then for lulz I turned off the fans with SpeedFan and viola, it was the fan bearings that failed me.

Oddly enough, I'm all the way back to my never used, brand new 1200RPM Corsair 600T fans.

I swear, if I knew about these I would have never even tried the Noiseblockers. Super, super quiet at 1000 RPM's and move more air.

So yeah, sorry that I blamed the H80 pump off the get go, should have known better


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Or try something like Gentle Typhoon. It mimic the sound like from the passager boeing airplane.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


Important one: This morning, upon waking up [first thing I do is turn on my PC] the stock H80 fans at ~1050 RPMs make a whirring noise, just as the older generation H70's stock fans, exactly why I went to get Noiseblockers in the first place.
The whirr is barely noticable, but it is there, I just didn't notice yesterday afternoon. Dunno why, but my crazy ears are more sensitive in the morning and picked up the noise. I'm back to using my Noiseblocker M12-S2's. Not one bit of difference in temps.


Mine does that too. I don't think it is anything to worry about. I think it is just the fans getting up speed so it can cool the water in the system that was just sitting there over night. After a few seconds it should go back to what your settings are if not after the boot is finished.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kdude6*


Mine does that too. I don't think it is anything to worry about. I think it is just the fans getting up speed so it can cool the water in the system that was just sitting there over night. After a few seconds it should go back to what your settings are if not after the boot is finished.


Nope...

I have [well now _had _would be proper] the fans locked to 1050 RPMs through BIOS, there's spin up then there's constant 1050RPM speed.

At the constant speed there is a whirring noise. It's just the way the fan is, which I'm fine with. I highly doubt Corsair expected a quiet freak like me to be lowering the speed of these performance fans so low









Though if bumped up to 1300RPMs the whirring is gone [which is their quiet profile on the H80 system itself] but that on its own makes a bit more noise than I'd like to be honest. The fans are quiet, but the air they push isn't, creating a wooshing noise which I don't care for personally.

The stock 600T fans don't exhibit this at all, then again they're capped at what seems to be 1200RPM, so it isn't a drastic change from a top speed of 2600RPM to 1050RPM









They still are exceptional fans as far as I'm concerned, just not as perfect for me as these 600T fans that I've had in bubble wrap for the better part of 5 months @[email protected] I love them.

All of this of course assuming that the fans are fine, I honestly doubt they're defective, within their original range of 1300 - 2600 RPMs the fan works just as it should without issue. They just don't like being pushed even lower. It's understandable in my books. They make low speed fans, and separate high speed fans for a reason


----------



## spinal_chord

OK, just skipped to the test vs noctua. Am i missing something or were the temps taken when there was 0% load, thats what the pictures show ????.

I'd like to see pictures showing 100% load temps.

Dave.


----------



## DrHairyPants

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the effort put into testing this neat little device. It seems surprisingly hard to find any actual reviews on it anywhere else. Or perhaps my Google 'skills' are failing me.

I'm definitely considering to pick this cooler up for another build, especially as it seems to be one of the few high performance CPU coolers that won't make it a struggle to fit memory sticks near it (Is it me or do AM3+ motherboards have the RAM slots closer to the CPU socket than Intel boards?)

I just have a question, is it possible for anyone with this baby to record the noise of the fans on balanced and performance modes? I'm really curious how bad it actually is as it's the only thing it seems to put me off buying one of these.


----------



## Shame486

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *DrHairyPants*   Hey guys,

Thanks for all the effort put into testing this neat little device. It seems surprisingly hard to find any actual reviews on it anywhere else. Or perhaps my Google 'skills' are failing me.

I'm definitely considering to pick this cooler up for another build, especially as it seems to be one of the few high performance CPU coolers that won't make it a struggle to fit memory sticks near it (Is it me or do AM3+ motherboards have the RAM slots closer to the CPU socket than Intel boards?)

I just have a question, is it possible for anyone with this baby to record the noise of the fans on balanced and performance modes? I'm really curious how bad it actually is as it's the only thing it seems to put me off buying one of these.  
   
 You Tube  



 
 noise test!


----------



## DrHairyPants

Thanks a lot!

Whew, that's still quite loud. Do seem like proper good fans though. I'm wondering if GT fans would be good enough to overclock with the H80 either way.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrHairyPants*


Thanks a lot!

Whew, that's still quite loud. Do seem like proper good fans though. I'm wondering if GT fans would be good enough to overclock with the H80 either way.


The GT 1850s are about the same noise levels as the stock fans are on the "BALANCED" setting, but produce less static pressure at that RPM/Noise Level.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The GT 1850s are about the same noise levels as the stock fans are on the "BALANCED" setting, but produce less static pressure at that RPM/Noise Level.


Do they push more or less air then the GT's in "BALANCED mode though? The H100 will come with the same fans? I really can't wait to see a review on the H100, I thought it was released the same time as the H80?


----------



## Greenback

why is the H100 only shipping with 2 fans on a 240 rad instead of 4, when the 120 H80 has 2. Just think it would be better push/pull on the H100


----------



## jamesaevans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The GT 1850s are about the same noise levels as the stock fans are on the "BALANCED" setting, but produce less static pressure at that RPM/Noise Level.


Hi CorsairGeorge,

My H80 was delivered today and will be part of my build once the other components show up. So far the testing results look promising.

This fan appers to be getting great results so far, so will Corsair be selling these fans separately and any plans for a 140mm version?

Any insights on why there have been a lack of reviews of the H80 on the usual websites?

Thanks
James


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


why is the H100 only shipping with 2 fans on a 240 rad instead of 4, when the 120 H80 has 2. Just think it would be better push/pull on the H100


I have a question about running the 4 fans push/pull out on the H100 rad. I have a CM690II case would it be better to run that setup with the rad mounted on the bottom of the case or the top? I don't think it would fit 4 fans on top without the fans touching the cooler/ram.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Do they push more or less air then the GT's in "BALANCED mode though? The H100 will come with the same fans? I really can't wait to see a review on the H100, I thought it was released the same time as the H80?


At the same RPMs, the H80/H100 fans will outperform the GT 1850s on our radiators.

H100 was pushed out by about 2 weeks, but they're flying over from China now to go out to reviewers. H80s have been sent out already I believe.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


At the same RPMs, the H80/H100 fans will outperform the GT 1850s on our radiators.

H100 was pushed out by about 2 weeks, but they're flying over from China now to go out to reviewers. H80s have been sent out already I believe.


Sounds great. The h80 looks nice, but im very interested in the h100. My gut tells me its going to perform great, The only question i have is how noisey it will be.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesaevans*


Hi CorsairGeorge,

Any insights on why there have been a lack of reviews of the H80 on the usual websites?

Thanks
James


CorsairGeorge, I'm curious about this too. What gives?


----------



## Greenback

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


I have a question about running the 4 fans push/pull out on the H100 rad. I have a CM690II case would it be better to run that setup with the rad mounted on the bottom of the case or the top? I don't think it would fit 4 fans on top without the fans touching the cooler/ram.


if you have the vents at the bottom to suck cool air in then it will be fine, I'm affraid I don't know much about the layout of the CM690II

EDIT: I would put a side fan on to help keep your gpu cool though


----------



## beefdog

Just went to put my h80 on and one of the mounting screws broke right off


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spinal_chord*


OK, just skipped to the test vs noctua. Am i missing something or were the temps taken when there was 0% load, thats what the pictures show ????.

I'd like to see pictures showing 100% load temps.

Dave.


It was indeed 100% load, said so in task manager. Idk why it doesn't show the CPU usage in realtemp (new to this stuff).


----------



## nitewulf

Has anyone tried medium speed Yate Loons on the H80? I'm concerned about the noise of the H80 fans from the video posted to this forum. I don't mind trading a few degrees for a more silent system. I'm building a new SB system next week which I plan to OC to at least 4.5. Would the Noiseblocker M12-S2's be a better choice than the Yate Loons?


----------



## Phos

The test versus the Noctua isn't really useful because of how much more noise the Corsair unit was allowed to make.


----------



## kcuestag

I think I will use the Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM with the H80 once it arrives.

I honestly can't stand the noise of the FrÃ*o fans at anything above 2000RPM, so I will probably hate the Corsair fans at 2600RPM...









How do the GT1850 fans work against Corsair fans both at ~1800RPM?


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I think I will use the Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM with the H80 once it arrives.

I honestly can't stand the noise of the FrÃ*o fans at anything above 2000RPM, so I will probably hate the Corsair fans at 2600RPM...









How do the GT1850 fans work against Corsair fans both at ~1800RPM?


CuriousGeorge already said their fans apparently run more quiet/push more air/have better pressure then the GTs @ 1800rpm or as he explained it "Balanced Mode".


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


CuriousGeorge already said their fans apparently run more quiet/push more air/have better pressure then the GTs @ 1800rpm or as he explained it "Balanced Mode".


Let's say I run the Corsair fans or the GTs 1850RPM.

Is it mandatory to run them plugged into the pump? Or can I pump them into my fan controller?


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


if you have the vents at the bottom to suck cool air in then it will be fine, I'm affraid I don't know much about the layout of the CM690II

EDIT: I would put a side fan on to help keep your gpu cool though


No need really. I don't have any fans on the side of my case however I did order two 140mm noiseblockers for the side which I'll mount once I decide on either H100/Astek/Rasa750.

However currently my arctic cooler on my 580 idles @ 27degrees and peaks in furmark/3dmark/heaven @ 61degrees on 960/2350.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Let's say I run the Corsair fans or the GTs 1850RPM.

Is it mandatory to run them plugged into the pump? Or can I pump them into my fan controller?










Hold on mate, I will apply for a job at Corsair then IF I get in I will happily provide you with that info


----------



## CorsairGeorge

You do not need to plug the fans into the pump unless you want to use the built-in fan controller.


----------



## wubikens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14206597*
> You do not need to plug the fans into the pump unless you want to use the built-in fan controller.


Any chance we'll be able to purchase two more Corsair fans to go with the two that already come with the H100?


----------



## Tatakai All

Sub'd. I've been waiting for the H100 to be available with no luck but I definitely want to see its performance and some reviews before I buy it.


----------



## gindustries

i have a question here , if i use 2 noctua p12 , does the built in fan controller works for it .
as the fans are 1300rpm . so there is no difference right?


----------



## Siezureboy

Anyone got an idea if the H80 would fit into an Antec 1200 case with a EVGA SLI LE mobo? I've got the H50 it it just barely comes clear of my front bridge


----------



## xyz1200

How many rpm have the waterblock? Because mine is always at 2089 rpm and if i try to switch profiles che rpms dosen t go up and the fans same . Is mine h80 defected?


----------



## danny.nguyen

Hey guys, I need some help here with 2 x H80's on SR-2 but the temp went too high (around 80 degrees). I can see that there are 2 x 4 pins at the corner of the CPU block. What is it for? These fans with 3 pin cables should be plugged into that block?


----------



## Paladin Goo

So judging by everything I see here...it seems a given that the H100 I'm planning on ordering this week will out perform my D14, correct? I love how the D14 cools...but i hate how it covers my awesomesauce motherboard.


----------



## Fasista

When will be released in stores on H100?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fasista*


When will be released in stores on H100?










Sometime later in July I think.


----------



## fongg

h80 in australia is the same price as a rasa rx240....hm


----------



## Fasista

coming soon H100









  Amazon.com: Corsair Hydro Series H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (CWCH100): Electronics


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fasista*


When will be released in stores on H100?










Hola Fasista!

It should be sometime in July.









By the way, the H80 arrived, here it is;



















So far it's been a great improvement over my Thermaltake FrÃ*o. I am currently using it with a pair of Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM in push/pull, and they're deadsilent at full speed!









The improvement is close to 7ÂºC over the FrÃ*o at least for me, so far it's been a very nice upgrade to me.









Hope you like it!


----------



## Fasista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hola Fasista!


Pero si es Kcuestag








Congratulations on your H80


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fasista*


Pero si es Kcuestag









Congratulations on your H80










Thanks! It was definitely worth it! I improved a good 7ÂºC over my Thermaltake FrÃ*o!









I will definitely stay tuned to the H100 just in case.























PS: Come to Steam!


----------



## Sem

have you compared the GT1850 against the corsairs at 1800


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sem*


have you compared the GT1850 against the corsairs at 1800


Actually no, I didn't really bother with the Corsair fans.


----------



## Sem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Actually no, I didn't really bother with the Corsair fans.










when i get my H100 plan to use dual 1850s as well probably wont even try the stock fans

from the design of the fan blades they look very similar my Scythe S-flex 1200/1600
infact they probably are the same just with is corsair logo on it instead


----------



## Shogon

The mount just looks so much better than the H70.


----------



## xyz1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14211985*
> Hola Fasista!
> 
> It should be sometime in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the H80 arrived, here it is;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it's been a great improvement over my Thermaltake Frío. I am currently using it with a pair of Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM in push/pull, and they're deadsilent at full speed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The improvement is close to 7ºC over the Frío at least for me, so far it's been a very nice upgrade to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


Hi man , i m happy you get your h80







i have a question for you , how may rpms have your wb? Because mine is always at 2000/2100 rpm and dosent change the profile








How you connect it? 3pin on cpufan and 4 pin molex to psu?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyz1200;14213483*
> Hi man , i m happy you get your h80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question for you , how may rpms have your wb? Because mine is always at 2000/2100 rpm and dosent change the profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you connect it? 3pin on cpufan and 4 pin molex to psu?


I am not 100% sure how it works yet, but I connected it directly to the 4-pin (Well it is a 4 pin molex but I realized it only has 2 pin inside, is it same for you?) molex to the PSU and made sure I selected the full profile with all 3 lights ON, I can't hear it at all.


----------



## xyz1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14213538*
> I am not 100% sure how it works yet, but I connected it directly to the 4-pin (Well it is a 4 pin molex but I realized it only has 2 pin inside, is it same for you?) molex to the PSU and made sure I selected the full profile with all 3 lights ON, I can't hear it at all.


Yes the molex is the same , i m on whit the stocks fans but whit all lights on i can t hear the noise and if change profile to 1 or 2 nothing change . Can you check your wb rpms please? I m start to think my h80 is defected


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyz1200;14213583*
> Yes the molex is the same , i m on whit the stocks fans but whit all lights on i can t hear the noise and if change profile to 1 or 2 nothing change . Can you check your wb rpms please? I m start to think my h80 is defected


I don't know how to check the pump's speed as it is not connected to the motherboard, and I can't really disconnected it right now.


----------



## xyz1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14213655*
> I don't know how to check the pump's speed as it is not connected to the motherboard, and I can't really disconnected it right now.


ok man no problem , thank you for your time


----------



## c0ld

How does this stack against the Antec Kuhler 920?? I just ordered the 920... :\


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyz1200;14213483*
> Hi man , i m happy you get your h80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question for you , how may rpms have your wb? Because mine is always at 2000/2100 rpm and dosent change the profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you connect it? 3pin on cpufan and 4 pin molex to psu?


The button only controls the fans speed not the pump speed. In order for the fan speed to change you must plug the fans directly into the pump and not the motherboard. Plug both the cpu 3pin fan into the cpu fan header and the molex connector. The button will change the fan speed now, but if you try to read the rpms off of a software program other than Corsair Link then it will just show a constant rpm around 2100 no matter what setting you have it. It doesn't matter because the fans will still be running at the rpm based on the profile selected.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;14213804*
> How does this stack against the Antec Kuhler 920?? I just ordered the 920... :\


would hope H80 is better based on the fact that the 920 has been out for awhile and I would hope Corsair would improve upon a competitor's product that has already been out.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14214083*
> would hope H80 is better based on the fact that the 920 has been out for awhile and I would hope Corsair would improve upon a competitor's product that has already been out.


Hmmm crap should have went with the H80 they are the same price









There are no comparisons yet huh?


----------



## chiehkai

Gonna order H80 and see how it compares with H70 (my current cooler) with the same fans (AP-15) at the same speeds (~1800RPM).


----------



## garadex

Hi I have literally just set up this cooler in my first build and when i turn it on everything comes on as it should but the BIOS says the CPU temperature is constantly rising until it reaches around 87 degrees and i turn it off in case i break it, when i turn it on it says CPU fan error so i was thinking i may have connected the wires wrong so i was wondering if you could tell me if this is correct. I have plugged the molex into the psu, the 3 pin pump connector into the CPU fan slot and the two fans for the radiator into the pump. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14215061*
> Hi I have literally just set up this cooler in my first build and when i turn it on everything comes on as it should but the BIOS says the CPU temperature is constantly rising until it reaches around 87 degrees and i turn it off in case i break it, when i turn it on it says CPU fan error so i was thinking i may have connected the wires wrong so i was wondering if you could tell me if this is correct. I have plugged the molex into the psu, the 3 pin pump connector into the CPU fan slot and the two fans for the radiator into the pump. Thanks in advance for the help.


sounds like you have it connected right. It might not be attached to the cpu correctly. what are your system specs? Someone already had a problem with the capacitors of the motherboard getting in the way.


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14216240*
> sounds like you have it connected right. It might not be attached to the cpu correctly. what are your system specs? Someone already had a problem with the capacitors of the motherboard getting in the way.


I thought it might not be connected to the cpu correctly so i removed it tightened screws put it back on and placed the screws on top and made sure they were tight. my system specs are as follows.

mobo - asus p8p67 evo
cpu - intel i7 2600k
h80 is being used with included fans.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=512835
these guys were not making contact because of their board (asus PQ5*)

If its making propper contact, then I have a feeling the pump might not be working correctly.


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14216497*
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=512835
> these guys were not making contact because of their board (asus PQ5*)
> 
> If its making propper contact, then I have a feeling the pump might not be working correctly.


is there any way i could check this?


----------



## garadex

I've felt the pump whilst the computer is on and i can feel it vibrating, so I don't think it could be that


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14216750*
> I've felt the pump whilst the computer is on and i can feel it vibrating, so I don't think it could be that


you mentioned that you noticed the temps while in bios. Are you overclocking at all? What is your Core voltage set at?
what mode are you running on the H80?


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14212201*
> Actually no, I didn't really bother with the Corsair fans.


Congratz man







Nice CPU temps.
It would be cool if you could compare with Corsair stock fans, because I just might get myself a couple of GT1850s


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14216344*
> I thought it might not be connected to the cpu correctly so i removed it tightened screws put it back on and placed the screws on top and made sure they were tight. my system specs are as follows.
> 
> mobo - asus p8p67 evo
> cpu - intel i7 2600k
> h80 is being used with included fans.


You need to turn OFF Q-FAN control for the CPU in the BIOS, so that the pump is running @100% You can also adapt the plug to connect it directly to the power supply.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast;14217133*
> You need to turn OFF Q-FAN control for the CPU in the BIOS, so that the pump is running @100% You can also adapt the plug to connect it directly to the power supply.


It does not need to be adapted. It already connects directly to the PSU.


----------



## burningrave101

Has anyone tested some high speed fans with fan shrouds on the H80 yet? I'm curious to see what the difference is since the H50 and H60 benefit quite a bit from shrouds.


----------



## kody7839

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


How does this stack against the Antec Kuhler 920?? I just ordered the 920... :\\


Here's a comparison of the two:

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...roduction.html


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*


You need to turn OFF Q-FAN control for the CPU in the BIOS, so that the pump is running @100% You can also adapt the plug to connect it directly to the power supply.


How do I turn off q-fan control?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kody7839*


Here's a comparison of the two:

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...roduction.html


Thats a really good comparison, thanks for the link!


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garadex*


How do I turn off q-fan control?


Ok, so go to the BIOS and go to the tab called monitoring or something like that(it has a temperature icon in advanced mode) then just go to CPU fan and the option is there. If you need a screenshot I can make one for you.


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*


Ok, so go to the BIOS and go to the tab called monitoring or something like that(it has a temperature icon in advanced mode) then just go to CPU fan and the option is there. If you need a screenshot I can make one for you.



That would be awesome thanks.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*


Ok, so go to the BIOS and go to the tab called monitoring or something like that(it has a temperature icon in advanced mode) then just go to CPU fan and the option is there. If you need a screenshot I can make one for you.


Screenshot in bios ?

What hax are these ?


----------



## Shame486

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrillex*


Screenshot in bios ?

What hax are these ?











Asus bios. I'm a wizard.


----------



## Apk

Asus FTW. Also, whoever was talking about q-fan and the pump... if you're on the Asus board, just plug the pump into PWRfan and enjoy


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apk*


Asus FTW. Also, whoever was talking about q-fan and the pump... if you're on the Asus board, just plug the pump into PWRfan and enjoy




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why replug when you can just push a button?

yes, I AM A WIZARD


----------



## Skrillex

These hax what are they.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Whats the best way to mount this on my rig?

to the back 120MM fan slot as exhaust or the top slot??


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


Whats the best way to mount this on my rig?

to the back 120MM fan slot as exhaust or the top slot??











Back 120 h80, exhaust
2 top fans should be intake


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hola Fasista!

It should be sometime in July.









By the way, the H80 arrived, here it is;



















So far it's been a great improvement over my Thermaltake FrÃ*o. I am currently using it with a pair of Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM in push/pull, and they're deadsilent at full speed!









The improvement is close to 7ÂºC over the FrÃ*o at least for me, so far it's been a very nice upgrade to me.









Hope you like it!










7'c improvement over the frio is great, happy for you man! i had the same upgrade path (frio to h80), no such luck









just a couple of questions...
1. how do the GTs compare to corsair stock fans?
2. are you using the fan headers on the h80 or mobo?

thanks in advance


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


7'c improvement over the frio is great, happy for you man! i had the same upgrade path (frio to h80), no such luck









just a couple of questions...
1. how do the GTs compare to corsair stock fans?
2. are you using the fan headers on the h80 or mobo?

thanks in advance










Hey,

I think my FrÃ*o was probably not installed 100% properly, maybe that's why it was such a nice upgrade, I don't know, but it's also nice seeing the H80 beating the Noctua NH-D14.

To answer your questions;

1. I haven't tried the Corsair stock fans, I installed the AP-15's right away, they're great.









2. I installed both fans into my fan controller, so the run at 100% all the time.

Cheers.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Yeah but I like the all blackness of the Corsair fans







So might stick with those. if they get too lound will def replace with AP15s


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why replug when you can just push a button?

yes, I AM A WIZARD










I will attempt this when I get chance... one question though how do i do it when my cpu starts overheating within 30 secs of turning it on







quickly?


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garadex*


I will attempt this when I get chance... one question though how do i do it when my cpu starts overheating within 30 secs of turning it on







quickly?


In that case, then grab the pump's 3 pin molex, get an adapter (comes with the H80 I think) and plug it straight into the 4 pin molex from the PSU, so it always runs @ 12v.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hey,

I think my FrÃ*o was probably not installed 100% properly, maybe that's why it was such a nice upgrade, I don't know, but it's also nice seeing the H80 beating the Noctua NH-D14.

To answer your questions;

1. I haven't tried the Corsair stock fans, I installed the AP-15's right away, they're great.









2. I installed both fans into my fan controller, so the run at 100% all the time.

Cheers.


i'd say the frio was fairly decent for me, except the noise...the h80 is nice and compact, but in terms of performance, a tad disappointed to be honest, but maybe it's just the combination of my setup that's throwing out a lot of heat









ok, so you basically didn't even touch the stock fans, are they still in the plastic bag? lol... well i guess if you're happy with the GTs, there is no need to install the stock fans, but maybe, just maybe you will be surprised









thanks for the reply man, appreciated


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


i'd say the frio was fairly decent for me, except the noise...the h80 is nice and compact, but in terms of performance, a tad disappointed to be honest, but maybe it's just the combination of my setup that's throwing out a lot of heat









ok, so you basically didn't even touch the stock fans, are they still in the plastic bag? lol... well i guess if you're happy with the GTs, there is no need to install the stock fans, but maybe, just maybe you will be surprised









thanks for the reply man, appreciated










Yes, they're still in the plastic sealed bag.









I love the AP-15's and they're dead silent.

I gained lots of temperature improvement (With the FrÃ*o I would easily hit +70ÂºC at 4.5Ghz, now I'm at 4.7Ghz and hottest core is 69ÂºC at most







) and also silence, the H80 is soooo much quieter. ^_^


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*


In that case, then grab the pump's 3 pin molex, get an adapter (comes with the H80 I think) and plug it straight into the 4 pin molex from the PSU, so it always runs @ 12v.


I have already plugged the 2 pin molex directly into the psu.


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infected rat*


So was that the stock H80 Corsair fans at 2500rpm versus the stock Noctua fans at 1300rpm. Seriously was anyone expecting the Noctua to win in that particular comparison?

I suppose things will get a bit closer if they are both using like for like fans. The thing with the Noctua is that it cools amazingly considering it only has two ~1300rpm fans on it. If you want to stick more agressive fans on it you can get way better performance. I would expect it to thrash the H80 if you put those two corsair 2500rpm fans on it.



Exactly. My old d14 cooled about 5c better with faster fans. Thats actually one of noctuas selling points is quiet. Corsair? not so much. I bet if you put even just some 2000rpm fans on the d14 it would woop the h80.

If your going to do a comparison, atleast take the time to consider all variables.

I want to give you guys an idea how good the d14 is. My d14 had some 2000rpm cm blademasters on it. I then upgraded to a custom water loop. I saw 5-8c drop in load temps, thats it. Most will tell you when upgrading to a full water loop you should see an instant 10-15c drop in temps.
That means my d14 with 2000rpm fans was just 5c off par with custom water cooling.

When people compare there loops to someone elses, first thing they ask is what fans are you using. Heatsinks should be treated the same way.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yes, they're still in the plastic sealed bag.









I love the AP-15's and they're dead silent.

I gained lots of temperature improvement (With the FrÃ*o I would easily hit +70ÂºC at 4.5Ghz, now I'm at 4.7Ghz and hottest core is 69ÂºC at most







) and also silence, the H80 is soooo much quieter. ^_^


Hey dude that sounds awesome. The Corsair rep however said their fans in "Balance Mode" run the same RPM scythe and push more air, run quieter, and have better static pressure. I would love it if you could test this please. Because I really find it hard to believe.


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Hey dude that sounds awesome. The Corsair rep however said their fans in "Balance Mode" run the same RPM scythe and push more air, run quieter, and have better static pressure. I would love it if you could test this please. Because I really find it hard to believe.


Yes, please test.


----------



## gindustries

can the inbuilt fan controller adjust fan speed for nf p12 ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


Hey dude that sounds awesome. The Corsair rep however said their fans in "Balance Mode" run the same RPM scythe and push more air, run quieter, and have better static pressure. I would love it if you could test this please. Because I really find it hard to believe.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*


Yes, please test.


Sorry guys but I have a lan party (Euskal Encounter #19) next week and I don't have time to test the Corsair fans right now, as I need to finish some school work too...

But I can tell you I am VERY happy with the GT's @ 1850RPM, they're dead silent and push a great amount of air, this cooler with the AP-15's were a great upgrade over my Thermaltake FrÃ*o.


----------



## TMallory

Got mine today, sitting right next to me









Probably gonna slap it on in a couple of hours, should be interesting


----------



## Horsemama1956

Probably pick one of these up soon enough, if only to get rid of the huge slab in the middle of my board. Not interested in full on water, either. It should work amazingly with an i3, hopefully.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast;14222450*
> Back 120 h80, exhaust
> 2 top fans should be intake


I would say the opposite. Unless graphics heat is exhausting out the back. The H80 should be used as intake for best performance and top ones as exhaust because hot air rises.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14226405*
> I would say the opposite. Unless graphics heat is exhausting out the back. The H80 should be used as intake for best performance and top ones as exhaust because hot air rises.


The way I've setup my CM690 is 2 scythe on the h50 push/pull out then 2x140mm at the top also pushing out. The one 140 in the front in and 2x120 at the bottom pushing in. the reason I don't want to put my h50 fans pulling in is there's no air filter at the back tso that would be a crap load of dust coming in and I'd have to clean my PC monthly/weekly whereas this way I've cleaned it twice in the past year. I suppose pushing in would give me maybe at best 2degrees lower temps on the cpu but that's nothing really.


----------



## beefdog

Heres my H50 Result. H80 result will be up later today

****EDIT**** Added h80 Result!!! The biggest difference between these 2 is the h80 Cools the cpu soo much faster after the load is off. Both after 3 runs of Ibt


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14226405*
> I would say the opposite. Unless graphics heat is exhausting out the back. The H80 should be used as intake for best performance and top ones as exhaust because hot air rises.


The hot air rises thing can be largely ignored. Inside a computer case hot air goes where you push it with your fans, this effect totally obliterates heat rising due to convection. Although I would agree the H80 would do best used to intake air rather than output it.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;14227340*
> The hot air rises thing can be largely ignored. Inside a computer case hot air goes where you push it with your fans, this effect totally obliterates heat rising due to convection. Although I would agree the H80 would do best used to intake air rather than output it.


Iv'e seen this said b4 but would like to see the actual tests proving it as, if you push cold air in from the top hot air rising from the bottom you get warm air in the middle in most cases that would be around the cpu ram area. In theory it could make the air cooler around the cpu then having top fans as exhaust and the hot air going out the top. But you couldn't use the fans to push hot air out the bottom of the case


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14227727*
> Iv'e seen this said b4 but would like to see the actual tests proving it as, if you push cold air in from the top hot air rising from the bottom you get warm air in the middle in most cases that would be around the cpu ram area. In theory it could make the air cooler around the cpu then having top fans as exhaust and the hot air going out the top. But you couldn't use the fans to push hot air out the bottom of the case


He's right - convection requires a big temp difference, and even if the inside of the case is 10-20C warmer than outside, it's not really enough for convection to be strong on such a small scale. It's like lighting a match in an airplane hangar.


----------



## kcuestag

So far I'm impressed with the Corsair H80 + x2 AP-15 fans.

It works way better than my old Thermaltake Frío, this is what I had and have;

Thermaltake Frío + i7 2600k @ 4.5Ghz 1.290v + [email protected] = 69-73ºC
Corsair H80 + i7 2600k @ 4.7Ghz 1.335v + [email protected] = 65-69ºC

As you see it was an epic improvement for me.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14228104*
> He's right - convection requires a big temp difference, and even if the inside of the case is 10-20C warmer than outside, it's not really enough for convection to be strong on such a small scale. It's like lighting a match in an airplane hangar.


I get the top fans as intake rear fan as exhaust would work
But you still couldn't use fans to push hot air out of the bottom of case which this statement *Inside a computer case hot air goes where you push it with your fans* would imply, unless they pushed mega amount of air you would always get a warm area where the cold and hot mix


----------



## beefdog

H80 Results added


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefdog;14228973*
> H80 Results added


Wow that's pretty impressive 10-11 degree drop on the H50. I think the H100 is going to be an awesome upgrade for me then as I'll run 4 fans on it 2scythe and the 2 corsair ones









@curiousgeorge can you confirm that the H100 fans in balanced mode operate at the same rpm the AP-15s do?


----------



## TMallory

The H80 seems like a pretty solid cooler. I replaced my stock Intel cooler with one today and saw load temps in Prime95 drop from the high 60's to under 50.


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14226405*
> I would say the opposite. Unless graphics heat is exhausting out the back. The H80 should be used as intake for best performance and top ones as exhaust because hot air rises.


Air goes where you push it. My H70 and motherboard got VAST improvements when setting top to intake. GFX stayed same. Silverstone has a great and illustrated article on this.


----------



## TMallory

Yeah I'm pretty sure I have mine pulling air into the case, at least that's how they tell you to install it. I've got a huge 200mm fan on top so I'm not too worried, might swap 'em out for two 120mm's though.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greenback*


I get the top fans as intake rear fan as exhaust would work
But you still couldn't use fans to push hot air out of the bottom of case which this statement *Inside a computer case hot air goes where you push it with your fans* would imply, unless they pushed mega amount of air you would always get a warm area where the cold and hot mix


You'd be surprised. The only reason bottom exhaust doesn't work well is typically because there's a lot of resistance on the bottom of the case with carpet/flooring, etc.

You absolutely could get air to go out the bottom, top, sides, back, front - wherever. The convection effect just isn't strong enough in a case. Like I said, it exists, but it's like a lit match in an airplane hangar. Technically it's heating up all the air and moving it upwards, but it's immeasurable and with a single fan you could blow that match out pretty easily and cancel out any effect.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


the reason I don't want to put my h50 fans pulling in is there's no air filter at the back tso that would be a crap load of dust coming in and I'd have to clean my PC monthly/weekly whereas this way I've cleaned it twice in the past year. I suppose pushing in would give me maybe at best 2degrees lower temps on the cpu but that's nothing really.


I bought a silverstone dust filter for $3 off of Amazon and put some 3M double sided tape to the back and stuck it on the oustide of my case where the H80 is pulling air in. It is easy to take off and clean, and the 3M tape leaves no residue on my case.


----------



## Carnaged

Hi all,

This is my first post, I got my H80 yesterday in a new build that I had made for me. However they didn't attach the fans to the CPU block they had them on the motherboard so I switched the fans round and now they are controlled via the CPU block.

I run on the balanced setting and I'm getting the following,;

38 35 40 32

The room temp is 21.9c

My processor is the I7 2600K at stock and the processor is currently running at 3510mhz.Its currently doing a few updates and web browsing.

What sort of temps should I be aiming for with this? I have a Coolermaster Storm Enforcer case.


----------



## Kdude6

And talking about convection if you can aid it, you are just helping out natural airflow. I'm not concerned with convection inside a case as much as I am with outside the case. It's only natural for cooler air to be lower to the ground and warmer to the top. Silverstone has their cases with exhaust at the top for a reason. If you are like me and your case is on the floor there is usually cooler air towards the floor than the top of your case. If you have graphics exhaust and cpu exhaust going out the back of your case then warm air is going to rise. Some of that is going to circulate back into your case if you have top fans as intake. There is no way the warm exhaust is going to make it back down to where your front or bottom intakes are at. That is what I was mainly going for. Sorry if I didn't convey that thoroughly in my previous statement.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Hi all,

This is my first post, I got my H80 yesterday in a new build that I had made for me. However they didn't attach the fans to the CPU block they had them on the motherboard so I switched the fans round and now they are controlled via the CPU block.

I run on the balanced setting and I'm getting the following,;

38 35 40 32

The room temp is 21.9c

My processor is the I7 2600K at stock and the processor is currently running at 3510mhz.Its currently doing a few updates and web browsing.

What sort of temps should I be aiming for with this? I have a Coolermaster Storm Enforcer case.


Iddle temperatures are kinda useless, we need to know LOAD temperatures with OCCT, IBT, or Linx.


----------



## Ftimster

Just got my h80 and need to know can I use the mounting hardware from my h70 don't really want to pull the motherboard??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ftimster*


Just got my h80 and need to know can I use the mounting hardware from my h70 don't really want to pull the motherboard??


I doubt it, they're completely different in terms of installation.

You'll need to pull the motherboard off.


----------



## Ftimster

Grrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


You'd be surprised. The only reason bottom exhaust doesn't work well is typically because there's a lot of resistance on the bottom of the case with carpet/flooring, etc.

You absolutely could get air to go out the bottom, top, sides, back, front - wherever. The convection effect just isn't strong enough in a case. Like I said, it exists, but it's like a lit match in an airplane hangar. Technically it's heating up all the air and moving it upwards, but it's immeasurable and with a single fan you could blow that match out pretty easily and cancel out any effect.


Very well put. People should actually listen to testing results from other people instead of saying HERP HOT AIR RISES DERP


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Iddle temperatures are kinda useless, we need to know LOAD temperatures with OCCT, IBT, or Linx.


Thanks for the reply,

I had prime 95 installed and I ran that for 10 minutes;

Minimum
30 29 34 26

Maximum
47 51 57 47

Room ambient is 22.2c, fan speed set to balanced setting.


----------



## xyz1200

At last is better install the h80 whit fans take cold air to ext form the case or the the air in the case and push it out? I have a 200mm fan on the top and it push aout the hot air and teh the h80 take cold air from out the case and blow in? I do a correct setup? I follow the instruction from the h80 box.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xyz1200*


At last is better install the h80 whit fans take cold air to ext form the case or the the air in the case and push it out? I have a 200mm fan on the top and it push aout the hot air and teh the h80 take cold air from out the case and blow in? I do a correct setup? I follow the instruction from the h80 box.


I installed mine the way they showed it: both fans pulling air into the case. I have a top 200mm fan as well, which pulls the hot air out (how air goes upwards anyway). I also have front/side intake fans as well.


----------



## mak1skav

With my H50 i have 3-4Â°C lower temps when i have it to take air from outside of the case than push air from inside-outside. So i guess the same thing will happen with H80 too.

My case is a HAF-932 and i have mounted the H50 at the front 5.25" bays.


----------



## Axon14

So let's get some real talk here: I've got a Prolimatech Megahalems w/2 Scythe Gentle Typhoons at around 1400 RPM (I think they're AP-15?). My temps kinda suck - mid 80s at load. Will the H80 or even the H100 do better?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axon14*


So let's get some real talk here: I've got a Prolimatech Megahalems w/2 Scythe Gentle Typhoons at around 1400 RPM (I think they're AP-15?). My temps kinda suck - mid 80s at load. Will the H80 or even the H100 do better?


There has to be something wrong, what's your room temp?

Either ways, the H80 should be a nice upgrade considering it is better than a Noctua NH-D14 (4ÂºC) which is also better than your Megahalems.


----------



## Axon14

Room temp is high...maybe 77f? Sometimes higher. I live in a co-op with many old tenants, and they constantly ***** about the cold.

My temps have always been sky high. My old i7 920 @ 3.6 would max out at around 75. 1.2v? Not high voltage at all. Basically every chip/cooler combo I've had has produced high ass temps. I'm not incompetent; my fan placement is fine and so is my wiring. It's seated correctly, etc etc.


----------



## Ftimster

Hay guys little off topic just got my h80 and 990x chip but when I got the 990x I took a close look at the side of the CPU that touches the pins on the motherboard and it seems to have been locked down on a board I can see where pins have made contact with the NEW CPU ..... ***......is this ok??did I get a used 990x?? Does intel lock them down on a test board should there be contact marks on the chip I'm quite pissed at the moment!!??!!


----------



## Carnaged

I am happy with the H80 as a default cooler but I won't be able to do any overclocking with it.

I thought I would test my I7 2600K at 4.5ghz so set the multiplier to 45 and the Vcore to 1.270 at level 7 load line and within 15 seconds it was reaching 72c, this is on the balanced fan setting. I don't really want to put it on performance as it gets too loud.

Not sure what else I can do to get the temps down


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14239512*
> I am happy with the H80 as a default cooler but I won't be able to do any overclocking with it.
> 
> I thought I would test my I7 2600K at 4.5ghz so set the multiplier to 45 and the Vcore to 1.270 at level 7 load line and within 15 seconds it was reaching 72c, this is on the balanced fan setting. I don't really want to put it on performance as it gets too loud.
> 
> Not sure what else I can do to get the temps down


Something has to be wrong there.

I have mine @ 4.8Ghz 1.35v right now and with a room temperature of 28ºC-30ºC hottest I have seen is 72-73ºC, if I put the A/C, it stays below 70ºC at all times.

It is a pretty nice cooler imo, I'm sure you've done something wrong there in your installation, or your room is simply too hot.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14239553*
> Something has to be wrong there.
> 
> I have mine @ 4.8Ghz 1.35v right now and with a room temperature of 28ºC-30ºC hottest I have seen is 72-73ºC, if I put the A/C, it stays below 70ºC at all times.
> 
> It is a pretty nice cooler imo, I'm sure you've done something wrong there in your installation, or your room is simply too hot.


I didn't install the cooler it was part of a build I had made by a company, I'm unsure what they could have done wrong really.

My room temp is 24C

The two fans are plugged into the CPU block, one is pulling one is pushing air. The power connector is plugged into a connector and the CPU cable is plugged into the CPU fan for monitoring.

The radiator is installed so that the pipes are coming out of the bottom of the radiator.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14239553*
> Something has to be wrong there.
> 
> I have mine @ 4.8Ghz 1.35v right now and with a room temperature of 28ºC-30ºC hottest I have seen is 72-73ºC, if I put the A/C, it stays below 70ºC at all times.
> 
> It is a pretty nice cooler imo, I'm sure you've done something wrong there in your installation, or your room is simply too hot.


HEY YOU! don't be lazy test the corsair fans for us PLOX


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14239611*
> I didn't install the cooler it was part of a build I had made by a company, I'm unsure what they could have done wrong really.
> 
> My room temp is 24C
> 
> The two fans are plugged into the CPU block, one is pulling one is pushing air. The power connector is plugged into a connector and the CPU cable is plugged into the CPU fan for monitoring.
> 
> The radiator is installed so that the pipes are coming out of the bottom of the radiator.


Maybe they installed the fans wrong? Maybe one is pushing air out and one is pulling air in. At the same RPM they would zero each other out and no air would be going through the rad. Check how much air flows out the back of your rad, or if they set it to pull in open your case and see if air is being pushed in.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;14239657*
> Maybe they installed the fans wrong? Maybe one is pushing air out and one is pulling air in. At the same RPM they would zero each other out and no air would be going through the rad. Check how much air flows out the back of your rad, or if they set it to pull in open your case and see if air is being pushed in.


If you were looking at the case head on the one on the left of the radiator is exhausting air at the one on the right of the radiator is blowing air into the radiator.


----------



## Ftimster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster;14239287*
> Hay guys little off topic just got my h80 and 990x chip but when I got the 990x I took a close look at the side of the CPU that touches the pins on the motherboard and it seems to have been locked down on a board I can see where pins have made contact with the NEW CPU ..... ***......is this ok??did I get a used 990x?? Does intel lock them down on a test board should there be contact marks on the chip I'm quite pissed at the moment!!??!!


Ps intel factory sticker was opened stay away from portable guy bad seller!


----------



## TMallory

I ran Prime95 at a bunch of different frequencies/voltages and I've yet to see my i5 hit 60 degrees under load. I'm using the balanced setting. Ran 12 hours at 4.3ghz, 5 hours at 4.5ghz, couple of hours at 4.6ghz with vcore rating ranging from 1.35-1.39.


----------



## Carnaged

Is the only way for me to know if there is a problem to try and reseat the CPU block? From what I have seen the thermal compound comes pre applied, I am failing to see how they could of installed that wrong. Should I try and tilt the radiator the other way so the pipes come from the top instead of the bottom?

Could someone confirm this is also correct;

The 2 fans go into the CPU block, the power connector from the CPU block plugs into the motherboard and you can also plug the CPU rpm cable into the motherboard? My case is the cm storm enforcer.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;14191591*
> Push-pull GT AP-15 or San Ace H1011. The D14 will still win.


This is why I don't care about stock fan performance. I have better fans than what comes with any of these coolers, except for maybe the D14.


----------



## burningrave101

I don't know if this has been mentioned already or not but if it hasn't anyone installing the H80 should make sure you have clearance on your motherboard and that the block is NOT coming into contact with any surrounding capacitors near the CPU socket.

I just installed the H80 today on my new 2600k build using a GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 and since I also have a Silverstone FT02 like the OP I installed the block in the same orientation and as soon as I started checking my temps I knew something had to be wrong. My idle temps weren't horrible considering my ambients but as soon as I started Prime95 the cores quickly shot up to 80C.

I got to looking and feeling around the block and come to find out the lip of it was resting on top of a row of capacitors preventing it from actually touching the CPU fully even though I had it screwed down tight. So I took it off and there was only about 25% or less of the thermal pad on the bottom portion of the CPU while the rest had made no contact with the block.

Now after cleaning the thermal pad off, turning the block 90 degrees so that the tubes are facing the RAM, and reseating it with MX-3 my temps are more along the lines where they should be at 45-50C under load in Prime95 at stock speeds and 1.275v.

So OP, if you haven't already I would recommend reseating the H80 and turning it to the right because I have a Rampage III as well and although I haven't tried installing the H80 on it just judging from where the capacitors are located i think the lip of the block may be hitting them and not tightening down fully on your CPU.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I ran Prime95 at a bunch of different frequencies/voltages and I've yet to see my i5 hit 60 degrees under load. I'm using the balanced setting. Ran 12 hours at 4.3ghz, 5 hours at 4.5ghz, couple of hours at 4.6ghz with vcore rating ranging from 1.35-1.39.











awesome temps you're getting there


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I don't know if this has been mentioned already or not but if it hasn't anyone installing the H80 should make sure you have clearance on your motherboard and that the block is NOT coming into contact with any surrounding capacitors near the CPU socket.

I just installed the H80 today on my new 2600k build using a GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 and since I also have a Silverstone FT02 like the OP I installed the block in the same orientation and as soon as I started checking my temps I knew something had to be wrong. My idle temps weren't horrible considering my ambients but as soon as I started Prime95 the cores quickly shot up to 80C.

I got to looking and feeling around the block and come to find out the lip of it was resting on top of a row of capacitors preventing it from actually touching the CPU fully even though I had it screwed down tight. So I took it off and there was only about 25% or less of the thermal pad on the bottom portion of the CPU while the rest had made no contact with the block.

Now after cleaning the thermal pad off, turning the block 90 degrees so that the tubes are facing the RAM, and reseating it with MX-3 my temps are more along the lines where they should be at 45-50C under load in Prime95 at stock speeds and 1.275v.

So OP, if you haven't already I would recommend reseating the H80 and turning it to the right because I have a Rampage III as well and although I haven't tried installing the H80 on it just judging from where the capacitors are located i think the lip of the block may be hitting them and not tightening down fully on your CPU.


man you are probably right, i just checked for any clearance between the h80 block and the caps, 2 caps were halfway under the block, i tried to stick a piece of paper in between the caps and the block, there seems to have no gap, or the fitting is perfect and the block and the caps are just touching...but i somehow doubt that...

i never thought orientation matters 'cause i thought the h80 unit is a square, oh well i guess it's not, lol, i will reseat tonight and see if temps improve

great discovery _*burningrave101*_


----------



## Phos

These fans look a lot like some of Lian-Li's fans, or the impeller does at least. The housing is different, but the impeller is identical apart from those three mold imperfections on the hub.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phos*


These fans look a lot like some of Lian-Li's fans, or the impeller does at least. The housing is different, but the impeller is identical apart from those three mold imperfections on the hub.


a lot of fans look the same, but you'd be surprised how they differ in performance...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beefdog*


Heres my H50 Result. H80 result will be up later today

****EDIT**** Added h80 Result!!! The biggest difference between these 2 is the h80 Cools the cpu soo much faster after the load is off. Both after 3 runs of Ibt


yup, added your comparison to the original post, thanks!


----------



## Phos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


a lot of fans look the same, but you'd be surprised how they differ in performance...


I'm well aware of how many fans share the same overall forward swept blade layout, but this is no passing resemblance. Upon closer inspection I'm spotting more differences, but they're the only two fans I can think of that use that blade design.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phos*


I'm well aware of how many fans share the same overall forward swept blade layout, but this is no passing resemblance. Upon closer inspection I'm spotting more differences, but they're the only two fans I can think of that use that blade design.


i never owned anything from lian li (expen*cough*sive)

i never stared at my corsair fans for longer than 10 seconds, lol

if you say they are similar than good for lian li (performance wise), 'cause the corsair fans sure shift a lot of air at full blast! but if the lian li fans sound anything like the corsair fans at 12v, i'm not sure if their cases would sell though


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I don't know if this has been mentioned already or not but if it hasn't anyone installing the H80 should make sure you have clearance on your motherboard and that the block is NOT coming into contact with any surrounding capacitors near the CPU socket.

I just installed the H80 today on my new 2600k build using a GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD5-B3 and since I also have a Silverstone FT02 like the OP I installed the block in the same orientation and as soon as I started checking my temps I knew something had to be wrong. My idle temps weren't horrible considering my ambients but as soon as I started Prime95 the cores quickly shot up to 80C.

I got to looking and feeling around the block and come to find out the lip of it was resting on top of a row of capacitors preventing it from actually touching the CPU fully even though I had it screwed down tight. So I took it off and there was only about 25% or less of the thermal pad on the bottom portion of the CPU while the rest had made no contact with the block.

Now after cleaning the thermal pad off, turning the block 90 degrees so that the tubes are facing the RAM, and reseating it with MX-3 my temps are more along the lines where they should be at 45-50C under load in Prime95 at stock speeds and 1.275v.

So OP, if you haven't already I would recommend reseating the H80 and turning it to the right because I have a Rampage III as well and although I haven't tried installing the H80 on it just judging from where the capacitors are located i think the lip of the block may be hitting them and not tightening down fully on your CPU.


Maybe this is why my setup has not been great so far, I have the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 maybe I am suffering from a similar problem.


----------



## Coolwaters

only 2c improvement with the H100? with dual radiators???probably needs better pump.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Maybe this is why my setup has not been great so far, I have the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 maybe I am suffering from a similar problem.


what case do you have?

and is the little man icon on your h80 up straight or lying flat on the side?


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


what case do you have?

and is the little man icon on your h80 up straight or lying flat on the side?


I have a cooler master storm enforcer case, as for the little man I'm not sure as this system was pre built for me. Where should I look?

Apologies the little man is straight up

Having a feel straight under where the pipes come out of the CPU block there is a capacitor directly underneath


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


I have a cooler master storm enforcer case, as for the little man I'm not sure as this system was pre built for me. Where should I look?

Apologies the little man is straight up


the little man on my h80 is up straight as well, but due to my case layout, my mobo is rotated 90 degrees clockwise, so that's where the problem arise i guess.

but for your case and h80 orientation, the cpu block should not be obstructed by your capacitors around the cpu area according to _burningrave101_...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Having a feel straight under where the pipes come out of the CPU block there is a capacitor directly underneath


just googled your mobo, the two capacitors near the ram slots are quite far from your cpu socket, i think it should clear your block. try fed a piece of paper underneath the hoses and the caps directly below and check if there is any clearance if you can't see it


----------



## kcuestag

It doesn't seem to be a problem with my Raven RV02B-W case.

I set the pump so the Corsair logo looks straight to me, I did see the capacitors were too close, but looks like it fitted perfectly in my mobo.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


the little man on my h80 is up straight as well, but due to my case layout, my mobo is rotated 90 degrees clockwise, so that's where the problem arise i guess.

but for your case and h80 orientation, the cpu block should not be obstructed by your capacitors around the cpu area according to _burningrave101_...


Underneath the pipes is a capacitor if that is the right term I wonder if that is causing a problem. Will have to ink about taking it off and rotating it the best possible way. If I take it off and see that the paste has not spread properly then this will confirm the problem.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Underneath the pipes is a capacitor if that is the right term I wonder if that is causing a problem. Will have to ink about taking it off and rotating it the best possible way. If I take it off and see that the paste has not spread properly then this will confirm the problem.


don't take it off just yet, try to check if there is any gap between the caps and the hoses which i mentioned in my previous post.

also, if you look at this pic...








you can clearly see that the copper cold plate is a rectangle, and at the moment, the longer sides are vertical in your system, look how your caps are located on your mobo...








if you rotate your mobo, it is very likely that the cpu block will be obstructed by the caps on the left of the cpu socket


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It doesn't seem to be a problem with my Raven RV02B-W case.

I set the pump so the Corsair logo looks straight to me, I did see the capacitors were too close, but looks like it fitted perfectly in my mobo.


lucky you! i checked this morning just before i left for work, and i have 2 caps just underneath my cpu block, and there is no gap between them...not sure if that's a perfect fit or the caps are actually lifting the cpu block a little. i will reseat tonight for sure, will see if it helps temps at all


----------



## kcuestag

This is how mine's set;










Forgot to take the sticker off, so the pump is too shiny there.









My temps are great so I am going to leave it as it is.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Hmm, interesting discovery with the pump / block size and capacitors.. honestly never crossed my mind









Looked at my install and noticed I seem to have been lucky and get it right on round 1, or EVGA just knew where to put the caps


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This is how mine's set;










Forgot to take the sticker off, so the pump is too shiny there.









My temps are great so I am going to leave it as it is.


i don't have a head on pic, but those 2 caps at the top closest to the cpu socket seem to be a problem...










and here you see, the cap is halfway under my h80 block.......


----------



## kcuestag

Your temps are great, I'm quite sure it is seated 100% properly, I wouldn't bother to re-seat it, considering your temps are great and the thermal paste included in the H80 is probably the best you'll find...

Just keep it as it is, you're not going to improve more, you've already got great temps.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


Hmm, interesting discovery with the pump / block size and capacitors.. honestly never crossed my mind









Looked at my install and noticed I seem to have been lucky and get it right on round 1, or EVGA just knew where to put the caps




















hmmm, i'm actually quite surprised your h80 clears the caps, 'cause the caps seem a lot closer to your cpu socket than mine... unless they are shorter in height...?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Your temps are great, I'm quite sure it is seated 100% properly, I wouldn't bother to re-seat it, considering your temps are great and the thermal paste included in the H80 is probably the best you'll find...

Just keep it as it is, you're not going to improve more, you've already got great temps.


haha, i've actually reseated a dozen times already, when i reseated the first time with mx-3, i wish i never did. but i'm now using liquid ultra, and it's awesome, a million miles better than my old mx-3...

anyway, i don't really mind reseating, i'm not entirely happy with my temps to be honest, and if i can be sure the h80 is making proper contact with the cpu, and temps still stay the same then at least i've found closure, lol


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


don't take it off just yet, try to check if there is any gap between the caps and the hoses which i mentioned in my previous post.

also, if you look at this pic...








you can clearly see that the copper cold plate is a rectangle, and at the moment, the longer sides are vertical in your system, look how your caps are located on your mobo...








if you rotate your mobo, it is very likely that the cpu block will be obstructed by the caps on the left of the cpu socket


Yeah you are probably right looking at those pics, what about turning the block so that the little guy is upside down as the capacitors are smaller on the left side. Where the hose comes out at the moment is right on the second capacitor down on the right hand side. I wonder if I did that if the pipes would be too close to the radiator


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Yeah you are probably right looking at those pics, what about turning the block so that the little guy is upside down as the capacitors are smaller on the left side. Where the hose comes out at the moment is right on the second capacitor down on the right hand side. I wonder if I did that if the pipes would be too close to the radiator


did you try with a piece of paper to see if there is any gap between the caps on the right and your pipes? if there is i'd say don't bother re-seating, the stock thermal compound is actually really good









if there is clearance just so you know you won't damage your caps, you could grab a screw driver and tighten down the cpu block a little if the original mount is not tight enough, but be sensible with the tightening, you don't wanna damage your mobo

besides, i don't actually see how turning the cpu block upside down will help...surely having the hoses coming out from the lower right side of the block (your current position) is much better than having them at the upper left side, right?


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


did you try with a piece of paper to see if there is any gap between the caps on the right and your pipes? if there is i'd say don't bother re-seating, the stock thermal compound is actually really good









if there is clearance just so you know you won't damage your caps, you could grab a screw driver and tighten down the cpu block a little if the original mount is not tight enough, but be sensible with the tightening, you don't wanna damage your mobo

besides, i don't actually see how turning the cpu block upside down will help...surely having the hoses coming out from the lower right side of the block (your current position) is much better than having them at the upper left side, right?


Apologies there is a gap underneath the capacitor on the right, however the screws on that side feel tight. How tight should I go, if they already feel tight is there any point trying to tighten further?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Apologies there is a gap underneath the capacitor on the right, however the screws on that side feel tight. How tight should I go, if they already feel tight is there any point trying to tighten further?


if it feels tight then there is no need to put more pressure on it, you can make sure all 4 screws are roughly the same tightness so that it should give you a more even temperature across all cores.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


if it feels tight then there is no need to put more pressure on it, you can make sure all 4 screws are roughly the same tightness so that it should give you a more even temperature across all cores.


They all feel about same tightness to be honest, my ambient temp is currently 21.2c

My I7 2600K idle core temps are as follows;

28 29 32 25

Full Prime 95 core temps;

45 49 52 45

Are considered bad temps compared to what some of you are getting


----------



## jamesaevans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*




















In the images above the rectangular base plate is orientated vertically (taller than wider), and the motherboard socket also appears to be oriented vertically.

Assuming that the base plate does not conflict with the capacitors on the motherboard, is this the best orientation, or is there no performance difference in how the base plate is orientated as long as it maked a good and even contact?

James


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


They all feel about same tightness to be honest, my ambient temp is currently 21.2c

My I7 2600K idle core temps are as follows;

28 29 32 25

Full Prime 95 core temps;

45 49 52 45

Are considered bad temps compared to what some of you are getting


this is at stock clocks and stock volts?

if yes, i'd say they're pretty good, at stock at least

for comparison my 950 @ 3.82 is idling at 40'c lol


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


this is at stock clocks and stock volts?

if yes, i'd say they're pretty good, at stock at least

for comparison my 950 @ 3.82 is idling at 40'c lol


This is at stock volts and stock clock on the balanced fan profile.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamesaevans*


In the images above the rectangular base plate is orientated vertically (taller than wider), and the motherboard socket also appears to be oriented vertically.

Assuming that the base plate does not conflict with the capacitors on the motherboard, is this the best orientation, or is there no performance difference in how the base plate is orientated as long as it maked a good and even contact?

James


personally i believe the answer to your question is, yes, it is the best orientation. having the pipes on the side would puts less strain on the pump, as the water goes through the block sideways rather than up&down(gravity affects the water going upwards)

same goes with the radiator as well, if you can have the hoses connected to the rad to be positioned on the side of the rad instead of on top or below, it should theoretically help flow rate as well. i'm talking about cases that allow rads to be mounted to the rear btw

for my case, where i can only mount the rad to the top of my case, i think that surely isn't helping flowrate as the pump has to push all that water upwards against gravity into the rad...

just my personal thought...


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


This is at stock volts and stock clock on the balanced fan profile.


what is stock volts by the way?







i don't own a 2600k so i don't know much about it, comparing to my 950, the 2600k runs very damn cool

but i know it's pointless comparing 1st gen i7 to 2nd gen, so i guess it's better to ask some 2nd gen i7 owners about your 2600k temps...

seeing all those nice low temps really makes me want to upgrade, lol


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


what is stock volts by the way?







i don't own a 2600k so i don't know much about it, comparing to my 950, the 2600k runs very damn cool

but i know it's pointless comparing 1st gen i7 to 2nd gen, so i guess it's better to ask some 2nd gen i7 owners about your 2600k temps...

seeing all those nice low temps really makes me want to upgrade, lol


I gave my CPU a quick overclock, it will do 4.4GHZ on stock volts, here are the numbers after 10 minutes on prime 95;

55 60 64 56

Volts are 1.225 or some derivative thereof


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


I gave my CPU a quick overclock, it will do 4.4GHZ on stock volts, here are the numbers after 10 minutes on prime 95;

55 60 64 56

Volts are 1.2 or some derivative thereof


for maximum heat, i'd try a a few runs of _intel burn test_ with _max_ ram settings, or at least _very high_

it depends on how far you want to push your overclock really, at 4.4ghz load under 60 on average sounds absolutely fine to me


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


for maximum heat, i'd try a a few runs of _intel burn test_ with _max_ ram settings, or at least _very high_

it depends on how far you want to push your overclock really, at 4.4ghz load under 60 on average sounds absolutely fine to me


Thanks for the information, basically I wanted to make sure that my temps were alright and that I could have the option to over clock in the future when something begins to tax my PC, for the moment I don't really see the need but I like to be prepared for all outcomes. The 4.4 seems like a nice overclock to me as you can do it at stock voltage.

What temps do you want to stay below 70c or 80c I notice the tpu numbers I think they are called, away from my PC now on real temp and there is always around 40-50c to play with.

I'll give the intel burn a go later and post back my results


----------



## Reworker

I recently installed a H80 in a Raven RV02 Evo. I have the Gigabyte Z68X-UD7 motherboard, with an identical capacitor configuration to the Z68X-UD5.

I'm waiting for my GPU to arrive so can't post any temps. I've orientated the pump so that the coolant pipes are closest to the RAM slots as per the photo. As soon as I receive my GPU I'll post temps.


----------



## beefdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;14257176*
> I recently installed a H80 in a Raven RV02 Evo. I have the Gigabyte Z68X-UD7 motherboard, with an identical capacitor configuration to the Z68X-UD5.
> 
> I'm waiting for my GPU to arrive so can't post any temps. I've orientated the pump so that the coolant pipes are closest to the RAM slots as per the photo. As soon as I receive my GPU I'll post temps.


I wish i could do that in my rv01. My Nb heatsink on my classified gets in the way, so i have it in the drive bays lol.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters;14255280*
> only 2c improvement with the H100? with dual radiators???probably needs better pump.


Because the h80 has push-pull fans while the H100 comes only with one pair.
The thin rad of the H100 should do great with 4x silent fans such as GT ap-14 or noctuas


----------



## erik257

ok, after a closer inspection, it turns out my h80's block is not resting on the caps, but boy it's a tight fit, i'd say the clearance is maybe about a 3rd of a mm...

i literally have nothing to blame for my high temps now, lol, just gonna accept it and get on with life now









i've turned ht off, left the 3x ap181s on low and the h80 on quiet mode...

@ 3818 mhz
ambient 28.7'c
idles at 42'c (google chrome + itunes)
load at 64.8'c (ibt very high)

literally silent, happy


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14257441*
> ok, after a closer inspection, it turns out my h80's block is not resting on the caps, but boy it's a tight fit, i'd say the clearance is maybe about a 3rd of a mm...
> 
> i literally have nothing to blame for my high temps now, lol, just gonna accept it and get on with life now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've turned ht off, left the 3x ap181s on low and the h80 on quiet mode...
> 
> @ 3818 mhz
> ambient 28.7'c
> idles at 42'c (google chrome + itunes)
> load at 64.8'c (ibt very high)
> 
> literally silent, happy


That's what I actually did last night...

Lowered my OC to 4.6Ghz (Instead of 4.7Ghz, although I kept HT ON), and also lowered the AP181 fans on the case to Low profile.

Now I am [email protected] and it is dead silent, in fact, I woke up this morning and first thing came through my mind was, did my computer have a BSOD or crash?









I couldn't even hear it! This is lovely.


----------



## CattleCorn

What does ibt mean?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14257474*
> That's what I actually did last night...
> 
> Lowered my OC to 4.6Ghz (Instead of 4.7Ghz, although I kept HT ON), and also lowered the AP181 fans on the case to Low profile.
> 
> Now I am [email protected] and it is dead silent, in fact, I woke up this morning and first thing came through my mind was, did my computer have a BSOD or crash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even hear it! This is lovely.


lol, good stuff

i turned off ht as i don't really need it these days, especially during the summer time, might turn it back on when winter comes









i'm finding the h80's balanced mode rather noisy as well these days, might have to get some ap15s like you did


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14257493*
> What does ibt mean?


intel burn test


----------



## Carnaged

I think that I may have figured out why my temps were looking higher than normal on an overclock. I followed some internet instructions that said to do the following on my board to get 4.5ghz

Clock ratio 45
Multi - Steps load line 7
CPU Vcore 1.270v

My temps on a prime 95 run go to 70c on balanced setting but when I reboot to change my settings back the motherboard is saying my Vcore is 1.345 I think it was. It seems to want to go to that when its set to Auto as well.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14257580*
> I think that I may have figured out why my temps were looking higher than normal on an overclock. I followed some internet instructions that said to do the following on my board to get 4.5ghz
> 
> Clock ratio 45
> Multi - Steps load line 7
> CPU Vcore 1.270v
> 
> My temps on a prime 95 run go to 70c on balanced setting but when I reboot to change my settings back the motherboard is saying my Vcore is 1.345 I think it was. It seems to want to go to that when its set to Auto as well.


did you forget to save your tweaked bios profile?

btw, temps look good though!


----------



## sean222

Have to say I'm pretty happy with my H80. I'm amazed by how quiet it is on the lowest speed with stock fans.

Low Speed Setting: 2600k @ 4.8GHz (1.435v) Temps idle around 34, load around 65, and gaming in the 40's and 50's. I guess temps could be lower if I increased the fan speed but it gets too loud. The highest speed is just way too loud like others said. (Yes I know 1.435v is alot for 24/7 but I don't care, I think the temps are fine...plus I buy a new/latest CPU every couple years regardless)


----------



## arrow0309

Nice 3D, you've done a great work here guys, I'm following it & I'll end up (maybe) gettin' myself an H80 too (retirering so my old Mega).








Can't wait to show you some old and new tests with better temps (I hope) on my [email protected] & 4.2Ghz


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14257493*
> What does ibt mean?


It's a stress testing program, and it's stands for *I*ntel *B*urn *T*est


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14257682*
> did you forget to save your tweaked bios profile?
> 
> btw, temps look good though!


I didn't know you could save them









I tried intel burn utility it's a beast and does load hotter than prime95.

I now need to find the lowest bios settings for 4.4ghz, 1.345 seems a lot for 4.4 4.5ghz


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32;14257860*
> It's a stress testing program, and it's stands for *I*ntel *B*urn *T*est


Thanks Erik and Omar!


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222;14257733*
> (Yes I know 1.435v is alot for 24/7 but I don't care, I think the temps are fine...plus I buy a new/latest CPU every couple years regardless)


You can send your 2600K my way then when Ivy Bridge comes out. I have an old 920 C0 version.


----------



## $ilent

that last pic shows a i7 950 at 3.8ghz with 1.29v full load and its at 75C...maximum being 77C.

Thats nothing special...my megahelam used to keep my i7 920 at 1.30v and 4.0ghz at 75C...


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdude6;14258051*
> You can send your 2600K my way then when Ivy Bridge comes out. I have an old 920 C0 version.










I never sell my stuff. Prices depreciate so fast you feel like crap selling it for less than half of what you paid. So I just keep it all. Another HTPC for the basement!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14258092*
> that last pic shows a i7 950 at 3.8ghz with 1.29v full load and its at 75C...maximum being 77C.
> 
> Thats nothing special...my megahelam used to keep my i7 920 at 1.30v and 4.0ghz at 75C...


Used to?


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


I didn't know you could save them









I tried intel burn utility it's a beast and does load hotter than prime95.

I now need to find the lowest bios settings for 4.4ghz, 1.345 seems a lot for 4.4 4.5ghz


i'm not sure how much the 2600ks need for 4.4ghz, but different chips require different vcore, so you just have to keep lowering your vcore by a notch, run some tests to check stability, if stable, repeat, until it gets unstable then up a notch back then there you go! have fun tweaking


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14257948*
> I didn't know you could save them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried intel burn utility it's a beast and does load hotter than prime95.
> 
> I now need to find the lowest bios settings for 4.4ghz, 1.345 seems a lot for 4.4 4.5ghz


For reference, my i5 is stable at 4.6GHz with 1.32v


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14260524*
> For reference, my i5 is stable at 4.6GHz with 1.32v


Thanks for the information, I don't find this Gigabyte board that friendly when it comes to overclocking, always wants to add more Vcore on its own and you have to choose line load from 1-10. When I have followed what people are doing on other boards with this I'm getting lock ups.


----------



## burningrave101

So what does a person have to do to get the H80 to spin the fans on up to 2500 rpm? I'm pushing this 2600k pretty good at the moment and with Prime95 Blend temps are hiiting around 62-65C but fan speeds never get over 2000-2100rpm.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


So what does a person have to do to get the H80 to spin the fans on up to 2500 rpm? I'm pushing this 2600k pretty good at the moment and with Prime95 Blend temps are hiiting around 62-65C but fan speeds never get over 2000-2100rpm.


The internal coolant has to hit 40C and the fan profile must be set to High Performance.


----------



## Carnaged

After more research online I have had more luck with my overclock,

I am running at 4.5Ghz with the following temps on prime 95;

56 62 66 58

I think that will do for now


----------



## TMallory

How much better are temps with the performance/highest setting? I'm currently running on the medium/balanced profile and my temps are lovely!


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


How much better are temps with the performance/highest setting? I'm currently running on the medium/balanced profile and my temps are lovely!


test it? lol


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


test it? lol


I'm a bit lazy/inpatient this evening









I probably won't use it though, its loud enough. Headphones


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


How much better are temps with the performance/highest setting? I'm currently running on the medium/balanced profile and my temps are lovely!


for me the difference is about 3'c


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


for me the difference is about 3'c


same here. 3c difference.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just ordered one this morning can't wait to see the difference it makes.


----------



## TMallory

Do you guys think switching the fans from intake to exhaust would have any effect on load temps? If so, how much?

I was thinking about doing it so that I could throw a bunch of intake fans in the side panel/bottom of my case to go along with the front intake.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14258092*
> that last pic shows a i7 950 at 3.8ghz with 1.29v full load and its at 75C...maximum being 77C.
> 
> Thats nothing special...my megahelam used to keep my i7 920 at 1.30v and 4.0ghz at 75C...


Hey, you made me confused man








Coz I did run a quick test of my [email protected] (daily config) too: (Linx x64, 4Gb memory) & end up with a 74°C max after about 20' and I really don't think it's a bad result


















*The question is:* What do I gain replacing my Mega with an H80 using the same fans (AP-15)?


----------



## burningrave101

Has anyone compared the performance of any other fans to the stock ones yet? I saw that someone had already installed the AP-15's on their H80 from the start but how much of a difference do they make in temps over the Corsair's?


----------



## TMallory

******UPDATE******

I've finally finished my 12-hour Prime95 run with my H80. Not sure how my temps compare to other Hydro users (or even high end air cooler users). I'm using the "balanced" setting on the cooler for now. I have the H80 installed as intake, with the stock fans provided by Corsair.

Idle temps: the minimum idle core temps for me were around 27-32 degrees. Usually sits in the low 30's while browsing the internet.

Load temps: as you can see, I'm in the low/mid 60's max during a Prime run. Gaming temps are in the 50's while playing 32-player conquest in Bad Company 2 for an hour or two.

I may try the performance setting to see if I can get max load temps under 60C for OCD's sake









EDIT: room temps are 72-74F, so around 22-23C.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


Has anyone compared the performance of any other fans to the stock ones yet? I saw that someone had already installed the AP-15's on their H80 from the start but how much of a difference do they make in temps over the Corsair's?


The AP-15s will be a downgrade from the stock fans that come with the H80 for static pressure @ RPM.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


The AP-15s will be a downgrade from the stock fans that come with the H80 for static pressure @ RPM.


But way more silent than the Corsair fans, which are too damn loud.

I'm keeping the H80 with the AP-15's, I can't stand the noise of the corsair fans.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


But way more silent than the Corsair fans, which are too damn loud.

I'm keeping the H80 with the AP-15's, I can't stand the noise of the corsair fans.


George said they run quieter then the AP15's in balanced mode with better cooling. Have you tested that?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


George said they run quieter then the AP15's in balanced mode with better cooling. Have you tested that?


No, I did not have the time to test that, plus I'm going to a lan party in like day and half, need to prepare everything, can't really try them now.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vandal4126*


George said they run quieter then the AP15's in balanced mode with better cooling. Have you tested that?


Balanced mode at full load is about the same as dual AP-15s on max (1850 RPM) to my ears, but Balanced mode at idle is 1300 RPM, which is much quieter.

If you plug the AP15s into the pump header, I don't know what RPM they'll run. This is comparing them plugged into a molex header.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


But way more silent than the Corsair fans, which are too damn loud.

I'm keeping the H80 with the AP-15's, I can't stand the noise of the corsair fans.


This is why I want reviews with good aftermarket fans.


----------



## [email protected]

I still don't get how H80 can perform well since it has a smaller rad? Isn't H70 suppose to be better due to a fat rad?

I'm still waiting much more information on H100 cuz i got my eyes locked on that since it has a BIGGER rad. More room for overclocking


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I still don't get how H80 can perform well since it has a smaller rad? Isn't H70 suppose to be better due to a fat rad?

I'm still waiting much more information on H100 cuz i got my eyes locked on that since it has a BIGGER rad. More room for overclocking










Too much resistance on the H70? Could be that the pump isn't enough for the rad? Not really sure. Check the Corsair H60 review to see some configurations where the H50 actually out performs the H70 with the same fans.


----------



## erik257

does anyone have any experience with noiseblocker fans? ap15s seem really hard to get hold of...


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I still don't get how H80 can perform well since it has a smaller rad? Isn't H70 suppose to be better due to a fat rad?

I'm still waiting much more information on H100 cuz i got my eyes locked on that since it has a BIGGER rad. More room for overclocking










There are a lot of combinations of factors, but the H80 outperforms the H70 for a few reasons.

1) Much better coldplate/manifold design. The microfin array in the copper coldplate on the H60/H80/H100 is more efficient than the H50/H70 coldplate design. Also, they all feature a split-flow manifold that puts the coolest water directly in the center of the coldplate to add a bit more cooling capabilities.

2) Better fan design - the higher static pressure of the new fans means that even at relatively low RPM, they can push decent air through the radiator and not worry about the high restriction.

3) Radiator optimization for lower speed fans. The H70 performed well with high speed fans, but was too restrictive for low speed fans. The H80 radiator is designed to hit the sweet spot with fans between 1000RPM and 3000RPM, fairly low speed. If you were to put an H70 radiator on an H80 pump head, the H80 would outperform it at lower RPMs (1000-2000) and the H70 would start taking the lead at higher RPMs (2500+). The reason we went with the H80 radiator is because we felt that the majority of customers would be under the 2500 RPM level, and we wanted better performance at lower noise.

The past two years have taught us a lot in the all-in-one watercooling market, and the H100 is VERY competitive with the RASA 750 kit, so much so that when we test them in the oven, our results are within the margin of error of our tests.

All in all, we're looking at ways to make these products better every year, and trying new and interesting stuff every year. This is why I read these forums.

Last year we announced the 600T - you guys said you wished it had dual 120mm intake fans and the ability to turn the LEDs on and off. So when we developed the 400R and 500R, those requests were both incorporated.

Last year we announced the H70 - some people claimed it was loud, other people claimed the fans weren't good enough, and some people thought the mounting hardware could be improved. So this year, we've added fan control so you can select how loud you want it to be, we've got much better fans, and the mounting hardware is a lot easier to use.

I've read every page of this thread since day 1, and I'll read every page of the H100 thread, the 400R & 500R thread, and any other threads about my products when they show up. I'm the PM for cases, cooling, corsair link, and power supplies, and this is how I build my products.

Listen to what you guys want -> Build what you guys want -> Repeat as necessary

Sure, full-built watercooling guys are going to hate on our products, but we're not competing with them yet.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


There are a lot of combinations of factors, but the H80 outperforms the H70 for a few reasons.

1) Much better coldplate/manifold design. The microfin array in the copper coldplate on the H60/H80/H100 is more efficient than the H50/H70 coldplate design. Also, they all feature a split-flow manifold that puts the coolest water directly in the center of the coldplate to add a bit more cooling capabilities.

2) Better fan design - the higher static pressure of the new fans means that even at relatively low RPM, they can push decent air through the radiator and not worry about the high restriction.

3) Radiator optimization for lower speed fans. The H70 performed well with high speed fans, but was too restrictive for low speed fans. The H80 radiator is designed to hit the sweet spot with fans between 1000RPM and 3000RPM, fairly low speed. If you were to put an H70 radiator on an H80 pump head, the H80 would outperform it at lower RPMs (1000-2000) and the H70 would start taking the lead at higher RPMs (2500+). The reason we went with the H80 radiator is because we felt that the majority of customers would be under the 2500 RPM level, and we wanted better performance at lower noise.

The past two years have taught us a lot in the all-in-one watercooling market, and the H100 is VERY competitive with the RASA 750 kit, so much so that when we test them in the oven, our results are within the margin of error of our tests.

All in all, we're looking at ways to make these products better every year, and trying new and interesting stuff every year. This is why I read these forums.

Last year we announced the 600T - you guys said you wished it had dual 120mm intake fans and the ability to turn the LEDs on and off. So when we developed the 400R and 500R, those requests were both incorporated.

Last year we announced the H70 - some people claimed it was loud, other people claimed the fans weren't good enough, and some people thought the mounting hardware could be improved. So this year, we've added fan control so you can select how loud you want it to be, we've got much better fans, and the mounting hardware is a lot easier to use.

I've read every page of this thread since day 1, and I'll read every page of the H100 thread, the 400R & 500R thread, and any other threads about my products when they show up. I'm the PM for cases, cooling, corsair link, and power supplies, and this is how I build my products.

Listen to what you guys want -> Build what you guys want -> Repeat as necessary

Sure, full-built watercooling guys are going to hate on our products, but we're not competing with them yet.


----------



## nitewulf

I accidentally screwed one of the screws at an angle and mashed a couple of the fins a little. Will this cause my H80 radiator to leak?


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


There are a lot of combinations of factors, but the H80 outperforms the H70 for a few reasons.

1) Much better coldplate/manifold design. The microfin array in the copper coldplate on the H60/H80/H100 is more efficient than the H50/H70 coldplate design. Also, they all feature a split-flow manifold that puts the coolest water directly in the center of the coldplate to add a bit more cooling capabilities.

2) Better fan design - the higher static pressure of the new fans means that even at relatively low RPM, they can push decent air through the radiator and not worry about the high restriction.

3) Radiator optimization for lower speed fans. The H70 performed well with high speed fans, but was too restrictive for low speed fans. The H80 radiator is designed to hit the sweet spot with fans between 1000RPM and 3000RPM, fairly low speed. If you were to put an H70 radiator on an H80 pump head, the H80 would outperform it at lower RPMs (1000-2000) and the H70 would start taking the lead at higher RPMs (2500+). The reason we went with the H80 radiator is because we felt that the majority of customers would be under the 2500 RPM level, and we wanted better performance at lower noise.

The past two years have taught us a lot in the all-in-one watercooling market, and the H100 is VERY competitive with the RASA 750 kit, so much so that when we test them in the oven, our results are within the margin of error of our tests.

All in all, we're looking at ways to make these products better every year, and trying new and interesting stuff every year. This is why I read these forums.

Last year we announced the 600T - you guys said you wished it had dual 120mm intake fans and the ability to turn the LEDs on and off. So when we developed the 400R and 500R, those requests were both incorporated.

Last year we announced the H70 - some people claimed it was loud, other people claimed the fans weren't good enough, and some people thought the mounting hardware could be improved. So this year, we've added fan control so you can select how loud you want it to be, we've got much better fans, and the mounting hardware is a lot easier to use.

I've read every page of this thread since day 1, and I'll read every page of the H100 thread, the 400R & 500R thread, and any other threads about my products when they show up. I'm the PM for cases, cooling, corsair link, and power supplies, and this is how I build my products.

Listen to what you guys want -> Build what you guys want -> Repeat as necessary

Sure, full-built watercooling guys are going to hate on our products, but we're not competing with them yet.


Well... wow.... I already own a couple Corsair products. Now, I will definitely be purchasing more.










No... make that:


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Listen to what you guys want -> Build what you guys want -> Repeat as necessary


*applause*


----------



## wubikens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


2) Better fan design - the higher static pressure of the new fans means that even at relatively low RPM, they can push decent air through the radiator and not worry about the high restriction.


Speaking of fans, will we be able to separately purchase a second pair of fans for the H100 for a 4-fan setup?


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wubikens*


Speaking of fans, will we be able to separately purchase a second pair of fans for the H100 for a 4-fan setup?


I PM'd George about this today, he said they'll eventually be available for purchase.


----------



## wubikens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I PM'd George about this today, he said they'll eventually be available for purchase.


Okay, thanks for letting me know. It was like pulling teeth trying to get an answer to this.


----------



## Rafale77

George,

On a bit on the fence on getting an H80 to replace my Antec 920... It will all be pending on the release of the Corsair Link. When will it be released?


----------



## kcuestag

What is the Corsair Link?


----------



## Rafale77

http://www.corsair.com/corsair-link.html

I am asking because the Coolit Maestro was supposed to do most of this with a wireless module with the Coolit Vantage cooler but Coolit dropped off the retail segment and became OEM only. I assume Corsair took it over and this idea is still based on the initial Coolit work but I have more faith in Corsair bringing it to the market.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

We're working on Corsair Link right now, it will launch in September if all goes well.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitewulf;14272944*
> I accidentally screwed one of the screws at an angle and mashed a couple of the fins a little. Will this cause my H80 radiator to leak?


water doesn't go through the fins, they're there just to provide larger surface area to dissipate heat better, so as long as your angled screws didn't screw into the actual straight tubes/bars(or whatever you call it) on the rad, you're safe


----------



## lucas4

My eTeknix review of the H80 just got published.
http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsair-hydro-series-h80-liquid-cpu-cooler-review-1614/

What a brilliant cooler!

Any questions or testing wanted, ask quickly as I'm switching it out for the stock heatsink soon


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas4;14279183*
> My eTeknix review of the H80 just got published.
> http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsair-hydro-series-h80-liquid-cpu-cooler-review-1614/
> 
> What a brilliant cooler!
> 
> Any questions or testing wanted, ask quickly as I'm switching it out for the stock heatsink soon


very nice review mate, really glad you included the ap15s in the review









if i may, i would like to ask you please do a comparison between the ap15s at full speed (using motherboard fan headers) and corsair fans at balanced mode. i believe a lot of people here are interested in both performance and acoustic results on this.

i know _CorsairGeorge_ has already mentioned that the corsair fans provide better static pressure at balanced mode than the ap15s at full, while also can be much quieter than the ap15s when the system is at idle, but i'm sure a lot of people like me would like to see some numbers.

and if time permits, could you also find out if plugging the ap15s in to the h80 fan headers and set to performance mode makes any difference from plugging them directly into the motherboard fan headers?

thank you very very .... and very very very much in advance


----------



## lucas4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14279573*
> very nice review mate, really glad you included the ap15s in the review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i may, i would like to ask you please do a comparison between the ap15s at full speed (using motherboard fan headers) and corsair fans at balanced mode. i believe a lot of people here are interested in both performance and acoustic results on this.
> 
> i know _CorsairGeorge_ has already mentioned that the corsair fans provide better static pressure at balanced mode than the ap15s at full, while also can be much quieter than the ap15s when the system is at idle, but i'm sure a lot of people like me would like to see some numbers.
> 
> and if time permits, could you also find out if plugging the ap15s in to the h80 fan headers and set to performance mode makes any difference from plugging them directly into the motherboard fan headers?
> 
> thank you very very .... and very very very much in advance


thanks for looking







.

yes, i will try and grab those comparisons today for u


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas4;14279594*
> thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> yes, i will try and grab those comparisons today for u


you're a star mate


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas4;14279183*
> My eTeknix review of the H80 just got published.
> http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsair-hydro-series-h80-liquid-cpu-cooler-review-1614/
> 
> What a brilliant cooler!
> 
> Any questions or testing wanted, ask quickly as I'm switching it out for the stock heatsink soon


Great review, thanks!

Either ways I'll stay with the AP-15's, they were a gift from a friend and 3ºC won't really kill me, not to mention I want pure silence, even if I lose a couple degrees, this cooler is still a beast compared to my old Thermaltake Frío, even with the AP-15's at full speed I can't hear my computer running.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14279620*
> Great review, thanks!
> 
> Either ways I'll stay with the AP-15's, they were a gift from a friend and 3ºC won't really kill me, not to mention I want pure silence, even if I lose a couple degrees, this cooler is still a beast compared to my old Thermaltake Frío, even with the AP-15's at full speed I can't hear my computer running.


It's probably closer to 1C.. the review had the fans at full blast [2600RPMs], which isn't fair to the 1850RPM put out of the GTs.

Either way though, Corsair and CoolIT really out did themselves with the H80.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas4*


My eTeknix review of the H80 just got published.
http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsa...r-review-1614/

What a brilliant cooler!

Any questions or testing wanted, ask quickly as I'm switching it out for the stock heatsink soon










wow. Nice review!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


It's probably closer to 1C.. the review had the fans at full blast [2600RPMs], which isn't fair to the 1850RPM put out of the GTs.

Either way though, Corsair and CoolIT really out did themselves with the H80.










It's fair because that's how the fans come. They don't push out that much more mmh2o on the 3k rpm version either.


----------



## mak1skav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Sure, full-built watercooling guys are going to hate on our products, but we're not competing with them yet.


The future looks promising then i guess.


----------



## AnjinSan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas4*


My eTeknix review of the H80 just got published.
http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsa...r-review-1614/

What a brilliant cooler!

Any questions or testing wanted, ask quickly as I'm switching it out for the stock heatsink soon










Nice review







I like my H80 alot!!


----------



## Vandal4126

awesome review. So it looks like the AP-15s are the better choice. Silent and run constant rpm. Looks like the corsairs only rev up when theres heat. 4x AP-15s for me on my H100


----------



## nitewulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


water doesn't go through the fins, they're there just to provide larger surface area to dissipate heat better, so as long as your angled screws didn't screw into the actual straight tubes/bars(or whatever you call it) on the rad, you're safe


Thanks Erik,

That's what I was thinking too (as long as the tubes weren't damaged). I'm going to fire it up later today.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitewulf;14280633*
> Thanks Erik,
> 
> That's what I was thinking too (as long as the tubes weren't damaged). I'm going to fire it up later today.


no worries









let us know what kind of improvements you get over the h70 in your sig rig, i see you have the ap15s as well, good alternatives if you want a bit of quietness


----------



## lucas4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


very nice review mate, really glad you included the ap15s in the review









if i may, i would like to ask you please do a comparison between the ap15s at full speed (using motherboard fan headers) and corsair fans at balanced mode. i believe a lot of people here are interested in both performance and acoustic results on this.

i know _CorsairGeorge_ has already mentioned that the corsair fans provide better static pressure at balanced mode than the ap15s at full, while also can be much quieter than the ap15s when the system is at idle, but i'm sure a lot of people like me would like to see some numbers.

and if time permits, could you also find out if plugging the ap15s in to the h80 fan headers and set to performance mode makes any difference from plugging them directly into the motherboard fan headers?

thank you very very .... and very very very much in advance










Here you go







!
it is the 6th comment on the page







!
http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsa...r-review-1614/

you can also view it here on the forum.

comment and _like_ and _+1_ if you can







!

Any more questions, make sure you ask quickly, as i may be keeping this H80 in for today but it will most likely be removed 2moro to review some beefy VGA coolers







!


----------



## sean222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas4*


Here you go







!
it is the 6th comment on the page







!


Excellent review!!! Big thanks for the comparison with the GTs. Glad I didn't replace the fans on my H80. I'm happy with the Balanced Performance profile.


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas4*


Here you go







!
it is the 6th comment on the page







!
http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/corsa...r-review-1614/

you can also view it here on the forum.

comment and _like_ and _+1_ if you can







!

Any more questions, make sure you ask quickly, as i may be keeping this H80 in for today but it will most likely be removed 2moro to review some beefy VGA coolers







!


good work sir luke, i've been speculating that the ap15s in the h80 headers set to performance would be a good choice, and you've just convinced me to buy some ap15s after seeing your extra tests, thanks again for all the effort you put into this


----------



## lucas4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


good work sir luke, i've been speculating that the ap15s in the h80 headers set to performance would be a good choice, and you've just convinced me to buy some ap15s after seeing your extra tests, thanks again for all the effort you put into this










no problem







!

if ur using the AP-15s, then the "Balanced" profile may be a better choice as the range is 1300-2000RPM and the maximum speed of the AP-15s is 1850RPM. this would allow them to drop down to 1300RPM instead of 1600RPM that the "performance" profile would offer, hence allowing the fans to be quieter







!

i havn't put this into practise and probably wont be able to for a few weeks now, but it makes sense to me







!


----------



## Vandal4126

Running the AP-15s in performance mode would actually be best as they are pretty much inaudible at any RPM up to 1850. So you'd want them to be going @ max 24/7


----------



## Greenback

so going by that review and 1 Iv'e seen between the ThermoLab Trinity and noctua D14 the H80 isn't as good as the D14


----------



## Envadzer

how loud is the stock fans that comes with H80?


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Envadzer;14286548*
> how loud is the stock fans that comes with H80?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ9F5J89R3E[/ame]


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, I prefer my PWM fans that only ramp up to full speed under heavy load....


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14287558*
> Hmmm, I prefer my PWM fans that only ramp up to full speed under heavy load....


I like that too, but only if the fans are quiet under heavy load. If these fans were pwm controlled it would be more of a distraction for the up and down frequency based on load temps than it would be at constant speed. When I had my old Dell cpu fan that thing would be quiet and when I would open Chrome it would ramp up and get annoying. It's easier to get used to a constant noise than something that is all over the place.


----------



## Kdude6

I have an interesting question for Corsair George though. With the LGA 2011 socket set to come out in the coming year I've noticed that there are dimms on both sides of the socket. Assuming that there are going to be Dominator and Dominator GT models for the x79 platform I have concerns regarding the H80 and whether the tall heatsinks on the Dominator memory will be too high and not be able to fit under the H80 radiator. What is your thought about this?


----------



## kody7839

Does this come with any form the of the Corsair Link software or is the only way to control the fans with the button?


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just my luck, the H80 is back-ordered







2 weeks of waiting!!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14287558*
> Hmmm, I prefer my PWM fans that only ramp up to full speed under heavy load....


that's why it's probably better to get some ap15s and stick them into the h80 fan header and set the h80 to performance mode, as the built in pwm controller in the h80 will (i'm presuming) give full 12v to the ap15s under load, and less volts at idle hence less rpm and less noise

i don't know how exactly the built in controller works in the h80, but i'm guessing it's optimised for the corsair fans, so no one really knows how other fans will behave while connected to the h80 headers, unless you buy the corsair link unit down the road...

*EDIT:* unless someone who has the voltmeter and test the corsair fans that way, i remember _CorsairGeorge_ said that at performance mode, the rpm of the corsair fans range from 1600-2600. now if someone with a voltmeter test out what volts is required for the corsair fans to spin at 1600rpm, then we know what's the theoretical minimum rpm for the ap15s if plugged into the h80 and set to performance. also, the built in controller i believe is based on internal coolant temperature, so of course the actual lowest rpm may differ due to the difference in cooling ability between the stock and ap15 fans


----------



## lucas4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kody7839*


Does this come with any form the of the Corsair Link software or is the only way to control the fans with the button?


Corsair link digital is supported but AFAIK u have to buy/use something separate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


*EDIT:* also, the built in controller i believe is based on internal coolant temperature, so of course the actual lowest rpm may differ due to the difference in cooling ability between the stock and ap15 fans


Yes, the controller controls fan speed based on the coolant temperature. Its quite annoying tbh, coz the fans stay running at 'load' speeds for a fair few mins after prime95 is closed and ur cpu is cool.


----------



## nitewulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


no worries









let us know what kind of improvements you get over the h70 in your sig rig, i see you have the ap15s as well, good alternatives if you want a bit of quietness










Erik, this was for a new build so I still have the H70 in my sig rig. So far, the H80 does not leak. I haven't OC'd yet as I just got it completed yesterday and still have parts to add. My ambient room temp. is about 73 F. I'm idling at 29 c.and one run of Prime (small FFTs) was in low 50's c. So far, no leaks. I really like the AP-15s in my sig rig by the way. I may get another set for my new rig with the H80, but so far the Corsairs are pretty quiet in balanced mode.


----------



## nitewulf

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why do the Corsair's H80 fans crankl uploud like a jet engine when the computer starts? Once windows starts to load, they immediately dial back down to the selected middle, or balanced profile. I have both cpu fan-q and chassis fan-q disabled in the bios plus asus fan expert is disabled. I guess I can remove them from the pump controller, but was just curious if this is normal behavior?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitewulf;14297224*
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but why do the Corsair's H80 fans crankl uploud like a jet engine when the computer starts? Once windows starts to load, they immediately dial back down to the selected middle, or balanced profile. I have both cpu fan-q and chassis fan-q disabled in the bios plus asus fan expert is disabled. I guess I can remove them from the pump controller, but was just curious if this is normal behavior?


They will always do that unless you have them plugged in to a fan controller.


----------



## nitewulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14297325*
> They will always do that unless you have them plugged in to a fan controller.


Ok; thanks. I think I'm going to try my Yate Loons anyway and run them off molex.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

The reasons the fans spin up on initial boot is because the built-in pump/controller runs a diagnostic to determine if you've plugged new fans in. It runs any fan plugged in for a few seconds at maximum to see where its top-end RPM is set.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14298431*
> The reasons the fans spin up on initial boot is because the built-in pump/controller runs a diagnostic to determine if you've plugged new fans in. It runs any fan plugged in for a few seconds at maximum to see where its top-end RPM is set.


Come out with the H100 already!


----------



## gizmo83

Hello everyone. I mounted two AP15 fans to the radiator of h80 in push \ pull configuration. I hear a noise like was an hand in front of the fan. how can I fix this? sorry for my bad english..


----------



## Fasista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14298919*
> Come out with the H100 already!


+1
I want my H100


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vandal4126;14286213*
> Running the AP-15s in performance mode would actually be best as they are pretty much inaudible at any RPM up to 1850. So you'd want them to be going @ max 24/7


Inaudible depends on the rest of the system. For some ppl they are too loud.

Personally, I'm thinking to use them at 11v (1600 rpm) which is the sweet spot for noise/performance. Also, when using a push-pull, the noise profile changes (for worse) and in the end I may opt for 4x AP-14 for my upcoming H100.
I really really need some good test of that before ordering the fans.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14290510*
> *EDIT:* unless someone who has the voltmeter and test the corsair fans that way, i remember _CorsairGeorge_ said that at performance mode, the rpm of the corsair fans range from 1600-2600. now if someone with a voltmeter test out what volts is required for the corsair fans to spin at 1600rpm, then we know what's the theoretical minimum rpm for the ap15s if plugged into the h80 and set to performance. also, the built in controller i believe is based on internal coolant temperature, so of course the actual lowest rpm may differ due to the difference in cooling ability between the stock and ap15 fans


Yeah, since I would like to run the AP-15 at exactly 11v max.
Some info about the voltage that the pump gives to the fans would be very much appreciated.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14304485*
> Yeah, since I would like to run the AP-15 at exactly 11v max.
> Some info about the voltage that the pump gives to the fans would be very much appreciated.


It's a PWM controller, so it doesn't vary voltage. It's always going to measure as +12V.


----------



## Greenback

don't know if this is posted but review corsair H80 antec h20 920

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1218/pg1/corsair-h80-vs-antec-kuhler-h2o-920-review-introduction.html


----------



## Telstar

Good review, but there arent the most important tests:
1) moderate overclock which is the most common (avg 4.5ghz)
2) performance/noise setting up a noise LIMIT like 40dB (which is met only by the noctua).


----------



## Imperatore

I had a PC that was built for me with an H70 and a I7 950 OC'd to 4.00ghz (not sure on v) it ran very quiet and never saw temp go above 60. I have got a new 2500k and an H80 with 2x Apache Super Silent fans and I'm not getting anywhere near as good performance. A few things I've noticed:
The temps were better by a few degrees with the fans connected to the chassis fans slot on my mobo rather than the block itself.
I got no difference no matter what way round I put the fans on. I applied thermal paste to the CPU without removing the stuff off the block! I then cleared it all and reapplied, made little difference.
So far I'm not overly impressed but I'm also well aware it's likely my construction that is making it poor. Sadly I have an issue with the mobo so can't do more tests but at 4.4ghz it was reaching 85 degress in Prime95 after about 10m. I live in England and the ambient room temp was not hot at all!
On stock (1.168v)I'm idling at 32 and with Prime it's going up to 55, this is before I change anything at all. Not sure what i've done wrong, I got the thermal paste spread nice and evenly and it feels damn secure screwed on.
I'll be able to retest when I've RMA'd my mobo.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Those fans might be your issue.


----------



## Imperatore

Why so? They are the same as on my H70 and that was fine. Or is there a technical difference between the two? Pardon my naivety, I'm not suggesting the product is inadequate, I'm well aware it's likely me!


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14329513*
> Those fans might be your issue.


are the fans going to be available to buy for putting push/pull on the H100 instead of putting a mix and match set?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imperatore;14329598*
> Why so? They are the same as on my H70 and that was fine. Or is there a technical difference between the two? Pardon my naivety, I'm not suggesting the product is inadequate, I'm well aware it's likely me!


Ah, I missed that part, I thought you had the H70 with stock fans.

Sounds like a seating issue to me for some reason.


----------



## Imperatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14330032*
> Ah, I missed that part, I thought you had the H70 with stock fans.
> 
> Sounds like a seating issue to me for some reason.


Well I have just seen the issue some people had depending on where the capacitors are on their MB. So I shall have another go installing when I get my new mobo and report back. Heck I might even try the default fans, I presume if I put the facing opposite ways that will give a push pull config that people suggest works out better?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imperatore;14330153*
> Well I have just seen the issue some people had depending on where the capacitors are on their MB. So I shall have another go installing when I get my new mobo and report back. Heck I might even try the default fans, I presume if I put the facing opposite ways that will give a push pull config that people suggest works out better?


The stock fans that come with the H80 kick a$$. You'll have a hard time finding better fans than them.

There is a little arrow on every fan indicating the direction of air flow. You always put the fans on with the arrows pointing the same way. Never put them on pointing in opposite directions as this will cause them to work against each other. You also never add TIM to a CPU when the cooler already has TIM. Using too much can be just as bad as not using enough.

I think you need to read up on TIM application. Go read this:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62

And no skipping to the end. Read about applying the proper amount of TIM.

Push/Pull means one fan pushing air into the rad while one fan is pulling air out of the rad, so both fans face the same direction.

If you read a few reviews on the H80 you will find it is ranked above the H70. I agree with George, you likely had a poor mate of surfaces.


----------



## Imperatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14331618*
> The stock fans that come with the H80 kick a$$. You'll have a hard time finding better fans than them.
> 
> There is a little arrow on every fan indicating the direction of air flow. You always put the fans on with the arrows pointing the same way. Never put them on pointing in opposite directions as this will cause them to work against each other. You also never add TIM to a CPU when the cooler already has TIM. Using too much can be just as bad as not using enough.
> 
> I think you need to read up on TIM application. Go read this:
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62
> 
> And no skipping to the end. Read about applying the proper amount of TIM.
> 
> Push/Pull means one fan pushing air into the rad while one fan is pulling air out of the rad, so both fans face the same direction.
> 
> If you read a few reviews on the H80 you will find it is ranked above the H70. I agree with George, you likely had a poor mate of surfaces.


Thank you very much. I have bookmarked and will read up on this tomorrow (I should be asleep now). I'm aware my knowledge is limited on this subject hence my somewhat reluctant post in the first place. I'm glad there are people like you about to guide us.
Thanks again


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

So what is the overall consensus on this product? Buy or not to buy?

My need right now is just to get a quieter cooler for my CPU as I started folding today and the stock HSF noise is killing me.

How is the noise for this?

And what kinda results have people gotten with AMD builds?


----------



## CrazyHeaven

The noise way louder than I expected. Louder than my dark knight air cooler.

Granted it's late and I _know_ that I made a mistake hooking it up. Plan to fix tomorrow. I have the fan nearest to the case as outtake and the fan in case as intake.

I have no idea why I did that. I'm guessing I just need some sleep.


----------



## Sauerkraut

Mine is very quiet. Doesn't bother me a bit. There's also generally 5C between high and balanced profile, with an audible difference in sound.


----------



## erik257

i see people asking a lot about the noise level of h80, the thing with noise is rather subjective...most people seem happy with balanced mode, some probably don't even mind performance mode, i can't stand anything higher than the quiet mode...i'm also getting some proper fan shrouds, they don't seem to help temps much, maybe 1 or 2'c at best? but my goal is to reduce a bit more noise, hopefully...

i think when the corsair link unit comes out, i'll probably grab one as if i'm not mistaken, users are able to custom configure the fan profiles to suit their needs...sounds good to me. _maybe *CorsairGeorge* can enlighten us on this a bit more? thanks in advance







_ now it's just the question of how much it will cost


----------



## Greenback

going by thier site the
Corsair Link Cooling Kit $99
Corsair Link Cooling and Lighting Kit $139


----------



## linkin93

Good thread. But the OP needs to run his fans an intake, he'll get better temps


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14147688*
> The built-in performance profiles change the fan curve. Each profile has a 5-point curve where the fans will spin up to a certain RPM based on the internal coolant temp.
> 
> Low Noise Profile is from 900-1300 RPM
> Balanced Profile is from 1300-2000 RPM
> Performance Profile is from 1600-2600 RPM
> 
> If your system is at idle when you hit the button to change the profile, it'll step between 900, 1300, and 1600. If it's at load, it could be anywhere on that curve depending on the heat load, ambient temps, etc.


I personally own H80 and i run it all the time on quiet profile (balanced/performance is just too loud for me) but i would like to switch it to balanced with some AP-15 or AP-14 (depends from answer on question below).

Let say we have some aftermarket fans with H80 does it mean that all 3 profiles are calculated when system boot and H80 check max RPM on our fans ? or value for those 3 profiles are static (from quoted post) ?

For example for AP-15 max RPM = 1850, so does it mean that under load in balanced/performance profile top RPM will be 1850 (becouse it's max for AP-15) or it will be : (calculated % value from quoted post) ?

max RPM = 1850 :

Low Noise Profile : 629-925 RPM (34%-50%)
Balanced Profile : 925-1554 RPM (50%-84%)
Performance Profile : 1128-1850 RPM (61-100%)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14336158*
> i can't stand anything higher than the quiet mode...


Yeah, got exacly same feeling.


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14336228*
> going by thier site the
> Corsair Link Cooling Kit $99
> Corsair Link Cooling and Lighting Kit $139


not interested in the lighting kit

$99 for the link unit...damn...that's not the cheapest thing around is it...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14336255*
> Good thread. But the OP needs to run his fans an intake, he'll get better temps


i'd like to, and i thought about it as well, but that would mess up my entire airflow inside the case...so exhaust it is


----------



## EM2J

^ this is why I'm sticking with the D14 for my sig rig and dropped the H80 in my secondary.

I've got some ideas for a 360 rad tho....


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx;14336265*
> I personally own H80 and i run it all the time on quiet profile (balanced/performance is just too loud for me) but i would like to switch it to balanced with some AP-15 or AP-14 (depends from answer on question below).
> 
> Let say we have some aftermarket fans with H80 does it mean that all 3 profiles are calculated when system boot and H80 check max RPM on our fans ? or value for those 3 profiles are static (from quoted post) ?
> 
> For example for AP-15 max RPM = 1850, so does it mean that under load in balanced/performance profile top RPM will be 1850 (becouse it's max for AP-15) or it will be : (calculated % value from quoted post) ?
> 
> max RPM = 1850 :
> 
> Low Noise Profile : 629-925 RPM (34%-50%)
> Balanced Profile : 925-1554 RPM (50%-84%)
> Performance Profile : 1128-1850 RPM (61-100%)


well, at max the ap15 will run at 1850, that's for sure









i see you converted the rpm as percentage with the corsair fans and applied to the ap15s, while it could be a rough guide, but it also could be completely different, as different fans may react very differently to the same pwm signal/frequency

i'd like to know how the ap15s perform while plugged into the h80 as well, but it seems unlikely to get the accurate rpm ranges at different modes without the corsair link unit...


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14336408*
> ^ this is why I'm sticking with the D14 for my sig rig and dropped the H80 in my secondary.
> 
> *I've got some ideas for a 360 rad tho....*


i'd be interested to know







somewhere down the road i'd like to go full water for my cpu, but i haven't yet thought of a good way to mount large radiators...


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14336379*
> not interested in the lighting kit
> 
> $99 for the link unit...damn...that's not the cheapest thing around is it...


I would assume you don't have to have the fans plugged into the pump, so if that isn't to bad on performance then put the fans into a fan controller and turn them up when gaming down when browsing, though you wouldn't get the fancy software that comes with the link kit


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14336228*
> going by thier site the
> Corsair Link Cooling Kit $99


Do you know how many fans it can control?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14336521*
> I would assume you don't have to have the fans plugged into the pump, so if that isn't to bad on performance then put the fans into a fan controller and turn them up when gaming down when browsing, though you wouldn't get the fancy software that comes with the link kit


yeah a fan controller could be a cheaper alternative, but the software control feature with the corsair unit does get my attention

i guess i have time to decide before the actual unit becomes available


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14336531*
> Do you know how many fans it can control?


look below


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14336531*
> Do you know how many fans it can control?












by the look of it, 5? plus 2 on the h80, or 4 on the h100


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14336567*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the look of it, 5? plus 2 on the h80, or 4 on the h100


is that the cooling kit or the light+cooling kit?


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14336582*
> is that the cooling kit or the light+cooling kit?


just cooling


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14336489*
> i'd be interested to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere down the road i'd like to go full water for my cpu, but i haven't yet thought of a good way to mount large radiators...


Going to throw a 30mm 360 radiator on the bottom using the supplied brackets and use the penetrators for pushing and slap on a couple gt's for pullin (can only fit 2). Should be more than adequate for cooling a cpu and 1 gpu. Only problem you might run into is gpu clearance. 10.5" is the max length you can have with that setup.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14336611*
> Going to throw a 30mm 360 radiator on the bottom using the supplied brackets and use the penetrators for pushing and slap on a couple gt's for pullin (can only fit 2). Should be more than adequate for cooling a cpu and 1 gpu. Only problem you might run into is gpu clearance. 10.5" is the max length you can have with that setup.


the only downside of that is you would be blowing the heat from your gpu+cpu back into your syatem


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14336564*
> look below


http://www.corsair.com/corsair-link-cooling-kit.html
click on faq:

_"The Cooling Node features five 4-pin fan headers for PWM or DC fans, and four analog sensors for temperature or other parameters. This plugs into the Commander unit via a single Corsair Link Digital cable, and is powered using a standard 4-pin molex connector."_

Only five fans








I dont think they are enough, unless i use a few Y-splitters.
But 4 pin fans can be used with PWM fans such as the AP-15, and Corsair's own 3-pin case fans?

_"We'll also have accessories for the Corsair Link available separately on our website, so for those of you who want to control more than five fans or buy extra lighting, we've got you covered."_

Yeah, ETA? I doubt additional cooling nodes will be available at the time of launch








No additional fan controls from the lightning node btw.


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14336467*
> i see you converted the rpm as percentage with the corsair fans and applied to the ap15s, while it could be a rough guide, but it also could be completely different, as different fans may react very differently to the same pwm signal/frequency
> 
> i'd like to know how the ap15s perform while plugged into the h80 as well, but it seems unlikely to get the accurate rpm ranges at different modes without the corsair link unit...


Yeah it was based on something CorsairGeorge said earlier :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14298431*
> The reasons the fans spin up on initial boot is because the built-in pump/controller runs a diagnostic to determine if you've plugged new fans in. It runs any fan plugged in for a few seconds *at maximum to see where its top-end RPM is set*.


Bold part - of course it's just wild guess. (if ap15 in balanced mode is similar to stock h80 fans - in terms of noise not performance - then ap14 seems to be only way - i would like to know it earlier before i buy ap15 and make that mistake )


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx;14336265*
> For example for AP-15 max RPM = 1850, so does it mean that under load in balanced/performance profile top RPM will be 1850 (becouse it's max for AP-15) or it will be : (calculated % value from quoted post) ?
> 
> max RPM = 1850 :
> 
> Low Noise Profile : 629-925 RPM (34%-50%)
> Balanced Profile : 925-1554 RPM (50%-84%)
> Performance Profile : 1128-1850 RPM (61-100%)


Here is some light on the real-world (great) performance of gentle typhoon:
AP14:









AP15:









As you see, AP-15 at 10.5-11V (1600-1700 rpm) have the best cfm/noise profile, compared to the AP-14 at max, but without precise control, AP-14s are a safer bet for really noise-sensitive people.
With greater control (i.e. using 6V), the faster 5400rpm GT (yes dont get scared)
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/gentle-typhoon-120-mm-high-rpm.html
have an exceptional pressure and are quiet (about 20db measured on a different site).
Found the data:
AP-29:









AP-31:


----------



## lyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14336805*
> Here is some light on the real-world (great) performance of gentle typhoon:
> 
> As you see, AP-15 at 10.5-11V (1600-1700 rpm) have the best cfm/noise profile, compared to the AP-14 at max, but without precise control, AP-14s are a safer bet for really noise-sensitive people.


Great charts, thx for it, they partially answer the question with assumption that profiles are created by checking max RPM's on start and calculating % value. Diffrence between ap15 and ap14 under load in balanced mode would be around 1 dbA and 6 cfm so ap15 looks like better choice even for noise-sensitive people







.

Of course if profile got static value then ap14 is indeed safer bet.

So as conclusion small suggestion for future Hydro Series product - it would be great for me to get a chance to modify internal fan profile (let say increase/decrase min/max rpm in every profile - beyond standard setting) so i can find some sweet spot between noise and performance


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx;14336979*
> Great charts, thx for it, they partially answer the question with assumption that profiles are created by checking max RPM's on start and calculating % value. Diffrence between ap15 and ap14 under load in balanced mode would be around 1 dbA and 6 cfm so ap15 looks like better choice even for noise-sensitive people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Of course if profile got static value then ap14 is indeed safer bet.
> 
> So as conclusion small suggestion for future Hydro Series product - *it would be great for me to get a chance to modify internal fan profile (let say increase/decrase min/max rpm in every profile - beyond standard setting) so i can find some sweet spot between noise and performance*


you will be able to when the link kit is released for $99


----------



## Telstar

Just note that the charts of the AP-14 and AP-15 i posted above are NOT comparable with those of the faster ones since tested differently.
Here is the chart of the AP-14, tested in the same way:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyx;14336979*
> Great charts, thx for it, they partially answer the question with assumption that profiles are created by checking max RPM's on start and calculating % value. Diffrence between ap15 and ap14 under load in balanced mode would be around 1 dbA and 6 cfm so ap15 looks like better choice even for noise-sensitive people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes. But after hearing the fans, I have to say that they are quiet, but the noise profile is not great at all. Some ppl over spcr were complaining and now I understand why.
As far as noise PROFILE goes, the 3000-rpm GT has a much better one to my ears (in the <30dB range), while the 5400rpm is silent only at 5.9-6V, just 0.1v more and starts behaving like a hairdrier (no joke).

I suggest to watch the videos, and judge by yourself:
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74-ventole-rheobus/630-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-ap-13-e-ap-14-.html?start=3

http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74-ventole-rheobus/764-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-high-rpm.html?start=4

I'll be getting the corsair link, but I'm pretty sure i'll go for the AP-29, which is extremely good and really silent around 7-8v. And if u ask me about static pressure, I dont think better fans exist.


----------



## Greenback

I could put up with the ap-29 at 12v as I have headphones on while I game but the ap-31 are to loud even at 7v


----------



## Ftimster

Anyone here that has moved from the h70 to h80 used the h70's mounting hardware to setup your h80 let me know? I put the first set of screws on the board for the h80 and I'm not seeing any real problem??but am hesitating If anyone has done this would like to know and if not Why? Not seeing a problem.


----------



## sjaakmatje

I moved from a CM690 II with a Scythe Mugen v2 (with two ultra kazes in push/pull) to a Corsair 800d case with the H80. And I'm seeing major temp improvements.

Here's idling @ desktop










Here's full load after a while off p95 @ desktop










Where as with the CM690 II + Mugen 2, I would be idling at 34-41-38-38 and full load at 65-72-68-67.

So yeah the H80 has done miracles for me!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjaakmatje;14351478*
> I moved from a CM690 II with a Scythe Mugen v2 (with two ultra kazes in push/pull) to a Corsair 800d case with the H80. And I'm seeing major temp improvements.
> 
> So yeah the H80 has done miracles for me!


wow those idle temps are low! what was the ambient temp?


----------



## Vandal4126

I like my CM690, since the case isn't HUGE you have to setup your fans right. My temps are great in mine though.


----------



## sjaakmatje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14352845*
> wow those idle temps are low! what was the ambient temp?


I'm not quite sure as I have no way of measuring it at the moment, but I'd say about 16c.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjaakmatje;14353717*
> I'm not quite sure as I have no way of measuring it at the moment, but I'd say about 16c.


Makes sense, that's pretty cold.


----------



## sjaakmatje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14353734*
> Makes sense, that's pretty cold.


I've gotten so used to it that I dont even notice it anymore







. Also, as for my fan setup I've used the two corsair fans that came with the h80. In push/pull as intake. Then there's 3 ultra kaze's at the top as exhaust. They tend to make a whole lot of noise so I've set them to 1000rpm each.

Here's a snapshot of my setup.


----------



## Chris13002

Anyone have experiences with this and an i7 970?

I am wanting to overclock this thing to 4GHZ and am wondering should I just go for this or wait for the H100 to finally become available?


----------



## _LDC_

wow took me some days to read whole thread but it was worth xD


----------



## Fasista

Review Corsair H100

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/07/26/corsair_h100_extreme_perf_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/1

It would be interesting to compare against H80


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like a small upgrade over the H80.


----------



## LaCroix

This thread is amazing. I'm definitely getting the h100 now.

George, in the 650d, how would you orient the 240 rad? I'm thinking top-mount on intake or mount it at the back of the case on exhaust. I will, however, do whatever you say is best


----------



## sjaakmatje

Would've liked seeing the H80 being compared to the H100 in that review.


----------



## nekroturkey

The H100 seems to be in stock over at provantage...

http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cwch100~ACSM900V.htm

...although they upped the price to about $150.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14336255*
> Good thread. But the OP needs to run his fans an intake, he'll get better temps


I run my H70 as exhaust. It depends on what you want. I tested and only got a 1-2c temp difference between intake and exhaust, but my chipset temps differed by a few more degrees. Also, the dust when used as intake was unacceptable.

I have mine as exhaust now with two reference 6950/6970 cards blowing hot air out the back. Personally, seeing how minor the temp changes were I decided to stick with less dust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14336467*
> i'd like to know how the ap15s perform while plugged into the h80 as well, but it seems unlikely to get the accurate rpm ranges at different modes without the corsair link unit...


You could with a mod.

Here's a great fan roundup:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/859483-round-6-fan-testing-working-thread.html

Just remember the stock H80 fans were not tested. Several reviews have mentioned how well the stock fans cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster;14349982*
> Anyone here that has moved from the h70 to h80 used the h70's mounting hardware to setup your h80 let me know? I put the first set of screws on the board for the h80 and I'm not seeing any real problem??but am hesitating If anyone has done this would like to know and if not Why? Not seeing a problem.


I can't say I've tried it, but I wouldn't hesitate to myself. If the screws fit, and the unit can be tightened enough for good solid contact I don't see any problem. I take it you don't have an access hole?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekroturkey;14358062*
> The H100 seems to be in stock over at provantage...
> 
> http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cwch100~ACSM900V.htm
> 
> ...although they upped the price to about $150.


That sucks but at least they have it. A local store here has it posted for $109 but they don't have stock yet.


----------



## Robilar

I installed my H80 yesterday. It replaced my H70 (that I added a pair of AP-15's to). It definitely peforms better than the H70 with Typhoons but the fans are bloody loud!


----------



## Ftimster

Mergatroid,just got off phone with corsair they say not a problem h50-60-70's hardware will work just fine!! I'm stoked was dreading board removal







...anyway should be up and running in 30 min rampage iii formula 990x h80 got here day befor yesterday hoping for 4.2 ht turbo mode enabled heres to hoping?tri sli 580's sc tri 27" monitors was running i7 960.... Thanks for reply...


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sjaakmatje*


Would've liked seeing the H80 being compared to the H100 in that review.


They will when they test the H80.
Surely before I will have the H100 in my hands.
Any degree matters for me. I wonder if it has the same stock fans of the H80 which are quite good and should be tested against any replacement.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekroturkey*


The H100 seems to be in stock over at provantage...

http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cwch100~ACSM900V.htm

...although they upped the price to about $150.


H100 For UK personnel with prices published today:
Scan.co.uk pre-order available from 22/08 @ 90GBP
aria.co.uk pre-order @ 90GBP with no specified date
Overclockers.co.uk, pre-order available 10/08 @ 95GBP
cclonline.co.uk say out of stock but list item @ 102GBP
Corsair on Amazon.co.uk, pre-order @80GBP but with no estimated date!
*DABS.COM says 12 due in 5-7 days @ 80GBP with free delivery* http://www.dabs.com/products/corsair...SN.html?q=h100 
Prices not including deliver so may get a better deal than prices stated.


----------



## Fasista

Corsair H100 available on newegg
















http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181017

PD: 
i would like to ask one question .
I have a doubt whether the corsair h100 will fit at the top of a HAF X case

Have some sort of problem with my case


----------



## Greenback

UK H100
http//www.aria.co.uk
now has them in stock


----------



## eternal7trance

If we want to do a push pull setup, how are we supposed to get two more of the same fans for the H100?


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14366771*
> If we want to do a push pull setup, how are we supposed to get two more of the same fans for the H100?


Iv'e asked that question twice still no answer, either the fans will not be sold seperatly or they will be really expensive, and you wont know the answer till you spent your money on the H100.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14366833*
> Iv'e asked that question twice still no answer, either the fans will not be sold seperatly or they will be really expensive, and you wont know the answer till you spent your money on the H100.


Hopefully CorsairGeorge can chime in later on that.


----------



## LaCroix

Just ordered my h100! Haven't ordered the rest of my system yet, but I didn't want it to sell out within the next 2 weeks. Here's to hoping it's as good as I'm expecting!


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14366833*
> Iv'e asked that question twice still no answer, either the fans will not be sold seperatly or they will be really expensive, and you wont know the answer till you spent your money on the H100.


from lots of h80 owners, we can safely say that the corsair fans are pretty decent. now, the h100 will only come with 2/4 mountable fans, if two other identical fans are not available anywhere, corsair should know that most of the stock fans on the h100 will almost certainly be replaced by 4 other identical (very likely lesser) fans, just doesn't make sense to me, i can only assume the corsair fans will be available soon after the release of h100, i believe corsair have already received quite a bit of positive feedbacks on their fans from the h80 units








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14366895*
> Hopefully CorsairGeorge can chime in later on that.


but yeah, perhaps *CorsairGeorge* will clear things up soonish


----------



## wubikens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257;14367706*
> but yeah, perhaps *CorsairGeorge* will clear things up soonish


He already answered it from what I understand. I was asking the same question about a week ago, but CG never bothered replying. Another forum member took the initiative to PM him about it though, and got an answer...

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1056539-corsair-h80-performance-thread-69.html#post14273511

Posts #684 and #685....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14273444*
> I PM'd George about this today, he said they'll eventually be available for purchase.


----------



## _LDC_

here we go, just finished the installation so I jump on the bandwagon













so clooooooose to RAM!!!!




I admit I'd never tried liquid cooling before but frankly I am nothing less than astonished than its results. I had a drastical drop of operative temperatures (which means the temps measured doing my work) by something like 10 to 12°c using noiseless preset.
More stressing works, which lead the CPU with stock cooler at 72°c now are smoothly done at peaks of 51° (and I am talking about rare peaks).
The temperature of air is currently very high (above 28° average), and I was able to use XMP settings with correct clock (3.4ghz and 1600mhz for RAM) whilst before I was forced to downclock to stay below the "danger zone" during stressful works.

At noiseless preset, the unit is very silent and it doesn't disturb at all (it makes less noise than my Asus laptop beside me), normal preset is acceptable, extreme is very loud but I suppose its cooling efficiency is very high (currently not useful for me, as I don't plan to OC yet on a stable system, maybe I'll just play around a little but just to learn).

so, thumb up for Corsair (and as u can see most of my stuff is "by Corsair", not because of the mark -I really don't care- but because I found the right stuff for my needs) for the Hydro 80, I feel that my money have been well invested and am happy with it.

CONS:
- it was indeed too much troublesome to find the correct placement for the socket frame, next time just make presets holes for each socket type.
- the "manual" is not detailed enough, newcomers struggle (especially about fan/rad placement) I am sure you guys can come out with something much better than this
- those tubes are way too much rigid (they are cool to see, ok) and they didn't interfere with my RAM by millimeters. Again, I am sure Corsair can come out with something more flexible.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Okay - I thought I'd answered this but it might have been in a PM rather than in a post. My fault.

The fans that come with H80 and H100 will eventually be up on our website for sale. Probably within a month or so.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster;14360051*
> Mergatroid,just got off phone with corsair they say not a problem h50-60-70's hardware will work just fine!! I'm stoked was dreading board removal...anyway should be up and running in 30 min rampage iii formula 990x h80 got here day befor yesterday hoping for 4.2 ht turbo mode enabled heres to hoping?tri sli 580's sc tri 27" monitors was running i7 960.... Thanks for reply...


No problem. Glad you didn't have to remove your motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista;14364126*
> ...
> I have a doubt whether the corsair h100 will fit at the top of a HAF X case
> 
> Have some sort of problem with my case


My roommate has a Half X full tower sitting right beside me. It's bigger and has more room than my 600T so I see no problem at all with fitting an H100 in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14366771*
> If we want to do a push pull setup, how are we supposed to get two more of the same fans for the H100?


According to Corsair George, you only need a high static pressure fan as a push fan, and a regular case fan is good as a pull fan (Sorry, but I don't think I have the link to that discussion). I had always been under the impression that push and pull should be the same fans, however it looks like that is not the case. I bet you could use the stock fans as push and whatever fan you think is best as pull. (again, I would have thought a better static pressure for the pull fan would create a lower "low pressure" for pulling the air though the rad. I think some testing may be in order).

In any case, after reading what George said on the topic, I don't think I'll be hunting down more stock H100 fans if I decide to get one and use push/pull.


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14369885*
> Okay - I thought I'd answered this but it might have been in a PM rather than in a post. My fault.
> 
> The fans that come with H80 and H100 will eventually be up on our website for sale. Probably within a month or so.


any ideas to how much they will be ?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenback;14371477*
> any ideas to how much they will be ?


Not yet. Comparable with other fans in their performance range, I'm sure. They're actually not super cheap fans to produce.


----------



## Ftimster

im running the corsair h80 fans and thay far outperform the excaliber 120 mm and I'm really not herring the noise issue? Set to max profile now I might not be hearing the noise do to the fact that I am yet to over clock my 990x my stock temps are amazing!!! 28c-31c-29c-32c-30c-27c at idle under load prime95 mid 40's like the headroom for OC'n


----------



## Ftimster

How do I change my system profile-edit my system specs that show at bottom of my posts still showing h50


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ftimster*


How do I change my system profile-edit my system specs that show at bottom of my posts still showing h50










Click user CP and then on the left click Edit system.


----------



## Ftimster

Looking at CPU-Z after 990x install, was showing multiplier 27 3606.3mhz? Went into bios and CPU ratio setting was auto? Set it to 26 now CPU-Z looks rite multiple 26 at 3471.5mhz now when I start prime95 i thought I would see the multiplier jump to 27 with the turbo 3.6-3.65 under prime load? Should it be left to auto in bios was it all good? If someone could explain cpuz or maybe my CPU stock settings?or R3F MB settings this might help me im noob.


----------



## Ftimster

Not over clocking yet just hoping all is well with my board


----------



## Ftimster

By manual setting of multiplier to 26 am I locking it at that speed? Ht turbo mode enabled wondering if the 27 multi was normal for CPU ratio setting auto in bios?


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftimster;14376715*
> By manual setting of multiplier to 26 am I locking it at that speed? Ht turbo mode enabled wondering if the 27 multi was normal for CPU ratio setting auto in bios?


It's jumping to 27x multi because of turbo boost being enabled.

Also please can you edit your first post instead of posting multiple times after.


----------



## braindrain

Quick question. How long is the tubing on the H80? Still not sure if I want to get the H80, the H100 or The Antec KÃ¼hler 920. They all about the same price here (give or take a few dollars) or they will be when the H100 FINALLY gets released here. I'm considering mounting it at the front of my case, sucking cold air in and I want to know if the tubing will reach.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ftimster*


By manual setting of multiplier to 26 am I locking it at that speed? Ht turbo mode enabled wondering if the 27 multi was normal for CPU ratio setting auto in bios?


Wow, three in a row eh? Well I've seen worse I guess.

Try looking through the threads for one on BIOS settings, or one for your main board instead of asking in the H80 thread. A better idea would be to go to the motherboard manufacturers website and ask in their forums.


----------



## CloudX

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ooler_review/1

The H100 appears not to be the savior everyone is making it out to be. It's probably good anyways. I tried a H50 for about a week. It was very nice. Just needed more. Grabbed this antec 920 from Fry's and it's amazing stuff.


----------



## eternal7trance

I can't fit an H100 in mine, so I just bought an H80 instead.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14385072*
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/07/26/corsair_h100_extreme_perf_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/1
> 
> The H100 appears not to be the savior everyone is making it out to be.


Instead I think that the H100 is exactly what people were expecting: best all-in-one watercooler with can be run much quieter. Noise/performance ratio is what shines (see the graph, push-pull at low settings).
A closed loop cannot do miracles, but the results are exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## jamesaevans

Just installed the H80 in my build but encountered an issue with connecting one of the fans to the main unit. The left-hand fan installed easily, but I could not get the right-hand fan to plug into the main unit. Unfortunately, I had already installed the main unit and radiator onto the motherboard and into the case at this points, so I had to take the main unit back off the motherboard.

When I could get a good look at the unit outside of the case it appeared that the circuit board in the main unit was sticking out/up by a couple of millimetres and this was preventing the right-hand fan from connector from being fully inserted. With a bit of wiggling I was able to connect the fan correctly, but I'm sure this is not correct.

As the PC had not been turned on and the TIM was evenly spread across the cpu and base of the main unit I reinstalled the cooler and hopefully everything will be fine. I'm running a 2600K CPU (without over clocking to begin with) so what temps should I be looking for to confirm that removing and reinstalling the main until has not had a detrimental impact on the cooling performance?

CorsairGeorge,

I've not see anyone mention this issue before, so I am assuming it is a one off manufacturing issue with my particular unit. Therefore, I would be very interested to hear you thoughts on both the issue with plugging in the fan and in re-installing the cooler without replacing the TIM. I can send you a diagram to illustrate the issue more clearly if that would be helpful.

Best wishes
James


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


Instead I think that the H100 is exactly what people were expecting: best all-in-one watercooler with can be run much quieter. Noise/performance ratio is what shines (see the graph, push-pull at low settings).
A closed loop cannot do miracles, but the results are exactly what I was expecting.


I'm getting better results than every h100 result I've seen with this antec 920. Its the best sealed system out now for sure. The h100 will need 4 fans to do the same most likely. The h80 will probably be on par with the h100, maybe minimal difference. And the antec is silent when not on extreme mode. So not the best.


----------



## Vandal4126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I'm getting better results than every h100 result I've seen with this antec 920. Its the best sealed system out now for sure. The h100 will need 4 fans to do the same most likely. The h80 will probably be on par with the h100, maybe minimal difference. And the antec is silent when not on extreme mode. So not the best.


Well, I read your system spec says your getting 71 on load with extreme yes?
Well check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/other-cooli...0-today-3.html

Check Moops screenshot, he's running the same CPU as you with the same OC and his temps are 7degrees cooler then yours with only 2 fans on the H100 and in balanced mode which is very very quiet.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I'm getting better results than every h100 result I've seen with this antec 920. Its the best sealed system out now for sure. The h100 will need 4 fans to do the same most likely. The h80 will probably be on par with the h100, maybe minimal difference. And the antec is silent when not on extreme mode. So not the best.


This is worthless without comparing ambient temps.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


This is worthless without comparing ambient temps.


Basically all reviews are useless without knowing the ambient temperature.


----------



## suhbehgee

Great thread. Wish i'd found/read it before i installed my H80 and saved myself some hassle.

Thought i'd chime in with my install experience and results.

First off i'm using older h/w (q9450 and GA-EP45-UD3P) so not as comparable to the i3/5/7 most are using now.

First problem i had was that the fans and rad are not flush on the top. The fans sit just below the top of the rad.
My case (Thermaltake V3) has the 120mm rear exhaust sitting flush with the top of the case so the rad wouldn't fit.

So i cut a hole.

Fugly i know, but i got it in.

I bought this second hand ($75) so the tim was gone. Used MX-4 with the sandwich bag application on the CPU and a hazing on the water block.

Second, as was mentioned in prior posts, when i tried to mount the block it wasn't sitting flat.

Fortunately i took a better look at the bottom and noticed it was sitting on a row of caps above the processor. I thought i was FUBAR until i realized that although the top looks square the bottom is rectangular. Turned it 90 degrees and good to go.

That being said i shudder to think of what damage may have occured if i proceeded to try and tighten it down. People have mentioned the "manual" (if you can call it that) is lacking. Definitley feel that some instruction on water block orientation to avoid cap crushing is strongly needed.

Finally got it all in. Set up the fans push/pull as intake. Plugged in the molex power and attached the corsair fans (via Y fan slitter) onto speed controllable header on mobo (i use speedfan).

Powered up, booted into BIOS and watched my processor temps climb 50..51..52..53...

Shut down, tried again, same thing. Noticed i had no lights on the water block. Pushing button did nothing. F-me, didn't plug in the molex tight enough. No power, no pump, no cooling.

Plug it in good and off to the races.

I was using a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 with the noctua fans in push/pull.

Ambient in my room is about 28 degrees (hot summer here).

At stock speeds with the Noctua fans at 100% (~1300rpm) core 1 would idle at 47. If i set the fans to 40% (where i feel they are inaudible) idle hits 51-52.

H80 with fans at an inaudible 40% (~1030rpm) core 1 idles at 44.

I like.

IBT would send my cores into the low 70s with the Noctua.
H80 has them maxing out at 61.

I know, i know, if i put the corsair fans on the Noctua i'm sure i'd see more comparable results, but i'm not doing a mix and match comparison: i'm doing a whole product to product comparison.

The fans:

These fans are loud. REALLY loud. Of course, any fan that spins at 2300rpm is going to be, but they DO push a LOT of air.
At 40% they're nearly silent, but climbing to just 50% they're too loud (for my ears). That being said, i was going to use the Noctua fans on the rad originally, but glad i didn't. They woudn't have the power to cool the rad like the corsairs do.

Right now i've oc'ed to 450FSB @ 3.6Ghz, 1.25 vcore. The Noctua would be at 100% at all times with core1 idling at 55. Load temps would hit mid 70's.

The H80 at only 40% fan keeps it at 55 at idle. Load temps (100% fan) hit high 60's.

55 may be rather hot for an idle, but i'd rather have hot/quiet vs cool/loud.

Lovin the H80.

@erik257 - Thanks for the thread, lots of good info.
@corsairgeorge - I applaud your professionalism. Refreshing to hear a rep that's as up-front, honest, and attentive to feedback as yourself. Keep up the good work.

I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14385072*
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/07/26/corsair_h100_extreme_perf_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/1
> 
> The H100 appears not to be the savior everyone is making it out to be. It's probably good anyways. I tried a H50 for about a week. It was very nice. Just needed more. Grabbed this antec 920 from Fry's and it's amazing stuff.


That review has been linked here before. The H100 comes out on top as push/pull, and ties the Kuhler with just push so I think it's a pretty good piece of hardware.

I will be changing my cooler from an H70 to the H100 I just ordered. I have kept a close eye on my temps and will document the change. I have a 600T case so I may have trouble getting space for push pull, but I'll give it a darned good try.....


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14397124*
> That review has been linked here before. The H100 comes out on top as push/pull, and ties the Kuhler with just push so I think it's a pretty good piece of hardware.
> 
> I will be changing my cooler from an H70 to the H100 I just ordered. I have kept a close eye on my temps and will document the change. I have a 600T case so I may have trouble getting space for push pull, but I'll give it a darned good try.....


That's easy, all you have to do is mount it as fans>radiator>top of case>fans.


----------



## orlywutlol

Are you guys using the stock TIM that came with your units? I'm running prime95 blend with my 2500k at 4.8ghz. load voltage is at 1.352v. Max temps so far are 69 75 74 69. Stock TIM with stock cosair fans that came with the H80. Fan profile is set to balance. Ambient temps are about 80F. Does this sound about right to you guys?

Forgot to add that I'm running as exhaust.


----------



## linkin93

Gah, I can see in the OP the guy is running as exhaust. Run as intake damn you! ._.

See sig.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Is this amt of mobo cutout enough for the backplate of the H80??


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Gah, I can see in the OP the guy is running as exhaust. Run as intake damn you! ._.

See sig.


You can't run it as intake on this case.

Edit: Also, one flaw in your testing, you didn't have a stressed gpu during the test to show the hot air that it blows out being sucked back in by the cooler.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14392705*
> This is worthless without comparing ambient temps.


Agreed. I thought it was traditional for screen shots to accompany temperature claims? I always provide screen shots and ambients. However, even without ambient temps you can still see the delta between the unloaded temp and the loaded temp, which tells you how effective the cooler is even without ambient temps. It's not any good for comparing different systems, but it is good for a comparison between different coolers in the same system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;14398630*
> That's easy, all you have to do is mount it as fans>radiator>top of case>fans.


I have an H70 mounted up top right now. I had to move the H70 to the left by about an inch to allow the bottom fan to clear my memory. Since the H100 is a longer rad, I cannot move the rear half to the left since my case won't allow that. So, if I add another fan inside it may hit my memory. I'll have to wait and see what I can do about it.

Build with H70 mounted on top:










Fan Offset:










Memory Clearance:










Since the H100 rad is a little thinner I may be able to get it to fit push/pull. Will have to wait and see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14405084*
> Gah, I can see in the OP the guy is running as exhaust. Run as intake damn you! ._.
> 
> See sig.


Intake or exhaust will only make a difference of a few degrees. I can post screen shots of intake vs exhaust as well if you like since I tested it months ago as you did. How a person runs it is dependent on many factors and it's not just a blanket "run it as intake" solution.

For example, why run it as rear intake if you have a video card exhausting hot air out the back of your case which just gets pulled in through your cooler? There are lots of other factors as well such as number of fans, placement, size and airflow of case, placement of cooler.

Here's another great reason not to run a rad as intake:

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/612436-official-corsair-h50-h70-club-1903.html

See post number 19027.

That's not the first time I've seen a clogged rad, there are more examples earlier in the thread and they are even worse. One guy had his rad completely clogged. You can use a dust filter which will restrict flow slightly, possibly negating using intake in the first place, or you can set the rad as exhaust and let your case filters take care of the dust before it gets to the rad. Of course, if your video card(s) are exhausting into the case, then you may want to orient the rad as intake.


----------



## chrisaix

hi everyone, im now running my 2600k at 4.4ghz @1.27v, my idle temps looks a bit high compared to others, idle temps 34-48c and load temps 58-62c, ambient temp probably 20-22c because its raining here. are my temps normal?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisaix*


hi everyone, im now running my 2600k at 4.4ghz @1.27v, my idle temps looks a bit high compared to others, idle temps 34-48c and load temps 58-62c, ambient temp probably 20-22c because its raining here. are my temps normal?


Your temps look great. This is with hyperthreading on, no?


----------



## chrisaix

thanks man, yup hyperthreading is on. i tried 4.8ghz but my temps dances from 68-71c, i think ill stay @ 4.4ghz for now, .4ghz lost wouldnt hurt much my rendering time with 3dsmax.


----------



## Carnaged

Hi all,

I set up a H-100 for a friend of mine today and just wanted to check the temps with you guys to see what you thought, basically if they are ok.

Here are the settings;

I7 2600K at 4.6ghz
Current temps after 20 minutes of prime 95 = 60 64 65 62
The maximum temps that Real Temp recorded are 63 67 69 64

He has the Asus IV Maximus z so I just set CPU Level up to 4.6 at it overclocked automatically. The Vcore says 1.352 in CPU-Z.

The current ambient temp in here is 25.9c

Thanks


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14427261*
> Hi all,
> 
> I set up a H-100 for a friend of mine today and just wanted to check the temps with you guys to see what you thought, basically if they are ok.
> 
> Here are the settings;
> 
> I7 2600K at 4.6ghz
> Current temps after 20 minutes of prime 95 = 60 64 65 62
> The maximum temps that Real Temp recorded are 63 67 69 64
> 
> He has the Asus IV Maximus z so I just set CPU Level up to 4.6 at it overclocked automatically. The Vcore says 1.352 in CPU-Z.
> 
> The current ambient temp in here is 25.9c
> 
> Thanks


Looks great!


----------



## TomH0927

Hello from another new H80 user!

Just swapped out my Hyper 212+ for the H80 on my system and noticing a vast improvement right away. My 2600k is OC to 4.5GHz and after 20 mins of Prime95 (not had chance to do a full stability test yet), I am looking at average load temps of 63-64c. My 212+ would sit at between 72 and 74 dependent on ambient temperature so it looks like a good 9-10c improvement for me







. Plus it's been quite hot here today - ambient room temperature approx 27-28c, so I expect performance to be better still in some cooler air. This is running on the balanced setting with 2 of the white bars lit up. I find going onto the performance setting is just too noisy for my liking.

I originally setup the H80 as intake, however I found it heated up all my other components quite rapidly and given my case (Antec 300) has only 1 140mm top exhaust fan and 2 x 120mm front intakes with 1 x 120mm side intake, the heat had nowhere to go. So I switched it round to exhaust and I am perhaps taking a 1 or 2c temperature hit as a result which I can certainly live with. The fans seem to be quiter in the exhaust config too, but maybe that's just me!

Gotta say I was always a bit sceptical about water cooling at first but always curious to try it, although I never thought I would have the time or patience to start setting up a full water cooled system. The H80 is perfect for me allowing my to get the benefits of water cooling without all the hassle of setting it up and maintaining it. Looking forward to the Corsair Link


----------



## Rellian

Installed an H80 last weekend. It was easy to install although I didn't feel comfortable using the thumbscrews to tighten the cooler on my CPU. Wanted it snug but not enough to crunch the CPU. Using push/pull fan setup with air blowing into the case.

Have been overclocking at 4.9 GHz with VCore of 1.47 for more than 1 hour with 100% Prime95 load. Max temps have been 66-73-76-68. Not too bad.


----------



## Kdude6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carnaged*


Hi all,

I set up a H-100 for a friend of mine today and just wanted to check the temps with you guys to see what you thought, basically if they are ok.

Here are the settings;

I7 2600K at 4.6ghz 
Current temps after 20 minutes of prime 95 = 60 64 65 62
The maximum temps that Real Temp recorded are 63 67 69 64

He has the Asus IV Maximus z so I just set CPU Level up to 4.6 at it overclocked automatically. The Vcore says 1.352 in CPU-Z.

The current ambient temp in here is 25.9c

Thanks










I found that cpu level up puts the vcore higher than it needs to be. If you lower is to where it can still be stable you will get even better results.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in love with the Corsair H80 + AP-15's, dead silent I can't even hear if my computer is ON or not.

I woke up this morning and thought my computer had crashed (Turned off) while Folding, it was still on, I just can't hear it.


----------



## Thebreezybb

So far I'm not loving it that much Idle & Load temps are almost the same as My frio with 1 Fan!! 30c Idle @3.8GHz 1.308v with the H80 P/P Performance, 30c Idle @ 3.8 1368v with the Frio with just 1 fan!! My ambient is 22c. Load temps don't differ that much as well 46c 100% Load with FRIO 1 fan, 45c 100% load with H80 P/P Performance!

Did i just waste 120$ on it?! Cause i feel like i just did!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*


So far I'm not loving it that much Idle & Load temps are almost the same as My frio with 1 Fan!! 30c Idle @3.8GHz 1.308v with the H80 P/P Performance, 30c Idle @ 3.8 1368v with the Frio with just 1 fan!! My ambient is 22c. Load temps don't differ that much as well 46c 100% Load with FRIO 1 fan, 45c 100% load with H80 P/P Performance!

Did i just waste 120$ on it?! Cause i feel like i just did!


Iddle temps are usually the same, what matters is load, and something's wrong there.

I moved from the FrÃ*o (2 stock fans) to the H80 (full speed AP-15 fans) and I won almost 6ÂºC, totally worth it for me.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Iddle temps are usually the same, what matters is load, and something's wrong there.

I moved from the FrÃ*o (2 stock fans) to the H80 (full speed AP-15 fans) and I won almost 6ÂºC, totally worth it for me.


I know Idle should be the same but Load temps are not what i expected at all









I reseated and changed the Thermal and i will see how that goes.


----------



## NkR

heeerooow!!

Does anyone have a clue if fractal design r3 case can be used with the h100? george perhaps? anyone?







cheers!


----------



## Carnaged

I took the CPU off of the H100 I have installed and would like some general information on re-applying thermal paste.

I have ordered some IC Diamond 24-Carat and some cleaning solution, once I have cleaned the thermal paste off of the CPU and Cooler should I use the small pea method, on the IC website its says to apply 5.0mm onto the centre of the CPU and then apply the cooler to spread the compound.

Does that sound about right? I used to apply a layer with my finger with some film over to avoid actual contact but this way seems to be the way forward.


----------



## qazzaq2004

Once you've removed the TIM off both the cooler and CPU using your cleaner
just use the dot method. A small pea sized drop of the IC7 on the centre of the CPU.


----------



## qazzaq2004

Also, with IC7 it's a really thick compound, put the tube in a ziplock bag and let it sit in warm water for 30 mins prior to use. This makes it easier to spread once you press down on it with the CPU block.

Is there any reason you reseated your H100? I heard the pre-applied stuff is pretty good.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*


Also, with IC7 it's a really thick compound, put the tube in a ziplock bag and let it sit in warm water for 30 mins prior to use. This makes it easier to spread once you press down on it with the CPU block.

Is there any reason you reseated your H100? I heard the pre-applied stuff is pretty good.


Indeed, the Corsair Hxx products come with shin-etsu thermal paste which is one of the best, if not the best, thermal compounds out there.

Hopefully I'll never need to re-seat my H80, as I won't find anything as good here in Europe, at least not that I know of.


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*


Also, with IC7 it's a really thick compound, put the tube in a ziplock bag and let it sit in warm water for 30 mins prior to use. This makes it easier to spread once you press down on it with the CPU block.

Is there any reason you reseated your H100? I heard the pre-applied stuff is pretty good.


I built this machine for a friend and we both weren't that impressed with the H100 temps. So I removed the Cooler to see if it had made good contact with the CPU. It looks to be a decent spread, basically the whole processor was caked.

I have some Shin-Etsu left as I have a tube so I am going to heat up the paste in some water so make it apply easier after I have removed the paste with some alcohol wipes that I have found in the house.

Not sure how much pressure the cpu cooler puts on the cpu when installed, they say that you need around 50lbs of pressure to get good contact so not sure whether I should manually push down on the cooler before I screw it down.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Indeed, the Corsair Hxx products come with shin-etsu thermal paste which is one of the best, if not the best, thermal compounds out there.

Hopefully I'll never need to re-seat my H80, as I won't find anything as good here in Europe, at least not that I know of.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


As for the stock thermal paste, it's very, very high quality stuff that's actually not easily accessed on the market. We switched from Shin-Etsu because we found a superior TIM, but I'm not at liberty to discuss exactly what it is yet.


 I dont think they use shin etsu anymore.


----------



## TomH0927

Quick question folks:

I have the pump plugged in to a 4 pin molex connector on my PSU and the 2 fans are connected directly to the pump. Is the 3 pin fan connector supposed to be connected to the CPU_Fan header on the motherboard? As mine has 4 pins and it doesn't seem to fit on there. It is disconnected right now and I have disabled CPU fan warnings in the BIOS. Everything is working fine in this configuration.

Am I correct in thinking that the 3 pin connector is just for monitoring the pump RPM and is not related to power at all?

Thanks


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Tom - you're 100% correct.


----------



## TomH0927

Thanks George


----------



## Axon14

Newegg has the h80 for $99 straight up with promo code EMCKBKF48: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181016&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL080411&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL080411-_-EMC-080411-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181016-L09D


----------



## alayoubi

Amazon same price 100$ with Free shipping:

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Performance-Liquid-Cooler-CWCH80/dp/B0051U7HMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312459555&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Corsair Hydro Series H80 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (CWCH80): Electronics[/URL]

Hurry Up


----------



## orlywutlol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Iddle temps are usually the same, what matters is load, and something's wrong there.

I moved from the FrÃ*o (2 stock fans) to the H80 (full speed AP-15 fans) and I won almost 6ÂºC, totally worth it for me.


I was curious about that! I'm using the stock fans with the balanced profile. I was wondering what the temp difference would be using AP-15's at full blast vs the stock fans using the balanced profile.

Now I need to find out where to pick up a pair of AP-15s. Did you install your H80 as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Yea but you slap Corsair on it and it becomes more widely available across the marketplace.


Fixed.

FACT: I couldn't get a hold of a coolit eco 240 in canada for NOTHING unless I went eBay, which I wouldn't do with a component like that. H100? Got it on launch.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14441643*
> I took the CPU off of the H100 I have installed and would like some general information on re-applying thermal paste.
> 
> I have ordered some IC Diamond 24-Carat and some cleaning solution, once I have cleaned the thermal paste off of the CPU and Cooler should I use the small pea method, on the IC website its says to apply 5.0mm onto the centre of the CPU and then apply the cooler to spread the compound.
> 
> Does that sound about right? I used to apply a layer with my finger with some film over to avoid actual contact but this way seems to be the way forward.


It really depends on the surface of the cooler.

You can always read this:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62

But your method seem about right to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14441890*
> Indeed, the Corsair Hxx products come with shin-etsu thermal paste which is one of the best, if not the best, thermal compounds out there.


There are a few different types of shin-etsu thermal paste. I don't think the stock stuff on the corsair coolers is the best stuff, but it's in the top 10% for sure. After curing time, AS5 is actually better than the lower end shin-etsu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carnaged;14445861*
> Not sure how much pressure the cpu cooler puts on the cpu when installed, they say that you need around 50lbs of pressure to get good contact so not sure whether I should manually push down on the cooler before I screw it down.


Just the pressure of the cooler bolts should be more than enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomH0927;14447697*
> Am I correct in thinking that the 3 pin connector is just for monitoring the pump RPM and is not related to power at all?
> 
> Thanks


Most 4 pin CPU_FAN headers on main boards are made to take either a 3 pin or 4 pin fan connector.

Hey, for any Canadians out there:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX33764%28ME%29.aspx

H80 at Memory Express for $89.99!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolzen

note to any future owners









dont install it this way lol

learned that that hard way after wondering why my temps sucked so much


----------



## Carnaged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*


Fixed.

FACT: I couldn't get a hold of a coolit eco 240 in canada for NOTHING unless I went eBay, which I wouldn't do with a component like that. H100? Got it on launch.


I see you have the asus maximus extreme what settings do you use for your 4.5ghz overclock. My I7 2600k seems to want 1.352v to go to 4.5 and remain stable. Maybe I have a poor chip


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolzen*


note to any future owners









dont install it this way lol

learned that that hard way after wondering why my temps sucked so much


What do you mean? I have an H80 sitting here unopened waiting for me to have some free time to install it. I'll be mounting it at the top of my case because that's the only available 120mm slot on this case.


----------



## Conner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


What do you mean? I have an H80 sitting here unopened waiting for me to have some free time to install it. I'll be mounting it at the top of my case because that's the only available 120mm slot on this case.


Im curious to know as well. Pump cant handle gravity?


----------



## wolzen

i mean how my heatsink is positioned, it needed to be rotated 90degrees to the right because it wasn't making full contact.

it's much more picky in this aspect compared to the h50 i had

not much a difference though from my h50 in temps, maybe about 4c


----------



## Axon14

Oh, I see what you mean. The temps really aren't that much better? What were your load temps with the h50?


----------



## consumer

So I take it everyone is replacing the fans on this thing with Gentle Typhoon 120mm Fan 1850RPM (AP-15)?

I just ordered a H80 from Amazon and have been told the fans are noisy.


----------



## Telstar

no, not everyone








try the stock fans by yourself


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolzen*


note to any future owners









dont install it this way lol

learned that that hard way after wondering why my temps sucked so much


Is the DirectCU II heatsink giving you any heat dumping problems?


----------



## TomH0927

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


So I take it everyone is replacing the fans on this thing with Gentle Typhoon 120mm Fan 1850RPM (AP-15)?

I just ordered a H80 from Amazon and have been told the fans are noisy.


I'm still using the stock fans on mine at the balanced setting. Only been installed about a week but they aren't annoying me too much yet







. I find them to be a bit unbearable at full speed but I get pretty good results on balanced.


----------



## consumer

But would it still be better to replace the fan with a better one?


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consumer*


But would it still be better to replace the fan with a better one?


Most definitely. You can find much quieter fans.
On Performance mode, they are very loud. But so is the pump. (not much you can do there tho)

I installed mine this morning, and on balanced setting, it isn't bothering me at all.
But I did replace a CM TX3, and that thing was horribly loud.


----------



## vf-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*


I dont think they use shin etsu anymore.


What do they use then?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vf-*


What do they use then?


Corsair George said somewhere else in this thread that what they are using is better but he is not at liberty to release the details yet!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14505727*
> Corsair George said somewhere else in this thread that what they are using is better but he is not at liberty to release the details yet!


Yeah, sorry guys. There's a kind of agreement in place.

It's not mind-numbingly better - in fact in most situations you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the Shin-Etsu stuff and the stuff we're using, as it's less than a 1C difference at 120W. But it scales pretty well and there's no cure time.


----------



## Thebreezybb

after a full week of testing and trying different things with this, I decided never again. didn't see a difference between this and my frio with different settings and couple of reseating. the only difference i saw was when I made the fans go full speed ( They were loud even with the AC on they were LOUD!! ) i saw a 3-4c decrease on load temps and that was it. that is compared to FRIO with just one fan.


----------



## consumer

Looking for the best thermal paste for a Corsair H80 & 2500K combo, I know there isn't a huge difference but I still want the best of the best even if it just 1-2 degrees difference.

Options are

Indigo Xtreme 1155/1156
Shin-Etsu X23-7783D
IC Diamond 7 Carat
Antec Formula 7
Noctua NT-H1

Which one would you choose for a Corsair H80 & 2500K install? I'm leaning towards the Indigo but I'm uncertain it is the best solution for the H80


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consumer;14516416*
> Looking for the best thermal paste for a Corsair H80 & 2500K combo, I know there isn't a huge difference but I still want the best of the best even if it just 1-2 degrees difference.
> 
> Options are
> 
> Indigo Xtreme 1155/1156
> Shin-Etsu X23-7783D
> IC Diamond 7 Carat
> Antec Formula 7
> Noctua NT-H1
> 
> Which one would you choose for a Corsair H80 & 2500K install? I'm leaning towards the Indigo but I'm uncertain it is the best solution for the H80


Personally, I think you should leave the H80's stock TIM on.
It does a fantastic job, and I can almost guarantee that if you apply your own, you'll get worse temps.

I haven't taken my cold plate off since I installed the cooler, and I was idling at 24c this morning and sitting at 55c under load at 4.6ghz.
Roughly 23c ambient temps.


----------



## consumer

OK i'll see when my H80 arrives what my temps are and go from there


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consumer;14516416*
> Looking for the best thermal paste for a Corsair H80 & 2500K combo, I know there isn't a huge difference but I still want the best of the best even if it just 1-2 degrees difference.
> 
> Options are
> 
> Indigo Xtreme 1155/1156
> Shin-Etsu X23-7783D
> IC Diamond 7 Carat
> Antec Formula 7
> Noctua NT-H1
> 
> Which one would you choose for a Corsair H80 & 2500K install? I'm leaning towards the Indigo but I'm uncertain it is the best solution for the H80


http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62

If you want the absolute best TIM for temps, you will go with a metal TIM like this:
http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/produkte/liquid-ultra/

Just don't use it on aluminum.


----------



## sintricate

Ugh, just found small amounts of an oily substance on my H80 fans. At first I panicked thinking it was my rad leaking. After inspecting the rad carefully, it looked fine. I noticed the liquid building up on the shrouds and found traces of oil streaming outward from the center of the fans.

How odd is it to happen to both fans... I hope I can get this taken care of. I've been running both fans at high for most of the time since I installed it last night.


----------



## Juanchioo

do u recomend getting it??? something bad to say about it?


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Ugh, just found small amounts of an oily substance on my H80 fans. At first I panicked thinking it was my rad leaking. After inspecting the rad carefully, it looked fine. I noticed the liquid building up on the shrouds and found traces of oil streaming outward from the center of the fans.

How odd is it to happen to both fans... I hope I can get this taken care of. I've been running both fans at high for most of the time since I installed it last night.


Its just oil leftover from the fan bearing its nothing to worry about i allready contacted George and he confirmed this.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Ugh, just found small amounts of an oily substance on my H80 fans. At first I panicked thinking it was my rad leaking. After inspecting the rad carefully, it looked fine. I noticed the liquid building up on the shrouds and found traces of oil streaming outward from the center of the fans.

How odd is it to happen to both fans... I hope I can get this taken care of. I've been running both fans at high for most of the time since I installed it last night.


 The same thing happened to mine. I thought it was leaking at first but figured out it was just oil. no biggy.


----------



## AV(RUS)

Hey, just wanted to introduce myself - did a lot of reading on this thread before purchasing the H80 and registering on overclock.net. My last CPU cooler was an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 - without overclock, I idled around 50ºC and under stress testing temps did not exceed 85ºC. Room temperature must be around 24ºC. Anyway, installing the H80, I ended up as a rear intake leaving a top 200mm fan as the only exhaust. With a 4Ghz/20x200Mhz/1.3000V overclock, my CPU idles right around 40ºC. With my current fan speed - plugged into 3-pin CHA_FAN1 header, ~60% speed - Prime95 blend test gets the CPU up to 70ºC at which point fan speeds up and temps do not exceed 75ºC.

I'm not at all experienced in overclocking - what I do know I've simply read from these and other forums. Personally I'm fine with these temps, as my expectations were not that high to begin with - but if there are any suggestions/concerns that jump out from this setup, please share - constructive criticism welcome!









P.S. To improve airflow within case/ across motherboard, I am considering either using my side 200mm fan as intake or setting up H80 as exhaust.


----------



## iceheat710

I didn't read through the entire thread, but does anyone have trouble using their own fans plugged into the H80 header instead of the stock Corsair ones?

I'm wondering if I should get some gentle typhoons to use with the H80 since they should be quieter...

Would you still be able to control the fan speed with the built in fan controller (the middle button)?

Thanks!


----------



## AV(RUS)

I think that any 3-pin fans should work when plugged into the H80 - I have no idea what voltages/currents it outputs at the three settings, but considering how fast/loud the stock fans get to at "High" I don't think you'll have any trouble.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Man this H80 rocks. In a 95 degree room I have not busted 56c yet on full load on MEDIUM settings.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Just wondering do I have to leak test the H80 when I get it? before installing? thanks.


----------



## Mod Duck

Hello

I am thinking of H80 mostly because it's a hot summer and I cannot play OC with my old Zalman









Question: Can I use 2 different fans? I have already 2 good and quiet fans to use. If yes, the most powerful must be PUSH or PULL ?

Or I must go with same type? If so I have 1 AP-15 and I must order 1 more.

If you wonder why I ask, its all about noise. I worked hard to eliminate any noise (antivibration, foam, etc) I dont want to ruin my peace for few KHz more


----------



## lucas4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mod Duck*


Hello

I am thinking of H80 mostly because it's a hot summer and I cannot play OC with my old Zalman










Question: Can I use 2 different fans? I have already 2 good and quiet fans to use. If yes, the most powerful must be PUSH or PULL ?

Or I must go with same type? If so I have 1 AP-15 and I must order 1 more.

If you wonder why I ask, its all about noise. I worked hard to eliminate any noise (antivibration, foam, etc) I dont want to ruin my peace for few KHz more










2 identical fans are usually recommended. with 2 different fans, u want to make sure they are at least very similar RPM. they will cause extra noise otherwise.

i haven't actually tested this myself, but plenty of other people have said similar things







.

the supplied H80 fans are very good performers, just very loud also


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas4*


2 identical fans are usually recommended. with 2 different fans, u want to make sure they are at least very similar RPM. they will cause extra noise otherwise.

i haven't actually tested this myself, but plenty of other people have said similar things







.

the supplied H80 fans are very good performers, just very loud also


You don't necessarily need the same RPM. You just have to make sure the stronger fan is the push fan.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;14608769*
> Just wondering do I have to leak test the H80 when I get it? before installing? thanks.


Nope. Other than making sure there's nothing wrong when you install it and run it for the first time, there's really nothing you have to do.


----------



## King Who Dat

my noctua nh-d14 decided not to show up in the box it was shipped in. the postman delivered an empty box. So, I went with an h80 instead as I didn't have room for an h100. Any reason to change out the fans purely for performance reasons ? Noise does not bother me. Anyone who's bothered by a little 3 inch fan is being whiny is you ask me.







I am going to be pushing my cpu pretty hard though, and if I can get a significant difference out of different fans, that's something I want to do. I don't care how loud they are. Anything quieter than my 6970's at 100% is cool with me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14615976*
> Noise does not bother me. Anyone who's bothered by a little 3 inch fan is being whiny is you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be pushing my cpu pretty hard though, and if I can get a significant difference out of different fans, that's something I want to do. I don't care how loud they are. Anything quieter than my 6970's at 100% is cool with me. Thanks guys.


I am whiny









Actually, silence is my cat's demand. And I respect my cat


----------



## Cyrilmak

Ive been running Prime 95 now for about 4 hours, all cores are maxed, and I've yet to break 37c.... My Q6600 on air would be at 65c right now at 3.4 ghz.

Oh that's stock clocks on the 2500k. I'm sure the temps will go up a bit once OC'ed but man so far this cooler is insanely quite and cool - oh this is on the medium fan setting - yeah medium.... I usually don't OC for the first week or so just to make sure all the components are working properly - helps me narrow down issues and not wonder if it's due to an oc. But yeah this is nuts.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iceheat710*


I didn't read through the entire thread, but does anyone have trouble using their own fans plugged into the H80 header instead of the stock Corsair ones?

I'm wondering if I should get some gentle typhoons to use with the H80 since they should be quieter...

Would you still be able to control the fan speed with the built in fan controller (the middle button)?

Thanks!


I have an H100 with two stock fans and two Scythe 1900 RPM PWM fans. The H100 controls them all without any problems. Your H80 should be similar except you will use 3 pin fans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mod Duck*


Hello

I am thinking of H80 mostly because it's a hot summer and I cannot play OC with my old Zalman









Question: Can I use 2 different fans? I have already 2 good and quiet fans to use. If yes, the most powerful must be PUSH or PULL ?


Hi. Corsair George says you can use different fans as long as the fan with the best static pressure is used as the push fan. The pull fan doesn't matter as much and does not affect the temperature as much.

I am running an H100 using the two stock fans as push and two Scythe 1900 RPM PWM fans as pull. I'm not getting much noise at all in the low range, the high range is fairly noisy but no noisier than my roommates H100 in his 650D case. I have settled on the medium range which is a fair compromise between performance and noise. The thing is, if you're allergic to noise you'll be wanting to use it on the low speed range. The stock fans are not too loud at low speed. Try them out before you decide (since it's easy to swap the fans out for testing).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


my noctua nh-d14 decided not to show up in the box it was shipped in. the postman delivered an empty box. So, I went with an h80 instead as I didn't have room for an h100. Any reason to change out the fans purely for performance reasons ? Noise does not bother me. Anyone who's bothered by a little 3 inch fan is being whiny is you ask me.







I am going to be pushing my cpu pretty hard though, and if I can get a significant difference out of different fans, that's something I want to do. I don't care how loud they are. Anything quieter than my 6970's at 100% is cool with me. Thanks guys.


All the reviews I've read on the H80 say the stock fans are great fans for static pressure and temperature, but they also agree that they are a little on the noisy side. Since you don't mind noise try the stock fans before ordering more.


----------



## Contagious Specialist

Hi everyone,

N00b question....

I have my H80 setup as an intake. My Proc is a 1090T on stock clocks, the Mobo is a 990FXA-UD5, and the case is a 600T.

My temps at idle range between 26C and 32C at idle. My temps at load range between 32C and 37C. Does this seem right to you guys, or should I clean and re-seat the pump?
Thanks.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contagious Specialist;14623698*
> My temps at idle range between 26C and 32C at idle. My temps at load range between 32C and 37C. Does this seem right to you guys, or should I clean and re-seat the pump?
> Thanks.










:axesmiley:axesmiley

Your temps are great.

Mine suck!!!









I got H80 today. Ambient 30 (hot day) Idle 46 Load 70

I use stock fans (but noise is not so bad and I have a fan controller. Maybe I will change them later)

What is wrong?









I have lapped my cpu a year ago. Today I noticed a scratch but still I did mount the H80. Now I think this, or bad mount, is the problem. So Saturday, that I will have time I will start again.

@Mergatroid @blackbalt89 Thank you for your answers about not matching fans.

Another question: The pump works in steady circles or it changes speed?


----------



## Mod Duck

Stock TIM has cure time? After 2 hours of Prime95 load temp has fall to 64


----------



## sintricate

In the best case scenario (*both coolers performing at their best*) which would be the better choice? I currently have an H80 but I was thinking of an interesting way to mount the H100 in this case.

I would just send this H80 back if the H100 proves to be the better choice.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14628417*
> In the best case scenario (*both coolers performing at their best*) which would be the better choice? I currently have an H80 but I was thinking of an interesting way to mount the H100 in this case.
> 
> I would just send this H80 back if the H100 proves to be the better choice.


The H100 is only a better choice if you buy another 2 fans to make it 4 fans in total in push/pull configuration.

At stock, with 2 fans only, it performs exactly the same as an H80.

How would you mount it on your case?

I've been thinking how would I install the H100 in my Raven RV02B-W case, and I can't find a way to do it.









Either ways, I'm very happy with my H80.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14628441*
> The H100 is only a better choice if you buy another 2 fans to make it 4 fans in total in push/pull configuration.
> 
> At stock, with 2 fans only, it performs exactly the same as an H80.
> 
> How would you mount it on your case?
> 
> I've been thinking how would I install the H100 in my Raven RV02B-W case, and I can't find a way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either ways, I'm very happy with my H80.


I was thinking of cutting 2 120mm holes in on the rear panel to mount the rad on. That way I could use it in the intake config rather than the exhaust config i'm currently using with the h80. It's a big commitment for probably not much gain but I'm bored lately


----------



## davidtran007

Just installed my H80. Upgraded from the stock Intel cooler. Wanted to know if these temps were reasonable...

i5 2500K @ 4.6 GHz
Asus Maximus Gene-Z
Ambient 27 C
180mm Case Fan (Intake-High), H80 Fans (Exhaust-Med)

Idle










Load


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14628441*
> The H100 is only a better choice if you buy another 2 fans to make it 4 fans in total in push/pull configuration.
> 
> At stock, with 2 fans only, it performs exactly the same as an H80.
> 
> How would you mount it on your case?
> 
> I've been thinking how would I install the H100 in my Raven RV02B-W case, and I can't find a way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either ways, I'm very happy with my H80.


Push/pull only changes the H100 temps by a degree or two c. The reviews I have seen place the H80 a little better than the H70, and the H100 using just push as a little better than the H80.

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/Corsair_Hydro_H100/4.html

Not much of a difference but it is incremental as all the hydro series have been. Adding pull fans will give you another couple of degrees.

Considering the price difference can be as low as zero dollars but usually is only $10, if a person has the required space I would recommend the H100.


----------



## fullrespect

H100 is pulling away at crazy frequencies and voltage


----------



## Mod Duck

it is disappointment.









I lapped the dice again, i put the best paste i have, i resat the H80 and i got 44C idle.

That is only 4 degrees lower than my old Zalman. That is 23 euros for every damn 1C.









OK, tomorrow I will try again. Till then, depression wins ...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mod Duck*


it is disappointment.









I lapped the dice again, i put the best paste i have, i resat the H80 and i got 44C idle.

That is only 4 degrees lower than my old Zalman. That is 23 euros for every damn 1C.









OK, tomorrow I will try again. Till then, depression wins ...


No offense, but iddle temperatures are useless, what's the load temperature between both processors?

You should also consider your room temperature, what is it at the moment?

I'm at 4.8Ghz 1.35v and I get about 36-40ÂºC iddle now in summer deppending on the core (Room temperature sometimes up to 32ÂºC







).


----------



## Mod Duck

I know what you say. I have read tons of good performance posts before I order my H80. But it looks that I have no luck.

Room temp now 27. Idle 44. Load with just few min of IntelBurn 72.
My OC now is 3.8 with 1.3V (damn CO)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14644057*
> I know what you say. I have read tons of good performance posts before I order my H80. But it looks that I have no luck.
> 
> Room temp now 27. Idle 44. Load with just few min of IntelBurn 72.
> My OC now is 3.8 with 1.3V (damn CO)


Seems like a bit too much imo.

Either ways, some coolers give worse iddle temperatures but way better load temperatures, load is what matters.

72ºC @ 3.8GHz sounds high, but we have to consider you have a C0 chip which run hotter and require more voltage than the D0 920 chips.

I'd say you're fine like that, and it is completely normal.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14644242*
> I'd say you're fine like that, and it is completely normal.


Sorry, I am not. Even if this is the best I can have with H80, what is the point to pay so much for 4C less of my cheap Zalman?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mod Duck*


Sorry, I am not. Even if this is the best I can have with H80, what is the point to pay so much for 4C less of my cheap Zalman?










What mode are you using for the fans? Slow? Balanced? Performance?

At full speed the H80 outperforms the Noctua NH-D14 by 2-3ÂºC which is a lot better than the Zalman cooler you have.

Something is definitely wrong there.


----------



## Perdition64

I'm guessing these temps are way too high for an i7 920 D0 at stock ambient temps around 20c.

When I was installing I used the LGA 2011 screws, tried to stick it on, realised my error and scrambled for the next 10 minutes putting the correct screws; during this time, the thermal pad was uncovered, some smeared on CPU some on heatsink. I also felt stock paste was a bit thick too. Is this the reason why my temps are so damned high?


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Something is definitely wrong there.










After a lot of sweat I think I found it. Here is the story: After second attempt I noticed that the TIM was not spreading even. I tried to spread it myself with a plastic card. Again half of the cooler's head had no TIM. So I put more TIM and I pressed harder. There I broke a bolt!









So I found 2 things:

1. My mobo has something that holds the HUGE head of the H80
2. My lapped CPU has ~1mm less height

I was so pissed that I got a new CPU, a 950

I put it on. Put a different bolt in the place of the one it is missing, and... voila: Ambient 28, Idle 39, Load 60









Now where can I find a bolt? PLEASE


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mod Duck*


After a lot of sweat I think I found it. Here is the story: After second attempt I noticed that the TIM was not spreading even. I tried to spread it myself with a plastic card. Again half of the cooler's head had no TIM. So I put more TIM and I pressed harder. There I broke a bolt!









So I found 2 things:

1. My mobo has something that holds the HUGE head of the H80
2. My lapped CPU has ~1mm less height

I was so pissed that I got a new CPU, a 950

I put it on. Put a different bolt in the place of the one it is missing, and... voila: Ambient 28, Idle 39, Load 60









Now where can I find a bolt? PLEASE










60ÂºC load under what Overclock and voltage?









Sounds better indeed!









I don't really get what you mean with #1 (Do you mean the H80's block hitting the motherboard's capacitors?) and #2. Could you explain it more detailed?


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14653605*
> 
> I don't really get what you mean with #1 (Do you mean the H80's block hitting the motherboard's capacitors?) and #2. Could you explain it more detailed?


1. Yes, capacitors (i had lost the word)

2. My cpu looks like this

http://img.techpowerup.org/090905/DSC00679.jpg

No coat. I have remove it so surface is flat copper. It sorter now, I dont know how much









Do you know where I can find bolts for H80? Anyone? I have only 3







I suppose that with 4 bolts temps will be better


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14654539*
> 1. Yes, capacitors (i had lost the word)
> 
> 2. My cpu looks like this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090905/DSC00679.jpg
> 
> No coat. I have remove it so surface is flat copper. It sorter now, I dont know how much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where I can find bolts for H80? Anyone? I have only 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that with 4 bolts temps will be better


1. It is a common problem with some boards, if you install the CPU Block in some other way (Example: The Corsair logo rotated 90º) it may hit the capacitors in some motherboards, thus causing the H80 to not make full contact with the CPU. I'm glad it sorted out!









2. What do you mean by bolts? Do you mean screws? You should have 4 included for your installation for each socket!


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14654674*
> 2. What do you mean by bolts? Do you mean screws? You should have 4 included for your installation for each socket!


This. One broke


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14654898*
> This. One broke


Contact Corsair, I am sure they will send you one!

What OC and voltage do you have right now?

Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14651402*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing these temps are way too high for an i7 920 D0 at stock ambient temps around 20c.
> 
> When I was installing I used the LGA 2011 screws, tried to stick it on, realised my error and scrambled for the next 10 minutes putting the correct screws; during this time, the thermal pad was uncovered, some smeared on CPU some on heatsink. I also felt stock paste was a bit thick too. Is this the reason why my temps are so damned high?


Anyone? Please? I really want to push for 4 ghz, but my stock temps worry me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14655752*
> Anyone? Please? I really want to push for 4 ghz, but my stock temps worry me.


Load temps are what matter, iddle are pretty much useless. As long as you're below 75C for 24/7 use under load you're fine for 4GHz.









Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14655827*
> Load temps are what matter, iddle are pretty much useless. As long as you're below 75C for 24/7 use under load you're fine for 4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


Are you sure?

I mean, those temps are at stock clocks, and to me are pretty shocking.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14656085*
> Are you sure?
> 
> I mean, those temps are at stock clocks, and to me are pretty shocking.


Iddle temperatures don't change much (If at all) wether you're on stock or 4GHz.

What matters is load temperatures, go run Prime 95 @ Blend mode for like 5 minutes and let me know the max temperatures of each core.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14654923*
> 
> What OC and voltage do you have right now?


The temps I wrote before were with stock configuration of 950. Maybe I am tired, maybe something is wrong, I cannot go to 3.8 with less than 1.37 V.

With my 920 C0, I used to have 3.8 with 1.3 V









Tomorrow I have to look closer that mystery.

I wrote to Corsair about the broken screw. I hope they help


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14657530*
> The temps I wrote before were with stock configuration of 950. Maybe I am tired, maybe something is wrong, I cannot go to 3.8 with less than 1.37 V.
> 
> With my 920 C0, I used to have 3.8 with 1.3 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I have to look closer that mystery.
> 
> I wrote to Corsair about the broken screw. I hope they help


You are definitely doing something wrong, you should easily hit 3.8Ghz with less than 1.3v on an i7 950.

As of the broken screw, Corsair will send you one!


----------



## davidtran007

Just ran another test. Lower ambient temp since its night time.

I'm getting some good/bad opinions from other people regarding my previous temps here. Speedstep enabled this time. Might experiment later with the fans as intake. Will probably replace the with AP-15s too since the stock ones are pretty loud. Thoughts?

i5 2500K @ 4.6 GHz 
Asus Maximus Gene-Z
180mm Case Fan (Intake-High), H80 Fans (Exhaust-Med)

Idle:









Load (15 mins w/ Prime95):


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Iddle temperatures don't change much (If at all) wether you're on stock or 4GHz.

What matters is load temperatures, go run Prime 95 @ Blend mode for like 5 minutes and let me know the max temperatures of each core.


Ambient temps at the time of posting were 24c.

After 5 minutes of Prime 95 @ Blend CPU temps are as follows:










Thank you for taking a look.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14656101*
> Iddle temperatures don't change much (If at all) wether you're on stock or 4GHz.
> 
> What matters is load temperatures, go run Prime 95 @ Blend mode for like 5 minutes and let me know the max temperatures of each core.


Sorry, I was just wondering: am I gonna take any cooling improovment switching from my Megahalems rev. B to a H80 (with the fans "apples to apples"), and if so, how many degrees would I gain ?








Here are my recent load temps at about 28° ambient (10 min of prime95).


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14654539*
> 1. Yes, capacitors (i had lost the word)
> 
> Do you know where I can find bolts for H80? Anyone? I have only 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that with 4 bolts temps will be better


The same thing happened to my H100. I used a flashlight to check the clearance between the CPU and the cooling block and found I could see light between them.

I turned my block 90 degrees and it seated properly. It was caused by the same thing, capacitors too close to the CPU.

Message Corsair George, he should know how to get another screw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14655752*
> Anyone? Please? I really want to push for 4 ghz, but my stock temps worry me.


I see people running the i7 in the 70c range at 4GHz. However, all you can really do is check your seating, make sure your fans are pointed in the same direction, and check the temps of other people using the same CPU and cooler. Maybe ask in the Hydro Series Club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14656085*
> Are you sure?
> 
> I mean, those temps are at stock clocks, and to me are pretty shocking.


If those are stock temps, there's something wrong. Check your seating and make sure no capacitors are causing a problem between the CPU and the block.

What was your load temp before the H80?


----------



## Perdition64

I tightened the screws and made the fans intake instead, oc-ed to 4 ghz and am getting around 65-69c in temps after 2 hours in prime, gonna do an overnight blend.


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14661218*
> You are definitely doing something wrong, you should easily hit 3.8Ghz with less than 1.3v on an i7 950.


Well, I found something terribly wrong. Software tools tell me that PSU is not working well. 12V are around 5-6V.







That explains a lot. I have to confirm it with multimeter or something


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14668422*
> Well, I found something terribly wrong. Software tools tell me that PSU is not working well. 12V are around 5-6V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains a lot. I have to confirm it with multimeter or something


There's no way that's accurate - your PC wouldn't boot if the +12V was at 5-6V. Software tools are pretty inaccurate - sometimes just making up data. So I would definitely look to another solution.


----------



## krz94

@CorsairGeorge

I have a question regarding temps

I read this review http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1218/pg10/corsair-h80-vs-antec-kuhler-h2o-920-review-maximum-overclock.html poster earlier in this thread and I can't figure out how he managed to get these incredible temps

I have a 2600k @ 4.5ghz with 1.3 vcore and @ full load with prime blend my max temp is around 69 degrees with the h80 on balanced mode...ambient ~25

are my temps really that bad?


----------



## Mod Duck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


There's no way that's accurate - your PC wouldn't boot if the +12V was at 5-6V. Software tools are pretty inaccurate - sometimes just making up data. So I would definitely look to another solution.


You are right. Multimeter shows 12V. But first time I saw this and I was shocked.

BTW. I broke one screw (I explain in earlier posts how). Do you know where I can find a replace?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94;14669093*
> @CorsairGeorge
> 
> I have a question regarding temps
> 
> I read this review http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1218/pg10/corsair-h80-vs-antec-kuhler-h2o-920-review-maximum-overclock.html poster earlier in this thread and I can't figure out how he managed to get these incredible temps
> 
> I have a 2600k @ 4.5ghz with 1.3 vcore and @ full load with prime blend my max temp is around 69 degrees with the h80 on balanced mode...ambient ~25
> 
> are my temps really that bad?


Your temps are pretty good, in my book. Not sure on your voltage, but that review shows some pretty incredible temps. My guess is his ambient is fantastically low.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14674201*
> Your temps are pretty good, in my book. Not sure on your voltage, but that review shows some pretty incredible temps. My guess is his ambient is fantastically low.


thanks i was really curious how he got that low temps...what do you mean you are not sure about my voltage? this is the lowest i could get it stable for 13 hours of prime blend







also i use offset mode


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94;14674585*
> thanks i was really curious how he got that low temps...what do you mean you are not sure about my voltage? this is the lowest i could get it stable for 13 hours of prime blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i use offset mode


Sorry, I meant I wasn't sure what voltage you were running, but then I read your post and realized it was in there. My mistake. Somehow I overlooked it.


----------



## krz94

so considering the cpu, ambient of about 25 degrees, ht on, vcore and h80 on balanced mode these seem like normal temps to you?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94;14676622*
> so considering the cpu, ambient of about 25 degrees, ht on, vcore and h80 on balanced mode these seem like normal temps to you?


I have an H80, with x2 AP-15's @ Full Speed (~1850RPM) and I can tell you those are normal temperatures.









That's about what I get @ 4.6Ghz 1.3v, so yeah.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14676647*
> I have an H80, with x2 AP-15's @ Full Speed (~1850RPM) and I can tell you those are normal temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about what I get @ 4.6Ghz 1.3v, so yeah.


all i needed..thanks


----------



## kcuestag

No problem.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14678124*
> No problem.


Can you please answer me?









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1056539-corsair-h80-performance-thread-92.html#post14665466


----------



## Mattyd893

So, a bit late for figures now this post has been going for so long but here's mine, I finally got around to installing the H80 on my system in my signature.
I7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz - H80 on balanced profile!
Idle from 37 - 41
Load (Prime95 after 20 mins) max temp 59-63

Will run a longer stress test to see how it manages over a longer period tonight. I will also run a small stress test on the max H80 profile, although I don't see me using it, could do without the extra noise when I have the HD5970 running!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14687079*
> Can you please answer me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1056539-corsair-h80-performance-thread-92.html#post14665466


With the same FANS maybe you could gain 2-4ºC improvement.

I wouldn't expect much of a change, maybe 5ºC at most.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14687451*
> With the same FANS maybe you could gain 2-4ºC improvement.
> 
> I wouldn't expect much of a change, maybe 5ºC at most.


Thanks!
5° would be enough, gonna use shrouds too; however (I've just seen the post before yours) Mattyd893 vantage some pretty nice temps for an 4Ghz 920 with the original fans in balance mode.















I wonder what's his ambient temperature.
(Because I do have the same idle temps, from 37 to 41).


----------



## razorseal

Does anyone have info on the H80's performance on high speed fans vs mid speed fans? (stock fans)

I hear alot of people complaining about the sound of fans, and I think I have an idea...

so I'll probably just run mine in medium setting. so I was curious how many degrees I'd go up if I don't use high setting, and use medium instead


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14687434*
> So, a bit late for figures now this post has been going for so long but here's mine, I finally got around to installing the H80 on my system in my signature.
> I7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz - H80 on balanced profile!
> Idle from 37 - 41
> Load (Prime95 after 20 mins) max temp 59-63


To follow on..............

I7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz - Room Ambient Temp 24-25
H80 Balanced Profile - Idle Max 41, Load Max 63 (after 8 Hours Prime95)
H80 Max Profile - Idle Max 41, Load Max 64







(after 8 Hours Prime95 but was also mining at the same time with 5970 which bangs out some mega heat)

The combination of my 5970 running at 100% and the H80 on max setting effectively turned my living room into a what sounded like a rocket launch pad.

H80 is rear mounted as intake - Inside my CM690 I mounted the first fan on the outside of the case, radiator and second fan inside to give more room and a better look inside. I tried with both fans inside and made no difference to temps. Air from the rad is extracted immediately by 2x120mm top mount fans. Exhaust setup would be pointless for me as my GPUs push out way too much heat.

Has anyone replaced the long screws on the H80 yet? I want to get a fan guard for the externally mounted fan, but going through fan>case>rad is already restricting the amount of useable screw thread I have, or does anyone know of a fan guard that doesn't need to use the fan screw fittings?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;14694013*
> To follow on..............
> 
> I7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz - Room Ambient Temp 24-25
> H80 Balanced Profile - Idle Max 41, Load Max 63 (after 8 Hours Prime95)
> H80 Max Profile - Idle Max 41, Load Max 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (after 8 Hours Prime95 but was also mining at the same time with 5970 which bangs out some mega heat)
> 
> The combination of my 5970 running at 100% and the H80 on max setting effectively turned my living room into a what sounded like a rocket launch pad.
> 
> H80 is rear mounted as intake - Inside my CM690 I mounted the first fan on the outside of the case, radiator and second fan inside to give more room and a better look inside. I tried with both fans inside and made no difference to temps. Air from the rad is extracted immediately by 2x120mm top mount fans. Exhaust setup would be pointless for me as my GPUs push out way too much heat.
> 
> Has anyone replaced the long screws on the H80 yet? I want to get a fan guard for the externally mounted fan, but going through fan>case>rad is already restricting the amount of useable screw thread I have, or does anyone know of a fan guard that doesn't need to use the fan screw fittings?


Can you tell me please what is your cpu's vcore, uncore frequency and qpi/vtt voltage?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14697446*
> Can you tell me please what is your cpu's vcore, uncore frequency and qpi/vtt voltage?


For 4GHz:
BCLK 200 * 20 Multiplier
CPU Voltage 1.2V
QPI 1.25V

Can't remeber if I dropped to the 1.2v after or not, may come slightly lower.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*


For 4GHz:
BCLK 200 * 20 Multiplier
CPU Voltage 1.2V
QPI 1.25V

Can't remeber if I dropped to the 1.2v after or not, may come slightly lower.


That explain your lower temps, I mean:
My values at 200x20
-CPU Voltage 1.28V
-QPI 1.36V
-Uncore Frequency 3600 Mhz
-Ioh Core Voltage 1.26V

BTW: You've got a lucky cpu


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14700540*
> That explain your lower temps, I mean:
> My values at 200x20
> -CPU Voltage 1.28V
> -QPI 1.36V
> -Uncore Frequency 3600 Mhz
> -Ioh Core Voltage 1.26V
> 
> BTW: You've got a lucky cpu


I have pushed it to 4.2GHz but other than seeing if it could, don't really need to go that high, runs like a dream. turbo boost enabled and HT on as well.
Could go a little further but like I say, don't really need to, rather have the extended chip life. I can't remember my exact OC settings on my P6T SE but can check, maybe we can get you a little more, will check tomorrow evening.


----------



## Cyrilmak

So I just want to put a shout out to CorsairGeorge! He's an asset to Corsair and these forums. Just a quick email to em and my questions and issues were dealt with inside a day. Thanks George!


----------



## Mergatroid

Agreed. George is one of the best things about Corsair. I hope he has a job for life there. He's a credit to his species.


----------



## Mod Duck

Crazy!
















I had a screw broken as i was mounting the H80. My fault. I contact Corsair and they were very kind to send me a replacement.
Today the parcel came (from the other side of the planet!) It is a full bracket package. But it is for H50!!!









Now what?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod Duck;14795021*
> Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a screw broken as i was mounting the H80. My fault. I contact Corsair and they were very kind to send me a replacement.
> Today the parcel came (from the other side of the planet!) It is a full bracket package. But it is for H50!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what?


Oops. Miscommunication ftl I suppose. Call them up later today and just explain your case nice and calmly.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Just installed the H80- parting the Red Sea would've been easier.

Venomous X was so damn easy compared to this.

Few things I'd like to know.

1) I connected my GT AP15s to it an plugged them direct to mobo, disabling Q fan control in the BIOS for max speed. Is this ok?

2) Also i installed the CPU block sideways with the Corsair logo to the left, cos couldn't/didn't want to twist it too hard an kink the hoses too much by setting it the right way up. Will this be bad for temps??

3) Also installed as Exhaust

4) I plugged the pump molex direct to PSU.

5) So now whatever the swatch I select (low, medium,or fast) will this affect only the pump speed?

6) Also I damaged small part of the radiator grill near one of the screws trying to screw em in, will this cause a leak? Is there water inside the grille??

Idle temps seem ok, now to go for load


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;14795883*
> Just installed the H80- parting the Red Sea would've been easier.
> 
> Venomous X was so damn easy compared to this.
> 
> Few things I'd like to know.
> 
> 1) I connected my GT AP15s to it an plugged them direct to mobo, disabling Q fan control in the BIOS for max speed. Is this ok?
> 
> 2) Also i installed the CPU block sideways with the Corsair logo to the left, cos couldn't/didn't want to twist it too hard an kink the hoses too much by setting it the right way up. Will this be bad for temps??
> 
> 3) Also installed as Exhaust
> 
> 4) I plugged the pump molex direct to PSU.
> 
> 5) So now whatever the swatch I select (low, medium,or fast) will this affect only the pump speed?
> 
> 6) Also I damaged small part of the radiator grill near one of the screws trying to screw em in, will this cause a leak? Is there water inside the grille??
> 
> Idle temps seem ok, now to go for load


1. Yes, it is OK.

2. No, temps should be the same with whatever rotation you install it at, as long as it's properly installed.

3. Good.

4. Same here.

5. No, the PUMP speed will be at full speed always as far as I know, that is only for the FANS.

6. You should be careful and watch it every hour or so to make sure it's not wet there, but you should be fine.

Hope I helped you.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Also buddy, is there like a curing time for the stock TIM, after which I can expect even better temps? Thanks.


----------



## kcuestag

No, I don't think there's curing time.


----------



## BlackandDecker

What about the 4 metal washers? where exactly do I place em?? Thanks.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*


Just installed the H80- parting the Red Sea would've been easier.
6) Also I damaged small part of the radiator grill near one of the screws trying to screw em in, will this cause a leak? Is there water inside the grille??


If you're talking about the rad fins it shouldn't cause any problems at all.

I have noticed some people whining about the screws being too long and damaging the fins slightly. The fact is that the water doesn't go through the fins, but through tubes the fins make contact with. Damaging the fins slightly in a corner near where the screws are will likely make no difference at all. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;14796900*
> What about the 4 metal washers? where exactly do I place em?? Thanks.


I put them on the screws that bolt through the case.
in this order screw-washer-case-fan


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14805189*
> I put them on the screws that bolt through the case.
> in this order screw-washer-case-fan


Yep so did I


----------



## BlackandDecker

Just wondering the 2 GT AP15s are not running at full speed when attached to the radiator. They're at around 1750. I used the same fans on my Venoumous X an one of them ran at full 1850 while the other ran at 1750 or so.

Is this because its screwed in tight to the rad??

If I plug them into the CPU block an set profile to Max will they run at full 1850 speed when loaded??


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;14805828*
> Just wondering the 2 GT AP15s are not running at full speed when attached to the radiator. They're at around 1750. I used the same fans on my Venoumous X an one of them ran at full 1850 while the other ran at 1750 or so.
> 
> Is this because its screwed in tight to the rad??
> 
> If I plug them into the CPU block an set profile to Max will they run at full 1850 speed when loaded??


The controller increases the fan speed as the temps get hotter. If you want them to run at full speed, youll have to bypass the pump/controller.


----------



## Mergatroid

Yeah, the H80 block will regulate the fans. The button on the block is for three _ranges_ of RPMs, not three speeds. So, within each range the H80 block will regulate the RPM of your fans, slower for idle and faster for load. If you want maximum RPM, then use the top range and the H80 will ramp up the fan speeds when your system heats up.

If you want them at full speed all the time, either plug them into mobo fan headers and turn them on 100%, or use a 3 pin to molex adapter and plug them into the psu, or use a fan controller.


----------



## kcuestag

I just installed both Gentle Typhoon 1850 fans into the H80's block and left them on Performance mode.

Are those fans OK to be used with the H80's in-built fan controller?

I really needed the other 2 spaces on my fan controller for some case fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

They should be fine.


----------



## Ikthus

Anyone else ever have problems getting the fan modes to work properly? I just get a consistent fan speed for each setting instead of a range. Tried doing the block reset by holding the button down before and after shutdown but it still doesn't fix it.


----------



## Chipicao

Has anyone tested it with a single fan (push)?


----------



## Mergatroid

How do you know it's not changing? Without monitoring the RPM it's pretty hard to tell how fast the fan is going.

Without any graphics running, boot your system and let it just idle for 5 minutes. Then run Prime95 and listen. You should hear the fans change pitch as they speed up. Just remember that the range of adjustment on these controllers is not much so the change in pitch won't be that much either.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


How do you know it's not changing? Without monitoring the RPM it's pretty hard to tell how fast the fan is going.

Without any graphics running, boot your system and let it just idle for 5 minutes. Then run Prime95 and listen. You should hear the fans change pitch as they speed up. Just remember that the range of adjustment on these controllers is not much so the change in pitch won't be that much either.


Oh I don't need to a monitor to hear the noise increase when switching to the balanced or performance setting. On the low noise setting the fans are barely audible but once I hit the button it'll get noisy fast as the fan speed ramps up, then it's on full blast on the performance setting. The problem I'm having is the fan profiles aren't working, each setting just has a static fan speed.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Just got confirmation of my order from the egg on this cooler, cant wait to get it installed...


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75;14845707*
> Just got confirmation of my order from the egg on this cooler, cant wait to get it installed...


Just got my 2nd H80 back from newegg, had to RMA the first one due to faulty fans but the 2nd one seems to be cooling better than the first.

Keeping my 2600k nice and cool.


----------



## d4n0wnz

I just ordered the h80








But should I remove the default tim for this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150080


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d4n0wnz*


I just ordered the h80








But should I remove the default tim for this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150080


No. I've read it's the same thing. Leave the default TIM on there, it works great.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


No. I've read it's the same thing. Leave the default TIM on there, it works great.


Agreed! No problems with the stock TIM.

I've heard a few people say they were going to replace it but didn't see any results so probably didn't improve it much, if any!

Corsair George assured us it was top quality (couldn't say what yet) and I'll happily take his word for it!


----------



## onetec

can i join the hydro serie's ?
i ordered now a H80, i will get it friday or saturday









i can make later a picture of it


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14851728*
> No. I've read it's the same thing. Leave the default TIM on there, it works great.


The TIM on the H50/70 is Shin-Etsu, H80 uses Dow Corning Thermal Interface Material (H60/80/100), however Corsair says they perform the same.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Recieved my h80 from the egg today, poweering down for install and im gonna leave the stock tim on in lieu of removing it for a dose of as5.


----------



## Mergatroid

The stock TIM is good stuff and doesn't require a 200 hour curing time like AS5 does.


----------



## davidtran007

Does the orientation of the radiator matter? I will be installing my Gentle Typhoon AP-15's tomorrow and was wondering if I should flip the radiator around so that the pipes are on the bottom.

BTW: My case is not upside down. That is how Silverstone designed the layout


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14882656*
> Does the orientation of the radiator matter? I will be installing my Gentle Typhoon AP-15's tomorrow and was wondering if I should flip the radiator around so that the pipes are on the bottom.
> 
> BTW: My case is not upside down. That is how Silverstone designed the layout


If you have room and it doesn't cause any problems, then hoses on the bottom is likely the best setup.

Edit: Other people have mentioned that these coolers may not have 100% of the air removed, and that if the hoses are at the bottom you don't have to worry about accumulated air cycling through the system. That is good logical thinking, but I myself, and Corsair and others have used the H70 with the tubes on the top and it worked fine. If you don't want to do the work leave it the way it is and it should be ok. On the other hand, you may decide that, seeing the logic of their argument, putting the hoses on the bottom might be better and you don't mind changing it then there's no harm done.

That is a sweet looking case btw. Nice cable work.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14882656*
> Does the orientation of the radiator matter? I will be installing my Gentle Typhoon AP-15's tomorrow and was wondering if I should flip the radiator around so that the pipes are on the bottom.


Makes absolutely no difference in performance.

The only real difference is just the management of the tubing and maybe fitting of the rad itself [might have more room up top or at the bottom, everyone's system orientation is different







]


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;14884720*
> Makes absolutely no difference in performance.
> 
> The only real difference is just the management of the tubing and maybe fitting of the rad itself [might have more room up top or at the bottom, everyone's system orientation is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14884687*
> If you have room and it doesn't cause any problems, then hoses on the bottom is likely the best setup.
> 
> Edit: Other people have mentioned that these coolers may not have 100% of the air removed, and that if the hoses are at the bottom you don't have to worry about accumulated air cycling through the system. That is good logical thinking, but I myself, and Corsair and others have used the H70 with the tubes on the top and it worked fine. If you don't want to do the work leave it the way it is and it should be ok. On the other hand, you may decide that, seeing the logic of their argument, putting the hoses on the bottom might be better and you don't mind changing it then there's no harm done.
> 
> That is a sweet looking case btw. Nice cable work.


Thanks. I'm going to take the fans out later today so I will experiment









The stock Corsair fans are too loud for my taste on Medium. Hopefully these Typhoons are worth it. Never thought I'd spend more than $20 per fan lol


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14859284*
> The TIM on the H50/70 is Shin-Etsu, H80 uses Dow Corning Thermal Interface Material (H60/80/100), however Corsair says they perform the same.


how did you hear about the dow corning tim?


----------



## modstorm

Hi! Currently, my CPU with stock cooler is at 55-60 degrees while idle and 80 degrees on Prime95. Does anyone have any idea of what temperatures I can expect with the H80 cooler?

Thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14906807*
> how did you hear about the dow corning tim?


http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=523712&postcount=69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modstorm;14908941*
> Hi! Currently, my CPU with stock cooler is at 55-60 degrees while idle and 80 degrees on Prime95. Does anyone have any idea of what temperatures I can expect with the H80 cooler?
> 
> Thanks


I think you can cut 20 or more c off your load, and perhaps around the same for your idle. You'll get a big difference from stock. I cut more than 20 from stock to the H70.


----------



## yau1225

h80 ftw


----------



## Fadeaway

Hi,

I have some questions regarding my cputemp with the H80+2 Noctua NF-P12 fans (running on max), push and pull as top back exhaust. In my case I also have 1 140mm top mounted exhaust and 2 front 140mm intakes (fractal design case fans).

When i mounted the block I followed the instructions at http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appm..._line_v1.1.pdf tinted the heatsink (waterblock), and a vertical line on the cpu. (used Arctic Alumina).

Temps after 15m prime small fft is between 66-70C @4500Mhz vcore is 1.25. Idle at 4500Mhz is around 45C. Ambient outside the case about 21C.

These seems high when comparing with reviews and other users temps. Any ideas?

(using realtemp and cpu-z to determine temps and that vcore is correct)

Edit: Screenshot attatched (from right after a standard intel burn test, see realtemp hightemp)


----------



## Mergatroid

You didn't have to install AS thermal compound as the Dow Corning TIM Corsair uses on the H80 is really good stuff, and has no cure time (up to 100 hours for AA and 200 for AS5).

You should make sure there are no capacitors close to your CPU that the block could be hitting. This happens on my board if I mount the block with the logo right side up.

Make sure your fans are both oriented for airflow in the same direction. I know this is pretty basic but you'd be surprised how many people install them wrong.

Other than that, you will have to compare your system to someone else running the same cpu at the same specs to get an idea if your i5 is ballpark or not. My Core 2 Quad 2.5GHz o/c to 3.3GHz runs Prime95 at 49.5c with a 26c ambient. I'm using an H100 which should only be one or two c off from an H80.


----------



## Chipicao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14831761*
> Has anyone tested it with a single fan (push)?


Please, has anyone tested this? If I get the H80 I'll be able to use only one fan and I'm curious to know what's the performance impact. If it's not good I might go for a H60 instead.


----------



## Fadeaway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;14951407*
> You didn't have to install AS thermal compound as the Dow Corning TIM Corsair uses on the H80 is really good stuff, and has no cure time (up to 100 hours for AA and 200 for AS5).
> 
> You should make sure there are no capacitors close to your CPU that the block could be hitting. This happens on my board if I mount the block with the logo right side up.
> 
> Make sure your fans are both oriented for airflow in the same direction. I know this is pretty basic but you'd be surprised how many people install them wrong.


Thanks for the tips.

I read about the Dow Corning TIM too late, so the damage was already done. I didn't notice anything in the way for the block, need to check that again to be sure. Both fan are pulling air out from the chassi.

Yesterday I refitted the block with AS5 I noticed how the AA had spreadout, and my cpu is like a little hill, not very flat. I've always lapped my previous cpu's and heatsinks but I think I let it be this time.

Right now I'm running with 4.5Ghz offset overclock at 1.248v max with LLC at 0%. Think this chip could do great if I got rid of that heat. If there's not a wall behind the corner..


----------



## Meebsy

Ok so I installed my new H80 today and all seemed to go smoothingly untill I started up my machine.
There seemed to be a ticking sound coming from the pc. I exluded all fans, hdds and the gpu. I listened closer and it seems to be coming from the cpu block and tubbing.
I did some google searching and found a couple articles that said H80s can be prone to have air in the system and that giving them a heafty shake can fix the sound and disloge the air pocket.

Instead of pulling my PC apart at this stage I decided to give the tubes a flick and that seemed to stop the noise. Could there be air in the tubing and would I need to RMA it or would it be fine provided I could live with the noise?


----------



## Mergatroid

If the noise is gone and you're getting good temps then don't worry about it. That's been a normal sort of thing to hear and way to solve since the H50. None of my hydros have made that particular noise but I do have an H50 that makes a little bit of a high frequency rattling noise, but again the temp on that computer are good and you can't hear the noise when the case is closed so it really isn't bothering me at all.

@Fadeaway

Hmm, if your CPU is that convex and you believe it's affecting your temps, maybe you should check with other i5 owners. You may need to RMA your CPU. I wonder if they would take it back based on that?


----------



## djxput

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*


You didn't have to install AS thermal compound as the Dow Corning TIM Corsair uses on the H80 is really good stuff, and has no cure time (up to 100 hours for AA and 200 for AS5).

You should make sure there are no capacitors close to your CPU that the block could be hitting. This happens on my board if I mount the block with the logo right side up.

Make sure your fans are both oriented for airflow in the same direction. I know this is pretty basic but you'd be surprised how many people install them wrong.

Other than that, you will have to compare your system to someone else running the same cpu at the same specs to get an idea if your i5 is ballpark or not. My Core 2 Quad 2.5GHz o/c to 3.3GHz runs Prime95 at 49.5c with a 26c ambient. I'm using an H100 which should only be one or two c off from an H80.


Glad I found this thread - have a h80 waiting to be installed on my next upgrade. And thought I might have to 'scrape' the tim off and apply something else; but Ill leave it just the way it is. Thankx!

Im hoping to install this on a bd system in the next month or 2; but if that dont work out ... Ill hit up intel ...

btw Im kind of a quite junkie - running a lian li pc 7fn (with their case fans) - and thats about as loud as I want to go. Wondering if I can run this on balanced or if not for sure low to keep the sound to a minimum. 
(watched some vids of the fans on the loud setting and that would be a no go - unless I were playing an airplane sim


----------



## iCeMaN57

I'm very happy with my h80. On stock heat sync and stock clock speed (965be 140w), I was idling around 38c and while gaming I'd hit 65-66c. Now I idle around 23 or less and I can game for hours on end and I have only seen it hit 32c I believe.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meebsy*


Instead of pulling my PC apart at this stage I decided to give the tubes a flick and that seemed to stop the noise. Could there be air in the tubing and would I need to RMA it or would it be fine provided I could live with the noise?


All closed loops have *some* air in them, a bit of light shaking / tube flicking should fix it [as you've done].

However, if it gets to the point that it's only a temp fix and constantly comes back to the forefront, and your temps are terrible, I'd contact Corsair for an RMA. The nice thing about these coolers are that with low speed fans they are an inaudible cooling solution with a small footprint, if the former is being stripped away, it makes the latter a moot point.









FWIW, I had a constant licking noise, no matter how much I shook the rad, flicked the tubes etc etc. End result: it was my fan, the bearing went out and was slightly chipping against the FT01 chassis, making a low sound tapping noise which made the H80 the prime suspect.. it was completely perfect, it was the fans


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djxput;15123584*
> Glad I found this thread - have a h80 waiting to be installed on my next upgrade. And thought I might have to 'scrape' the tim off and apply something else; but Ill leave it just the way it is. Thankx!
> 
> Im hoping to install this on a bd system in the next month or 2; but if that dont work out ... Ill hit up intel ...
> 
> btw Im kind of a quite junkie - running a lian li pc 7fn (with their case fans) - and thats about as loud as I want to go. Wondering if I can run this on balanced or if not for sure low to keep the sound to a minimum.
> (watched some vids of the fans on the loud setting and that would be a no go - unless I were playing an airplane sim


If the H100 is a close match to the H80 for fan noise, and you're that much into low noise, I would recommend the low setting. However, with the H80 mounted in the rear, you may get a little less noise than the H100.


----------



## Chipicao

Sorry for bringing up an old post, but I'm curious about the fan controller on the H80.

When someone wanted to measure the voltage supplied by the unit at low, balanced and high speeds, CorsairGeorge made this reply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge;14307859*
> It's a PWM controller, so it doesn't vary voltage. It's always going to measure as +12V.


I'll have to respectfuly disagree; PWM requires 4-pin fans. While the H80 unit itself undoubtedly supports PWM, the fans that come with the H80 (at least mine) have only 3-pin headers.

*So my question is: does the unit support only PWN fan control, or does it also have linear voltage regulation?*
I would assume it does, since it was stated that the fans run at different idle/load speeds for each of the 3 profiles.

Hope someone can clarify this...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;15184884*
> Sorry for bringing up an old post, but I'm curious about the fan controller on the H80.
> 
> When someone wanted to measure the voltage supplied by the unit at low, balanced and high speeds, CorsairGeorge made this reply
> 
> I'll have to respectfuly disagree; PWM requires 4-pin fans. While the H80 unit itself undoubtedly supports PWM, the fans that come with the H80 (at least mine) have only 3-pin headers.
> 
> *So my question is: does the unit support only PWN fan control, or does it also have linear voltage regulation?*
> I would assume it does, since it was stated that the fans run at different idle/load speeds for each of the 3 profiles.
> 
> Hope someone can clarify this...


The PWM control is on the unit itself not the fans.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;15184884*
> Sorry for bringing up an old post, but I'm curious about the fan controller on the H80.
> 
> When someone wanted to measure the voltage supplied by the unit at low, balanced and high speeds, CorsairGeorge made this reply
> 
> I'll have to respectfuly disagree; PWM requires 4-pin fans. While the H80 unit itself undoubtedly supports PWM, the fans that come with the H80 (at least mine) have only 3-pin headers.
> 
> *So my question is: does the unit support only PWN fan control, or does it also have linear voltage regulation?*
> I would assume it does, since it was stated that the fans run at different idle/load speeds for each of the 3 profiles.
> 
> Hope someone can clarify this...


That is an excellent question and I was thinking that very thing when I read Corsair Georges comment. I am left wondering if the H80/100 3 pin headers control 3 pin fans using PWM on the 12V line (or ground) instead of regulating the voltage. PWM is just changing the pulse width and it would not be hard to send 12V pulses to a 3 pin fan if needed. This is something Corsair will have to answer as I am not taking my PC to work to scope the H100 block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;15186614*
> The PWM control is on the unit itself not the fans.


That's not what he's asking.


----------



## Chipicao

@Mergatroid That is a very interesting theory... So you're saying that instead of having the fan circuitry switch on and off (PWM), the Corsair unit could do that itself?
I don't know if it's possible, but I think it can be easily verified be measuring the fan voltage at the header.


----------



## Mergatroid

(one of my favorite lines from Babylon 5).

"I'm not saying anything. I didn't say anything then, and I'm not saying anything now....except for this:"

I'm just not sure how they are regulating those 3 pin fans.

I suppose they could have a regulator in the block for the 12V line, but it would have to be able to handle the Wattage for up to 4 fans, and some fans can draw a lot of current. That would require a fairly beefy regulator. It's just so unusual for a fan controller to be able to control both 3 pin and PWM fans. All I can say is that, if I was trying to regulate 3 pin fans in such a small package (the H80/100 block) I would be tempted to pulse the 12V instead of raising and lowering it. I haven't tried it so I can't say how well it would work, but I think reducing the duty cycle on the regulator would make it dissipate less heat.

I could be completely off base. They could have both a voltage regulator and a PWM regulator in the block for all I know. Hell, they could be using voltage regulation on the PWM fans since they could work the same as a 3 pin fan.

How about it George? Could you enlighten us?


----------



## Mattyd893

For all those still susbcribing to, or viewing this thread, please assist me in completeing the following thread if you can:
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1144409-h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread.html#post15340386
Thanks


----------



## amdgig

D


----------



## amdgig

E


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig;15354229*
> What Room?


You could do the same as i did to save a lttle room, made no difference to my temps at all:









You save the space of 1 fan on the inside, no reason why you couldn't put the rad on the outside as well. Screws are long enough.

I didn't remove any of the case metal but did add a fan guard to the exposed fan to stop my dogs tail affecting my cooling


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig;15352137*
> Hi all , 100 pages to read though but i do not have the time although i went through the first 10 .
> 
> I just fitted a H80 in a new assembly in the system sig , and was wondering if anyone has also tried this--- those fans , i fitted them to blow out and all seems to be ok so far , for a even better performance i plan to snip out the metal where the thing bolts to on the rear case (the one that has all the little holes in it) just to improve flow , anyone? .
> 
> Also when i opened up the box and red the instuctions , no-where did it say what to do with the power plugs and where to plug em in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but obviously one to the p/s and the other to cpu fan socket , BUT what if i did not know that!
> 
> So far i seen 44c at 27 ambient with cpu full load and H80 at medium , i am now waiting for summer with 38c to 42c ambient to see what happens .
> 
> cheers all


Lol, yeah, Corsair is way better at hardware than they are at instructions. Others have removed their case grille(s) to allow better airflow. Not a bad thing to do.


----------



## JonathanNgo

I have a question. I did install the H80, and after realizing that the temp is a little high, so I take it out, replace the thermal compound, and then install it again. But, the temp is still at 35~42C idle, and full load 60C for 4.7GHz.

How can I drop the temp down between 20~25C? I have seen many people with H80 and i7 2600k idle at 25C


----------



## amdgig

R


----------



## erik257

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*


I have a question. I did install the H80, and after realizing that the temp is a little high, so I take it out, replace the thermal compound, and then install it again. But, the temp is still at 35~42C idle, and full load 60C for 4.7GHz.

How can I drop the temp down between 20~25C? I have seen many people with H80 and i7 2600k idle at 25C










ambient temperature?

i know some people really care about the idle temp, like myself, when i see 40'C at idle it used to piss me off, but i kinda got over it now... end of the day, it's the load temp that matters, and yours look absolutely fine at 60'C


----------



## amdgig

E


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *erik257*


ambient temperature?

i know some people really care about the idle temp, like myself, when i see 40'C at idle it used to piss me off, but i kinda got over it now... end of the day, it's the load temp that matters, and yours look absolutely fine at 60'C


Ambient temp? You mean my room? I think it is around 25C


----------



## longroadtrip

All w/c systems are dependent upon ambient temps...you aren't going to get below that....do you have it set to intake or exhaust?


----------



## JonathanNgo

Intake







.


----------



## longroadtrip

what fan profile do you have it set to? low, balanced, or high speed?


----------



## JonathanNgo

Pic is here ~.~


----------



## longroadtrip

1. Turn off your fan profile software...the H80 monitors it by itself and you are undervolting the pump.
2. when you look at the H80, there should be 1-3 bars lit up, this is the profile. How many are lit up?

Push the button in the center until 2 bars are lit...wait a couple of minutes and then check your temps...

after that, post your temps.


----------



## JonathanNgo

Here you are, I don't see any of difference.


----------



## longroadtrip

Actually, your temps dropped a degree or two..what profile was it set at when you changed it? What is your room temp?


----------



## JonathanNgo

As I stated, the room temp is around 76~78F.

The first pic, I put it under 1 bar.
The second one is 2 bars as you have told me to do.


----------



## longroadtrip

what was the profile set to before you changed it to balanced...

Nevermind..just noticed you're overclocked to 4.8...your temps are totally fine...36 on a 30% oc is totally respectable...

with an oc'd cpu, your temps will be higher..that is part of the tradeoff on oc'ing a chip, it generates more heat...the most important thing is what the temps are under full load.


----------



## JonathanNgo

This temp is under 1.6GHz, it reaches 50C at 4.4GHz, and nearly 65C at 4.6GHz. Well, Idk


----------



## longroadtrip

that is at idle..ignore your asus software, it is garbage...the only thing it is good for is disabling the fan profile for cpufan....did you use asus to overclock it or did you go into the bios and manually change the voltages?

every cpu is different when oc'd...some have great thermal performance, some don't.


----------



## JonathanNgo

I used the ASUS Suite.

Is this good?


----------



## longroadtrip

yeah..it's notorious for overvolting the cpu...check out this thread if you want to learn to overclock this processor..it's really easy and plenty of people there will help you out if you ask...
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ks-stable.html


----------



## JonathanNgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*


yeah..it's notorious for overvolting the cpu...check out this thread if you want to learn to overclock this processor..it's really easy and plenty of people there will help you out if you ask...
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ks-stable.html


Anw, thanks in advance. I will try when I have time.


----------



## longroadtrip

Happy to help..not that i did much...


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## chinmi

i've been thinking... is it possible to use the corsair h80/h100 as a gpu cooler...?? that would be so awesome...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinmi*


i've been thinking... is it possible to use the corsair h80/h100 as a gpu cooler...?? that would be so awesome...


It's been done with the H70. The blocks on the H80/100 are so huge I don't know if you could make it fit. Would be interesting though.


----------



## Akusho

nvm.


----------



## dejahboi

Loving my H80, so far on balance settings ( 2 bars lit), i was able to overclock my i5 2500k to 4.6ghz. Full load 41C/70 high, and idle 33/38. But temps dropped 3-6C on full blast. Also tried it on 4.8ghz, though i didnt prime it long since voltages were getting up to 1.46







. Kept temps low for 5 min until I BSOD, but temps never exceeded 68C. Perhaps i need a new TIM







, I used AS5 when i had these results.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's great. How about some pics?

I was looking for a nice average H80 build picture to show someone the other day. I moved my was back in this thread and all I could find is the build on the op with a more non-standard case, and a pic of my old H70 build!

Come on you guys. Lets see some pics of your H80 builds!!!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's great. How about some pics?
> I was looking for a nice average H80 build picture to show someone the other day. I moved my was back in this thread and all I could find is the build on the op with a more non-standard case, and a pic of my old H70 build!
> Come on you guys. Lets see some pics of your H80 builds!!!


PLenty here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1144409


----------



## nightplayer

Hi guys hope you can help me on this problem.... I all ready post all this on the Corsair Forums,,but they dont have many options on fixing this problem

From start the H80 ran the fans rpm up and down ....Pushing the button on the H80 changes between the three profiles does not affect the FAN speed at all.

My current CPU temp are betwwen 30 C 33 C

I've tried the following:

- Resetting firmware method 1: Booting the computer with the H80 button pushed in for at least 3-4s.
This caused the H80 to flash around and then settle with the 2 top lights lit, and the little man flashing.( what that means??) I waited for long time for something to happen but nothing did. I then stepped through each profile several time but no effect.

Nothing ever happens, no flashes, nothing.

- Retried the firmware resets above several times with different times, etc. No difference

- Moving around the two fans on the two H80 connectors and booting.
Doing this I realized that the "left H80 fan contact" no longer starts up and down if i change the places of the connector I get one speed with out the up and down So, currently I'm running my H80 with two fan, and it's sounding like its at high speed

So is there any more tests I need to perform?

Here i video that upload to you tube

http://youtu.be/WBKZNUK8VZ4

the bios the cpu speed that I think its the pump speed record 3700 to 4000 RPM wonder if this its ok, also now the vents are not at the high speed like before and I dont get the up and down sound but still I cant get the profile change on the vent speeds... So I will be ok by osing this H80 at least for two weeks I dont want to get a overheat problem...during download times in the night...

Hope someone here can help me on this...


----------



## Mergatroid

Sounds like your fan controller/block is bad. Get an RMA from Corsair and send it to them for replacement. If you just bought it, take/send it back where you got it for replacement.

When you change fan ranges the fans speeds should change. If they don't, it needs to be replaced.


----------



## nightplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Sounds like your fan controller/block is bad. Get an RMA from Corsair and send it to them for replacement. If you just bought it, take/send it back where you got it for replacement.
> When you change fan ranges the fans speeds should change. If they don't, it needs to be replaced.


the problem its I get the h80 by amazon with a friend that came to Mexico,, so I dont think I will be able to send it back to US for replace the fees are to high almost the value of the product,,,, just wonder if I could used the H80 on this conditions at least 2 or 3 weeks until I get some extra money to get a new one by internet.....just dont want to get a crash problem during the download time at night


----------



## Stefy

My CPU is going up to 75C in blend after 8 hours with H80. i7 930 4GHz 1.35v. Too high?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightplayer*
> 
> the problem its I get the h80 by amazon with a friend that came to Mexico,, so I dont think I will be able to send it back to US for replace the fees are to high almost the value of the product,,,, just wonder if I could used the H80 on this conditions at least 2 or 3 weeks until I get some extra money to get a new one by internet.....just dont want to get a crash problem during the download time at night


You don't need to use the H80 block to control the fans. You can power them from your PSU, or you could install a fan controller and control them manually. Fan controllers are actually fairly inexpensive.

You could control them by plugging them into the case fan headers on your main board. It's too bad Corsair doesn't supply PWM fans. If they did you could use a splitter and plug both of them into your CPU_FAN header (that's how my two H100 fans are being controlled right now, but I had to replace the fans with PWM fans).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> My CPU is going up to 75C in blend after 8 hours with H80. i7 930 4GHz 1.35v. Too high?


That's about as high as my i5 goes when I'm using Intel Burn Test (73c). None of the games I play get my temps anywhere near that so I'm not worried.

When I checked on-line to try and find how high I should let the temp go, two sites recommended no higher than 73c so that's what I shot for. I actually backed my overclock off from 4.7GHz to 4.5GHz so I wouldn't go higher than 73c.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> I don't have any pictures, since I honestly forgot to screen them up with my H70 vs H80, but it's about a 3-4C drop, just as CorsairGeorge said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [not to mention my internet access dropped so this is typed up on my iPhone.. with Swype, the coolest JB tweak ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> My ambient was / is 25.5555C, or 78F. Yeah it's Florida and my window gets plenty of sunlight, so my room stays somewhat warm, sue me.
> 
> I checked both Idle temps and Load temps, 1.07V, 3.6GHz, again not a huge OC but meh, anything more doesn't get any real gain in usage for me. Again, sue me.
> 
> Load testing was with LinX.
> 
> H70
> Idle: 43.3, 42.6, 43, 42.6
> Load: 54.6, 54.3, 54.6, 55
> 
> H80
> Idle: 41, 41.3, 40.6, 41.6
> Load: 49.3, 51.6, 50.3, 51.6
> 
> I used HWMonitor for checking temps.
> 
> Both my Noiseblocker M12-S2's at 1030 - 1060RPMs peform just as well as the stock Corsair H80 fans at 1050 - 1070RPMs. I mean like, dead effing same. Literally no change in temps between testing on both the H70 and H80. Both tests involved the fans pushing air through the rad and *out* of the case [exhaust]. The FT01 is a positive pressure based case and pulls cool air from directly above the case and shoots it right into the H70 / H80 intake fan. I've tested it before with my H70 and it was a 1-2C drop across the board setting it this was compared to an intake system as the directions say. To each their own I suppose.
> 
> The H80 rad is slightly thinner than the H70, lighter too. Painted a glossy black which I honestly don't care for, I preferred the H70's matte finish but meh. The H80's CPU block is thicker than the H70's block, and the H80 pump chugs along at 2040 - 2090RPM [says both BIOS and HWMonitor], while the H70 pump chugged along at 1390 - 1410RPM. Furthermore the H80's rad is not as dense and the H70's rad, not by much but it allows for easier airflow, or so I'd assume.
> 
> I'm sure the performance gap probably increases as fan speed rises, however, I refuse to let my ears get raped like that. Anything past 1100RPM is audible to me at a 3 - 4 foot range, least the air woosh noise is, and that bugs me. Sorry for you higher end users with high speed fans.. this test wasn't for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, fans were connected to my motherboard CPU header and tweaked speed-wise via BIOS, since 1300RPM was noticeable on the H80 fans, not the bearings, just the wooshyness of airflow. At ~1000 they're inaudible. Another thing about the H80's fans, their hub is large, much more so than the Noiseblocker M12-S2's I used... would reasonably perform better of I used shrouds as well since there would be less of a dead zone, which would push the stock Corsair H80 fans ahead.
> 
> Ok well, seriously, lastly.
> As for the thermal paste. It's secret stuff, obviously, that's what what been told, and for some.. well I'll be murdered for swapping paste, but for the review.. test.. whatever you want to call it, I did here, I used Gelid Extreme which on my initial run performed _exactly the same_ as the stock H80 paste. It definitely isn't the same, the stock "stuff" is quite soft and easily moved, the Gelid is just like OCZ Freeze as far as composition. Each run used a dot method application... I refuse to use that spreader the Gelid Extreme came with.
> 
> *tl;dr* The H80 effectively shaved off 2-4C compared to the H70. I've also determined the H80 fans have partnered with the witches as somehow they match my Noiseblocker M12-S2's in silence and temps at the same RPM level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munky likes his new H80 ^^
> 
> Small.. crappy iPhone shot with HDR Fusion... seems it came out great though? :\
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Next morning, well, the stock H80 fans make a whirring noise at low speeds.. this is exactly why I got my Noiseblockers in the first place. Seems since I did this review later in the day instead of super early in the morning I never picked up on the whirring.
> 
> I'm back to my M12-S2's.
> 
> *EDIT2*: Noiseblocker's bearings are shot, so I can't do any comparisons anymore with them... Q_Q


This. Main reason i won't upgrade to H80. I won't say anything bad against the H-series coolers (i got the H50 and H70, and i've been astounded with the results) but a 2-4c temp decrease is not worthy of spending another $80-90 on a new cooler (i'd consider a swap and i give a couple bucks). Hell, the swap from my H50 to my H70 was more worthwhile, as i saw a 6c temp difference.That, and my ambients tend to be higher than most of you (i live with 24-35c ambients all year long), and my chip is an i3 which is nowhere as hot as an i5/i7.

Kudos to Corsair in improving temps, getting rid of god-awful resistors to regulate fan speeds and providing with way better fans, but it's not enough improvement for me. Maybe, in a future, the H90 would give another 2-4c drop in temps, amounting to a 4-8c temp decrease over the H70, which is not bad at all. Now that's something i'd consider buying. I love the concept, and how it is able to fit in virtually any case (i got a cheapo case which cannot even completely fit my Thermalright Ultima 90 much less the big 120mm coolers, but i was able to fit an H50 without destroying half the case).


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Starbomba , have you the same setup as Munkypoo7(lol who thinks up these names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with the fan on the back?
> If so did you remove the metal?
> I'm just interested , cheers ..


Do you mean similar to this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365

If not, then ignore me!!
The case is a CM690 standard, I didn't remove any metal, the chassis around the fan mounting point is slightly raised but made no contact with the fan. Putting one fan on the outside made absolutely no difference to cooling, fan guard reccomended though!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Hi , no in the Munkypoo7 post there is a link "warning spoilalert" , it's a pic , fan on back then rad/fan inside but no mention of push or pull , the steel is all those small holes in the case where the 120mm fan only would normally sit .
> That's all i meant , i removed mine but did not check to see if there was any difference as i live in unstable ambiants at the moment...cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit >forgot ps- and also i noticed the in/outs on the rad are up the top , ..
> redit>ahh yes i see , your post down not up , yes the similiar...


No probs!

So yes, I did not remove the metal for my Fan>case>rad>fan setup and it made no difference to my temps when it was all inside.

With the fan mounts in my case and the room that I had, i could only mount it that way up.


----------



## Starbomba

I have not removed any metal, and i mounted everything inside. I really thought about mounting the fan outside, and actually did it when i moved into this case, but it looked really ugly IMHO, so i just mounted everything inside.



Spoiler: Inside Case















All the fans on the case are intake (they're pretty crappy anyways) and the only output is my H70. It even has 2 fans upside pulling fresh air into it (my desktop has a barrier just above the H70 hole so the hot air does not get reused) and my temps on my 4.45 GHz i3 at full BOINC load are always under 70c so i can't really complain. I do have alot more volts and GHz running on my i3, and two video cards dumping hot air inside the case.


----------



## gbak

so should i go for 80 or 100? its a big difference? i dont want to block all my case with the big radiator of h100,if the temp difference is slight i go for 80


----------



## piraveen22

Hey just want to know the difference between h80 and the h70?

thanks in advance


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> Hey just want to know the difference between h80 and the h70?
> thanks in advance


Slightly thinner rad, better fans, better pump, integrated fan control. In short, 2-6c cooler than the H70, depending on your CPU.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Very poor memory here lol , i actually have interacted with you before ages ago , and i copied your idea on the fan on the back outside and recently took out the steel just because i can..........


If i remebered everyone I spoke to on here I'd be a genius!


----------



## gbak

here is mine installed today,nice temps fan low and quiet


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbak*
> 
> so should i go for 80 or 100? its a big difference? i dont want to block all my case with the big radiator of h100,if the temp difference is slight i go for 80


H80 and H100 are only a couple of degrees C apart. Of course, the H80 has an extra thick rad and two fans all adding to the thickness, while the H100 has a thin rad and only one set of fans so it is not very thick, just long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piraveen22*
> 
> Hey just want to know the difference between h80 and the h70?
> 
> thanks in advance


When I moved from the H70 to the H100 I got a 7c change across all my cores. The H80 is only 1 or 2c different from the H100 so I would expect about a 6c difference between the H70 and H80.


----------



## masscrazy

Quick question, whats the general concensus, is the H80 any good when it comes to performance/noise. I'd prefer a very quite cpu cooler so would spend more on something thats overkill for say 2600K @ 4.5ghz. H80/Noctuad14?


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Quick question, whats the general concensus, is the H80 any good when it comes to performance/noise. I'd prefer a very quite cpu cooler so would spend more on something thats overkill for say 2600K @ 4.5ghz. H80/Noctuad14?


The H80 is quite loud on the max profile, the other profiles are fine, I don't hear it at all in my setup.

I OC'd my I7 920 D0 to 4.2GHz using the middle profile and that was sufficient even when stressing the CPU.

Performance wise, you'll get about the same out of the D14 as the H80 depending on the rest of your HW and fan setup. You'll get better esults mounting the H80 as intake (reccomended) but then you also need good case exhaust fans to get rid of the extra heat.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> The H80 is quite loud on the max profile, the other profiles are fine, I don't hear it at all in my setup.
> I OC'd my I7 920 D0 to 4.2GHz using the middle profile and that was sufficient even when stressing the CPU.
> Performance wise, you'll get about the same out of the D14 as the H80 depending on the rest of your HW and fan setup. You'll get better esults mounting the H80 as intake (reccomended) but then you also need good case exhaust fans to get rid of the extra heat.


Interesting points. So currently i have two exhausts, getting the h80 to be intake will cut that to 1 exhaust at the top.

So I really want to kill the sound and reduce the amount of heat being genereated to reduce amout of air being produced. So i dont have too much hot air blowing out my case.

To solve the issue of hot air being pushed out my case would you recommend h80 or nocuta.


----------



## Mergatroid

You have to deal with heat in either case. The heat is generated by your CPU, and both coolers will have to get rid of it one way or the other.

Most people use the H80 as exhaust. Although the reasoning can be a little more complex in its nuances, it really comes down to this: Most video cards exhaust hot air out the back. Leave the rear fan as exhaust so it does not pull this warmer air back into your case. Also, you don't want intake air pulling lots of dust into your rad. If you decide to use it as intake you should add a dust filter or clean more often.

There are exceptions. You may have a video card that exhausts air inside your case. In these cases unusual fan setups can be used to better exhaust this hot air without it going through your H80 (using H80 as intake in this case). There is not really a blanket "one size fits all" solution

No matter which cooler you pick it will have to deal with your cpu heat. If either cooler uses fans then you will get fan noise. Both are excellent coolers. I think the end choice will be what type of cooler you prefer.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## CattleCorn

Just wanted to throw in an experience. The H80 is a great cooler, but I was using max fan profile and it was really, really loud, especially on startup. I just installed some AP15's and it's whisper quiet, even on bootup! If you're thinking about throwing on the Gentle Typhoon AP15's, just do it.









Edit: Also wanted to say that temps are great (62-68 degrees at load) at 4.7 ghz!


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Which ones?
> D1225C12B7AP-29 (3,000 rpm)
> D1225C12B9AP-30 (4,250 rpm)
> D1225C12BBAP-31 (5,400 rpm)


D1225C12B5AP-15 - 1850rpm

^ That's what he was referring to. The models you posted are actually much louder as their speed is much higher.

FWIW, pretty much anything over 900RPMs in general is audible for me, so AP15's may not exactly be whisper quiet for you as CattleCorn said. It all depends on your ambient noise levels, general foot traffic, location / distance from your face etc etc.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's what fan controllers are for. Turn the high speed fans down so you can't hear them, but you still have the head room to increase cooling if you need it. Something lower RPM fans can't do.

Of course, you would still have the high noise at startup until the fan slows down to where you set it. Personally I'm fine with that.


----------



## ISON

Hi all

Being lurking in the forums for some time...today i finally signed up..great community by the way









On topic.

a)Yesterday i head a weird noise coming from my case (clicking noise) ...im almost sure that the noise comes from one of corsairs h80 stock fans (specifically the rear-exhaust one).

Noise comes and goes depending on rpm of the fan..

Now i know the problems with the main unit pump that are discussed in corsair forums but im pretty possitive its not coming from the main unit.

Is it possible for a fan to fail? Have you ever heard any similar problems (googling hasnt bring up anything).

Unfortunately i didnt try to disconnect the "faulty" fan from the main unit and see if his the culprit...ill try that when i get back home.

If any1 has experienced such a behavior do i need to rma the whole unit? Or only the fan/(s) ...if so do i have to send them back and then recieve the new ones? That would be a bummer since i will be forced to buy 2 fans to operate h80 since i dont have a backup cooling solution for my pcu.

b) Can you recommend a pair of fans for h80? For example ...what would be the best fans to get from noiseblocker? Will i see any difference in temps/noise ratio?

Thank you very much in advance for any replies...

Working on my 4.8k oc and will soon post in relevant threads


----------



## ISON

Update
Tried to work the unit with only 1 fan ...I pulled the cable out of the unit while in operation ...stopped wrong fan...after reinserting the fan does not rev down no matter what profile or position i have it. The other fan works ok in both positions/profiles.

How in earth the "faulty" fan can "work" in max rpm but not rev down? I'm positive that the pwm works since the second fan revs up depending profile in both fan positions.

I cannot understand why the faulty fan is working but not reving down (stays max rpm all the time regardless of fan profiles and tested in both positions)

How can this happen?

Btw I did the reset procedure numerous times (hold button for 5 sec when booting) but nothing happened.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's very strange. These are 3 pin fans, right? So they're not PWM fans. This means they would have to be controlled by varying the 12V going to the fan. What's bizarre here is that the 12V seems to be staying at 12V even if the control is turned down, but yet the control works with another fan. Very strange.

Other than the obvious (making sure it's plugged in right) which you have likely already done, this is pretty strange.

What case do you have? (fill in your system specs for your account). Does it have a fan controller you can use to test the fan with? Do you have another fan (besides the 2nd stock H80 fan) you can plug into the block for testing?

If you can't figure out what's going on you'll have to talk to Corsair about it.


----------



## ISON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> That's very strange. These are 3 pin fans, right? So they're not PWM fans. This means they would have to be controlled by varying the 12V going to the fan. What's bizarre here is that the 12V seems to be staying at 12V even if the control is turned down, but yet the control works with another fan. Very strange.
> Other than the obvious (making sure it's plugged in right) which you have likely already done, this is pretty strange.
> What case do you have? (fill in your system specs for your account). Does it have a fan controller you can use to test the fan with? Do you have another fan (besides the 2nd stock H80 fan) you can plug into the block for testing?
> If you can't figure out what's going on you'll have to talk to Corsair about it.


Exactly...thats why its so strange..the fans arent pwm...the main unit controls revs ...

Got a lian li x1000 and yes it has a fan cotnroller...actually i was thinking the same think today as i went to sleep but didnt have the courage to get up and do it.

I will try today to put the "suspect" fan in the case fan controller and see what happens..

I will also try a fan case to h80 main unit (i got enermax tb duos blue/red...140mm) to see if that fan revs down....

Maybe when i connect both of the fans...a shortcircuit or something else happens ....

Frustrated as hell since i was in the middle of finetuning my 4.8 oc on 2700k....seems it has to wait


----------



## ISON

Update

I tested corsair fan with a simple 3 step fan controller (Lian li x1000 has one) and seems to be working ok meaning the fan rpm are going from low-mid-high depending where the fan controller is.

Also i plugged in a 140 mm fan in the main unit and it seems its working as intended as well (in both inputs and in conjuction with the working fan)

BUT when i put the aforementioned fan back in...bam FULL RPM speed in any profile...from that fan ONLY (the other one is working as intended)

How on earth is this possible?


----------



## Mergatroid

Man, your H80 is haunted. You're going to have to talk to Corsair about this. Don't go to customer service, you need someone from "service" as in a tech person. Perhaps Corsair George can point you in the right direction ([email protected]).


----------



## ISON

Just got a reply from corsair support that tells me to send the whole unit back....i just need 2 replacement fans for christ shake.

Anyway i sent a email to yellowbeard and another corsair employee to see what they will say.

For reference this is my post to corsair forums

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=554389#post554389


----------



## Mergatroid

Well, considering the strange problem you're having, I don't blame them for wanting to check out the entire cooler. You have a bizarre symptom. I think, just to make sure it doesn't happen again, you should send the whole unit.


----------



## gijs007

I just upgraded from a H50 to an H80 and I'm using Scythe Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B5AP-15 (1850 rpm) in push pull, however my temps are the same as with my H50...








My H50 was also using this fans and IC7 diamond as thermal paste, my H80 is using stock thermal paste because I heard this was better then the others.

Now I have 2 options use the stock H80 fans or order new TIM, I'm considering Indego Xtreme.

temps with my H50:


Temps with my H80


----------



## ISON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> I just upgraded from a H50 to an H80 and I'm using Scythe Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B5AP-15 (1850 rpm) in push pull, however my temps are the same as with my H50...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H50 was also using this fans and IC7 diamond as thermal paste, my H80 is using stock thermal paste because I heard this was better then the others.
> Now I have 2 options use the stock H80 fans or order new TIM, I'm considering Indego Xtreme.
> temps with my H50:
> 
> Temps with my H80


Stock coolers>typhoons...

I suggest MX-4 for tim...cheaper and i does an excellent job.


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISON*
> 
> Stock coolers>typhoons...
> I suggest MX-4 for tim...cheaper and i does an excellent job.


Ill try those stock coolers then, is MX-4 (much) better then the stock tim?
Oh just one more question, I also have some loud scythe kaze ultra 3000 rpm fans. Should I try these with my H80 and throttle their fan speed with the button on the pump?


----------



## Mergatroid

The stock tim is excellent. All the high end TIMs will be within 5C of each other. AS5 is also quite excellent even though it has a 200 hour curing time, but the temp reduction after cure is again only a few degrees c.

You should get much better temps with the H80 than with the H50. Perhaps it's not quite seated

When I moved from my H70 to the H100 I got a 7c temp improvement. I would expect something similar when moving from the H50 to the H80. Don't forget that your idle temp may not be much better, but your load temp should be.

The stock fans are better than the typhoons only because they're more powerful. They're also quite a bit louder, but at least you can turn them down. It's hard to say which is better when running at the same RPM.


----------



## Free Boot

With an H80 on my i7-2600k and stock fans i was getting a low of 18c and a high of 34c. I recently replaced the stock Corsair fans with two Cougar fans, with them running that their lowest (800rpm) my temps are a low of 23c and a high of about 37c.


----------



## Mergatroid

Wow, you must have a pretty low ambient.


----------



## gijs007

I'm trying out my scythe kaze ultra 3000 rpm fans, but it wont spin up to higher speeds if my cpu temp go's up.
It also wont spin up to higher speeds when I press the button, I tried 1 led(slow) to 3 led burning(fastest mode) but it just stays at the same rpm...

If I hold the button for 5 seconds the lamps go out and it spins up to its max but after a few seconds the lamps go on and it spins down again...

Am I doing something wrong?

Note: I saw this: http://www.anandtech.com/Show/Index/5054?cPage=6&all=False&sort=0&page=2&slug=corsair-hydro-series-h60-h80-and-h100-reviewed

So I ran some linx tests where my cpu got nearly 80 degrees but the fans wont run any faster...


----------



## Artikbot

The Ultra Kaze 3k RPM are some serious power hogs, are you sure the motherboard headers can feed them?


----------



## Mergatroid

If you're using those one the H80 block, you better contact Corsair and see if the block can handle a power requirement like that. Those fans suck quite a lot of juice.

In fact, I wouldn't even use them without asking Corsair what the max power output per fan the H80 can handle.


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> If you're using those one the H80 block, you better contact Corsair and see if the block can handle a power requirement like that. Those fans suck quite a lot of juice.
> In fact, I wouldn't even use them without asking Corsair what the max power output per fan the H80 can handle.


Al right ill contact corsair, if the kaze's are not compatible ill just use the stock fans...
Does anyone have any recommended fans for the H80?
I was quite happy with my scythe gentle typhoons for the H50.
They maxed out the H50's performance and where silent.(my ultra kaze fans would only improve temps by 2 degrees)


----------



## Mergatroid

Many people still recommend the gt for the H100. The stock fans are actually pretty good. If you find them too loud you can just turn them down. Yate Loons are also highly recommended.

Check this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/859483/round-6-fan-testing-working-thread

I was just checking the specs on the high speed gts. It looks like the 3000 RPM version is only 2.64W, which should be OK for the H80 block. That's .22A. I was using some 1900 RPM Scythe slipstream fans on the H100 block and they're .51A so I think the high speed gts should be ok. It's funny that the 3000 RPM gts are half the power but 1/3 faster. I wonder if Scythe made an error on their power ratings on their new high speed fans?

Look at this guys. I was wondering around checking out fans and stumbled across this:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36981


----------



## Mattyd893

So, I'm looking for opinions/advice on my new master plan...

My Sig Rig is currently running 3.8GHz, i pushed it to 4.2GHz with the H80 and fans on highest profile with good temps, but like most people I find the noise too high with the stock fans.

The stock fans (except noise) are excellent, they have good static pressure which is graeat for pushing/pulling air through rads.

I believe they spin up to ~2700 RPMs max using the max profile.

Now I've never setup a shroud before so hoping someone can help. I don't understand the total pressure at "x" rpm when fans ar shrouded as two fans will give more pressure but with the reduction in effects on eachother, i'm not a physicist but some guidance would be nice.

I have several Scyth GT-1850s in my case as exhaust fans, and to be honest they're overkill. But they're great fans and IMO the best Noise vs performance vs price fans out there.
So, if I run my H80 on mid profile and do this:
GT-1850>Stock fan>RAD>Stock fan>GT1850
What do you think the outcome would be?
I'd control the GTs by fan controller and leave the H80 setup as standard on balanced profile.

I'm probably going to do this anyway for the fun of it, just wanted opinions first. The problem I have is that I just bought a new MB and will have to replace the H80 stock TIM, I plan to do all of this at the same time so my temp figures won't just reflect the fan changes.

Remember, the goal is the same or better cooling properties with reduced noise. So four fans at lower rpm vs 2 corsair stock fans at high rpm. If I was happy with cooling performance on the balanced profile i'd consider just replacing the H80 fans with the GTs, but that's not the end goal.
Yes my setup can accomodate this and I think I have found the screws that will allow me to fit this.


----------



## Mergatroid

A shroud is not a fan. So, if you're adding a shroud you don't have to worry about changes in pressure because there won't be a fan in it.

The purpose of a shroud on a computer fan is to eliminate that small area of obstruction caused by the hub of the fan. That is, air cannot flow through the area blocked by the hub.

The most effective placement of a shroud is on the push fan. That is: Pull Fan|RAD|Shroud|Push Fan (source, official H50/H70 hydro series club thread here on ocn).

You can make a shroud by gutting a 25MM thick 120mm fan (remove the hub and spokes so the centre of the fan is empty, trim off anything interfering with airflow). The best thickness for a shroud is actually around 30mm, but a 25mm thick fan housing will do.

If you go to this page:

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html

You can get some idea what's going on. You can purchase a shroud like the one on the page, or make one from an old fan. Your temps are only going to change by 1-2c, but you may experience reduced noise. Be careful how you take his results concerning push vs pull as his results are gained using 38mm fans for the "high speed tests" and 25mm fans for the "low speed tests" (I'm referring to the thickness of the fan). He's saying that pull works better at low RPM and push works better at high RPM but he didn't test low RPM 38mm fans and high RPM 25mm fans so his conclusion could be wrong. He also didn't test the thickness of the shroud for a 25mm fan, just 38mm. So, his recommendation for the thickness of a shroud may not be correct for a 25mm fan either.

Most people just use a gutted fan. If you can find some of those rubber sound dampeners for 120mm fans and put them between the shroud and the fan, and the shroud and the rad, it will likely be a bit more effective, and a little quieter. You could also add a shroud to the pull side also using the rubber sound dampers to reduce the noise, but I doubt you would get much performance improvement doing that.

Here are Google pics of 120mm shrouds:

http://www.google.ca/search?q=120mm+fan+shrouds&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Z1J&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=cgsWT5b3KamC2AWX1pSECg&ved=0CH0QsAQ&biw=1196&bih=802

Some of those are gutted 120mm fans.

See if you can find some of these:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX1321

They will help seal the cracks between the fans/shrouds/rad and reduce the noise.

I learned all this stuff reading in the H50/H70 thread.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks Mergatroid! Taken most of that onboard, will hopefully get started this week, just waiting for my TIM to turn up.


----------



## gijs007

Corsair response:
Quote:


> What are the temps in bios when your computer is idle between the two. Be advise when using the H80 because of the type of fans you have you may not have access to all the profile settings. For example if the max RPM on your fan is 1500, and the third profile does not kick in unless you have a 2500RPM fan. You can test the Corsair fans to make sure the fan controller has no issues. 1/18/2012 3:10:47 PM


My response:
Quote:


> Hi, the temps in bios are around 20-30 degrees Celsius.
> I tried the corsair fan on connector 1, it went to full speed and it didn't matter which button I pressed, it wouldn't spin down.
> 
> I then pressed the button for 5 seconds and the fan spinned up to max rpm and then went dead.
> 
> I tried the same with the 2nd connector, the fan speed didn't change when I pressed the buttons and if id run a stress test the fan speed still didn't change.
> once I pressed the button for 5 seconds it spin up to max rpm and then slowed down to normal rpm.


Looks like my H80 is broken?








I better hope I don't have to return it, other whys I can't use my pc for a few weeks...


----------



## jaydubb

So i just bought the h80 and is it just me or was it a pain in the ass installing it by yourself? Anyways i had the fans as intake at first but i didnt have any case fans that exhausted the hot air out so my temps were really high. After setting my fans as exhaust my temps decreased 10 C compared to when having it as intake. At full load on my 4.2 ghz amd 970, i am maxing out at 50 C and idle at 31 C, extremely impressed with the performance! b


----------



## Mergatroid

I can't speak for the H80, but I have an H50, H70 and H100 and didn't have any real problems installing them. They do perform very well as you can see. Gratz.


----------



## omega17

Got my H80 installed on an i7-3930K @ 4.4Ghz, very nice core temps of 62C on Prime95 using 2 Noctua NF-P12's.
Push running full @ 1300RPM (54.3CFM), pull running with the LNA @ 1100RPM (46.2CFM), the thing is almost silent, yet keeps the beast of a chip in check









Bit of a pain installing the rad at the top of my FT02, but it's a very clean finish, and cools amazingly. I didn't expect much from a sealed-loop H2O cooler; I was wrong


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydubb*
> 
> So i just bought the h80 and is it just me or was it a pain in the ass installing it by yourself? Anyways i had the fans as intake at first but i didnt have any case fans that exhausted the hot air out so my temps were really high. After setting my fans as exhaust my temps decreased 10 C compared to when having it as intake. At full load on my 4.2 ghz amd 970, i am maxing out at 50 C and idle at 31 C, extremely impressed with the performance! b


No it's not just you LOL. It is a major pain in the ass. I had a buddy help me with mine - no way my big fat hands were going to do that alone. Thank god for friends with small hands, LOL.


----------



## Camrules

I have a H80. I love it.

I plan to change on of the fans to LED, but not sure yet.

I have a stock i5-2400. Going to buy an Ivy Bridge and start O/C'ing.

Temps are 25-30oC on idle and using [email protected] pushes the temps up to 45-50oC.

Does anyone have the Corsair Digital Link? Is it worth it?


----------



## omega17

^ Are you folding for OCN







??


----------



## Mergatroid

A lot of people seem to have it in for closed loop water coolers. When I first bought my H70 I had no idea what to expect, but was pleasantly surprised by how well it worked. When I picked up an H100 I way pretty happy with a further 7c temp drop.

I gotta say I'm pretty happy with the Hydro coolers. I have another computer here with an H50 in it too.


----------



## Camrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> ^ Are you folding for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


Ahahahahahaha.

I was [email protected] with a group of friends. But that was before my latest reformat.

I'll fix it up tonight.


----------



## EVILNOK

A question for those of you that have used both the H80 and the H100. I think the H100 is only about 20-25$ more than the H80 right now on Newegg. For those of you that have used both do you feel the H100 was a worthy upgrade? I'm ordering parts for a new build and am trying to decide on which to get. I've seen some tests showing 7 degrees C cooler with the H100 vs the H80 but I just wanted to get some opinions of people that have used both and have first hand knowledge. It would be cooling an Intel i5 2500k in an NZXT Phantom 410 case. I checked in the H80-H100 case compatibility to make sure it fits already.


----------



## Mergatroid

I have not used the H80, however I have used the H70 and the H100 both in this same case and on the same mobo/cpu. I have read a lot of reviews on the H80 and the H100, and comparisons. When I changed over to the H100 I documented a comparison of the temperature changes.

When I switched from the H70 to the H100 I got a 7c temperature drop under the exact same conditions and loads.

Here is the documentation:

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club/2650#post_14541003

I don't think anyone is going to get a 7c difference between the stock H80 and H100 coolers unless they did something wrong. From all the data and reviews I've seen, the H80 will perform within about 2c of the H100 (+- 1c). Adding push/pull to the H100 may improve it's cooling by another 1-2c (if you have the space for an H100 push/pull setup).

I tell people that both coolers are excellent choices, and I think they should pick whichever one fits in their case the best. Also, which ever one they like the best.

At my local computer store, the H100 is $110, and the H80 is $100. For me personally, since I have a corsair 600T case, I went with the H100. Note that the H800 does have one minor advantage over the H80. It can control 4 fans instead of the 2 fans the H80 can control.


----------



## omega17

Straight from the blurb on the H80 box;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair*
> Core i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz - 100% load
> 
> H100 - 66.5C
> H80 - 68.2C


A couple of degrees isn't worth the premium, IMO.
I'm also pretty sure that you need more fans on the H100 for it to perform as well as the H80; I want a quiet PC, so the H80 wins hands-down for me.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Straight from the blurb on the H80 box;
> A couple of degrees isn't worth the premium, IMO.
> I'm also pretty sure that you need more fans on the H100 for it to perform as well as the H80; I want a quiet PC, so the H80 wins hands-down for me.


The H100, with the standard two fans it comes with, will outperform the H80 by a couple of degrees. Adding the extra couple of fans for a push/pull config is what really makes the difference, figures vary but up to 8-9 degs better than the H80 depending on fans used and case airflow setup. IMO that is worth the small amount extra.

Those figures quoted don't make any sense to me, i haven's seen a single instance yet where the H80 outperforms the H100, maybe there was something wrong with the H80 install.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Straight from the blurb on the H80 box;
> A couple of degrees isn't worth the premium, IMO.
> I'm also pretty sure that you need more fans on the H100 for it to perform as well as the H80; I want a quiet PC, so the H80 wins hands-down for me.


No, a stock H100 out performs a stock H80 by 1-2c. You can add two more fans to the H100 for push/pull but it will only improve the performance by another 1-2c.

Who told you an H80 out performs an H100?


----------



## gijs007

I send my old H80 back to the store because the fan controller didn't work, they gave me a refund and I bought a new H80 at a different store.

This one seems to work better, after a firmware reset both fans are still running.

However the fan speed still doesn't change if I change it's speed from 1 led burning to 3 led's, it only speeds up when I press the button for 5 seconds to do a firmware reset...
I'm using the default fans.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## lynxxyarly

[quote name="amdgig" url="/t/1056539/corsair-h80-performance-thread/1090#post_16375442"] Maybe because nothing is hot enough for the fans to speed up?[/quote] That's a bingo. Coolant temps need to reach a certain threshold before the fans kick up. Run a stress test and you'll hear them kick up.


----------



## gijs007

AH I see now, my cpu temp is 80 degrees but they still don't run at their max...








But at least they do spin up faster after a few minutes of running at 80 degrees....

So I've bought a custom fan controller so I can control the speeds better manually as this H80 fan controller is a piece of ^#^$#...


----------



## omega17

Are you using the stock fans?


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Are you using the stock fans?


No, but with the stock fans I had this issue to but it wasn't as bad as with my scythe ultra kaze 3000 rpm fans.


----------



## Satx

Hello all, i had a Corsair H80 for my i7 3930k. (Actually cpu still on cargo ,didn't get yet)

I heard a lot thing about Corsair h80-100. I guess it's working loud on high mod. I don't want to continue with stock fan!

So im wondering which fans (quiet and high performance) should i get? have you guys got any suggestions ?


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## gijs007

Celsius.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satx*
> 
> Hello all, i had a Corsair H80 for my i7 3930k. (Actually cpu still on cargo ,didn't get yet)
> I heard a lot thing about Corsair h80-100. I guess it's working loud on high mod. I don't want to continue with stock fan!
> So im wondering which fans (quiet and high performance) should i get? have you guys got any suggestions ?


You can get quieter fans, but you're not going to get fans that are both quiet and perform the same as the stock fans. Many people swear by Scythe GT AP15 fans and they're great (or the Yate Loons), but they are lower RPM and will not perform as well (as far as I know, I have never seen a direct comparison of temps between the AP15 and the stock H80/H100 fans). If you look at the specs for the stock fans, they are something like 2500 RPM max with a max static pressure of over 7 mmH20. That's a fantastic (no pun intended) static pressure. I think if you want them to be quieter you should just turn the range down to medium. Even operating on medium they're better than a lot of other fans. Purchasing a fan that's quiet and running it in the high range won't make them perform as well as the stock fans, only make them run quieter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gijs007*
> 
> AH I see now, my cpu temp is 80 degrees but they still don't run at their max...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least they do spin up faster after a few minutes of running at 80 degrees....
> So I've bought a custom fan controller so I can control the speeds better manually as this H80 fan controller is a piece of ^#^$#...


Make sure it's a very good reputable fan controller. Most fan controllers are "dumb" and have no alarm or any way to shut down the PC if the fans fail. I know of one person who was using the 600T built-in fan controller to control his CPU fans, and the fan controller died. His system was overheating when he got home because it could not detect that the fans were not working. This is why I'm using PWM fans on my H100. The control signal and Tac wires are going to the CPU_FAN header on my mobo so if there's a problem, my mobo will shut the system off. The PWM splitter I made takes the 12V directly from the PSU so I don't overdraw power from the mobo.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You can get quieter fans, but you're not going to get fans that are both quiet and perform the same as the stock fans. Many people swear by Scythe GT AP15 fans and they're great (or the Yate Loons), but they are lower RPM and will not perform as well (as far as I know, I have never seen a direct comparison of temps between the AP15 and the stock H80/H100 fans). If you look at the specs for the stock fans, they are something like 2500 RPM max with a max static pressure of over 7 mmH20. That's a fantastic (no pun intended) static pressure. I think if you want them to be quieter you should just turn the range down to medium. Even operating on medium they're better than a lot of other fans. Purchasing a fan that's quiet and running it in the high range won't make them perform as well as the stock fans, only make them run quieter.
> Make sure it's a very good reputable fan controller. Most fan controllers are "dumb" and have no alarm or any way to shut down the PC if the fans fail. I know of one person who was using the 600T built-in fan controller to control his CPU fans, and the fan controller died. His system was overheating when he got home because it could not detect that the fans were not working. This is why I'm using PWM fans on my H100. The control signal and Tac wires are going to the CPU_FAN header on my mobo so if there's a problem, my mobo will shut the system off. The PWM splitter I made takes the 12V directly from the PSU so I don't overdraw power from the mobo.


I didn't notice a performance difference between my AP 15's and the stock fans, at least not at max temps.
However my room temp was slightly higher when I tested the stock fan's, but even then the performance difference is minimal.

I've already ordered the NZXT Sentry Mesh, it doesn't have any warning if the fans die...
I think the other fan controllers look ugly on my case, I don't like to have a big light show with fancy pictures and other useless things on my front panel...

I'm using 2 fans and my cpu has overheating protection so I'm not that worried about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig*
> 
> Ok , 100c is when the heat trip activates , on the net 60c-70c seems the average temp with a H80 full blast (have a look) , to me that implies someting is not right of course , pump/fans , or tim and the way it's setup ? .
> I can not offer anything else , cheers.


I've installed it properly according to the manual, so I have no idea what could be the problem...
I've ordered Indigo Xtreme as TIM , ill see if that makes a difference.


----------



## omega17

I'm using 2 Noctua NF-P12s on my H80, which are extremely quiet (the 'exhaust' one even has the LowNoiseAdapter attached). Plugged into the H80, they never spin up or slow down, they run at a constant rate of somewhere < 1500RPM.

Very quiet, very cool. Win win







The 3930K never reaches >55C, when folding (100%)

I didn't even bother with the stock Corsair fans.


----------



## Satx

I'm using 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM on my H80 , i made a some test for you guys .. Here is the result..


----------



## omega17

Nice. What vCore voltage are you using to get 4.5?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satx*
> 
> I'm using 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM on my H80 , i made a some test for you guys .. Here is the result..


Very nicely done. I have been wondering about finding some good performing PWM fans. I'm using Scythe Slip Streams 1900 RPM PWM 110cfm on my H100 right now. I might go looking for the Noctua fans now though. +++


----------



## Mattyd893

I don't normally like to link to other forums, I try to keep them internally when I can, but here is some figures on the Scyth AP-15 (1850rpm) vs the stock fans, very slightly lower performance but huge improvements on noise (15dB quieter at load) - LINK Page 8 & 9 of the review is where you need to look.

Anyone know how the NF-F12 compare against the Scyth GT's on noise?


----------



## Mergatroid

Actually, I think 3c is a fair difference in performance. Some people prefer quiet, I prefer performance and/or convenience. The only thing that could make me give up 3c is PWM. It's really too bad Scythe doesn't make a GT with PWM (although there is a PWM mod for the high speed AP-30 version of the GT).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1045524/gentle-typhoon-pwm-mod


----------



## Lonewolff

Looking at the 1st page of this, (Sorry I didn't read all 112 pages - my bad







), the OP only got ~3.8Ghz with this cooler.

This seems a bit low.

I am running the same mobo (rampage III extreme) and a i7-930D (Which'D' is supposedly the crap edition of the i7-930) and I am able to get a stable 4.4Ghz on my H50 cooler.

Might be luck of the draw with hardware tolerances, I guess.


----------



## omega17

As an update, I have bumped my OC further, I've now got the 3930K @ 4.6Ghz (1.328V) and [email protected], CPU temp is 59C, core temps ranging from 62-66C. Still using the two Noctua NF-P12s, my sig rig is almost silent









The extra 0.12V & 400Mhz only seems to bump temps 6-7C, which suggests to me that the H80 is a very capable cooler using low RPM fans.


----------



## FiShBuRn

Is this fans NOISEBLOCKER ULTRASILENT SX1 good for h80 p/p?


----------



## Mergatroid

If it has good static pressure then it's good for the H80. Check the specs.


----------



## Mr357

My 1090T has idled as low as 22C (Core temp). Love the H80!


----------



## maxxdump

hi , im thinking upgrade Sunbeam CCF to H80 next week. My cpu is i7 2600k . But i need to know if its compatible with my mobo ( Gigabyte P67 UD4 - B3) and case ( Coolermaster Centurion 534+) , these red rounded capacitors are confused me much.


----------



## RKTGX95

have two questions here (sorry, but haven't read all the 112 pages. only ~10)

1. The performance of the H80 should be equal / very close to the Kuhler 920 right?

2. Have anyone tried already the SP120 fans on this?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxdump*
> 
> hi , im thinking upgrade Sunbeam CCF to H80 next week. My cpu is i7 2600k . But i need to know if its compatible with my mobo ( Gigabyte P67 UD4 - B3) and case ( Coolermaster Centurion 534+) , these red rounded capacitors are confused me much.


The only thing I could mention is that, on my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro mobo, when I installed the H100 block (which is the same as the H80), I installed it with the writing on the block upright. It hit a row of capacitors on my mobo, so I had to rotate the block 90 degrees and then it mounted properly. If you're completely unsure, you should email Corsair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKTGX95*
> 
> have two questions here (sorry, but haven't read all the 112 pages. only ~10)
> 1. The performance of the H80 should be equal / very close to the Kuhler 920 right?
> 2. Have anyone tried already the SP120 fans on this?


1. http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1218/pg9/corsair-h80-vs-antec-kuhler-h2o-920-review-thermal-acoustic-performance.html (it's close)
2. Dunno


----------



## psypher05

Well i have this new H80. I'm not really sure if my cpu temp is in the correct temp.

this is my specs.
Intel Core i7 2600k (Sandy Bridge)
LGA 1155
GeForce GTX 670 (FTW)
8gb Ram
HX750 Power Supply



that's actually the Idle temp. I'm thinking its pretty high. though im not sure.
I would appreciate whoever help me. thanks


----------



## Mergatroid

That's pretty good for an idle temp. Of course, idle really doesn't tell you anything. You want the maximum load temps and don't forget your ambient as well.

In fact, the best way to go about it is to do both idle and load, and then subtract to get a delta between min temp and max temp, but a max load temp after running something like Intel Burn Test or Prime95 for at least a half hour would do.

My i5 2500k bounces around from 29c to 39c at idle (web browsing), depending on the ambient temp, using an H100 cooler.


----------



## Stefy

Hey!
I wonder if these idle temps are acceptable:


----------



## Mergatroid

Those are good idle temps depending on your ambient.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Hi i have a H50 on the sig rig and it seems it has reached the max it can comfortably cool ([email protected] 1.38v LLC ON). When using IBT the temp gets to 60c (although it doesn't go higher). I swapped the Corsairs supplied 120mm for a Nidec BETA (i think it's BETA label on fan was loose so removed it and can't be sure). Anyway this thing is a real BEAST! 35mm deep 4000rpm! but it is a PWM so day to day it's usually under 1900rpm.

I have recently added a 8800GTS 640mb as a PhysX card AND switched on Turbo Core and set this to 4200mhz. Unfortunately the added heat load from the GTS and mhz increase now means the Nidec is creeping into the 2000+rpm range and is now noticable. If i lower the PWM setting to standard it of course lowers the rpm BUT i sometimes get BSoD's when gaming so that isn't really an option. I would like the H100 if truth be known BUT it would mean hacking my case AND losing the two 140mm exhaust fans in my case.

So i'm starting to think a H80 would be a better all round idea BUT i would like to keep my Nidec if possible as when kept under 2000rpm it's silent but has plenty of "grunt" in reserve for those moments. I think my 1055T is a gem as it manages 4050mhz with only a small VCore boost + LLC and i feel i could get 4200mhz+ on all 6 cores with some extra cooling (maybe even 4300+ on Turbo Core). I would just like to ask if it would be better to go push pull with the Corsairs fans (i tried push pull with two of the fans supplied with the H70 and my Nidec beat them by a few degrees c) and do you think the increased rad size and ability to absorb the heat load will enable my Nidec to stay below 2000rpm (ie pleasant!).

Anyone go from a H50 to a H80? if so what was your load temp after upgrading (the difference) and was it worthwhile? and are the two fans supplied with the unit good quality (performance AND sound wise).

Thanks.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's a really hard question to answer.

First you should know that the H80/100 fans are excellent fans. They have a static pressure of 7.7 mm/H2O, which is very high, and I think they go to 2400 RPM.

With an H80 you can expect temps about 1-3c higher than the H100.

It's hard to compare with so little information. If this helps. I had an H70 on a Core 2 Quad, and when I bought the H100 I got a 7c difference across all cores with both coolers mounted in the same spot and both used as exhaust. Also, I did not use the H100 fans for that test, so I may have gotten better temps because the H100 fans are better than the 1900 RPM Scythe Slipstream fans I'm using on my H100.

The H50 was about 1-3c higher temps than the H70 (I think, I'm not positive about that, but I believe the H70 slightly outperformed the H50). Remember that you have a better fan than the H50 stock fan now.

So, at a guess, I think an H80 should give you 4-7c better temps than the H50. The H100 should give you 5-10c better temps I think. A lot depends on the fans you use and the air flow in you case, and also weather you're using the cooler in an exhaust position or an intake position.


----------



## Stefy

The Corsair fans are pretty OK. At low speed the H80 is near silent, you can't hear it. When you crank up the speed though, it gets fairly loud. Performance seems fairly good as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satx*
> 
> I'm using 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM on my H80 , i made a some test for you guys .. Here is the result..


What's your ambient? Those are really good temps. I haven't seen my CPU below 30C with the stock fans which you seem to be getting. Might try the Noctuas to see if I get similar results. Shame about the color though. How's the sound-levels on these fans?


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> First you should know that the H80/100 fans are excellent fans. They have a static pressure of 7.7 mm/H2O, which is very high, and I think they go to 2400 RPM.


I think it's 2700.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Thanks for the replies. Yeah it's a bit like asking "how long is a piece of string" LMAO! if i can get a 7c drop i will be happy imho. I've disabled Turbo Core for now







as from watching Core Temp this was getting the CPU to spend more time @ 1.40v+ rather than the 1.37v it is now on the rig is now tolerable again! but i miss the Turbo to 4.2 as it really did add some "snap" to Windows and browsing so i will look to enable it as soon as possible. It's still very tempting to go H100 and "make it fit" but as i mentioned i would lose some case fans in the process.

The H50 is set to exhaust (i did try intake but it was well within the margin of error of a degree or two!) so as the intakes on this K62 are all filtered BUT this one wouldn't have been for the sake of more dust it wasn't worth it imho. If i purchase the H80 i will give the Corsair fans a go of course but unfortunately i have tinnitus (sp) and find the noise (mostly motor "whine") of some fans drives me nuts!! but the Nidec @ under 2000rpm's is almost silent BUT delivers (i would say) good CFM. It's just at high CPU loads (only IBT and similar "stress" programs) the beast winds up and is VERY loud.

Thanks.


----------



## AusNorman

does anyone use Cooler master Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 fans on their H50/70/80/100????? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103083
buying some and wanting to know if I should bother (really hating on the noise of the H80 stock fans)
But I've seen that at lower rpm the fans are quieter and has lower temps, and at the higher end of the scale they are only a few c' worse off than the stock fans?!

can anyone confirm this







or recommended anything better ?


----------



## wlw wl

You should be looking at something that's static-pressure oriented, like Gentle Typhoon AP-15.
The reason you see such a big difference in temps between low RPM and high RPM on a "normal" fan, like those stock fans, is because they have low pressure, therefore the airflow through the radiator decreases greatly with lower RPM. With high pressure fans, the drop in airflow isn't that great, so you can achieve the same temperature while running them at lower RPM.

I used 2xAP-15s on an H100 and they provided silence without impacting performance.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusNorman*
> 
> does anyone use Cooler master Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 fans on their H50/70/80/100????? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103083
> buying some and wanting to know if I should bother (really hating on the noise of the H80 stock fans)
> But I've seen that at lower rpm the fans are quieter and has lower temps, and at the higher end of the scale they are only a few c' worse off than the stock fans?!
> can anyone confirm this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or recommended anything better ?


I have seen people using those fans. They seemed happy with them, and, bonus, they're PWM (which I prefer myself). However, note that they do not list Static Pressure in the specs, only CFM. Usually, this indicates a case fan as opposed to a radiator fan. However, some great fans also don't list static pressure (such as the Scythe GTs, and even the Scythe Slip Stream fans I use which have turned out to be pretty good fans).

As I mentioned a few posts previous, the stock H80/100 fans are actually some of the best performers you can get, but they're not quiet. They also have great static pressure at 7.7 mm/H2O. If you read somewhere that someone who used the Excalibur fans only got a few degrees difference, then go ahead and give them a try. Do us a favor and load your system with the H80 fans on max, and check the tamps and do the same with the new fans. Post your results so we can see too.

@wlw wl

I think someone got something backwards. The stock fans are not "normal" fans (or case fans). They are in fact high static pressure fans.


----------



## wlw wl

Are they? Perhaps at 2300 RPM, but I'm not so sure about that at, say, 1500. Also the noise signature is rather annoying, which you can't say about AP-15s even at full blast


----------



## Mattyd893

I've had the H80 and H100, here's my input.....

Thumbs up for the GT AP-15's (1850rpm). I replaced my Corsair fans with 4 of them (H100) in a push pull setup and at max RPM they were still significantly quieter than 2 of the stock fans. I had them controlled by a fan controller. Found the sweet spot for general use and cranked them right up for stress testing or gaming.

Even with just 2 AP-15's the cooling was more than adequate.

The stock fans are great, the static pressure is excellent and the only down side is the noise on the max profile.

I started with the H80, you can also improve the cooling for the lower 2 profile settings by changing the orientation and making sure you have good airflow established in your case.

For reference..... (may be 1 or 2 degs out, this is from memory)

i7 920 D0 @ 3.8GHz -

H80 with stock fans, Idle 32, Load 73 (max profile)
H80 with 2 x AP-15, Idle 32, Load 78
H100 with 2x stock fans - Idle 31, Load 64 (max profile)
H100 with 2 x AP-15 - Idle 31/32, Load 67
H100 with 4 x AP-15 (push/Pull) - Idle 31, Load 62/63

Idle temps not really affected by the cooler, load temps quite different


----------



## antonis21

Yesterday i changed my AS 5 for arctic cooling MX-4.Now i have five celcious decrease under cpu load.I suggest to everyone to use this thermal paste







The best thermal paste i have ever used


----------



## wlw wl

If you're referring to your H80 on i7, that probably has more to do with the mounting than the TIM. You can get varying results with the same TIM because the contact with the CPU seems to be random. I tried it with H100 and i7-2600k, and I'd get 60 degrees, then re-mount and get 40 etc with the same TIM. The mounting system is just really unreliable.


----------



## Mattyd893

I never had any issues with the mounting of my H80 or 100.
Tighten screws a couple of turns one at a time until they are all finger tight, then half to 3 quarters with a screw driver doing opposite corners. Always works for me.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## wlw wl

I didn't say there are issues with mounting it, but that it isn't reliable i.e. it doesn't always provide good contact with the CPU's IHS. There was a number of cases that I recall, where two people with the same setups had 10 - 20 degrees difference, which could be addressed by trial and error (re-seating a couple of times).


----------



## AusNorman

here's my H80 setup

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/778431


----------



## wlw wl

AMD makes it rather easy to mount, and I see you have the screws without screwdriver slots like I had. Inability to use a screwdriver plus this MoBo: http://pl.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68_DELUXE/ (3 heatsinks blocking the screws) were two major factors why it was a PITA in my case









OT: how do you like the MoBo? I had 870 Extreme3 but _eet brok_, I have to choose something to replace it, was thinking about 970 Extreme4 or 990FX Extreme3/4.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have seen people using those fans. They seemed happy with them, and, bonus, they're PWM (which I prefer myself). However, note that they do not list Static Pressure in the specs, only CFM. Usually, this indicates a case fan as opposed to a radiator fan. .


Hey Merg, I wondered over here from you're link @Corsair Hydro Series [HERE] and if you're talking these COOLER MASTER Excalibur 120mm Case Fans (above) then they do infact list their "Static Pressure" 0.75 - 3.53 mmH2O ... they just call it "air pressure" see *[HERE]*








I also mentioned it on the previous page #2112 / post #21111 in the other thread







... just saying


----------



## AusNorman

Check the above pics! Can't see cause of the H80 and it's fans but has great cooling on the vrms and north bridge


----------



## Xerosnake90

Hey fellas, going to be receiving an H100 soon. It says it comes with pre-applied thermal paste. Should I keep the paste on there and apply to fresh cpu or clean it off and apply my own paste? I use Antec Formula 7.

Also, thinking of replacing the two stock fans with AP-15s. The radiator will be underneath two 200mm fans atop my Phantom case for a push and pull. Ap-15s over stock fans recommended?


----------



## wlw wl

Keep the stock TIM, it's decent.
AP-15s greatly reduce the noise, cooling-wise they are more than enough (the weak pump is the limiting factor) - I used two on an H100 and I do recommend them.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Are they? Perhaps at 2300 RPM, but I'm not so sure about that at, say, 1500. Also the noise signature is rather annoying, which you can't say about AP-15s even at full blast


Corsair lists them at: Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM, Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM, Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA, Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20.

That means that at 1300 RPM, you get an air flow of 46 cfm, and 1.6 mm/H2O. Some "high static pressure" fans get performance like that at their highest RPM. In fact, this fan has more than double the performance of the new Corsair SP120 "performance" fans. On the Hydro Series thread, about 20 pages back, someone tested the Corsair stock fans against some very popular fans and the Corsair Stock fans out performed all of them. In fact, the Corsair stock fans have the highest static pressure of any computer fan I have ever seen listed. If you can find some with a higher static pressure spec, please link to them. (that is, fans not over 3000 RPM).

The Scythe AP15 only goes up to 1850 RPM. That's at 28 dBA. At that same RPM I bet the Corsair fans would do as well, and have a noise around 30dBA, plus you could still turn them up if so desired. The Scythe AP15s are some of the best performing fans per dB, but the Corsair stock fans, although not as quiet, I bet will out perform the scythe AP 15s at maximum RPM. Personally, I expect higher performing fans to be louder. However if your only concern is noise, even at the cost of performance, then the AP15s are pretty tough to beat. Those and the Yate Loons.

Actually, I don't know why this thread was even created since there is the hydro club for the entire Corsair Hydro series of coolers. These topics have been discussed quite extensively there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club

@Mattyd893

Sounds pretty reasonable. I'm using the Scythe Slip Stream 1900 RPM PWM fans myself. I have them plugged into my motherboard so it can control them, and only turn them up when the system is under heavy load. Lucky I have two CPU_FAN headers on my board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> Yesterday i changed my AS 5 for arctic cooling MX-4.Now i have five celcious decrease under cpu load.I suggest to everyone to use this thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thermal paste i have ever used


A lot of things can affect how your cooler performs. AS5 is actually one of the best TIMs you can get. Here are two tests for you:

http://wccftech.com/review/arctic-cooling-mx4-generation/

In that test, they show AS5 outperforming MX-4.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12

In that test they show AS5 even with Shin-Etsu MicroSGI G751 (which is, again, some of the best TIM you can buy).

I don't know what it was that caused your temperature difference. It could have been application, or seating. But you're not going to get a 5c difference by switching from AS5 to MX-4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> I didn't say there are issues with mounting it, but that it isn't reliable i.e. it doesn't always provide good contact with the CPU's IHS. There was a number of cases that I recall, where two people with the same setups had 10 - 20 degrees difference, which could be addressed by trial and error (re-seating a couple of times).


Agreed. I have seen some people have to remount three or more times before they get it working properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hey Merg, I wondered over here from you're link @Corsair Hydro Series [HERE] and if you're talking these COOLER MASTER Excalibur 120mm Case Fans (above) then they do infact list their "Static Pressure" 0.75 - 3.53 mmH2O ... they just call it "air pressure" see *[HERE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also mentioned it on the previous page #2112 / post #21111 in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... just saying


Thanks for the info. That is actually a pretty good static pressure compared to the average "high SP fan". I would have no problem giving those fans a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Hey fellas, going to be receiving an H100 soon. It says it comes with pre-applied thermal paste. Should I keep the paste on there and apply to fresh cpu or clean it off and apply my own paste? I use Antec Formula 7.
> Also, thinking of replacing the two stock fans with AP-15s. The radiator will be underneath two 200mm fans atop my Phantom case for a push and pull. Ap-15s over stock fans recommended?


The stock TIM is Dow Corning, and Corsair says it's as good as the Shin-Etsu they use on the H50 and H70. As for the fans, if you want quiet, get the AP15s, if you want best performance, stick with the stock fans.


----------



## AusNorman

Give me 5 days and I'll have 5 cooler master excalibur in my case testing out the noise And temp level


----------



## Mergatroid

Sweet...They do look like pretty nice fans.


----------



## AusNorman

Have my fans







will be leaving a lil feed back here but will also wright a review


----------



## AusNorman

For anyone looking to get some decent fans on the H80!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/products/cooler-master-excalibur-r4-exbb-20pk-r0-120mm-case-fan

DO IT!


----------



## anothergeek

This puppy puts out



I have three case fans, two fans on the H80, FX4100 @4.6ghz, arctic cooling on crossfire 6800s

I'm playing Starcraft 2 for this test, a maximum of 50C on the chip and a minimum 2C per core









Fans are on MAX, but it's quiet on idle/browse. It will crank during gaming, but some music will drown that out...


----------



## ipv89

I have the H80 on my 3570k and its about a 25 degree difference from the stock cooler. I get about 55 degrees on 100% load.


----------



## Stefy

Is it safe to pour water on the rad to clean out dust?


----------



## ipv89

yep as long as its out of your case


----------



## Pedros

Hi guys. I already asked this on another thread, but this topic is more into what im looking.

Im about to buy a h80i. Do you think that i will gain any cooling performance, by installing 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 rpms ?its for a 3570k, overclocked.

Thank you all


----------



## Stefy

The stock fans are already pretty good. Doesn't seem worth it to me, and those Scythes are going to be loud,


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hi guys. I already asked this on another thread, but this topic is more into what im looking.
> Im about to buy a h80i. Do you think that i will gain any cooling performance, by installing 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 rpms ?its for a 3570k, overclocked.
> Thank you all


On an H80 you may see some difference. On the H100, not much but on the H80, since it has a thicker rad, you may see some improvement. If you try it, let us know your load temps.


----------



## theJaybo

Edit: I just moved this to the Corsair Hydro Series Club, thanks!

Hey guys. Im at a turning point with my H80. Unhappy about the high cpu temps not of the H80 itself (i love it) but of the H80 compared to almost everyone else with H80's out there.

System;

Recently RMA'd (new) i7-3820
New Asus Rampage IV Formula
Asus Radeon HD7850
Corsair Vengeance (4x4gb) @ 1600mhz
Corsair HX1050, Bottom mount, Fan Down (intake)
- this doesnt really matter as the HX1050 Gold doesn't spin until hot and then its an exhaust anyway, I have spot on the bottom of the case that intakes cool air right where it sits.
Corsair H80 w/ stock fans set to high.
-tried mounting with rad hoses on top, bottom, intake and exhaust, currently running it outside the case for testing.
Intel 330 Series 180gb SSD (boot)
OCZ Agility 3 240GB (data)
WD 2TB Black (data)
Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01-UW w/ 3 - 4x3 modules (each has 120mm fan intake in front)
Nortua NT-H1 Thermal Paste

No cables in the way.

Currently testing 4.3ghz Stable at 43x100 with ddr at 1600mhz, Auto voltage (1.38v loaded priming)

My ideal speed is 4.625 based on my benchmarking each speed from stock to 4.875ghz. This gives a balance of vcore/temps and a reasonable boost in speed.

Ambient ~20.5c

Best Idle temp at this speed is Avg 40c (across all 4 cores)
Best Max temp at this speed during prime + furmark is Avg ~73c

Im nowhere near what people are getting at these ambient temps. This is even with the rad and fans outside the case.

The H80 just cant carry the head away from the cpu any better than 40c idle, Avg 73c max. My highest core gets to ~78-80c.

Stock is about 32c idle, 68c max

Any Ideas? Even ~5-10c better max temp would be nice.

Thanks guys..


----------



## Stefy

Hmm, your load temps are pretty high. Have you tried reapplying paste?


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hi guys. I already asked this on another thread, but this topic is more into what im looking.
> Im about to buy a h80i. Do you think that i will gain any cooling performance, by installing 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 rpms ?its for a 3570k, overclocked.
> Thank you all


I stuck an Ultra Kaze on my H60 and it made about a 5*c difference, but the noise is simply unbearable unless you have headphones on or just don't care.


----------



## Stefy

My H80 just started making some weird noises today, it's pretty low, but really annoying.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> My H80 just started making some weird noises today, it's pretty low, but really annoying.


put two reference cards in crossfire, that should get rid of the audible noise from your H80







. But seriously you could try flipping (tubes to top or bottom) your rad to the opposite of how it is now, it seems to reduce some peoples noise.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> My H80 just started making some weird noises today, it's pretty low, but really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> put two reference cards in crossfire, that should get rid of the audible noise from your H80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But seriously you could try flipping (tubes to top or bottom) your rad to the opposite of how it is now, it seems to reduce some peoples noise.
Click to expand...

Hmm, interesting. Might give that a go!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Instead of making a new thread I thought I'd just bump this one..

I'm getting high temps with my H80 Push/Pull GT AP-15's, about 90c @4.4ghz 1.3V. I'm thinking I put my TIM on wrong the last time I removed it so can someone help me out?

I'm going to be ordering *this* thermal paste tomorrow, whats the best way to apply it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Instead of making a new thread I thought I'd just bump this one..
> 
> I'm getting high temps with my H80 Push/Pull GT AP-15's, about 90c @4.4ghz 1.3V. I'm thinking I put my TIM on wrong the last time I removed it so can someone help me out?
> 
> I'm going to be ordering *this* thermal paste tomorrow, whats the best way to apply it?


Arctic Silver is some of the best TIM you can get. It does require a curing time for best temps though.

Read this:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62

It's a great article on how to apply TIM and a comparison of many different TIMs.

Also, make sure your block isn't hitting anything, like capacitors, that may be mounted close to the cpu socket. This can account for such high temps. If this happens, turn the block 90 degrees and remount it.


----------



## myrtleee34

anyone with the H80, could you measure the length of the hose/tubing. I would like to see how far it will reach.
Thanks.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> anyone with the H80, could you measure the length of the hose/tubing. I would like to see how far it will reach.
> Thanks.


looks like 24cm or 9.44882 inches

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2664&page=2


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> looks like 24cm or 9.44882 inches
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2664&page=2


Thanks for the info.


----------



## myrtleee34

whats the word on the NEW H80i? is it as good as the H80?


----------



## Mergatroid

Supposedly it's a few degrees better than the H80 due to some improvements in the pump.


----------



## myrtleee34

nice


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

I have a simple question. What percent increase in performance in an I5/H80 setup stock push pull, raven 03 case when running stock vs. just under max oc. Noise not an issue ergo the two 7950s in xfire and 7 case fans. All positive pressure. Edit to add room temp around 68 F.


----------



## Mergatroid

"What percent increase in performance"

Compared to what? What's "max oc"? (that would vary depending on your cpu as not all are created equal). Which i5 are you referring to? (Sandy or Ivy?) That's not really a "simple question".

Are you talking performance vs stock cooling?

Your question will require someone with your exact setup to answer since no one else would be able to take all your fans into account, not to mention the dynamics of your case. In a more generic sense, I'm sure someone in the Hydro thread would be able to help you out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club


----------



## james8

hey guys. got a H80 with Core i5 2500K 4.6 GHz 1.38-1.4v running at around 76 C loaded in Intel Burn Test at around 25 C ambient. how are these numbers?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> hey guys. got a H80 with Core i5 2500K 4.6 GHz 1.38-1.4v running at around 76 C loaded in Intel Burn Test at around 25 C ambient. how are these numbers?


My H100 keeps my 2500K at 4.5GHz at about 70c with the same ambient also using Intel Burn Test on the highest setting. I'm on stock voltage though. I would say your results are ballpark.


----------



## DaBearZ

Hey guys!

I have an H80 on an i7 2600K with stock settings and the temperatures are running around 55-60º in idle, which seems kinda high to me.. Room temps are between 27-30º.
So i was thinking about re-installing it and switching fans, since i still have the original ones.

What thermal compound would you recommend for the re-install and which fans & fan-configuration would allow me to increase performance?


----------



## Mergatroid

^ there are a lot of excellent TIMs out there. Many people I know recommend Shin Etsu as the best TIM you can get. If it's available to you, go for it. MX-4 is good, Arctic Silver 5 is good (as good as Shin Etsu if you don't mind waiting 200 hours for it to cure for the last few degrees).
I just got a $50 Amazon gift card, so I'm going to order some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, which is a metal TIM. I'm looking forward to comparing it to the 1-year-old AS5 that's on my H100 now. I'll be posting results in the Hydro club.

Here's a few comparisons:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-February-2012/1490/5

http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62


----------



## GDavid

Apologies for the necro, but I just got a used H80 with unused stock fans from "another forum in Australia" and have been trying to find out which TIM to use.

Might pick up an MX-4 while in town today as the AS5 I have has been in the drawer for about 18 months since last use and the non-cure seems like a good idea as I've no experience with the H80.

EDIT: Computer shop only had MX-2...


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDavid*
> 
> Apologies for the necro, but I just got a used H80 with unused stock fans from "another forum in Australia" and have been trying to find out which TIM to use.
> 
> Might pick up an MX-4 while in town today as the AS5 I have has been in the drawer for about 18 months since last use and the non-cure seems like a good idea as I've no experience with the H80.
> 
> EDIT: Computer shop only had MX-2...


Any TIM would have worked fine. You don't need anything special for the H80.
As for the AS5, I use it all the time both personally and professionally. You get excellent temps with it, and after about 40 hours you get even better temps by about 3c.


----------



## GDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Any TIM would have worked fine. You don't need anything special for the H80.
> As for the AS5, I use it all the time both personally and professionally. You get excellent temps with it, and after about 40 hours you get even better temps by about 3c.


Thanks for the reply Mergatroid, I might follow your advice as BadDad62 also suggested the same.
It get's quite hot over here and could easily see 28C ambient indoors so AS5 it is.










Skylake i5, so dried pea, grain of rice, line or thin spread anyone?

I'll go to the AS5 guide for a refresh too, but it's been a long time and my last job was putting this up last weekend...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




We only proof loaded it to 25.8t metric @ 30 Metres


----------



## TK421

2 year bump ggwp


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDavid*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Mergatroid, I might follow your advice as BadDad62 also suggested the same.
> It get's quite hot over here and could easily see 28C ambient indoors so AS5 it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylake i5, so dried pea, grain of rice, line or thin spread anyone?
> 
> I'll go to the AS5 guide for a refresh too, but it's been a long time and my last job was putting this up last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only proof loaded it to 25.8t metric @ 30 Metres


You can get further info in the Hydro Series Thread which is very active and covers all Corsair water coolers.
As for spread type, everyone has their choice. I have always had good luck with spreading a thin layer over the cpu but some people seem to have problems doing that right. Bb or grain of rice also work.

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/27090#post_24558437


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz i wanna replace corhair h80 stock fan's...what do u reccoment?
i have found these
http://www.e-shop.gr/corsair-air-series-sp120-led-blue-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan-dual-pack-p-PER.814873
http://www.e-shop.gr/corsair-air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan-twin-pack-p-PER.640218

i want better perfomance than stock but not more noise that current fans


----------



## RnRollie

The Corsair Hxx fans ARE SP120HPs , they are just not labeled that way... buying an extra set of SP120s to replace the existing SP120s will only make the Corsair shareholders happy


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> The Corsair Hxx fans ARE SP120HPs , they are just not labeled that way... buying an extra set of SP120s to replace the existing SP120s will only make the Corsair shareholders happy


so what are u recommend?
i have also seen this
http://www.e-shop.gr/enermax-ucta12n-bl-tbapollish-120mm-blue-fan-p-PER.663634
but isnt static pressure and i think it doesnt for liquid radiator


----------



## RnRollie

the apollo's are not bad... but for true "Radiator fans" the shortlist is Noiseblocker eLoop , EK Vardar , and the Nidec Gentle Typhoon AP15 (increasingly hard to find _- Nidec will only produce them if you order 10000 of them, i believe_)

EDIT: Both Phobya and Alphacool have a (voltage) variant of teh Noiseblocker eLoop .. while the Nosieblocker is only available in Black & White, the Alpha's & Phobya are available in Blue & Red









For delivery in Greece.. besides Amazon, i think Aquatuning can deliver


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> the apollo's are not bad... but for true "Radiator fans" the shortlist is Noiseblocker eLoop , EK Vardar , and the Nidec Gentle Typhoon AP15 (increasingly hard to find _- Nidec will only produce them if you order 10000 of them, i believe_)
> 
> EDIT: Both Phobya and Alphacool have a (voltage) variant of teh Noiseblocker eLoop .. while the Nosieblocker is only available in Black & White, the Alpha's & Phobya are available in Blue & Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For delivery in Greece.. besides Amazon, i think Aquatuning can deliver


ok i will find way to delivery in gr...
i can order from ebay but anyway
ty for ur time


----------



## i2CY

Hey-Hey
Side track / mod
has anyone hacked 2 H80i together?

I have one here that the board connection for the fans broke off and was looking to hack two rads/4 fans togerther...

think the 1 pump can handle it?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> The Corsair Hxx fans ARE SP120HPs , they are just not labeled that way... buying an extra set of SP120s to replace the existing SP120s will only make the Corsair shareholders happy


I haven't checked recently, but a year or so ago I did purchase 4 Corsair SP fans and they are not the same as the stock fans that came with the cooler. The max RPM is different. Unless they have changed it in the meantime, they are not the same fans.


----------



## neokosmitis

one question...

i wanna to tell me if i have rights the fans..
i have one fan on top which blow air inside the case...
one on front which blow air inside the case.
one on bottom which blow air inside the case,
one on rear which blow air inside the case
and corsair's fans which are on bac which blow air outside the case...

are they right? or should i change some of fans their air?

p.S. the distance from back of case to the wall is 20cm


----------



## Rayce185

Pity that @erik257 hasn't been online for almost a year, the OP needs an update! Links and pictures aren't working.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Pity that @erik257 hasn't been online for almost a year, the OP needs an update! Links and pictures aren't working.


This thread should never have been created. There is a Official Corsair AIO Water Cooler thread that is for all the Corsair coolers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> one question...
> 
> i wanna to tell me if i have rights the fans..
> i have one fan on top which blow air inside the case...
> one on front which blow air inside the case.
> one on bottom which blow air inside the case,
> one on rear which blow air inside the case
> and corsair's fans which are on bac which blow air outside the case...
> 
> are they right? or should i change some of fans their air?
> 
> p.S. the distance from back of case to the wall is 20cm


Change the fan on the back so it blows out of the case so you will create a flow from front bottom and top to the back.
You should really post that question in the thread for your case if there is one.


----------



## klip

None of the links worked. Loving the h80 on replacement fan status.


----------



## The Pook

klip said:


> None of the links worked. Loving the h80 on replacement fan status.



because you keep bumping threads old enough to not have any baby teeth left.


----------

